# مواقف مضحكة للاعضاء منتدي الكنيسة



## روزي86 (12 أبريل 2010)

*++ السلام والنعمة علي ارق اعضاء في منتدي الكنيسة++*

*فكرة كده خطرت علي بالي ويارب تعجبكم*

*فكرة الموضوع يعني خفيفة هنضحك عليها كلنا*

*وهي ان كل عضو يدخل يكتب موقف حصل معاه*

*ايا كان الموقف ده  ضحك او نرفزه من حاجه*

*او احراج او كسوف كده يعني*

*يعني اللي يحصل معاه موقف اي موقف يدخل يكتبه لينا هنا*

*وانا هبدأ*

*يعني انا دايما بيحصلي مواقف محرجه*

*انا في الشغل اغلب الوقت برد علي التليفون يجي عميل مثلا يتصل ويقولي ممكن تناديلي حد كبير اكلمه ههههههههه وبيكون بيتكلم جد ههههههههههه*

*ارد واقوله احنا شركه*

*يقولي انا اسف :smil8: هههههههههههه*

*وده كتير علي كده خلاص اتعودت بقي هههههههههه*

*يلا عايزه اعرف بقي انتم حصل معاكم ايه*


​


----------



## Coptic Man (12 أبريل 2010)

هههههههههههههههههه

لا حلوة يا روزي

انا بقي مرة ركبت مشروع والعربية كلها فاضية وانا ركبت لوحدي

واديت الراجل اللي بيركب الناس ده الاجرة لقيته بيقولي واحد يا استاذ

قعدت ابص يمين شمال مش لاقي حد تاني مع العلم اننا مش تخين اطلاقا 

قولتله لا سبعة ههههههههه

وعديت الموقف

وفي حاجات كتير بس كانت في الجيش صعب تتحكي هنا

ها ابقي انتقي المناسب واجيلكم اقولكم

فكرة جميلة يا روزي


----------



## روزي86 (12 أبريل 2010)

coptic man قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> لا حلوة يا روزي
> 
> ...


 

ههههههههههه جميل اوي بجد

فعلا في مواقف تضحك اوي

طيب انا انهارده وانا راجعه من الشغل وفي طريقي للبيت 

في المواصلات

كل اللي ينزل يرزع باب الميكروباس يعمل صوت جامد اتخض

ههههههههههه اتخضيت اكتر من مرتين تلاته ههههههههه

كل اللي يفتح الباب ويقفله جامد اتنفض انا هههههههههههه

منظري بقي ماقولكش من الكسوف ههههههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (12 أبريل 2010)

*على كدا صوتك مدى على طفله ههههههههههههههههه
شكلك تخين يا مينا يعنى الراجل مش شايفك ههههههههه
فكرة الموضوع تحفه يا روزى 
لو اتفكرت حاجه هاجى اقولها*


----------



## ضحكة طفل (12 أبريل 2010)

يارب سلام
موضوع جميل جدا
اوعدك اول ماافتكر موقف هدخل اقوله علي طول
شكرا ياقمر لموضوعتك الجميله
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## Mason (12 أبريل 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههه*
*حلوة اتخض دى ياروزى انتى على كدا *
*من كتر الخض هتكشى هههههههههه*
*وصحيح ايةحكاية ناديلى حد كبير اكلمة *
*هو انتى قصيرة جامد ولا اية هههههههههه*
*بهزر معاكى ياقمر*
*وتصدقى فكرة لذيذة الواحد يسترجع *
*ذكريات مضحكة من حياتة*
*مش مؤلمة*
*ميرسى ياقمورى على الفكرة*
*تسلم افكارك*
*يـــــــــــ سكر ـــــــــــا*​


----------



## kalimooo (12 أبريل 2010)

كنت ذاهب لطبيب الامراض الصدرية

وكان عندي قحة قوية 

المهم اسمائهم جنب بعض

دخلت طبيب العيون بالخطاء وبعد ما قعد

يفحص عيوني وانا متعب من الذي يجري

ماله الدوكتور بيفحص عيوني ممكن دي تكنولوجيا جديدة تسألت ؟؟؟؟؟

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

المهم كان موقف محرج بعد ان سألته ما دخل عيوني 

بالصدر.ههههههههههههه والباقي اكيد ها تعرفيه وحدك..

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (12 أبريل 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *على كدا صوتك مدى على طفله ههههههههههههههههه*
> *شكلك تخين يا مينا يعنى الراجل مش شايفك ههههههههه*
> *فكرة الموضوع تحفه يا روزى *
> *لو اتفكرت حاجه هاجى اقولها*


 

هههههههههه اه بجد حكاية الصوت دي مشكلة ههههههههه

استقيل احسن بقي عشان الاحراج بس هههههههه

نورت يا مينا وهستني تقولي موقف ليك لما تفتكر


----------



## روزي86 (12 أبريل 2010)

ضحكة طفل قال:


> يارب سلام
> موضوع جميل جدا
> اوعدك اول ماافتكر موقف هدخل اقوله علي طول
> شكرا ياقمر لموضوعتك الجميله
> سلام المسيح مع الجميع


 

اوك يا حبي هستناكي مش هسيبك ههههههههه

نورتي يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (12 أبريل 2010)

meso*sasa + love jesus قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *حلوة اتخض دى ياروزى انتى على كدا *
> *من كتر الخض هتكشى هههههههههه*
> ...


 

ههههههههههه اه بجد كشيت شوية هههههههه

وبعدين مش قصيره لو سمحتي انا بلا فخر 156 طول ههههههههههه شفتي بقي ههههههه

نورتي يا حبي

ويلا بقي قولي واعترفي بذكرياتك المضحكه يلا انا في انتظارك يا حبي


----------



## روزي86 (12 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> كنت ذاهب لطبيب الامراض الصدرية
> 
> وكان عندي قحة قوية
> 
> ...


 
هههههههههههههههههههههه

اكيد اكيد عرفت ههههههههههههههههه

موقف فعلا مضحك يا كليمو

يلا افتكر بقي مواقف تاني واحكيلنا ههههههههه


----------



## Mason (12 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه اه بجد كشيت شوية هههههههه
> 
> وبعدين مش قصيره لو سمحتي انا بلا فخر 156 طول ههههههههههه شفتي بقي ههههههه
> 
> ...


 

*أية الطووووووووووووول دا كلة 30:*
*ولية بلا فخر ههههههههههههههههه*
*عسسسسسسسسسسسسل ياروزى انتى *
*واول لما افتكر بقوووووول على طول اوك ياقمر *​


----------



## روزي86 (12 أبريل 2010)

meso*sasa + love jesus قال:


> *أية الطووووووووووووول دا كلة 30:*
> 
> *ولية بلا فخر ههههههههههههههههه*
> *عسسسسسسسسسسسسل ياروزى انتى *
> *واول لما افتكر بقوووووول على طول اوك ياقمر *​


 

ههههههههههههه اوك يا روحي في انتظارك


----------



## youhnna (13 أبريل 2010)

*فكرة جميله اوى روزى
وهتبقى مواقف وطرائف من ناحية
وتواصل حلو بين الاعضاء من ناحية

لما افضى بس هقولك مواقف كتير

ثانكس روزى​*


----------



## روزي86 (13 أبريل 2010)

اوك يا جميل هستناك

ويلا بقي ادخل الاذاعه الجماهير طالبينك ههههههههههه


----------



## ميرنا (13 أبريل 2010)

لا معنديش اى مواقف تضحك :gy0000:


----------



## روزي86 (13 أبريل 2010)

ههههههههههههههه

اوك يا ميرنا

نورتي يا قمر

لو  حصل موقف تعالي احكي بقي


----------



## fernando (13 أبريل 2010)

*هههههههههه فكرة الموضوع جميلة جدا
و مواقف حلوة قوى

*​


----------



## toty sefo (13 أبريل 2010)

بصى هحكى لكم اخر موقف حصل معايا 
يوم التلات كنا راجعين من فرح فى بلد تانيه وجوزى سايق وراكب معانا اتنين قرايبى ورا واحد فيهم كان بيتكلم فى التليفون ومره واحده قال اكتب يا فلان (اسم جوزى )اللى بيسوق رحت انا بكل ثقه واخده موبايل جوزى وقلت له قول ها وكتبت النمره اللى قالها قولها مرة تانيه عشان اتاكد انها صح راح قايلها مره تانى وبعد ما خلص قلت له يعنى مفيش غير اللى سايق على الطريق هو اللى يسجل لك نمرك انت يا واد غبى ولا ايه 
قال لى لا معلش يا بنتى انا بكلم واحد اسمه فلان (نفس الاسم ) 
*وكانت الكبسه*​سورى طولت عليكم بس الفكرة جميله فعلا


----------



## Twin (13 أبريل 2010)

Apsoti قال:


> لا معنديش اى مواقف تضحك :gy0000:


:download:

:11azy: :11azy: :11azy:
:hlp:​


----------



## Twin (13 أبريل 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> انا بقي مرة ركبت مشروع والعربية كلها فاضية


:t9: :t9: :t9:​


----------



## ميرنا (13 أبريل 2010)

Twin قال:


> :download:​
> 
> :11azy: :11azy: :11azy:
> 
> :hlp:​


 
:nunu0000::gun::nunu0000:​


----------



## Coptic Man (13 أبريل 2010)

Twin قال:


> :t9: :t9: :t9:​


 
الترجمة ميكروباص عربية اجرة اي حاجة فيها سواق وواحد بيركب وكبيرة  :t30:


----------



## Coptic Man (13 أبريل 2010)

toty sefo قال:


> بصى هحكى لكم اخر موقف حصل معايا
> 
> يوم التلات كنا راجعين من فرح فى بلد تانيه وجوزى سايق وراكب معانا اتنين قرايبى ورا واحد فيهم كان بيتكلم فى التليفون ومره واحده قال اكتب يا فلان (اسم جوزى )اللى بيسوق رحت انا بكل ثقه واخده موبايل جوزى وقلت له قول ها وكتبت النمره اللى قالها قولها مرة تانيه عشان اتاكد انها صح راح قايلها مره تانى وبعد ما خلص قلت له يعنى مفيش غير اللى سايق على الطريق هو اللى يسجل لك نمرك انت يا واد غبى ولا ايه
> قال لى لا معلش يا بنتى انا بكلم واحد اسمه فلان (نفس الاسم )
> *وكانت الكبسه*​سورى طولت عليكم بس الفكرة جميله فعلا


 
هههههههههههههه

بصراحة موقف لا تحسدي عليه تحففففة


----------



## Twin (13 أبريل 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> الترجمة ميكروباص عربية اجرة اي حاجة فيها سواق وواحد بيركب وكبيرة :t30:


*أصلك سوهاجي مش أسكندارني*
*فرق 700 كيلو متر *
*فمنين تقول مشروع :t30:*​


----------



## Twin (13 أبريل 2010)

Apsoti قال:


> :nunu0000::gun::nunu0000:​


* لا تعليق حفاظاً علي عمري :hlp:*​


----------



## besm alslib (13 أبريل 2010)

*انا عندي ابني كتير مشاكس وبيخرب *

*في يوم دخلت غرفته ولقيتو كابب حاجات على الارض *

*فروحت بكلمه بعصبيه بقولو شو هاد اللي راميه على الارض *

*لقيتو بيقولي بتحكي معي فمن عصبيتي قلتلو لا مع امي *

*فرد بسرعه طيب خلاص قوليلها تيجي تشيلهم *


*بصراحه على اد ما كنت هطق منه على اد ما صرت اضحك *






*شكرا روزي على الموضوع دمه خفيف كتير *
​


----------



## ميرنا (13 أبريل 2010)

Twin قال:


> *أصلك سوهاجي مش أسكندارني*
> 
> *فرق 700 كيلو متر *
> 
> *فمنين تقول مشروع :t30:*​


 
:ranting:احم احم مالهم بقى يا توين لا انتا كدا بتطير عمرك كله فى لحظة :ranting:

:t36::t37::1028yr:​


----------



## ميرنا (13 أبريل 2010)

Twin قال:


> *لا تعليق حفاظاً علي عمري :hlp:*​



من خاف سلم برضو
 :t32::t32:​


----------



## ميرنا (13 أبريل 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *انا عندي ابني كتير مشاكس وبيخرب *​
> 
> 
> *في يوم دخلت غرفته ولقيتو كابب حاجات على الارض *​
> ...


بس ارووبة فى رده سريع ومش اى رد 
يا سكر انا فى الخدمة مع عيالى انا بس يعنى اللى بجيبهم منطقتى عشان فهمين بعض عارفين هزعق بس شوية وهاخدهم على جنب افهمهم بس بيناقرو مناقرة خصوصا بتوع كجى بموت فيهم اكيد هاريكى مواقف احكى بقى


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (13 أبريل 2010)

عسل ياروزى 
انا هقولك موقف حصل معاية وانا رايحة المدرسة 

كنت رايحة نايمة لسة مافوقتش من النوم وفى فسكتى قهوة وفى قدامها مية كتير وكان فى محل جديد لسة فاتح قدامها ماشية بتفرج عليه ورحت داخلة فى المية وانا مش واخدة بالى فاحسيت بسقعة والناس عمالة تبص عليا قولت ابص على البنطلون ويرتنى ما بصيت بقى من كل ناحية مدهول طينة ومية وكنت بعيد عن البيت وبعيد عن المدرسة واتزنقت حتة زنقة بقيت اقول يا ارض انشقى وابلعينى


----------



## روزي86 (13 أبريل 2010)

fernando قال:


> *هههههههههه فكرة الموضوع جميلة جدا*
> 
> *و مواقف حلوة قوى*​


 

نورت يا جميل

ميرسي لزوقك


----------



## روزي86 (13 أبريل 2010)

toty sefo قال:


> بصى هحكى لكم اخر موقف حصل معايا
> 
> يوم التلات كنا راجعين من فرح فى بلد تانيه وجوزى سايق وراكب معانا اتنين قرايبى ورا واحد فيهم كان بيتكلم فى التليفون ومره واحده قال اكتب يا فلان (اسم جوزى )اللى بيسوق رحت انا بكل ثقه واخده موبايل جوزى وقلت له قول ها وكتبت النمره اللى قالها قولها مرة تانيه عشان اتاكد انها صح راح قايلها مره تانى وبعد ما خلص قلت له يعنى مفيش غير اللى سايق على الطريق هو اللى يسجل لك نمرك انت يا واد غبى ولا ايه
> قال لى لا معلش يا بنتى انا بكلم واحد اسمه فلان (نفس الاسم )
> *وكانت الكبسه*​سورى طولت عليكم بس الفكرة جميله فعلا


 

هههههههههههه نورتي يا قمر

موقف فعلا يضحك هههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (13 أبريل 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *انا عندي ابني كتير مشاكس وبيخرب *​
> 
> *في يوم دخلت غرفته ولقيتو كابب حاجات على الارض *​
> *فروحت بكلمه بعصبيه بقولو شو هاد اللي راميه على الارض *​
> ...


 

شكرا ليكي يا حبي

وواضح ان ابنك عسل ودمه خفيف

ربنا يخليهولك يا جميلة


----------



## روزي86 (13 أبريل 2010)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> عسل ياروزى
> انا هقولك موقف حصل معاية وانا رايحة المدرسة
> 
> كنت رايحة نايمة لسة مافوقتش من النوم وفى فسكتى قهوة وفى قدامها مية كتير وكان فى محل جديد لسة فاتح قدامها ماشية بتفرج عليه ورحت داخلة فى المية وانا مش واخدة بالى فاحسيت بسقعة والناس عمالة تبص عليا قولت ابص على البنطلون ويرتنى ما بصيت بقى من كل ناحية مدهول طينة ومية وكنت بعيد عن البيت وبعيد عن المدرسة واتزنقت حتة زنقة بقيت اقول يا ارض انشقى وابلعينى


 
هههههههههههه موقف فعلا محرج خصوصا مع بداية اليوم 

ميرسي يا عاشقة يا حبي

نورتي وهستني منك مواقف تاني افتكري وتعالي ههههههه


----------



## جيلان (13 أبريل 2010)

اقتباس
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Coptic Man 

 







*انا بقي مرة ركبت مشروع والعربية كلها فاضية *






​



Twin قال:


> :t9: :t9: :t9:​


 

*نفس الى حصلى لما قرتها بردوا ههههههههههه*
*انتوا عندكوا بتقولوها كدى زينا يا كوك بردوا ؟*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (14 أبريل 2010)

*ههههههههه المواقف كلها تحفة
واالموضوع لذيذ
واما اتفكر هرجع احكى على طول
ثااانكس روزى​*


----------



## روزي86 (15 أبريل 2010)

اوك يا سندريلا

هستناكي يا قمر

مش هنسي هههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (15 أبريل 2010)

انا بقي افتكرت موقف بقاله كذا سنه بس بجد كل لما بفتكره بضحك مع نفسي ههههههههه

كنت في يوم رايحه المدرسه وماما كانت بتوقف تبص عليا

وكنت اعدي الشارع وانا داخله شارع المدرسه اشاور ليها

وفي يوم بشاور ليها وبدور وشي لقدام  لقيت نفسي دخلت في عمود هههههههههههههه

حسيت اني اتعميت ههههههههههه

بس بجد كنت مكسوفه اوي وماما بقي عماله تضحك ومن ساعتها بطلت تبص عليا ههههههههههههههه

منعا للاصابات هههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic Man (15 أبريل 2010)

جيلان قال:


> اقتباس
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
هي دي المشكلة في مشاركتي كلها

بصحيح الشعب المصري بارع انه يجي في الهايفة ويتصدر هههههههههه

بصراحة مش عارف لاننا بركب تاكسي في الغالب يا بتمشي 

قليل المشروع او المكيروباص فمش عارف بيقوله عندنا ازاي

اجروا العبوا بعيد بقي :t30:


----------



## النهيسى (15 أبريل 2010)

*

ذهبت للعراق فى الثمانينات

وكنت قاصد مصرى صديق للأقامه عنده

وفقدت العنوان أثناء السفر

لكننى فاكر المحافظه كربلاء ومن كربلاء على مدينه صغيره تسمى الملحق

 ثم فاكر أسم مستشفى 


ووصلت بالفعل  بجوار المستشفى تذكرتها فى العنوان 

والتف حولى عراقيون ومصريون

يحاولون مساعدتى للوصول ,, كلمت العدرا فى سرى وكل القديسين

ورأى عراقى أن أجلس فى شقه مع مصريين بها خجره فارغه

وأستقبلونى بترحاب . وعندما قدموا  المصريين لى الطعام كنت خايف

رغم جوعى الشديد أن أأكل , قلت ممكن ينومونى

 وياخذوا جواز سفرى وفلوسى كان معى مبلغ كبير

حتى الشاى والقهوه ... تردد على لسانى كلمه واحده صايم

ههههههههههههه

وعندما جاءت العاشره مساء دق  جرس الباب 

وعندما فتحوا الباب وجدت من ؟؟؟

وجدت صديقى ... هو يسكن معهم والحجره الفارغه كان 

مخصصها لأقامتى معه

يا لها من صدفه عجيبه وترتيب ألهى

​*


----------



## Coptic Man (15 أبريل 2010)

Twin قال:


> *أصلك سوهاجي مش أسكندارني*
> 
> *فرق 700 كيلو متر *
> 
> *فمنين تقول مشروع :t30:*​


 
مين قالك اننا سوهاجي مش جايز بلد تانية :t30:

روح عالاصل ودور

وبعدين مين قالك اني في سوهاج مش بيقولوا مشروع :t30:

ولو في ناس بتقول مسميات اخري 

وهل صوابعك زي بعضها 

انقل الاسئلة لقسم الاسئلة والاجاوبة واستناني ههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (15 أبريل 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> 
> ذهبت للعراق فى الثمانينات​
> وكنت قاصد مصرى صديق للأقامه عنده​
> ...


 

فعلا جميلة جدا يا استاذ نهيسي

ترتيب ربنا عظيم وقت الشدة


----------



## روزي86 (15 أبريل 2010)

coptic man قال:


> مين قالك اننا سوهاجي مش جايز بلد تانية :t30:
> 
> روح عالاصل ودور
> 
> ...


 

هههههههههههه معلش يا مينا ولا تزعل نفسك هههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic Man (15 أبريل 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> 
> ذهبت للعراق فى الثمانينات​
> وكنت قاصد مصرى صديق للأقامه عنده​
> ...


 
دي شفاعة ام النور والقديسين

بجد ده ترتيب الهي

وموقف جميل يا اخونا الحبيب النهيسي


----------



## جيلان (15 أبريل 2010)

coptic man قال:


> هي دي المشكلة في مشاركتي كلها
> 
> بصحيح الشعب المصري بارع انه يجي في الهايفة ويتصدر هههههههههه
> 
> ...


 



coptic man قال:


> مين قالك اننا سوهاجي مش جايز بلد تانية :t30:
> 
> روح عالاصل ودور
> 
> ...


 

*انت الى اصولك وهويتك غير محددة احنا زمبنا ايه ههههههههه*


----------



## Coptic Man (15 أبريل 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *انت الى اصولك وهويتك غير محددة احنا زمبنا ايه ههههههههه*


 
اعملي عليا بحث واوصلوا للحقيقة المرة

وعلشان اساعدك ها اقولك اننا مصري وجدودي فراعنة 

والاسكندر الاكبر ( المقدوني )  بتاعك ده ميقربليش غير انه جدي

والحدق يفهم :t30:


----------



## جيلان (15 أبريل 2010)

coptic man قال:


> اعملي عليا بحث واوصلوا للحقيقة المرة
> 
> وعلشان اساعدك ها اقولك اننا مصري وجدودي فراعنة
> 
> ...


 

*يعنى ليك اصول اسكندرانية غير المحافظة الى فوق الناحية التانية دى طب كويس بلديات يعنى*


----------



## Coptic Man (15 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه معلش يا مينا ولا تزعل نفسك هههههههههههه


 

لالالا انا زعلت ولما ازعل بتهور

خبي توين عني دلوقتي ياروزي ههههههه


----------



## Coptic Man (15 أبريل 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *يعنى ليك اصول اسكندرانية غير المحافظة الى فوق الناحية التانية دى طب كويس بلديات يعنى*


 
لا مليش اصول اسكندرانية

انا قولت لغز صعب

فكري جايز تكسبي معانا :t30:


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أبريل 2010)

*هههههههههههههههه عسل يا كوبتك 
مش عارفه انا مالكوا ومال جوز بنتى 
سيبك منهم دول ناس شريره ​*


----------



## Coptic Man (15 أبريل 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه عسل يا كوبتك ​*
> *مش عارفه انا مالكوا ومال جوز بنتى *
> 
> *سيبك منهم دول ناس شريره *​


 
ههههههههههههههه

قوليلهم حاجة يا حماتي الصغننه

وتعيشي دايما مدافعة عن المظلومين امثالي كدا

وايوه دول وحشين تيجي نعملها باند :t30:


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أبريل 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> قوليلهم حاجة يا حماتي الصغننه
> 
> ...



*اعملهم كلهم باند  ولا اقولك سيب حبه منهم لبكره بدال ما نقعد  فاضيين ههههههه
يلهووووى على حنيتى :hlp:*


----------



## dodoz (16 أبريل 2010)

ميرررسى لييييكى يا قمررر
فكرة جامدة موووت
انا فى موقف حصل معايا يوم حد الزعف 
كنت فى الكنيسة وعديت من جنب واحدة ومن غير ما اخذ بالى مدالية الموبايل شبكت فى طرف الايشارب بتاع الست والموبايل كان فى جيبى المهم انا مشيت عادى ولا اكن فى حاجة حصلت و سمعت ست بتقول انتى مستغنية عن موبايلك فببص لقيت الست عمالة تشد فى الايشارب بتاعها الى شابك فى مدالية الموبايل المهم فكيت انا الايشارب من المدالية واديت الايشارب للست
بجد ربنا ستر فى اليوم ده لان كان ممكن موبايلى يتسرق وانا ماخذبالى لان الدنيا كمان كانت زاحمة قووى


----------



## جيلان (16 أبريل 2010)

coptic man قال:


> لا مليش اصول اسكندرانية
> 
> انا قولت لغز صعب
> 
> فكري جايز تكسبي معانا :t30:


 

*سويسية طيب ؟*
*المهم من اولها كدى الجايزة بالدولار عشن مفكرش عالفاضى *


----------



## جيلان (16 أبريل 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *اعملهم كلهم باند ولا اقولك سيب حبه منهم لبكره بدال ما نقعد فاضيين ههههههه*
> *يلهووووى على حنيتى :hlp:*


 

*لا حونينة يا دوون :11azy:*


----------



## Coptic Man (16 أبريل 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *اعملهم كلهم باند ولا اقولك سيب حبه منهم لبكره بدال ما نقعد فاضيين ههههههه*
> *يلهووووى على حنيتى :hlp:*


 
قلبك الطيب ده هو اللي مطمعهم فينا :smil8:


----------



## Coptic Man (16 أبريل 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *سويسية طيب ؟*
> *المهم من اولها كدى الجايزة بالدولار عشن مفكرش عالفاضى *


 
ولو اني مش عارف جبتيها ازاي :t9:

بس تمام نص الاجابة صح ههههههه

وايه لغز الاسكندر المقدوني بقي اللي اشرت له انا ..!

اما بخصوص الجايزة اللي بالدولار دي فالحساب عند الزعيم

ابقي قوليله كدا :t30:


----------



## جيلان (16 أبريل 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> ولو اني مش عارف جبتيها ازاي :t9:
> 
> بس تمام نص الاجابة صح ههههههه
> 
> ...


 

* انا قولتها من غير توضيح وانت الى مخدتش بالك* 



جيلان قال:


> *يعنى ليك اصول اسكندرانية غير المحافظة الى فوق الناحية التانية دى طب كويس بلديات يعنى*


 
*كل حاجة ترموها عالزعيم عشن منعترضش وقت ما يقول ملكمش حاجة يساتر*
*ال يعنى لو كنت انت ولا دونا كنت هعترض :hlp:*


*بالنسبة للغز الاسكندر ده فهما بنوا مدينة تانية فى الصعيد غير اسكندرية هل تقصد ذلك يا كوك يا اخى فى الاسكندر ام ماذا ؟ :t9:*
*طويب سؤال انت قولت الاسكندر جدك .. يبقى جدك بابا باباك ولا مامتك :11azy:*


----------



## Twin (16 أبريل 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههه*

*بجد بجد ..... أنا لن أتواصل معكم *
*بسبب أن المهاترات اللذيذه تفقد الصحه وتضعف النظر :11azy:*

*المهم ......*
*نسيت أقولك يا روزي موضوعك جامد موت وأنا نسيت أقولك بأول مشاركه *​


----------



## grges monir (16 أبريل 2010)

*انا بقى حصل معايا موقف ايام الجامعة زمان بقى لاينسى*
*روحت انا واحد صحبى عند واحد صديقنا من شلة الجامعة وكانت علاقتنا جامدة جدا*
*المهم روجنا عندة وقعدنا قى الصالون وراح قال لينا خمس دقايق هالبس ونخرج مغ بعض*
*قعدنا نص ساغة لاحس ولاخبر*
*روحت قمت اشوفة فيين لقيت ابوة قاعد قدام التلفزيون بقولة ابنك فيين ياعم اصلا واخدين جدا على بعض *

*بالعيلة كلها راح قالى جييت منين انتى بقولة ليا ساعة مستنى انا وفلان ابنك بيلبس عشان نخرج اختفى*
*طبعا كانت لسة الموبايل مش انتشر كدة وكان غالى ساعتها*
*قاللى ياراجل اقعد بس هو يا حبيببى نزل ونسيكم فى الصالون وانا معرفش انكم هنا*
*تخيلى لبس ونزل ونسى ان احنا موجودين هههههه*
*انا مش مصدق انها حصلت حقيقى كل ما افتكرها ههههه*


----------



## Twin (16 أبريل 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *انا بقى حصل معايا موقف ايام الجامعة زمان بقى لاينسى*
> *روحت انا واحد صحبى عند واحد صديقنا من شلة الجامعة وكانت علاقتنا جامدة جدا*
> *المهم روجنا عندة وقعدنا قى الصالون وراح قال لينا خمس دقايق هالبس ونخرج مغ بعض*
> *قعدنا نص ساغة لاحس ولاخبر*
> ...


*هههههههههههه*
 *صحبك ده دماغ :t30:*​


----------



## Twin (16 أبريل 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> لالالا انا زعلت ولما ازعل بتهور
> 
> خبي توين عني دلوقتي ياروزي ههههههه


:crazy_pil:warning::crazy_pil​





:t30: *هههههههههههه :t30:*​


----------



## tamav maria (16 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه جميل اوي بجد
> 
> فعلا في مواقف تضحك اوي
> 
> ...




ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لاء حلوه دي ياروزي
انا كل ما تخيلك وانت بتتسرعي من فتح وقفل الباب
اموت علي روحي من الضحك 
طب ما كنتي غيرتي مكانك


----------



## grges monir (16 أبريل 2010)

> *هههههههههههه
> صحبك ده دماغ :t30:*


*اة جدا*
*دة ليية مواقف لاتنسى ههههههه*
*بس لاسف سافر من زمان مش بشوفة غير كل سنتين مرة*
*قى امريكا حاليا هو*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (16 أبريل 2010)

حلوه بجد ياروزى فكرتك ميرسى ليكى ياحياتى ياقلبى
 بس بجد أنا حصل معايا مواقف كتير جدا بس مش فاكره اكتر حاجه دلوقت وكمان عندى خدمه هاروحها ولما أرجع أحاول أفتح واحكيلك ياحبى


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 أبريل 2010)

أحممممم..
حلو يا روزى موضوعك بتبنى قدراتك أعضاءنا الكرام :t30:
هههههه
أقول أنا بقى ..
موقف مش ممكن أنسااااااااااااه أبدا وكل ما أفتكره أضحك على نفس الصراحة :11azy:
كنت فى رحلة وقابلت بنتين من المنتدى هناااا فى دير 
وصمموا بقى أنهم يتصوروا فأنا قولت هصورهم 
أخترت لهم المكان ووقفتهم وطبعاااااا كان لازم أظبط الصورة عشان تبقى حلوة 
المهم أنا واقفة بظبط ودول واقفين مستنين الصورة اللى طولت دى تخلص 
وفاجئة نسمع صراخ الجماهييييير 
خالى بااااااالكم :t9:
طب أنتم مستغربين خالى بالنا من ايه !!
أتارينى بقى كنت موقفاهم ورا أتوبيس وأخينا ده بيرجع ودول ولا حاسين وأنا مشغولة فى تظبيط الصورة 
ههههههههه
مع أن المفروض كنت انا اللى اخد بالى وأقولكم لكن الصورة كانت أهم :t30:
ههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 أبريل 2010)

Twin قال:


> :crazy_pil:warning::crazy_pil​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



أجمل ما فى مشاركتك دى ياتوين الكتكوت اللى ماشى ده :hlp:
بقالى ساعة بتفرج عليييييه 
ههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (16 أبريل 2010)

netta قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> لاء حلوه دي ياروزي
> انا كل ما تخيلك وانت بتتسرعي من فتح وقفل الباب
> اموت علي روحي من الضحك
> طب ما كنتي غيرتي مكانك


 

هههههههههه منا كنت جانب الشباك من جوه وببص منه علي الشارع بقي وبسرح مع نفسي ويجي حد ينزل ههههههههههههههه يقطع حبل افكاري واعصابي وكل حاجه هههههههه

بس كان يوم تحفه فضلت اضحك علي نفسي ههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (16 أبريل 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *اة جدا*
> *دة ليية مواقف لاتنسى ههههههه*
> *بس لاسف سافر من زمان مش بشوفة غير كل سنتين مرة*
> *قى امريكا حاليا هو*


 

ههههههههههه طيب يلا بقي يا جرجس افتكر مواقف تاني وتعالي قول 

في انتظارك هههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (16 أبريل 2010)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> حلوه بجد ياروزى فكرتك ميرسى ليكى ياحياتى ياقلبى
> بس بجد أنا حصل معايا مواقف كتير جدا بس مش فاكره اكتر حاجه دلوقت وكمان عندى خدمه هاروحها ولما أرجع أحاول أفتح واحكيلك ياحبى


 

اوك يا حبيبتي في انتظارك

وترجعي بالسلامه


----------



## روزي86 (16 أبريل 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> أحممممم..​
> حلو يا روزى موضوعك بتبنى قدراتك أعضاءنا الكرام :t30:
> هههههه
> أقول أنا بقى ..
> ...


 

هههههههههههههه موقف يضحك برضه يا مرمر هههههههه

يلا افتكري وهستناكي تاني


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (16 أبريل 2010)

هههههههههههههههه هو حصل معايا مواقف كتيره أفتكر مره من زمان ماما طلبت منى أنى أطفى الفرن على صنيه الفراخ  فا إيه اللى حصل كان فيه أنبوبتين جنب بعض واحده موصله بالفرن والتانيه كدا جنبها رحت أنا ما أخدتش لبالى ههههههههههه وبدل ما اقفل الأنبوبه اللى موصله بالفرن رحت فاتحه التانيه على أساس انى بقفلها وأول مافتحتها عملت صوت أعتقدت ان الفرن هاتفرقع ورحت صرخت صرخه جامده ونزلت أجرى على السلم وأنا بصرخ بابا وماما وأخويا كانوا تحت أخويا كان واقف على سلم حديد بيجيب حاجه من على حاجه عاليه أتسمر مكانه وماما كانت ماسكه حاجه فى ايديها وقعت منها وبابا طلع يجرى عليا وانا نازله حاسه انى خلاص أعصابى سايبه ونزلت وقعت على الأرض وكأنى أنشليت (ودا كان بسبب ان مره الفرن بكت فيا بس الحمدلله ماحصليش حاجه البجامه أتحرقت بس وصوابع ايدى فقفقت وعالجتها بالكريم وخفيت هههههه)
 وبابا جرى على الفرن لقى الانبوبه التانيه مفتوحه قفلها وقفل التانيه ونزل خدنى فى حضنه وانا بصرخ ومنهاره هههههههههههههههههه الموقف عدى لكنى كل ما أفتكره أضحك على نفسى وعلى هبلى دا هههههههههههههه خضيت الكل معايا على الفاضى بس حظى حلوه انى مافتحتش باب الفرن كان الغاز اتسرب ليها وانا رحت فى خبر كان
ههههههههههههههههههه موقف بايخ صح


----------



## روزي86 (16 أبريل 2010)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> هههههههههههههههه هو حصل معايا مواقف كتيره أفتكر مره من زمان ماما طلبت منى أنى أطفى الفرن على صنيه الفراخ فا إيه اللى حصل كان فيه أنبوبتين جنب بعض واحده موصله بالفرن والتانيه كدا جنبها رحت أنا ما أخدتش لبالى ههههههههههه وبدل ما اقفل الأنبوبه اللى موصله بالفرن رحت فاتحه التانيه على أساس انى بقفلها وأول مافتحتها عملت صوت أعتقدت ان الفرن هاتفرقع ورحت صرخت صرخه جامده ونزلت أجرى على السلم وأنا بصرخ بابا وماما وأخويا كانوا تحت أخويا كان واقف على سلم حديد بيجيب حاجه من على حاجه عاليه أتسمر مكانه وماما كانت ماسكه حاجه فى ايديها وقعت منها وبابا طلع يجرى عليا وانا نازله حاسه انى خلاص أعصابى سايبه ونزلت وقعت على الأرض وكأنى أنشليت (ودا كان بسبب ان مره الفرن بكت فيا بس الحمدلله ماحصليش حاجه البجامه أتحرقت بس وصوابع ايدى فقفقت وعالجتها بالكريم وخفيت هههههه)
> وبابا جرى على الفرن لقى الانبوبه التانيه مفتوحه قفلها وقفل التانيه ونزل خدنى فى حضنه وانا بصرخ ومنهاره هههههههههههههههههه الموقف عدى لكنى كل ما أفتكره أضحك على نفسى وعلى هبلى دا هههههههههههههه خضيت الكل معايا على الفاضى بس حظى حلوه انى مافتحتش باب الفرن كان الغاز اتسرب ليها وانا رحت فى خبر كان
> ههههههههههههههههههه موقف بايخ صح


 

ههههههههههههه لا يا توتا موقف فعلا بيضحك انا بحب ردود الافعال دي انا كتير بضحك علي نفسي من تصرفاتي في مواقف زي كده ههههههههههه

يلا افتكري تاني وتعالي بقي ههههههههههه مش هسيبك


----------



## meero (16 أبريل 2010)

حلو خالص الموضوع ياروزى ياحبيبى 
وكلها مواقف فعلا جميله ومضحك 
بس انا للاسف مش فاكره حاجه دلوقتى
(ومالهم بقى ياتوين -- جيلان السوهاجيه ) ههههههههه
خافوا على عمركم بقى يا احسن الصعايده جامدين اوى


----------



## روزي86 (16 أبريل 2010)

meero قال:


> حلو خالص الموضوع ياروزى ياحبيبى
> وكلها مواقف فعلا جميله ومضحك
> بس انا للاسف مش فاكره حاجه دلوقتى
> (ومالهم بقى ياتوين -- جيلان السوهاجيه ) ههههههههه
> خافوا على عمركم بقى يا احسن الصعايده جامدين اوى


 

هههههههههه يا واد يا جامد انت ههههههههههه

نورتي الموضوع يا قمر

وميرسي خالص علي زوقك 

ولو افتكرتي موقف ادخلي اكتبيه


----------



## Coptic Man (17 أبريل 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> أجمل ما فى مشاركتك دى ياتوين الكتكوت اللى ماشى ده :hlp:
> 
> بقالى ساعة بتفرج عليييييه
> 
> ههههههه​


 

أكيد عاوزه تعرفي رايح فين:new6:

اصل انا عارفك :fun_lol:


----------



## Twin (17 أبريل 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> أكيد عاوزه تعرفي رايح فين:new6:
> 
> اصل انا عارفك :fun_lol:


*انا عارف **رايح فين* * :new6:*​


----------



## جيلان (17 أبريل 2010)

meero قال:


> حلو خالص الموضوع ياروزى ياحبيبى
> وكلها مواقف فعلا جميله ومضحك
> بس انا للاسف مش فاكره حاجه دلوقتى
> (ومالهم بقى ياتوين -- جيلان السوهاجيه ) ههههههههه
> خافوا على عمركم بقى يا احسن الصعايده جامدين اوى


 

*لا لعلمك الاسكندرانية مش شوية بردوا... انا بلعب كوتشينة وعندى باااور :boxing:*


----------



## ميرنا (17 أبريل 2010)

طاب طالعو الصعايدة من الموضوع واتريقو براحتكم عشان وطنيتى بتنقح عليا 
خليكو مثلا فى بتوع اسيوط او بتوع المنيا بديكم حرية اختيار


----------



## ميرنا (17 أبريل 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> أحممممم..​
> حلو يا روزى موضوعك بتبنى قدراتك أعضاءنا الكرام :t30:
> هههههه
> أقول أنا بقى ..
> ...


لا تمام كنتى هتودى العيال ضحية صورة يخربيت كداا


----------



## جيلان (17 أبريل 2010)

*ديمقراطى يا نوون لو مجبتوش سيرة الاسكندرانية يبقى موافقة*


----------



## Nemo (17 أبريل 2010)

الموضوع رائع جدا ياروزى ميرسى ليكى

فى مرة فكرت اتخن عشان جسمى صغنن شوية رحت للدكتور ادانى فاتح شهية 3 مرات باليوم ونظام غذائى وشكرا على كدا
المهم تانى يوم بحاول اطبق النظام اخدت حباية فاتح شهية وفطار ورحت ع الشغل حاسة بأنى نايمة بشكل رهيب . الضهر نفس القصة حباية فاتح شهية عشان الغا ومكنتش اعرف انه بينوم . يعنى من الاخر نمت ع المكتب لأكتر من ساعة وشوية أنا بشتغل فى السياحة وفجأة وبدون سابق انظار بااااب المكتب اتفتح وواحد جااااى يسأل ع تذكرة السفر بتاعته وانا فى عز نومى اتنطرت من ع الكرسى هههههههههههههههه نطرة فوقتنى بجد وبعد ما مشى ضحكت ضحك والناس اللى معايا ماتو علي نفسهم من كتر الضحك ههههههههههه
بس حسيت باحراج فظيع


----------



## ميرنا (17 أبريل 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *ديمقراطى يا نوون لو مجبتوش سيرة الاسكندرانية يبقى موافقة*


 
هو توين اللى عمل فتنة بلدية وخلع من الموضوع 
كل دا عشان كلمة توتا قالها مشروع وكان يوم مش فايت المنتدى كله علق عليها ​


----------



## جيلان (17 أبريل 2010)

*هههههههههه هو الى بيقتبس كلام محافظات تانية مش كل واحد يلتزم بالكلام بتاعه بقى بطلوا نصب*


----------



## ميرنا (17 أبريل 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *هههههههههه هو الى بيقتبس كلام محافظات تانية مش كل واحد يلتزم بالكلام بتاعه بقى بطلوا نصب*


 
لا بقى مش بنقتبس من حد حاجة هى معروفة مش اختراع اخترعتوه
وبعدين مش جديدة كلمة مشروع دى من زمان يبوووووووى عليكم :bud:​


----------



## روزي86 (17 أبريل 2010)

nemo قال:


> الموضوع رائع جدا ياروزى ميرسى ليكى
> 
> فى مرة فكرت اتخن عشان جسمى صغنن شوية رحت للدكتور ادانى فاتح شهية 3 مرات باليوم ونظام غذائى وشكرا على كدا
> المهم تانى يوم بحاول اطبق النظام اخدت حباية فاتح شهية وفطار ورحت ع الشغل حاسة بأنى نايمة بشكل رهيب . الضهر نفس القصة حباية فاتح شهية عشان الغا ومكنتش اعرف انه بينوم . يعنى من الاخر نمت ع المكتب لأكتر من ساعة وشوية أنا بشتغل فى السياحة وفجأة وبدون سابق انظار بااااب المكتب اتفتح وواحد جااااى يسأل ع تذكرة السفر بتاعته وانا فى عز نومى اتنطرت من ع الكرسى هههههههههههههههه نطرة فوقتنى بجد وبعد ما مشى ضحكت ضحك والناس اللى معايا ماتو علي نفسهم من كتر الضحك ههههههههههه
> بس حسيت باحراج فظيع


 

هههههههههههه عسل يا نيمو فعلا موقف جميل ويضحك


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 أبريل 2010)

*افتكرت موقف حصل معايا كان فظيع بجد 
كنت فى الاقصر فى فندق على النيل ومفيش اى مبانى حواليه فتحت  بلكون الاوضه وكنت حاطه كرسى كبير مواجه للبلكون والجو كان جميل والدنيا هسسسس خالص فغمضت عينى وغالبا نمت حبه وبعد حبه مش كتير بفتح عينى وفجأه الاقى ايه قدامى  بره البلكون
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مش قايله بقى هههههههه
خمنوا الاول واللى هيعرف هجيبله حاجه حلوه ​*


----------



## روزي86 (17 أبريل 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *افتكرت موقف حصل معايا كان فظيع بجد ​*
> *كنت فى الاقصر فى فندق على النيل ومفيش اى مبانى حواليه فتحت بلكون الاوضه وكنت حاطه كرسى كبير مواجه للبلكون والجو كان جميل والدنيا هسسسس خالص فغمضت عينى وغالبا نمت حبه وبعد حبه مش كتير بفتح عينى وفجأه الاقى ايه قدامى بره البلكون*
> *؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *مش قايله بقى هههههههه*
> ...


 

ههههههههههههههههه لالالالالالا يا دونا شوقتيني اعرف

يلا قولي بقي ههههههههههههههه


----------



## *koki* (17 أبريل 2010)

موضوع حلو اوى يا روزى بس انا مش فاكرة اى موقف بس لم هفتكر هقول


----------



## روزي86 (17 أبريل 2010)

*koki* قال:


> موضوع حلو اوى يا روزى بس انا مش فاكرة اى موقف بس لم هفتكر هقول


 

اوك يا كوكي يا حبي

هستناكي تيجي تاني وتقولي


----------



## جيلان (18 أبريل 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *افتكرت موقف حصل معايا كان فظيع بجد ​*
> *كنت فى الاقصر فى فندق على النيل ومفيش اى مبانى حواليه فتحت بلكون الاوضه وكنت حاطه كرسى كبير مواجه للبلكون والجو كان جميل والدنيا هسسسس خالص فغمضت عينى وغالبا نمت حبه وبعد حبه مش كتير بفتح عينى وفجأه الاقى ايه قدامى بره البلكون*
> *؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *مش قايله بقى هههههههه*
> ...


 

*ممممممم بالون معدى*
*او واحد بسلم بيصلح حاجة هههههههههههه*
*هااا .. عايزة اعرف بقى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 أبريل 2010)

*سووووووووووسه يا  بت يا جيلى بس الحقيقه مكانش واحد
ده كان جروب سياحى وتصوير بقى ونده عليا   ومتعرفيش ليه كانوا فرحانيين بيا اوووى كده هههه
  بس مقولكيش بقى رد فعلى انا وخصوصا دى كانت اول مره اشوف البالون ده من قريب اوووى لدرجة انى كنت حاسه انهم داخلين عندى هههه
الحاجه الحلوه هتجيبهالك روزه ولا هى تعمل مواضيع وانا ادفع ههههههه*


----------



## روزي86 (18 أبريل 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *سووووووووووسه يا بت يا جيلى بس الحقيقه مكانش واحد*
> *ده كان جروب سياحى وتصوير بقى ونده عليا ومتعرفيش ليه كانوا فرحانيين بيا اوووى كده هههه*
> *بس مقولكيش بقى رد فعلى انا وخصوصا دى كانت اول مره اشوف البالون ده من قريب اوووى لدرجة انى كنت حاسه انهم داخلين عندى هههه*
> *الحاجه الحلوه هتجيبهالك روزه ولا هى تعمل مواضيع وانا ادفع ههههههه*


 

ههههههههههههه بقي كده ماشي يا دونا انا اجيب اللي جيلان تقول عليه

عشان شطوره هههههههههههههه

يلا زي بعضه بقي هنعديها لدونا عشان عيد ميلادها قرب هههههههههه


----------



## جيلان (18 أبريل 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *سووووووووووسه يا بت يا جيلى بس الحقيقه مكانش واحد*
> *ده كان جروب سياحى وتصوير بقى ونده عليا ومتعرفيش ليه كانوا فرحانيين بيا اوووى كده هههه*
> *بس مقولكيش بقى رد فعلى انا وخصوصا دى كانت اول مره اشوف البالون ده من قريب اوووى لدرجة انى كنت حاسه انهم داخلين عندى هههه*
> *الحاجه الحلوه هتجيبهالك روزه ولا هى تعمل مواضيع وانا ادفع ههههههه*


 

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه لو منك كنت خلتهم ياخدونى معاهم من الشباك*
*واقولهم الصورة وان دولار ولا هما يصورونا ببلاش كدى ... على الاقل الواحد يحصل تمن الفندق*
*وتمن هديتى عشن جاوبت هههههههه*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 أبريل 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> أكيد عاوزه تعرفي رايح فين:new6:
> 
> اصل انا عارفك :fun_lol:



هههههههههههه
أنا وش كدا برضه leasantr
دع الخلق للخالق :smil15:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 أبريل 2010)

Twin قال:


> *انا عارف **رايح فين* * :new6:*​



فييييييييين :thnk0001:​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 أبريل 2010)

_*ههههههههههههههههههه*_
_*انا حصل معايا موقف غبى*_
_*كانت فى يوم فى الشغل وانا  شغال جيه صاحب الشغل وطفى النور وكان واقف جانبى ناس انا ااقدم منهم وفى مهنتنا الاقدم هو الاكبر*_
_*المهم  *_
_*وانا طالع عينى فى الشغل جيه فضل يطفى فى النور هو يطفى وانا ااقولهم بطلو لعب يابنى انت وهو خلصو الشغل واولع النور  ومشفتهوش*_
_*المهم هو يطفى وانا ازعق*_
_*واااقوله بطل لعب يابنى *_
_*ومرة واحدة لاقيته قادمى *_
_*ههههههههههههههه*_
_*بصلى وفضل يضحك *_
_*بس وشى جاب ميت لون اصله ايه حاجة  50 فى 100 *_
_*يعنى حيطة*_
_* وعدى على كدا*_
_*ومن يوميها بطلت اندمج فى الشغل*_​


----------



## روزي86 (18 أبريل 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*ههههههههههههههههههه*_
> 
> _*انا حصل معايا موقف غبى*_
> _*كانت فى يوم فى الشغل وانا شغال جيه صاحب الشغل وطفى النور وكان واقف جانبى ناس انا ااقدم منهم وفى مهنتنا الاقدم هو الاكبر*_
> ...


 

ههههههههههههه يا سيدي علي الاندماج هههههههههههههه

نورت يا جون


----------



## besm alslib (18 أبريل 2010)

*انا هحكيلكم عن بنوتتي *

*بنوتتي عمرها 12 سنه بس مشكلتها العربي بتاعها تقيل اوي وحروف كتير عندها ضايعه *

*يعني مثال حرف الـح مش بيطلع وحرف الـع بيطلع آ وحرف الـق بيطلع كاف*

*المهم هي بتحب اغنية شاطر شاطر اوي *

*ففي مره قاعدين كلنا لقتها بتقول ماما لو سمحت حطيلي آكل آكل *

*فانا ببساطه برد عليها يا ماما مش هلا اكلتي لقتها بتقول لا لا انا بدي آكل آكل *

*فبقيت اضحك قام زوجي بيسالني بضحك ليه *

*قلتلو عرفت ايه يعني آكل آكل *

*قال بدها تاكل ؟*

*قلتلو لا هي بدها اغنية شاطر شاطر *

*فهي مش فاكره كلمة شاطر افتكرت عاقل وطبعا الحروف ضايعه فطلعت اكل اكل*




*ومن فصولها اللي بتغيظ وتضحك بنفس الوقت *

*مرات بتيجي تحكي بتقول ماما اقولك شي فانا بكون زهقانه بقولها لا لا تقولي*

*فهي بتحكي also

 وتكمل كلامها مع اني قايلالها لا *​


----------



## روزي86 (18 أبريل 2010)

هههههههههههههههههه

عسل بنوتك ربنا يخليهالك يا قمر


----------



## روماني زكريا (19 أبريل 2010)

موضوع فعلا رائع جدا جدا 
وهقول موقف صعب ربنا ستر 

كنت رايح انا وامي واخويا واختي 
دير الانبا برسوم بالعربيه واول ما وصلنا قعدنا شويه مع بعض 
وبعدين امي قالت لي انا عاوزاك تعلمني السواقه في الحته الواسعه دي قولتلها حاضر
واخويا الصغير قال لي عاوز  العب بالعجله  قولت له روح 


فا روحت انا وامي وجلست في الكرسي الامامي   اعلمها وشرحتلها  ازاي تبدأ وتتطلع بالعربيه واول لما شرحت 

فجأه لقيت العربيه علي اخر سرعه فا بقول براحه براحه شيلي رجلك  وهيا برضه اعصبها بايظه ومش عارفه تعمل ايه 

وبرضه من صعوبه الموقف مش عارفه تشيل رجلها من البنزين فا ببص قدامي بالقي اخويا في النص 

وسور في  اخر الدير 

 لا هنخبط في السور لا ها نموت اخويا


فا كسرت الدركسيون علي الاخر فالعربيه بقيت زي النحله عماله تلف تلف  حولين اخويا 

اول ما اخويا يجي يطلع يلقي العربيه في وشه مش مدياه فرصه يطلع وهو طبعا كان سنه صغير 

هو في النص مش عارف يعمل ايه 

فا بهدي امي وقولت حاجه تريحها وتفك اعصابها قولتلها  احنا هنلعب شيلي رجلك علشان العربيه توقف 

فا شالت رجلها طبعا العربيه بطأت بس ما وقفتش قولتلها دوسي بقي علي الفرامل اللي في النص قالت لي مش عارفاها قولتلها بصي عليا وانا كده كده ماسك الدركسيون فابصت عليها وراحت داست 

بعد ماوقفت روحت شربت لتر مايه وبعد ماشربت قولتلها مش شرحتلك الفرامل فين والبنزين بنرفزه

فقالت لي انا كنت ملخومه اول لما العربيه جريت مره واحده خوفت فا ما عرفتش اعمل ايه ولا ايه 
والحمد لله الموضوع عدي علي خير 

وعاوز اقولك  لو كنتي مكاني كنتي هتعملي ايه 

وشكرا مره تانيه علي موضوعك الرائع 


​


----------



## *koki* (19 أبريل 2010)

لما كنت صغيرة خالص
مسكت الكبريت



و ولعتة







بعدين







رمتة فى الزبالة








فولعت فى البيت كلة 
و كنت مبسوطة و انا شايفة النار و كنت هنط فيها كانها بحر
و لما اتلسعت رحت مشيت و سبتها لغاية ما المطبخ كلة ولع

انا مش فاكرة الموقف كلة لانى كنت صغيرة


----------



## johna&jesus (19 أبريل 2010)

_*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*_
_*بتفكرينى باخويا كان بيعمل عيد ميلاده فى دولاب الهدوم*_
_*ههههههههههه*_
_*يالهوى كل لما افتكر الموقف دا اموووووووووت  من الضحك*_
_*وايه كان يوم عيد ميلاده بالظبط*_
_*كان  بيلعب بالكبريت  *_
_*ودخل الدولاب وولع فى الهدوم*_
_*بس مش عارف ازاى  خرج منه*_
_*ههههههههههه*_
_*الحمد لله*_
_*هو كبير دلوقتى  كان نفسى اكون حاضر  الموقف دا*_​


----------



## *koki* (19 أبريل 2010)

لا اخوك شاطر اوى
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (19 أبريل 2010)

_*كان صغنن ياكوكا*_
_*بس ناااااااو  بتمنى انى اكون نصه فى حبه لربنا والخدمة يااااااااااه*_
_*ربنا يحافظ عله ويحميه*_​


----------



## *koki* (19 أبريل 2010)

ربنا يباركه


----------



## روزي86 (19 أبريل 2010)

روماني زكريا قال:


> موضوع فعلا رائع جدا جدا ​
> وهقول موقف صعب ربنا ستر ​
> كنت رايح انا وامي واخويا واختي
> دير الانبا برسوم بالعربيه واول ما وصلنا قعدنا شويه مع بعض
> ...


 

ههههههههههه شكرا ليك يا روماني علي تواجدك الجميل

بس بجد موقف يخض جامد خصوصا علي اخوك الصغير

وانا عن نفسي بترعب من حاجه اسمها سواقه ههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (19 أبريل 2010)

*koki* قال:


> لما كنت صغيرة خالص
> مسكت الكبريت
> 
> 
> ...


 

ههههههههههه عسل يا كوكي والحمد لله انك بخير


----------



## روزي86 (19 أبريل 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*_
> 
> _*بتفكرينى باخويا كان بيعمل عيد ميلاده فى دولاب الهدوم*_
> _*ههههههههههه*_
> ...


 

هههههههههه عشان يبقي عيد ميلاد مميز:mus13:


----------



## johna&jesus (19 أبريل 2010)

_*ايو يا ستى شوفتى حرق هدوم البيت كله*_​


----------



## روزي86 (19 أبريل 2010)

ههههههههههههههه

معلش يا جون اخوك الكبير بقي هنعمل ايه ههههههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (20 أبريل 2010)

_*على رايك هعمله ايه عارفة احلى حاجة فى الموضوع دا ايه*_
_*ان مكنش ليا هدوم فى البيت*_
_*هههههههههههه*_
_*ولع فى هدوم ماما وبابا*_​


----------



## روزي86 (20 أبريل 2010)

هههههههههههههههههه

كمان 

برافو برافو ههههههههههههه هربت انت بالهدوم


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 أبريل 2010)

* فى يوم الضهر كلمتنى عمتى من شغلها وقالتلى عندها ظروف ومش نافع تروح وطلبت منى اروح لبيتها استنى  ولادها وهما  راجعين  من المدرسه 
المهم نزلت من بيتنا ووقفت استنى تا كسى والوقت ده بيبقى صعب شويه المهم لاقيت تاكسى وما صدقت انه وافق على المشوار وركبت وبعد خطوتين واحد شاورله معاه كرتونه كبيره فطلب منى السواق اجى جنبه ويركب التانى مع كرتونته ورا   ووافقت لانه سنه كبير نوعا ما فمقلقتش
المهم الشخص التانى    نزل بعد شويه وانا اتكسفت ارجع ورا تانى مع انى مش بحب خالص اقعد جنب السواق
المهم بعد شويه لاقيته بيفتح كلام معايا انتى مخطوبه قلتله اه 
بتجهزى اينعم 
قالى انا كنت متجوز بس ادينى طلقتها 
لا حول الله يا رب لييييه بس كده زعلتنى هههههه
 وفجأه لاقيته بيتحووووول وشه حمر وعروق ايديه ظهرت وابتدا يتكلم بعصبيه غريبه وهو بيقولى اصلها موتتلى البت اللى حيلتى
معلشى البقيه فى حياتك وربنا يعوض عليك  
الصراحه قلبى طب فى رجلى لانى حسيت انه شخص مش طبيعى واللى موتنى خوف اكتر انه فى الطريق كانوا  بيشاورولوا ناس طرقهم من طريقنا وهو يعمل نفسه مش سامع وانا كنت بحاول ابصلهم بنظرات استغاثه لفتت نظر بعضه بس هيعملوا ايه
 وابتدا يدخل من شوارع جانبيه ويقولى بختصر الطريق اصل الدنيا زحمه
المهم  فكرت بسرعه رغم خوفى واستنجدت بكل القديسيين علشان يقفوا معايا
 وفكرت انى اكدب عليه كدبايه الحمد لله صدقها ونجيييييييييت من شره ههههههه
 لاقيته عمال يتكلم  عن حياته واللى بيعمله فى دنيته  
المهم قلتله معلشى مش تزعل نفسك كل واحد عنده همه 
انا كمان مش مبسوطه 
قالى ليه مالك
قلتله اهلى خطبونى لظابط غصب عنى وهو انسان غيووور اووووى وعصبى  مووووت
قالى ليه بيعمل ايه يعنى
قلتله يعى انت معقوله مأخدتش بالك  وبصيتله باستغراب اوووى ههههههه
قلتله كويس لحسن خفت تضايق فى كتير سواقيين بيضايقوا من الحركه دى
قالى ليه هو عمل ايه
قلتله اصله دايما لما اجى اخد تاكسى يقف ورا وينقل رقمه حاجه تزهق وتخنق بجد
قالى بس انا مشوفتش حد معاكى
قلتله اه اصله صديق الصيدلى اللى كنت واقفه قدام صيدليته وكان واقف ورا معاه هو دايما يعمل كده
سرررررررررح خاااااالص 
وفجأه لاقيته عدل طريقه ومشى فى الطريق اللى انا عارفاه وهو ساااااااااكت ههههههه
وبعد ما وصلت ونزلت وبحاسبه وبيقولى ما تخلى رميت الفلوس فى وشه وطلعت اجرررررررررى ههههههههه
انا بجد ليا نوادر مع سواقيين التاكسيات هبقى افتكرلكوا تانى واجى احكى *


----------



## روزي86 (20 أبريل 2010)

هههههههههههههه

عسوله يا دونا

ده انا سرحت معاكي وتخيلت الموقف هههههههههههههه

الحمد لله ان ربنا انقذك وخلي بالك من نفسك وحرسي اوي اوي 

ربنا يحميكي يارب


----------



## johna&jesus (20 أبريل 2010)

_*ههههههههههههههههههه*_
_*كويس يا دونا  انيك فكرتى ربنا يحيمكى*_
_*ويحافظ على بناته*_
_*ان بقى فى يوم  كانت رايح عن خالة ومكنش فى موصلة تانى غير الاتوبيس*_
_*المهم ركبت  والاتوبيس كان زحمة مووووووووووت*_
_*المهم  ركبت وكان  معاى فلوس كانت رايح اوديها لخالى *_
_*ةانا بدفع حق التذكرة للكمسرى  شافت الفلوس ست غريبة فى لبسها*_
_*فراحت جات جانبى وقال تقسم فى الفلوس دى ولا تجيبها كلها *_
_*كانت لسا صغيرة *_
_*وافتكرتها  بتهرزا قولتلها يا ستى مش هتفرق*_
_*بس انا مش هديكى حاجة ورحن ضاحكت فى وشها*_
_*المهم اتغاصت كتير اوى*_
_*وراحت مصوته بعلو  صوته مع ان شكلها منكش بيقول انها كدا*_
_*المهم  لاقيت الاتوبيس كله ورايه *_
_*وفضلت تقول فلوسى  فلوسى *_
_*هات فلوسى*_
_*قولتلها  يا ستى دى بتاعتى قالت لا *_
_*المهم قالت تعالا نروح القسم *_
_*روحت معها القسم *_
_*وشوفت ظابط من اللى هما*_
_*حاجة ايه طول بعرض بجد*_
_* المهم كانت  تعرفه *_
_*فراح قايلى ليه كدا يابنى *_
_*ورح ادنى حتى قلم على وشى*_
_*خالنى اتحولت هههههههههههه*_
_*المهم قولته  بس على فكرة ربنا مش هيسبنى *_
_*قالى غور ياض *_
_*وانا خارج لاقيت رتبه اعلى منه   وكانت خارج ببكى ايه وشى احمر وحالتى زفت *_
_*المهم راح قايلى مالك يابنى راحت حكيتله الحكايه كلها *_
_*راح قايلى طيب وريهمنى *_
_*وريتهمله *_
_*راح قايلها انتى تانى*_
_*وراح ولطشها قلم *_
_*وقالى مبسوط قولته لا *_
_*قالى طيب عاوز ايه قولته ادى للظابط نفس القلم*_
_*كانت مرعوب وانا بطلب الطلب دا*_
_*بس قالى حقك*_
_*وراح جايب كرسى لانى كانت قصير عنه*_
_*ووقفت قدامه*_
_*ولسه بديلة القلم *_
_*ايدى خبطت  فى السرير *_
_*يخسااااارة الحلم خلص ومخدش حقى *_
_*هههههههههههههههههه*_
_*الحلم دا جامد اوى  على فكرةةةةةةة*_​


----------



## روزي86 (20 أبريل 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*ههههههههههههههههههه*_
> 
> _*كويس يا دونا انيك فكرتى ربنا يحيمكى*_
> _*ويحافظ على بناته*_
> ...


 

ههههههههههههه وانا بقي عيشت الموقف

هههه انتم هتجننوني قريب المواقف دي بحس اني جواها ههههههههههه

يا احلامك يا جون بس بقي لو كان حقيقي ههههههههههههه:boxing:


----------



## جيلان (20 أبريل 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> * فى يوم الضهر كلمتنى عمتى من شغلها وقالتلى عندها ظروف ومش نافع تروح وطلبت منى اروح لبيتها استنى ولادها وهما راجعين من المدرسه *
> *المهم نزلت من بيتنا ووقفت استنى تا كسى والوقت ده بيبقى صعب شويه المهم لاقيت تاكسى وما صدقت انه وافق على المشوار وركبت وبعد خطوتين واحد شاورله معاه كرتونه كبيره فطلب منى السواق اجى جنبه ويركب التانى مع كرتونته ورا ووافقت لانه سنه كبير نوعا ما فمقلقتش*
> *المهم الشخص التانى نزل بعد شويه وانا اتكسفت ارجع ورا تانى مع انى مش بحب خالص اقعد جنب السواق*
> *المهم بعد شويه لاقيته بيفتح كلام معايا انتى مخطوبه قلتله اه *
> ...


 
*ههههههههههههه يا لهوى ربنا بجد بيبعت للواحد حكم فى اوقات صعبة يتصرف بيها*
*دمااغ يا دوون انتى*
*انا مرة كنت راكبة تاكسى وانا جاية من المدرسة كنت فى اعدادى والعربية اليوم ده مجتش الراجل اخد الشيبسى بتاعى كنت صوغيرة بقى وبعدها وقف عند قهوة ونزل يتكلم مع راجل قالى انه رايح التويلت*
*رحت انا سبتله الفلوس فى التاكسى ونزلت جرى ههههههههههههه*
*اهم حاجة انى سبتله الفلوس مش عارفة ليه يعنى هههههه*


----------



## besm alslib (20 أبريل 2010)

*انا بقى هحكي موقف لما حصل كنت متغاظه لكن كل ما ابص عالصور*

*او اوريهم لحد نبتدي نضحك *

*عيد ميلاد ابني وبنتي بنفس الشهر المهم طبعا لما قررت اعمل عيد الميلاد اخترت ايام اجازتهم*

*فبنتي اختارت اننا نعمل   übernachtung party يعني بعد ما نحتفل البنات ينامو عندنا*

*وعزمت هي صاحباتها المهم كان محرج ليا اني افضل وراهم عشان اسحبلهم صور *

*فجه ابني وقالي ماما انا ممكن اسحب الصور وطبعا ابني مش صغنن يعني وبيعرف يصور *

*بشكل معقول فقلتلو تمام وسبتو هو اللي يصور *

*وبعد ما خلص كل شي ببص عالصور ولقيت النكته بقى *

*ان في كام صورة اللي انا سحبتهم كانو معقولين *

*اما اللي صورهم ابني كانو على الشكل ده *

*




*

*



*

*يعني معظم الصور اللي صورها كان بيصور نفسو فيها ههههههههه*

*اما الصور اللي سحبها للبارتي فكانت على النحو ده *

*



*

*الصور كانت اما مغبشه بالكامل او من غير فلاش او من ضهر البنات وبس *



*طبعا انا عملت الصور بالشكل ده يعني للتمويه هههههههه *

*بس حبيت اوري نوعية الصور اللي ابني سحبها للتوضيح *


*يوميها اتغظت منو مووووت بس بعدها بقيت اضحك عليهم هههههههه*

*وخصوصا لما اشوف الصور اللي صورها لنفسو *​


----------



## sony_33 (20 أبريل 2010)

*اتصدقى انا قريت ال 120 مشاركة تقريبا ونسيت انا داخل اعمل اية
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
موضوع روعة  روعة روعة روعة بجد
اركز بقى شوية وارجع اقول الموقف

مش الموضوع عن المواقف المضحكة بردة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## الملك العقرب (21 أبريل 2010)

*انا بقي مرة كنت راكب مشروع (ميكروباص) و رايح الكلية ايام مكنت في الكلية و طلعيبن علي كبري عندنا و انا كنت نايم شوية كدا لان المشوار طويل جدا و مرة وحدة صحين علي صوت ضربة قوية جدا و انا وشي لذق في الكرسي الي قدامي طبعا بض النظر عن الخضية صحيت لاقت عربيتنا دخلة عاشق و معشوق في عربية جيب شروكي طلعت بقي بتاعة قائد معسكر امن مركزي المهم جيين ننزل من العربة لقينا خبطة اكبر من الاولانية و نفس الضربة الي فاتت فكرين اتاري ايه بقي انو مني باص دخل بقوة في ضهر عربيتنا طبعا الي ي اخر كرسي ورا دول بقوا روزبيف بس نشكر ربنا مفيش اصبات جمدة كلها طفيفة بس عزم الصدمة بس الي الغريب بقي في الموضوع ان فجئة المكان الي حصل في الحادثة كل ما تعدي سيارة شرطة او دورية تقف تجامل القائد الي السواق بتعنا خبط عربيته و المكان اتحول لكمين او سكنة عسكرية و عربات ام مركزي جات و بقت هيصة و اساسا كنا في رمضان سعتها و انتو عرفين الناس يتبقي حلوة في الوقت ده هههههههههههههههه و كان يوم اسود اساسا و قلت مش هروح الكلية الاسبوع ده كله بسبب الموضوع و احنا رععين بقي انا مشيت قدام شوية عشان اخد مشروع تاني يرجعني عشان اعصابي الي باظة ديه فالراجل الي ركبين معاه بيحكيلي قلي شايف الحادثة ديه قلتلها اصده علي الحادث بتعنا قلي يا عم ده الراجل مكنش معاه فرامل راح دخل في مقطورة او سيارة نقل ترلة يعني قلتله يا راجل قلي اه يا عم ده في 8 ماتو ة السواق كان هيروح فيها و قلتله لا يا راجل كل ده حصل ده الموضوع كبير اوي راحو الناس قلولو انتا شكلك عارف بقي الي حصل اعد يحكي شوية حجات كتير كدا سبته يخلص و قلتله اتصدق يا برنس انا كنت من ركاب العربية ديه ولا لاحاجة من الي حكيت عليها حصل اصلا و انتو عرفين بقي بقت الموقف كان شكله شبه الطمطماية هههههههههههه مرسي يا روزي بجد موضوع مية مية و لو افتكرت حاجة تنية هبقي اقولك*​


----------



## جيلان (21 أبريل 2010)

الملك العقرب قال:


> *انا بقي مرة كنت راكب مشروع (ميكروباص) و رايح الكلية ايام مكنت في الكلية و طلعيبن علي كبري عندنا و انا كنت نايم شوية كدا لان المشوار طويل جدا و مرة وحدة صحين علي صوت ضربة قوية جدا و انا وشي لذق في الكرسي الي قدامي طبعا بض النظر عن الخضية صحيت لاقت عربيتنا دخلة عاشق و معشوق في عربية جيب شروكي طلعت بقي بتاعة قائد معسكر امن مركزي المهم جيين ننزل من العربة لقينا خبطة اكبر من الاولانية و نفس الضربة الي فاتت فكرين اتاري ايه بقي انو مني باص دخل بقوة في ضهر عربيتنا طبعا الي ي اخر كرسي ورا دول بقوا روزبيف بس نشكر ربنا مفيش اصبات جمدة كلها طفيفة بس عزم الصدمة بس الي الغريب بقي في الموضوع ان فجئة المكان الي حصل في الحادثة كل ما تعدي سيارة شرطة او دورية تقف تجامل القائد الي السواق بتعنا خبط عربيته و المكان اتحول لكمين او سكنة عسكرية و عربات ام مركزي جات و بقت هيصة و اساسا كنا في رمضان سعتها و انتو عرفين الناس يتبقي حلوة في الوقت ده هههههههههههههههه و كان يوم اسود اساسا و قلت مش هروح الكلية الاسبوع ده كله بسبب الموضوع و احنا رععين بقي انا مشيت قدام شوية عشان اخد مشروع تاني يرجعني عشان اعصابي الي باظة ديه فالراجل الي ركبين معاه بيحكيلي قلي شايف الحادثة ديه قلتلها اصده علي الحادث بتعنا قلي يا عم ده الراجل مكنش معاه فرامل راح دخل في مقطورة او سيارة نقل ترلة يعني قلتله يا راجل قلي اه يا عم ده في 8 ماتو ة السواق كان هيروح فيها و قلتله لا يا راجل كل ده حصل ده الموضوع كبير اوي راحو الناس قلولو انتا شكلك عارف بقي الي حصل اعد يحكي شوية حجات كتير كدا سبته يخلص و قلتله اتصدق يا برنس انا كنت من ركاب العربية ديه ولا لاحاجة من الي حكيت عليها حصل اصلا و انتو عرفين بقي بقت الموقف كان شكله شبه الطمطماية هههههههههههه مرسي يا روزي بجد موضوع مية مية و لو افتكرت حاجة تنية هبقي اقولك*​


 
*ههههههههههههههه ايون ماهما المصرييين يحبوا يطلعوا مواهبهم فى التأليف فى المواقف الى زى دى وتلاقى واحد يا دوب سمع عن موقف او حادثة معينة يحكيلك عنها قصايد*
*وبعدين ايه النحس ده من الدهر والامام مرة واحدة اتعملت سندوتش يا ماى برازر هههههه*


----------



## روزي86 (21 أبريل 2010)

الملك العقرب قال:


> *انا بقي مرة كنت راكب مشروع (ميكروباص) و رايح الكلية ايام مكنت في الكلية و طلعيبن علي كبري عندنا و انا كنت نايم شوية كدا لان المشوار طويل جدا و مرة وحدة صحين علي صوت ضربة قوية جدا و انا وشي لذق في الكرسي الي قدامي طبعا بض النظر عن الخضية صحيت لاقت عربيتنا دخلة عاشق و معشوق في عربية جيب شروكي طلعت بقي بتاعة قائد معسكر امن مركزي المهم جيين ننزل من العربة لقينا خبطة اكبر من الاولانية و نفس الضربة الي فاتت فكرين اتاري ايه بقي انو مني باص دخل بقوة في ضهر عربيتنا طبعا الي ي اخر كرسي ورا دول بقوا روزبيف بس نشكر ربنا مفيش اصبات جمدة كلها طفيفة بس عزم الصدمة بس الي الغريب بقي في الموضوع ان فجئة المكان الي حصل في الحادثة كل ما تعدي سيارة شرطة او دورية تقف تجامل القائد الي السواق بتعنا خبط عربيته و المكان اتحول لكمين او سكنة عسكرية و عربات ام مركزي جات و بقت هيصة و اساسا كنا في رمضان سعتها و انتو عرفين الناس يتبقي حلوة في الوقت ده هههههههههههههههه و كان يوم اسود اساسا و قلت مش هروح الكلية الاسبوع ده كله بسبب الموضوع و احنا رععين بقي انا مشيت قدام شوية عشان اخد مشروع تاني يرجعني عشان اعصابي الي باظة ديه فالراجل الي ركبين معاه بيحكيلي قلي شايف الحادثة ديه قلتلها اصده علي الحادث بتعنا قلي يا عم ده الراجل مكنش معاه فرامل راح دخل في مقطورة او سيارة نقل ترلة يعني قلتله يا راجل قلي اه يا عم ده في 8 ماتو ة السواق كان هيروح فيها و قلتله لا يا راجل كل ده حصل ده الموضوع كبير اوي راحو الناس قلولو انتا شكلك عارف بقي الي حصل اعد يحكي شوية حجات كتير كدا سبته يخلص و قلتله اتصدق يا برنس انا كنت من ركاب العربية ديه ولا لاحاجة من الي حكيت عليها حصل اصلا و انتو عرفين بقي بقت الموقف كان شكله شبه الطمطماية هههههههههههه مرسي يا روزي بجد موضوع مية مية و لو افتكرت حاجة تنية هبقي اقولك*​


 

ههههههههههههه اوك منتظرة منك مواقف تاني

افتكر يلا ههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (21 أبريل 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *اتصدقى انا قريت ال 120 مشاركة تقريبا ونسيت انا داخل اعمل اية*​
> 
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *موضوع روعة روعة روعة روعة بجد*
> ...


 

اه عن المواقف المضحكه او  اي موقف حصلك ممكن تحكيه برده

المهم تنور الموضوع

وميرسي جدا علي كلامك الرقيق


----------



## إشراق (21 أبريل 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههه:t33:*
*موضوع روعه تشكري عليه ضحكت وانا اقرى ردود الأعضاء تحف *
*الموقف اللي حصل لي لما كنا مروحات من الجامعه انا واعز صديقاتي وزحمة الباصات *
*اتفقنا اذا طلعت قبلها احجز لها مكان وهي كمان إذا طلعت قبلي تحجز لي مكان جنبها*
* فطلعت صديقتي وبقيت منتظره برى وفرحانه انها حجزت لي مكان بس الطلاب هجموا على الباص ومافيش مجال اطلع اتحرك الباص وراح واناأشوف فحسيت العرق ينزل مني والإحراج:new2::thnk0001: وصديقتي تشوفني وتموت ضحك عليا*:smil15:​


----------



## روزي86 (21 أبريل 2010)

إشراق قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه:t33:*
> 
> *موضوع روعه تشكري عليه ضحكت وانا اقرى ردود الأعضاء تحف *
> *الموقف اللي حصل لي لما كنا مروحات من الجامعه انا واعز صديقاتي وزحمة الباصات *
> ...


 

هههههههههههههه تعيشي وتاخدي غيرها ههههههههههههه

موقف جميل ونورتي الموضوع والمنتدي كله


----------



## sony_33 (21 أبريل 2010)

*ححكلكم بقى على موقف مضحححححححححك
 رحت اخطب
 العروسة جابت 3 كاسات حاجة صاقعة انا ووالدتى واختى والجو كان حر قوى
 المهم ابو العروسة عزم علينا نشرب الحاجة الصاقعة
شربنا اكتشفنا انها اييييييييييييييييييييية مية صاقعة
المهم شربنا قلنا يمكن علشان الحر
تانى ابوها يعزم اشربو الحاجة الصاقعة
وبعدييييييييييييييين
بصيت لامى واختى ومش فاهمين حاجة قلنا نشرب منكسفهوش
ههههههههههههههههههه
فين وفيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين
دخلت العروسة قالت انا اسفة يا جماعة انا اتلخبط مابين المية والسفن اب*​


----------



## MATTEW (22 أبريل 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *ححكلكم بقى على موقف مضحححححححححك
> رحت اخطب
> العروسة جابت 3 كاسات حاجة صاقعة انا ووالدتى واختى والجو كان حر قوى
> المهم ابو العروسة عزم علينا نشرب الحاجة الصاقعة
> ...


*
هههههههههههههههههههههههه عسل 

هتلاقي ابو العروسه احمر و اخضر ههههههههههه*


----------



## johna&jesus (22 أبريل 2010)

_*هههههههههههههه*_
_*طيب انت كملت فى المشوار دا ولا خلعت يا معلم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*_​


----------



## جيلان (22 أبريل 2010)

*شكله كدى كان طمعان فى السيفين اب ههههههههههه*
*بايتة انا فى الموضوع *
*احلى فكرة يا روزى بجد عاجبنى اوى*


----------



## Twin (22 أبريل 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *وبعد ما وصلت ونزلت وبحاسبه وبيقولى ما تخلى رميت الفلوس فى وشه وطلعت اجرررررررررى ههههههههه*
> *انا بجد ليا نوادر مع سواقيين التاكسيات هبقى افتكرلكوا تانى واجى احكى *


 *ههههههههه*
:crazy_pil* :crazy_pil :crazy_pil*​


----------



## روزي86 (22 أبريل 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *ححكلكم بقى على موقف مضحححححححححك*
> 
> *رحت اخطب*
> *العروسة جابت 3 كاسات حاجة صاقعة انا ووالدتى واختى والجو كان حر قوى*
> ...


 

ههههههههههههه موقف تحفه فعلا ههههههههههه

يلا منتظرة مواقف تاني هههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (22 أبريل 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *شكله كدى كان طمعان فى السيفين اب ههههههههههه*
> *بايتة انا فى الموضوع *
> *احلى فكرة يا روزى بجد عاجبنى اوى*


 

ميرسي ليكي يا حبيبتي

الموضوع منور بكل رد من اعضاءنا الجمال


----------



## Twin (22 أبريل 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *مش الموضوع عن المواقف المضحكة بردة*
> 
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​



:download:
*Nooooooooooooooooooo*
*:11azy: :11azy: :11azy:*
​


----------



## ميرنا (22 أبريل 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *ححكلكم بقى على موقف مضحححححححححك*
> 
> *رحت اخطب*
> *العروسة جابت 3 كاسات حاجة صاقعة انا ووالدتى واختى والجو كان حر قوى*
> ...


 طاب احمد ربنا انها اتلخبطت بس انا اول واحد جالى قلبت الصنية عليه انا بنسبالى اول مرة كان موقف محرج جداا ومكسوفة جداا بابا قاعد يقوله اتفضل هو لا شربنا خلاص وعامل فيها ابن ناس روحت شربتها للبسه فاضين احنا نعزم وانا اصلا مش على بعضى


----------



## ميرنا (22 أبريل 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *ههههههههههههه يا لهوى ربنا بجد بيبعت للواحد حكم فى اوقات صعبة يتصرف بيها*
> *دمااغ يا دوون انتى*
> *انا مرة كنت راكبة تاكسى وانا جاية من المدرسة كنت فى اعدادى والعربية اليوم ده مجتش الراجل اخد الشيبسى بتاعى كنت صوغيرة بقى وبعدها وقف عند قهوة ونزل يتكلم مع راجل قالى انه رايح التويلت*
> *رحت انا سبتله الفلوس فى التاكسى ونزلت جرى ههههههههههههه*
> *اهم حاجة انى سبتله الفلوس مش عارفة ليه يعنى هههههه*


زى واحدة صحبتى كنا برضو فى اعدادى لقت خمسين جنيه مسكتها وحطيتها جنب الحيطة


----------



## Twin (22 أبريل 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> ​*فين وفيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين*
> 
> *دخلت العروسة قالت انا اسفة يا جماعة انا اتلخبط مابين المية والسفن اب*​


 

* هههههههههههههه*
*عروسه تحفه *
:t30:* :t30: :t30:*
*
*​*
*


----------



## روزي86 (22 أبريل 2010)

apsoti قال:


> زى واحدة صحبتى كنا برضو فى اعدادى لقت خمسين جنيه مسكتها وحطيتها جنب الحيطة


 

هههههههههههههه طيب ليه كده ههههههههههه


----------



## Twin (22 أبريل 2010)

apsoti قال:


> طاب احمد ربنا انها اتلخبطت بس انا اول واحد جالى قلبت الصنية عليه انا بنسبالى اول مرة كان موقف محرج جداا ومكسوفة جداا بابا قاعد يقوله اتفضل هو لا شربنا خلاص وعامل فيها ابن ناس روحت شربتها للبسه فاضين احنا نعزم وانا اصلا مش على بعضى


 
:018a1d~146:​ 
:t11:​


----------



## روزي86 (22 أبريل 2010)

Twin قال:


> :download:
> *Nooooooooooooooooooo*
> *:11azy: :11azy: :11azy:*
> 
> [/CENTER]


 

ههههههههههه لا بقي 

yessssssssssssssss

هههههههههههه


----------



## ميرنا (22 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه طيب ليه كده ههههههههههه


عبط بعيد عنك


----------



## ميرنا (22 أبريل 2010)

Twin قال:


> :018a1d~146:​


 
:t9::t9::t9:​


----------



## Twin (22 أبريل 2010)

apsoti قال:


> زى واحدة صحبتى كنا برضو فى اعدادى لقت خمسين جنيه مسكتها وحطيتها جنب الحيطة


 
:36_1_21:​


----------



## روزي86 (22 أبريل 2010)

twin قال:


> :36_1_21:​


 

طيب مفيش عندك موقف عشان نضحك بدل ما انت بتضحك من بدري كده هههههههه

يعني نبدل معاك عايزين نسمعك


----------



## Twin (22 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> طيب مفيش عندك موقف عشان نضحك بدل ما انت بتضحك من بدري كده هههههههه
> 
> يعني نبدل معاك عايزين نسمعك


 
*NOOOO *


 :s::s::s::s:​


----------



## روزي86 (22 أبريل 2010)

Twin قال:


> *NOOOO *​
> 
> 
> 
> :s::s::s::s:​


 

ههههههههه بقي كده


:smil8::smil8:


----------



## Twin (22 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه بقي كده
> :smil8::smil8:


 
*Yas*
* :t30: :hlp: :t30:*​


----------



## روزي86 (22 أبريل 2010)

Twin قال:


> *Yas*
> 
> 
> *:t30: :hlp: :t30:*​


 

:t9::t9:


----------



## ميرنا (22 أبريل 2010)

twin قال:


> :018a1d~146:​


 بلاش لحسن ربنا يكرمك بواحدة تعمل معاك كداا


----------



## روزي86 (22 أبريل 2010)

apsoti قال:


> بلاش لحسن ربنا يكرمك بواحدة تعمل معاك كداا


 

ههههههههههههه صح يا ميرنا


----------



## جيلان (22 أبريل 2010)

apsoti قال:


> زى واحدة صحبتى كنا برضو فى اعدادى لقت خمسين جنيه مسكتها وحطيتها جنب الحيطة


 

*يا لهوى عالغيظ زى ابن خاالى لقى اينسيال دهب اداه لاشرجى المرور *
*عالم تلفانة يا بنتى حد لاقى*


----------



## روزي86 (22 أبريل 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *ابن خاالى لقى اينسيال دهب اداه لاشرجى المرور ههههههههه*
> *عالم تلفانة يا بنتى حد لاقى*


 

هههههههههههههه اهو سابه عشان مش بتاعه هههههههه


----------



## ميرنا (22 أبريل 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *ابن خاالى لقى اينسيال دهب اداه لاشرجى المرور ههههههههه*
> *عالم تلفانة يا بنتى حد لاقى*


 
مرة زمان خالص لقيت انسيال دهب وقع فى الارض بس اديته لبابا :hlp:
دايما الاقى فلوس فى الارض لحد دلوقتى بس طبعا مش بجيبها 
لما عملت عمليت اليزك بعد مطلعت المسافة صغيرة من مكان العملية لبيتنا مشيت ببص لقيت فلوس بقول لبابا قالى لا تمام العملية نجحت يلهوى كان يوم
حتى كان فى واحد متقدملى جاب سيرتى مع واحد صحبه لقى فلوس فى الارض وجه قالى قلتله بنص


----------



## bonguy (22 أبريل 2010)

*اولاً الموضوع جميل اوي....هوه انا بصراحة فيه سبعتلاف موقف محرج حصلي في حياتي اخترتلكم منه موقف خفيف كده حصلي من فترة كبيرة طقت في دماغي مرة اني اروح اسوان اشتغل هناك فالمهم خدت اول قطر وركبت وبتاع وبعدين اكتشف وانا في القطر ان معيش في جيبي غير 5 جنيه فسلمت امري لله وبعدين بليل كده وانا في القطر طلبت معايا كوباية شاي قعدت ادور علي حد من اللي بيلف وكوباية الشاي بنص جنيه ده ملقيتش فالمهم عرفت ان فيه بوفيه في القطر قولت اروح اشرب شاي هناك واكيد يعني كوباية الشاي دي يوم ما يضربها الدم مش هتعمل 5 جنيه فروحت قعدت طلبت الشاي وبتاع راح الراجل اللي واقف علي البوفيه قعد يقوللي اتفضل اقعد يا باشا وبتاع المهم قعدت جه قاللي عايز سندوتشات مع الشاي انا اتحرجت قولتله وماله هات قام قدملي شاي بقي من الفتلة ده وسندوتشات في كيس فاخر كده , فظبطت الاداء وبعدين بقوله الحساب كام ياريس قاللي 6 ونص انا بصراحة اتخضيت قولتله دي الساعة ستة ونص (اصلها كانت الفجر) قاللي لا الحساب , طبعاً ملقتش قدامي غير استغلال الجدعنة المصرية فحبيت اخده علي جنب واشرحله الموقف..............المهم عينكم متشوفش الا النور الراجل وشه قلب الوان الطيف وضرب وشتيمة وتهزيء واهانة , ومن يومها اتعلمت اسأل الاول علي تمن الحاجة قبل ما اكلها او اشربها*


----------



## روزي86 (22 أبريل 2010)

bonguy قال:


> *اولاً الموضوع جميل اوي....هوه انا بصراحة فيه سبعتلاف موقف محرج حصلي في حياتي اخترتلكم منه موقف خفيف كده حصلي من فترة كبيرة طقت في دماغي مرة اني اروح اسوان اشتغل هناك فالمهم خدت اول قطر وركبت وبتاع وبعدين اكتشف وانا في القطر ان معيش في جيبي غير 5 جنيه فسلمت امري لله وبعدين بليل كده وانا في القطر طلبت معايا كوباية شاي قعدت ادور علي حد من اللي بيلف وكوباية الشاي بنص جنيه ده ملقيتش فالمهم عرفت ان فيه بوفيه في القطر قولت اروح اشرب شاي هناك واكيد يعني كوباية الشاي دي يوم ما يضربها الدم مش هتعمل 5 جنيه فروحت قعدت طلبت الشاي وبتاع راح الراجل اللي واقف علي البوفيه قعد يقوللي اتفضل اقعد يا باشا وبتاع المهم قعدت جه قاللي عايز سندوتشات مع الشاي انا اتحرجت قولتله وماله هات قام قدملي شاي بقي من الفتلة ده وسندوتشات في كيس فاخر كده , فظبطت الاداء وبعدين بقوله الحساب كام ياريس قاللي 6 ونص انا بصراحة اتخضيت قولتله دي الساعة ستة ونص (اصلها كانت الفجر) قاللي لا الحساب , طبعاً ملقتش قدامي غير استغلال الجدعنة المصرية فحبيت اخده علي جنب واشرحله الموقف..............المهم عينكم متشوفش الا النور الراجل وشه قلب الوان الطيف وضرب وشتيمة وتهزيء واهانة , ومن يومها اتعلمت اسأل الاول علي تمن الحاجة قبل ما اكلها او اشربها*


 

هههههههههههه ميرسي ليك علي مرورك وعلي الموقف

الحمد لله انك بخير هههههههههه


----------



## جيلان (22 أبريل 2010)

Apsoti قال:


> مرة زمان خالص لقيت انسيال دهب وقع فى الارض بس اديته لبابا :hlp:
> دايما الاقى فلوس فى الارض لحد دلوقتى بس طبعا مش بجيبها
> لما عملت عمليت اليزك بعد مطلعت المسافة صغيرة من مكان العملية لبيتنا مشيت ببص لقيت فلوس بقول لبابا قالى لا تمام العملية نجحت يلهوى كان يوم
> حتى كان فى واحد متقدملى جاب سيرتى مع واحد صحبه لقى فلوس فى الارض وجه قالى قلتله بنص


 

*بس كدى  ... هقضيها نم عليكى طول اليوم 30:*


----------



## ميرنا (22 أبريل 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *بس كدى ... هقضيها نم عليكى طول اليوم 30:*


 
لا دى صدفة بس انا تنكة الاقى فلوس فى الارض ولا اعبرها


----------



## mazalloum12 (22 أبريل 2010)

طبعا حبيت اشارك بالموضوع ولو كان متخرا 
طبعا يا جماعة مرة كنت جالس مع اقاربي و رن الهاتف وقمت انا لكي ارد على الهاتف مسكت السماعة و اذا بشخص يقول لي ابو انس مش موجود (ابو انس والدي)  وطبعا انا وقعت من الضحك و هذا كان من المواقف الجميلة اللي صارت معي


----------



## روزي86 (22 أبريل 2010)

mazalloum12 قال:


> طبعا حبيت اشارك بالموضوع ولو كان متخرا
> طبعا يا جماعة مرة كنت جالس مع اقاربي و رن الهاتف وقمت انا لكي ارد على الهاتف مسكت السماعة و اذا بشخص يقول لي ابو انس مش موجود (ابو انس والدي) وطبعا انا وقعت من الضحك و هذا كان من المواقف الجميلة اللي صارت معي


 

هههههههههههه نورت الموضوع كله

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## sony_33 (22 أبريل 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*هههههههههههههه*_
> _*طيب انت كملت فى المشوار دا ولا خلعت يا معلم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*_​



اتصدق انا خلعت ساعتها بس بفكر ارجع تانى علشان السفن اب
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## sony_33 (22 أبريل 2010)

Apsoti قال:


> طاب احمد ربنا انها اتلخبطت بس انا اول واحد جالى قلبت الصنية عليه انا بنسبالى اول مرة كان موقف محرج جداا ومكسوفة جداا بابا قاعد يقوله اتفضل هو لا شربنا خلاص وعامل فيها ابن ناس روحت شربتها للبسه فاضين احنا نعزم وانا اصلا مش على بعضى



بخيلة من يومك30:30:​


----------



## روزي86 (22 أبريل 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> اتصدق انا خلعت ساعتها بس بفكر ارجع تانى علشان السفن اب
> 
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


 

هههههههههههههه لا معاك حق


----------



## Coptic Man (23 أبريل 2010)

بصراحة موضوع يستحق التثبيت 

يثبت​


----------



## روزي86 (23 أبريل 2010)

coptic man قال:


> بصراحة موضوع يستحق التثبيت ​
> 
> يثبت​


 

ميرسي اوي علي التثبيت

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## ميرنا (23 أبريل 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> بخيلة من يومك30:30:​


شرير انتا


----------



## zakareya (23 أبريل 2010)

في اليمنيه لطيران كن اشوف مضيف كنت افكره كبتن ولما رجعت من القاهره الي اليمن كان هذا المضيف علي الطائره و كنت اسال نفسي ايش التواضع الي في هذا الكبتن بيقوم يساعد طاقم الضيافه من شده التواضع و لما وصل لعندي قرات الوضيفه في الكرنيه بتاعه


----------



## روزي86 (24 أبريل 2010)

ميرسي لمرورك الجميل

نورت


----------



## روزي86 (24 أبريل 2010)

انهارده بقي حصل معايا حتة موقف

بجد كنت مخنوقه جدا ومضايقه بس فضلت اضحك بجنان

هههههههههههههه

الموقف هو ان زميلي اللي معايا في الشغل نازل يجيب حاجه من الشارع

انا كنت بكلم عميل في الفون راح نزل ومفيش ثواني وسمعت حاجه اترزعت بصوت عالي اوي هههههههههههههههه انا عرفت علي طول انه وقع

مقدرتش امسك نفسي كملت المكالمه بالعافيه وقفلت وببص لقيته راجع وماسك ايده وعمال يقول اي اي اي

موت من الضحك شاف كده وبدل ماهو عمال يتوجع من الواقعه فضل يضحك ويقولي بس يا رخمه ويضحك هههههههههههه

وانا بجد موت من الضحك مش قادره الصوت كان عالي وبيحكيلي ان البواب رامي صابون عشان يمسح وهو خد السلالم زحففففففففففففف هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## *koki* (24 أبريل 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا مرة كنت بتغدى انا و اصحابى برا و بعدين
المعلقة فى الطبق ف واحنا بنهزر امت دوست على طرف المعلقة فنطرت فى وش اللى جنبى
و على هدومها
ملحوظة:كانت هدوم العيد
ملحوظة اخرى:الاكل كان فية كاتشب و زيت و حاجات تانية بتبقع
و كلنا عمالين نضحك و هى متغاظة و كنا هنتخانق و كنا هنلم الناس علينا
بس انا قولتلها ان ممكن الصحافة تتلم وتصورك و الكاتشب على هدومك و هى صدقت راحت اعدت
و بعد ما مشيت  كملنا ضحك


----------



## Mason (24 أبريل 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مواقف تحفة فعلا 
شكرا روزى على الموضوع الرائع دا بجد


----------



## Twin (24 أبريل 2010)

*واخيراً غيرت اللاب توب ال اتحرق بواحد جديد  ودفعت دم قلبي ههههههه*

*روزي هتتعبي من الضحك والله من البهدله ال انا فيها ههههههه *
*عندي مواقف وطرائف في بلاد العجائب ال انا عايش فيها *
*ونلتقي عن قريب .............. مع اقرب مشروع بيروح من سوهاج لسكندريه ههههههه وعلي جنب يا أستي ههههه*​


----------



## جيلان (24 أبريل 2010)

twin قال:


> *واخيراً غيرت اللاب توب ال اتحرق بواحد جديد ودفعت دم قلبي ههههههه*​
> 
> *روزي هتتعبي من الضحك والله من البهدله ال انا فيها ههههههه *
> *عندي مواقف وطرائف في بلاد العجائب ال انا عايش فيها *
> ...


 
*اسمها اوسطى هتفضحنا ههههههههه*
*لو حد قلهاله كدى بالتاء ممكن يعيط اصلا *


----------



## ميرنا (24 أبريل 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *اسمها اوسطى هتفضحنا ههههههههه*
> *لو حد قلهاله كدى بالتاء ممكن يعيط اصلا *


 
قلناش حاجة احنا
 اهوه من بلدك باين
 قال ايه يا اختى اللى بيتعمل فى الخلق هيتعمل فيكو 
معلش يجماعة معلش حصل خير متضربهمش زى اخواتنا برضو


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (24 أبريل 2010)

*انا نويت والنية لله احكلكم حتة موقف انما اية كنيستنا كلها بتضحك عليه لحد دولوقتى وطبعا حصل مع العبدلله
ركزوا كويس هههههههههه

كان بنعمل مسرحية تبع المهرجان وكنا بنعرض فى كنيسة كنت انا بمثل فيها
المهم خلصت دورى وخرجت فى المفروض اسمها الكواليس ( بس مكنتش كدة اصلا)
المسرح كان مبنى عبارة عن خشب مرصوص ومتغطى بموكيت وكدة المفروض انه مفروض لحد اخر الحيطة
بس كانت ضيقة جداا من ورا وهى حتة صغنونة كدة بس بقا وانا فى الكواليس خلصوا مشهد تانى وناس كتير خارجة واية بقا عاملين يقولولى ارجعى لورا وانا ارجع ارجعى لورا اجعى لورا وانا اية بسمع الكلام زى الفل
واتارى المصيبة ان المسرح مش كامل خشب ومن ورا فااااااااااضى رحت وانا برجع ديييييب وقعت من على المسرح من ورا ههههههههههههههههههههههه صوت دربكة وخبطة جامدة جداا وبما ان المسرح والمكان صغيرين
فعملت صوت وانا بقع والكل لاحظ راح اية بقا بتاع الموسيقى علها  على الاخر والاضاءة نزلت اسود هههههههههههههه وانا واقعة ورا المسرح واقعة زى الفل  واللى نيل الدنيا اكتر وانا جاية اقع بمسك فى بلوزة صاحبتى رحت قطعهالها برغم انى كانت طالعة بيها المشبهد الجاى ههههههههههه وانى انط اطلع على المسرح تانى ابدا تقريبا زهق منى مش عارفة ولا اية ههههههههههههههه برغم انى مش تخينة اصلا سهل انط جدااا بس كان عالى قوى والمفروض دورى جاى كل الخدام جم قعدوا يشدوا ويرفعوا تقولوا بكبوظة طالعة هههههههههههههههه بس كان حتة الموقف ومن ساعتها حرمت امثل تانى هههههههههههه
كنيستى لحد دلوقتى كلها بتحكى وتتحاكى عليه ههههههههههه

اى خدمة كفاية عليكم دة وبلاش فضايح بقا :d
​*


----------



## besm alslib (24 أبريل 2010)

*الموقف ده لسا حاصل حالا معايا ههههههههه*

*بكلم بنتي بقولها طيب انتو ما رضيتو تتحممو لو بابا سال ليش شو هقولو انا *

*فردت عليا بشكل تلقائي وسريع*

*قوليلو ان احنا مش عايزين نصرف ميا كتير *
​


----------



## Alexander.t (24 أبريل 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *انا نويت والنية لله احكلكم حتة موقف انما اية كنيستنا كلها بتضحك عليه لحد دولوقتى وطبعا حصل مع العبدلله
> ركزوا كويس هههههههههه
> 
> كان بنعمل مسرحية تبع المهرجان وكنا بنعرض فى كنيسة كنت انا بمثل فيها
> ...




:new6::new6:


----------



## جيلان (24 أبريل 2010)

Apsoti قال:


> قلناش حاجة احنا
> اهوه من بلدك باين
> قال ايه يا اختى اللى بيتعمل فى الخلق هيتعمل فيكو
> معلش يجماعة معلش حصل خير متضربهمش زى اخواتنا برضو


 
*هو اسكندرانى ؟ والنبى لو اعرف ما كنت قولت حاجة اصل احنا بنحب ندارى على بعض هههههههههه*
*بص استاذ توين لو انت اسكندرانى يبقى تقولها زى منت عايز اما لو من محافظات الفرنجة فتتلزم بالقوانين تبقى كفاءة تغلط هعصرك انزل منك مشرفين صوغيريين :11azy:*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (24 أبريل 2010)

*اضحك اضحك ياعم كيوبد
ما انا اقع وانت تضحك
ههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## جيلان (24 أبريل 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *انا نويت والنية لله احكلكم حتة موقف انما اية كنيستنا كلها بتضحك عليه لحد دولوقتى وطبعا حصل مع العبدلله​*
> 
> *ركزوا كويس هههههههههه*​
> *كان بنعمل مسرحية تبع المهرجان وكنا بنعرض فى كنيسة كنت انا بمثل فيها*
> ...


 
*ههههههههههههه تعيشى وتاخدى غيرها*





besm alslib قال:


> *الموقف ده لسا حاصل حالا معايا ههههههههه*​
> 
> 
> *بكلم بنتي بقولها طيب انتو ما رضيتو تتحممو لو بابا سال ليش شو هقولو انا *​
> ...


 
*هههههههههههه دايما العالم دى عندها اعذار منا فى الكورس النهاردة بردوا معملتش الهاوسافجابا كله فهى عشن بتحبنى سلمت للامر الواقع وقالت نحل لحد الحاجات الى وصلتلها .. قولتلها انا بس مش عايزة اضيع الكلاس فى الهوم وورك عشن تاخدى فرصتك فى الشرح:smile01*
*قالتلى : اااه كلك وااجب .. مش نافعة 30: *


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (24 أبريل 2010)

*كمان انتى ياجيلان
هو كله بيضحك
مافيش حد يصبرنى وااااااء
هههههههههههه​*


----------



## besm alslib (24 أبريل 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *هههههههههههه دايما العالم دى عندها اعذار منا فى الكورس النهاردة بردوا معملتش الهاوسافجابا كله فهى عشن بتحبنى سلمت للامر الواقع وقالت نحل لحد الحاجات الى وصلتلها .. قولتلها انا بس مش عايزة اضيع الكلاس فى الهوم وورك عشن تاخدى فرصتك فى الشرح:smile01*
> *قالتلى : اااه كلك وااجب .. مش نافعة 30: *



*ههههههههههههههههههه  ده مش بس بنتي بقى اللي بتخترع حجج *


*بالمناسبه انتي سبق وسالتيني انا بالمانيا ولسا الاحظ انك اما بتعرفي الماني كويس او انك عايشه كمان بالمانيا فقررت اغلس واسالك ههههههههه* ​


----------



## جيلان (24 أبريل 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه ده مش بس بنتي بقى اللي بتخترع حجج *​
> 
> *بالمناسبه انتي سبق وسالتيني انا بالمانيا ولسا الاحظ انك اما بتعرفي الماني كويس او انك عايشه كمان بالمانيا فقررت اغلس واسالك ههههههههه*​


 

*ههههههههههه لا انا عايشة فى مصر يا دوب بتعلم المانى *


----------



## besm alslib (24 أبريل 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *ههههههههههه لا انا عايشة فى مصر يا دوب بتعلم المانى *


 
*ربنا يوفقك يا رب يا قمر  وتبقى تتكلمي احسن مننا*​


----------



## روزي86 (24 أبريل 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *انا نويت والنية لله احكلكم حتة موقف انما اية كنيستنا كلها بتضحك عليه لحد دولوقتى وطبعا حصل مع العبدلله​*
> *ركزوا كويس هههههههههه*​
> *كان بنعمل مسرحية تبع المهرجان وكنا بنعرض فى كنيسة كنت انا بمثل فيها*
> *المهم خلصت دورى وخرجت فى المفروض اسمها الكواليس ( بس مكنتش كدة اصلا)*
> ...


 

ههههههههههههه معلش يا نونتي ههههههههههه

موقف تحفه بجد ههههههههه


----------



## جيلان (24 أبريل 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *ربنا يوفقك يا رب يا قمر وتبقى تتكلمي احسن مننا*​


 

*ربنا يخليكى يا عسل :t4:*


----------



## abokaf2020 (25 أبريل 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *انا نويت والنية لله احكلكم حتة موقف انما اية كنيستنا كلها بتضحك عليه لحد دولوقتى وطبعا حصل مع العبدلله
> ركزوا كويس هههههههههه
> 
> كان بنعمل مسرحية تبع المهرجان وكنا بنعرض فى كنيسة كنت انا بمثل فيها
> ...




لا الموقف ده لازم يتشاف احنا وقعنا من الضحك انا كنت في الكوليس بلقن وماسكه اكسسوار وقعت الورق من ايدي وفضلت اضحك والدنيا اتعكت خالص


----------



## Twin (25 أبريل 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *اسمها اوسطى هتفضحنا ههههههههه*
> *لو حد قلهاله كدى بالتاء ممكن يعيط اصلا *


*:11azy: :crazy_pil:11azy:*

*غلطه مطبعيه ..... لظروف النظاره*
*وأفتكري أنا خريج لغه  *​


----------



## Twin (25 أبريل 2010)

Apsoti قال:


> قلناش حاجة احنا
> اهوه من بلدك باين
> قال ايه يا اختى اللى بيتعمل فى الخلق هيتعمل فيكو
> معلش يجماعة معلش حصل خير متضربهمش زى اخواتنا برضو


:ab7: :ab7: :ab7:​ 
:36_1_4:

*متجيش غير منك أنت *​


----------



## Twin (25 أبريل 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *هو اسكندرانى ؟ والنبى لو اعرف ما كنت قولت حاجة اصل احنا بنحب ندارى على بعض هههههههههه*



*:ab5: :ab5: :ab5:*
*أنا مش أسكندراني*​ 


جيلان قال:


> *بص استاذ توين لو انت اسكندرانى يبقى تقولها زى منت عايز *
> 
> *ا**ما لو من محافظات الفرنجة فتتلزم بالقوانين تبقى كفاءة تغلط هعصرك انزل منك مشرفين صوغيريين :11azy:*


:15_3_35[1]: :15_3_35[1]: :15_3_35[1]:

*أعلان حرب*​


----------



## روزي86 (25 أبريل 2010)

meso*sasa + love jesus قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> مواقف تحفة فعلا
> شكرا روزى على الموضوع الرائع دا بجد


 هههههههههههه
ميرسي يا قمر منورة الموضوع


----------



## روزي86 (25 أبريل 2010)

twin قال:


> *واخيراً غيرت اللاب توب ال اتحرق بواحد جديد ودفعت دم قلبي ههههههه*​
> 
> *روزي هتتعبي من الضحك والله من البهدله ال انا فيها ههههههه *
> *عندي مواقف وطرائف في بلاد العجائب ال انا عايش فيها *
> ...


 

ههههههههههههه طيب يلا بقي قولي من المواقف عشان نضحك كلنا

وانا عندي برضه مواقف كتير كلها تموت من الضحك


----------



## ميرنا (25 أبريل 2010)

twin قال:


> :ab7: :ab7: :ab7:​
> 
> :36_1_4:​
> 
> *متجيش غير منك أنت *​


 
لا خلاص ولا تزعل نضرب البت جيلو بس :36_22_26:​


----------



## Twin (25 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه طيب يلا بقي قولي من المواقف عشان نضحك كلنا
> 
> وانا عندي برضه مواقف كتير كلها تموت من الضحك


*بالليل لما أروح .... أصلي في الشغل :smi411:*​


----------



## Twin (25 أبريل 2010)

Apsoti قال:


> لا خلاص ولا تزعل نضرب البت جيلو بس :36_22_26:​


* هو ده الكلام ......:hlp:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 أبريل 2010)

abokaf2020 قال:


> لا الموقف ده لازم يتشاف احنا وقعنا من الضحك انا كنت في الكوليس بلقن وماسكه اكسسوار وقعت الورق من ايدي وفضلت اضحك والدنيا اتعكت خالص




*هههههههههههههههههههه
كمان صوت وصورة
يادى الفضايح
ههههههههههه
بس على يدىىىىىىىى*​


----------



## روزي86 (25 أبريل 2010)

twin قال:


> *بالليل لما أروح .... أصلي في الشغل :smi411:*​


 

اوك في انتظار المواقف

مش هنسيبك غير لما تقول ههههههههه


----------



## peter88 (26 أبريل 2010)

موضوع رااااااااااااااااائع
من واحنا صغيرين، انا واختى دايما نستني بابا لما يجي من الشغل 
واول ما نعرف انه على الباب نقعد نقول بابا جه ... بابا جه... 
ونروح فاتحين الباب.... ونهجم عليه.... وبالاحضان بقي...
ففى مرة من المرات دى، كان المفروض هيجيب هدية معاه كمان، 
يعنى مش اى هجمة بقي.... قولنا هيييييييه بابا وصل وجرينا على الباب
وبنفتح وهجمنا خلاص ... لقيناه مش بابا.... 
واحنا كنا لسه بنقوله ازيك يا بابا والتانى بيسال فين الهدية....
اتخضينا ... وكاننا شفنا بعبع... اختى طلعت تجرى جوه البيت تستخبي 
وانا وراها جريت خطويتين وسيبنا الباب مفتوح والراجل واقف بره مندهش.... 
فلما اخدت بالي من الموقف رجعت تانى وانا مسخسخ من الضحك ووشي احمرررررر


----------



## ميرنا (26 أبريل 2010)

peter88 قال:


> موضوع رااااااااااااااااائع
> من واحنا صغيرين، انا واختى دايما نستني بابا لما يجي من الشغل
> واول ما نعرف انه على الباب نقعد نقول بابا جه ... بابا جه...
> ونروح فاتحين الباب.... ونهجم عليه.... وبالاحضان بقي...
> ...


 لا زمان انا واخواتى كن عصابة فشلونى اكمنى الصغيرة 
كان بابا وماما يخرجو من لبيت نشغل اتلفزيون وبعد نص ساعه او ساعه واحد يقف فى بلكون يراقب عشان كانو بيجو براحة ونلمحهم بس نطفى اتلفزيون وكل واحد على كتابه و كانى فى حاجةة حصلت


----------



## جيلان (26 أبريل 2010)

Twin قال:


> *:11azy: :crazy_pil:11azy:*​
> 
> *غلطه مطبعيه ..... لظروف النظاره*
> 
> *وأفتكري أنا خريج لغه  *​


 
*يا سلام و مال اللغة بالعامية بتاعتنا او الاسكندرانى .. ماستر لهجات ولا ايه النظام بس مدام مش اسكندرانى براءة*

*


Apsoti قال:



لا خلاص ولا تزعل نضرب البت جيلو بس :36_22_26:​

أنقر للتوسيع...

 

نحن لهااا بعون الله :budo:*


----------



## جيلان (26 أبريل 2010)

apsoti قال:


> لا زمان انا واخواتى كن عصابة فشلونى اكمنى الصغيرة
> كان بابا وماما يخرجو من لبيت نشغل اتلفزيون وبعد نص ساعه او ساعه واحد يقف فى بلكون يراقب عشان كانو بيجو براحة ونلمحهم بس نطفى اتلفزيون وكل واحد على كتابه و كانى فى حاجةة حصلت



*يا لهوى انا واخواتى كنا عاملين عصابة بس عاملين لها اسلحة و ورق باسماء العيلة الى مشتركين معانا وقوانين وبنعمل خيام فى البيت واجهزة وطيران وافلام كانت ماما بتتجن مننا وبعدين نخلص لعب وهى تشيل بقى الخيام الى عاملنها فى الاودة ومسدسات لعبة كتير ورشاشات وحد يقود الطيارة باجهزة لعبة بردوا وفاكين التليفون بنلعب بيه وهييصة والورق موجود لحد دلؤتى بتاع العصابة ده وكنا كاتبين على الحيطان حاجات وشعارات بهدلة وشريرة ومُطاردات بس  ماما قرفت وبيضت البيت من الهباب الى كنا عاملينه*


----------



## HappyButterfly (26 أبريل 2010)

*موضوع جميل اوى يا روزى يا حبى
وفكرة جميلة
انا بقى على طول بتحصل معايا مواقف مضحكة
انا بموت من حاجة اسمها صرصار
مرة كنت بالبيت وفاتحين البلكونة
راح دخل صرصار وانا كنت لوحدى
فضلت اصرخ كتير اوى
كل العمارة اتخضت وطلعوا يخبطوا يشوفوا فى ايه
بابا كان فوق عند جارنا
نزل جرى وفتح الباب قلت له صرصار 
ضربه
وكل العمارة فضلت يوقوا لى حرام عليك موتينا من الخوف
بس صدقينى مش بايدى بموت منهم

موقف تانى مرة كنا ماشيين بالشارع
وكان بليل
لقينا حاجة وقفت على كتف صاحبتى 
بتمد ايديها تشوف طلع صرصار
فضلت تصوت وانا معاها وجرينا بالشارع والناس اللى واخدة بالها ان ده صرصار فضلت تضحك
والباقى بقى قالوا علينا مجانين

موقف تالت كنا بسكشن التشريح وانا بشرح الصرصار
وخايفة جدا بس لو مش شرحت مش حعدى من المادة
فراح جه ولحد عدى من جنبى فلمس ايدى بحسبه صرصار روحت رميت الصرصار على صاحبتى راح رمت بتاعها
وفضلت تصوت وكل السكشن يضحك علينا
والدكتور الغلس هزئنى وكان عايز يطردنى

وخدى من ده كتير مع الصراصير
بجد مستقصدنى
وكمان فى مواقف كتيييييييييرة
ميرسى لموضوعك الجميل ياقمر
*​


----------



## روزي86 (26 أبريل 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *موضوع جميل اوى يا روزى يا حبى*
> 
> *وفكرة جميلة*
> *انا بقى على طول بتحصل معايا مواقف مضحكة*
> ...


 

هههههههههههههههههه عسل يا ديدي مواقف تضحك اوي وانا برضه بخاف منهم هههههههههههه

يلا بقي قولي تاني مواقف منتظراكي يا حبي


----------



## Twin (26 أبريل 2010)

*طبعاً أنا هبدأ بموقت وانا صغير .....*
*وهخلي الكبير ده بعدين*
*هههههههههه*
*مره كنت قرفان كده بابا الله يرحمه مرديش يذودلي المصروف للضعف *
*فقلتله هسيب البيت هههههه*
*قالي طيب  بعني طبعاً*
*وقلي روح لخالتك وبيت عندها وتعالي بكره - كنت في اعدادي-*
*وروحت وريحت اعصابي *
*ورجعت ....وانا راجع رحت التحرير وركبت من هناك اتوبيس بيروح حته غريبه كده *
*بس المهم هو بيعدي علي بيتنا في المهندسين جيزه مصر هههههههه*
*وركبت والراجل السواق ساق وقال أيه انا كبس عليا النوم ورحت مديها ونايم*
*وقال أيه خير الله ما اجعله صحيت لقيت نفسي في الحته الغريبه ديه في الموقف .... طب اعمل ايه *
*طب والنبي يا عمو رجعني معاك .... بس من غير ما أدفع تاني *
*أصلي كنت شطبت فلوس هههههه*
*الراجل قلي طيب ورجعني معاه وقال ايه نمت تاني هههههههه*
*ورجعت التحرير تاني *
*والراجل اول ما شفني قالي شكلك بتلعب ونزلني من الاتوبيس وكانه بيطردني من السرايا *
*وقلوه يا عموا والنبي طيب وحياه ابوك .... وهو يقلي لا*
*وهنا ............*
*اضطريت أخدها مشي للبيت هههههههههه*
*ومع ذلك مذدش المصروف *​


----------



## روزي86 (26 أبريل 2010)

twin قال:


> *طبعاً أنا هبدأ بموقت وانا صغير .....*​
> 
> *وهخلي الكبير ده بعدين*
> *هههههههههه*
> ...


 

هههههههههههه ده انت المفروض من الخضة انك توهت مش تنام 

انت يوميها جبت النوم ده كله منين بس

هههههههههه بس طبعا رجعت فايق ورايق وواخدها مشي عشان تحرم تنام بره بيتكم ههههههههه


----------



## Twin (26 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه ده انت المفروض من الخضة انك توهت مش تنام
> 
> انت يوميها جبت النوم ده كله منين بس
> 
> هههههههههه بس طبعا رجعت فايق ورايق وواخدها مشي عشان تحرم تنام بره بيتكم ههههههههه


 هههههههههههه
قلب الأم بقي ...... وكله عند العرب صبون


----------



## روزي86 (26 أبريل 2010)

Twin قال:


> هههههههههههه
> قلب الأم بقي ...... وكله عند العرب صبون


 

ههههههههههه طيب يلا استمر لينا عندك مواقف كتير وعدتنا بيها

يلا انا مش بنسي:t30:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (26 أبريل 2010)

Twin قال:


> *طبعاً أنا هبدأ بموقت وانا صغير .....*
> *وهخلي الكبير ده بعدين*
> *هههههههههه*
> *مره كنت قرفان كده بابا الله يرحمه مرديش يذودلي المصروف للضعف *
> ...



ههههههههههههه
ضحكتنى يا توين 
وكويس أن عمو طلع كويس ووصلك 30:
وياقلبك بقى جالك نوم وأنت ماشى من البيت !!
كنت طفل غريب يا توين :t30:ههههه
​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (26 أبريل 2010)

جيت لكم تاااااااانى :smil16:
وأنا صغيرة كنت شقية جدا أنا وأخويا فبابا قرر يعاقبنا راح ودانا قسم شرطة ( اللى هو الكراكون ) أنا دخلت انا وأخويا عادى جدا بقى وبنضحك ولا أتأثر فينا اى حاجة لان كنا فاكرين كل ده لمجرد اننا نخاف وبس 
المهم دخلنا الكراكون ده بقلب جامد وكان فى ظابط حقيقى ابن حلاااااال مصفى :11azy:
دخلنا انا وأخويا القفص المهم أخويا أتأثر وخاف وانا من طبيعتى اصلا لحد الان الضحك فطبيعتى لحت عليا بقى وقعدت أضحك وطبعا متخيلة ان ابن الحلال ده هيهزر معانا على اساس انى صغيرة وكنت بنوتة حلوة كده ومالية هدومى 30: ههههه
راح ابن الحلال ده مطلع اخويا وسبنى انا وجوه فى القفص ده وبقى يخوف فيا ويقولى هنسيبك وحدك هنا وراح ماسك لى حاجة زى الكرباج كده وأنت عارفين الاطفال يعنى :hlp:
رحت دورت وشى كنت بيكلم حد وكان موقف بابا بره رحت عملت نفسى بعيط لحد ماحن وقالى امشى ياسوسه مع بابا وانا ماشية بقى رحت مطلعة له لسانى وطلعت اجرى هههه
بس صدقونى كان موقف لذيذ أوى لما بفتكره حاليا 
هيصوا بقى انا سوابق 30:
هههههههه​


----------



## Twin (26 أبريل 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> ضحكتنى يا توين
> وكويس أن عمو طلع كويس ووصلك 30:
> ...


*ههههههههههه*
*يعني كنت طفل يأربع رجلين هههههههههه*
*وانا قلت كنت في اعدادي يعني كنت برسين هههههههههه:heat:*​


----------



## Twin (26 أبريل 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> جيت لكم تاااااااانى :smil16:
> 
> وأنا صغيرة كنت شقية جدا أنا وأخويا فبابا قرر يعاقبنا راح ودانا قسم شرطة ( اللى هو الكراكون ) أنا دخلت انا وأخويا عادى جدا بقى وبنضحك ولا أتأثر فينا اى حاجة لان كنا فاكرين كل ده لمجرد اننا نخاف وبس
> المهم دخلنا الكراكون ده بقلب جامد وكان فى ظابط حقيقى ابن حلاااااال مصفى :11azy:
> ...


* والله الظابط ده ابن حلال*
*ياريته ما كان ظلم المجتمع ومكنش خرجك ههههههههه:t30:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (26 أبريل 2010)

Twin قال:


> *ههههههههههه*
> *يعني كنت طفل يأربع رجلين هههههههههه*
> *وانا قلت كنت في اعدادي يعني كنت برسين هههههههههه:heat:*​



مممممم
وانا هفتى برضه يا توينld:
وعموما انا مشفتكش وانت فى السن ده 
وكل شىء جايز بقى:gy0000: ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (26 أبريل 2010)

Twin قال:


> * والله الظابط ده ابن حلال*
> *ياريته ما كان ظلم المجتمع ومكنش خرجك ههههههههه:t30:*​



ههههههههههه
أهو خرجنى وظلمه بقى :gy0000:
فى أعتراض ياحج :nunu0000::nunu0000:​


----------



## جيلان (26 أبريل 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> جيت لكم تاااااااانى :smil16:
> 
> وأنا صغيرة كنت شقية جدا أنا وأخويا فبابا قرر يعاقبنا راح ودانا قسم شرطة ( اللى هو الكراكون ) أنا دخلت انا وأخويا عادى جدا بقى وبنضحك ولا أتأثر فينا اى حاجة لان كنا فاكرين كل ده لمجرد اننا نخاف وبس
> المهم دخلنا الكراكون ده بقلب جامد وكان فى ظابط حقيقى ابن حلاااااال مصفى :11azy:
> ...


 
*ههههههههههههه يا لهوى خليتوا باباكى وادكوا القسم  شكلك كنتى بلطجة يابت احنا كنا عاملين عصابة حقيقية اه جوة البيت بس الحمد لله موصلناش للمرحلة دى لسة بس كنا بنعمل خيام فى البيت بملايات السرير ونربطها فى الدلاب والسقف بس من ساعة ما جبنا الكمبيوتر الابداعات دى راحت بقى*
*بس عمل اكبر غلطة فى تاريخ البشرية الظابط الى طلعك ده :11azy:*


----------



## Coptic Man (26 أبريل 2010)

peter88 قال:


> موضوع رااااااااااااااااائع
> من واحنا صغيرين، انا واختى دايما نستني بابا لما يجي من الشغل
> واول ما نعرف انه على الباب نقعد نقول بابا جه ... بابا جه...
> ونروح فاتحين الباب.... ونهجم عليه.... وبالاحضان بقي...
> ...


 

:new6::new6::new6:

بصراحة موقف عسل يا بيتر


----------



## Coptic Man (26 أبريل 2010)

Twin قال:


> *طبعاً أنا هبدأ بموقت وانا صغير .....*
> 
> *وهخلي الكبير ده بعدين*
> *هههههههههه*
> ...


 
طفل غريب مش فالح الا ينام

الا انتا كنت شارب ايه قبل ما تركب الاتوبيس يا توين

:new6::new6::new6:


----------



## Coptic Man (26 أبريل 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *يا لهوى انا واخواتى كنا عاملين عصابة بس عاملين لها اسلحة و ورق باسماء العيلة الى مشتركين معانا وقوانين وبنعمل خيام فى البيت واجهزة وطيران وافلام كانت ماما بتتجن مننا وبعدين نخلص لعب وهى تشيل بقى الخيام الى عاملنها فى الاودة ومسدسات لعبة كتير ورشاشات وحد يقود الطيارة باجهزة لعبة بردوا وفاكين التليفون بنلعب بيه وهييصة والورق موجود لحد دلؤتى بتاع العصابة ده وكنا كاتبين على الحيطان حاجات وشعارات بهدلة وشريرة ومُطاردات بس ماما قرفت وبيضت البيت من الهباب الى كنا عاملينه*


 
خسارة شالت ذكرياتك طبعا

بس واضح اني اغلب اعضاء المنتدي طفولتهم مشردة

بداء من جنرال مانجير ميرنا هههههههه

عايزين نعمل بحث اجتماعي للموضوع ده

ونحدد عوارضه السلبية :fun_lol:


----------



## Coptic Man (26 أبريل 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> جيت لكم تاااااااانى :smil16:
> 
> وأنا صغيرة كنت شقية جدا أنا وأخويا فبابا قرر يعاقبنا راح ودانا قسم شرطة ( اللى هو الكراكون ) أنا دخلت انا وأخويا عادى جدا بقى وبنضحك ولا أتأثر فينا اى حاجة لان كنا فاكرين كل ده لمجرد اننا نخاف وبس
> المهم دخلنا الكراكون ده بقلب جامد وكان فى ظابط حقيقى ابن حلاااااال مصفى :11azy:
> ...


 
وياتري مسجلة خطر ولا لا يا مرمر :t30:

وكويس انك ظهرتي ع حقيقتك بنفسك

مكنتش اتوقع كدا :t9:

بقي مرمر الرقيقة دي رد سجون

اخص خسئتي 

بس تصدقي الضابط ملهوش حق :fun_lol:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 أبريل 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> وياتري مسجلة خطر ولا لا يا مرمر :t30:
> 
> وكويس انك ظهرتي ع حقيقتك بنفسك
> 
> ...



لا حقيقى يا لسه متسجلتش :yahoo:
بس حاسة أنى هتسجل قريب أووووى وفى جريمة قتل أنشالله:gun:
ههههههه
اه شفت مانا قولت أعمل لكم تموووووويه 
وكل واحد يخاف على نفسه من النهارده بقى:fun_lol:
مالهوش حق فى ايه انشالله :nunu0000:​


----------



## Coptic Man (27 أبريل 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> لا حقيقى يا سه متسجلتش :yahoo:​
> بس حاسة أنى هتسجل قريب أووووى وفى جريمة قتل أنشالله:gun:
> ههههههه
> اه شفت مانا قولت أعمل لكم تموووووويه
> ...


 
ملهوش حق في انه .....

وانتي فاهمة بقي مش لازم اسيح ههههههه

بس اكيد محدش هيفهم غيرك لاننا لسه عارف التفاصيل الاصلية طازة :t30:

بس ابقي قوليلي هتقتلي مين علشان احذره ولا حاجة

وكله بثوابه :hlp:


----------



## روزي86 (27 أبريل 2010)

peter88 قال:


> موضوع رااااااااااااااااائع
> من واحنا صغيرين، انا واختى دايما نستني بابا لما يجي من الشغل
> واول ما نعرف انه على الباب نقعد نقول بابا جه ... بابا جه...
> ونروح فاتحين الباب.... ونهجم عليه.... وبالاحضان بقي...
> ...


 

هههههههههههههه منور الموضوع كله


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 أبريل 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> ملهوش حق في انه .....
> 
> وانتي فاهمة بقي مش لازم اسيح ههههههه
> 
> ...



ههههههههههه
يسلام يا مينا مش بيتبل فى بقك فوله :big4:
ومش لازم سياح بقى :blush2:
لالا متفهمنيييش غلط انا كنت بفكر أقتل...
توين طبعا أصله بيقولى ظلم المجتمع يرضيك كده:closedeye
هههههههههه​


----------



## twety (27 أبريل 2010)

*اول ما ادخل الموضوع ادخل على قتل
يا منجى يارب نجينا


فين الدم بقى 
*


----------



## روزي86 (27 أبريل 2010)

twety قال:


> *اول ما ادخل الموضوع ادخل على قتل*
> *يا منجى يارب نجينا*
> 
> 
> *فين الدم بقى *


 

نورتي يا حبيبتي الموضوع

يلا فين المواقف بتاعتك


----------



## max mike (27 أبريل 2010)

*موضوع جميل قوى وفكرته جميلة ياروزى

وانا هشارك بموقف عبيط حصل منى


مرة كنا فى رحلة وبرنامج الرحلة المفروض يستمر الليل كله يعنى مفيش نوووم خاااااالص وبس كله جيه بعد الساعة 3 وهنج وهيس والناس كلها بتضحك فانا واقف مع واحد زميلى بنتكلم وفاصل خالص من قلة النوم ومش عارف بقول ايه فهو بيكلمنى بيقولى انا حطيت اغنية على الفيس بوك ابقى ادخل شوفها قمت انا قلتله الاغنية دى فيديو ولا كليب هههههههههههههههه ومع ان مفيش فرق الفيديو والكليب واحد كنت المفروض اقله فيديو ولا صوت لكن اعمل ايه بقى كنت جايب اخرى وبس بعدين قعدنا نضحك ضحك على الموقف ده


هههههههههههههههه اتمنى مكنش طولت عليكم​*


----------



## روزي86 (27 أبريل 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *موضوع جميل قوى وفكرته جميلة ياروزى​*
> 
> *وانا هشارك بموقف عبيط حصل منى*​
> 
> ...


 

ههههههههههههه 

نورت الموضوع يا مايكل

اتمني اشوفك تاني بمواقف جميلة كده


----------



## ميرنا (27 أبريل 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> خسارة شالت ذكرياتك طبعا
> 
> بس واضح اني اغلب اعضاء المنتدي طفولتهم مشردة
> 
> ...


 يلهوى بتتريق عليا اخس عليك وبعدين زمان كان فى حد دايما تحت السرير متفهمش ليه :t30:


----------



## ميرنا (27 أبريل 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> جيت لكم تاااااااانى :smil16:
> 
> وأنا صغيرة كنت شقية جدا أنا وأخويا فبابا قرر يعاقبنا راح ودانا قسم شرطة ( اللى هو الكراكون ) أنا دخلت انا وأخويا عادى جدا بقى وبنضحك ولا أتأثر فينا اى حاجة لان كنا فاكرين كل ده لمجرد اننا نخاف وبس
> المهم دخلنا الكراكون ده بقلب جامد وكان فى ظابط حقيقى ابن حلاااااال مصفى :11azy:
> ...


 
اخس عليكى يا ماى لاف تطلعى سوابق لا بس سيبك ضحكتى على الراجل فى الاخر طلعلتيله لسانك وهو سابك 

 انا ملاحظة انى اصحابى بسم الصليب يعنى مش بنات زى اللى بشوفهم يعنى جيلو عصابة فى البيت ومارو كانت فى السجن واصملة على شبابى زيكو يعنى مفرقش كتير  لا تمام


----------



## My Rock (27 أبريل 2010)

قبل كم سنة كنت في سفر ل فنلندا، لمؤتمر مسيحي تدريبي للخدمة و القيادة
فكانت الحقائب مُحضرة و الجواز جاهز و كل شئ في مكانه قبل يوم من السفر. 
شاءت الأقدار ان يزورني احد الاقارب في اليوم السابق للسفر، و قدموا لي برتقالة من شجرتهم الخاصة، اذ هي اول ثمرة لها بعد سنين من المراعاة و السقي و النمو. طبعاً كمجاملة اخذت البرتقالة التي كانت في كيس صغير و وضعتها مع أشياء اخرى قابلة للأكل 


مر السفر لفنلندا بسلام و قضيت وقت مبارك و تعلمت الكثير و جاء وقت الرجوع. ذهبت للمطار في هلسنكي و كلي تشوق للرجوع لحياتي الطبيعية و تطبيق ما تعلمته في تعاملاتي اليومية. 

و انا في المطار، تم فحص الحقائب و جواز السفر الخ من الأمور و وصلت بعدها للتفتيش الشخصي، اي الحقيبة اليدوية و الممتلكات الشخصية. الوقت تأخر في فحص حقيبتي و بدأ رجال الأمن المتخصصين بالتقدم لنحو الحقيبة و اخذها في غرفة مجاورة للكنترول لفحصها.
كانت ابتسامتي عريضة لاني متأكد من عدم وجود شئ في الحقيبة اليدوية، و كل هذا الخوف الزائد هو بسبب احداث الأرهاب.
بعدها بدقائق قاموا بإستدعائي للغرفة للمسائلة. دخلت الغرفة و كان هناك رجلي امن امامهم حقيبتي اليدوية. قاموا بإستقبالي و تقديم التحية، بعدها سألوني إن كان هناك شئ في الحقيبة، فقلت اغراضي الشخصية لا اكثر. فعادوا تكرار السؤال موضحين إن كان هناك اي اداة جارحة كسكين او شفرة، فأجبت بالرفض، لانه لا يوجد سوى اغراض شخصية بسيطة لا تزن الكثير. 

فأبتسم احد رجال الأمن و أخرج من الحقيبة كيساً و وضح إن هذا الكيس يحتوي على سكينة، و طلب مني ان اسمح له بفتح الكيس لرؤية ما موجود داخله.
سمحت له بفتح الكيس و النظر فيه، فأخرج سكيناً و وضعها على جنب، ثم نظر الي مبتسماً. تصورت ان في الموضوع مقلب او تقصد، فانا لم ارى هذه السكينة من قبل في حياتي، في لحضات اخذتني الأفكار لبعيد و قريب لكن ما هي الا ثواني قليلة مرت حتى أخرج  بعدها رجل الأمن برتقــــــــــــــــــالة من الكيس.
لم أتماكس نفسي فضحكت بصوت عالي، فالبرتقالة التي قدمها لي احد الاقارب دخلت الحقيبة اليدوية، لكنها لم تكن برتقالة فقط، بل مع سكينة خاصة لتقشير البرتقال.
لم أشغل رجال الأمن بالموضوع و وضحت انها برتقالة مع سكينة التقشير نسيتها في الحقيبة و طلبت منه رمي السكينة و ارجاع البرتقالة في الكيس و الحقيبة.

خرجت من غرفة الفحص و انا اضحك بين ثانية و اخرى،،، و ما دمت اضحك على الموقف لحد الآن كل ما اتذكر السفر و كل ما ارى برتقالة امامي...


----------



## ميرنا (27 أبريل 2010)

my rock قال:


> قبل كم سنة كنت في سفر ل فنلندا، لمؤتمر مسيحي تدريبي للخدمة و القيادة
> فكانت الحقائب مُحضرة و الجواز جاهز و كل شئ في مكانه قبل يوم من السفر.
> شاءت الأقدار ان يزورني احد الاقارب في اليوم السابق للسفر، و قدموا لي برتقالة من شجرتهم الخاصة، اذ هي اول ثمرة لها بعد سنين من المراعاة و السقي و النمو. طبعاً كمجاملة اخذت البرتقالة التي كانت في كيس صغير و وضعتها مع أشياء اخرى قابلة للأكل
> 
> ...


 
يلهوى لو كنت فى مصر كنت بقت رد سجون زى مارو بظبط بس هما سبوك عادى كدا يعنى ايه لحكومة لحلوة دى دا هنا لازم يروقوه ويمسو عليه وممكن يعلموه كمان


----------



## My Rock (27 أبريل 2010)

Apsoti قال:


> يلهوى لو كنت فى مصر كنت بقت رد سجون زى مارو بظبط بس هما سبوك عادى كدا يعنى ايه لحكومة لحلوة دى دا هنا لازم يروقوه ويمسو عليه وممكن يعلموه كمان




معلومة مُفيدة. ساتأكد ان الحقيبة اليدوية خالية من السكين و البرتقال عندما اسافر لمصر، او اكتفي بإظهار جوازي الأوربي :t30:


----------



## peter88 (27 أبريل 2010)

ههههههههههه
بقي عندنا واحد له موقف مع السفن اب
والتانى له مغامرات مع البرتقال
حد تانى يحب يضيف؟؟؟؟؟
على حسابي طبعا.....


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 أبريل 2010)

Apsoti قال:


> اخس عليكى يا ماى لاف تطلعى سوابق لا بس سيبك ضحكتى على الراجل فى الاخر طلعلتيله لسانك وهو سابك
> 
> انا ملاحظة انى اصحابى بسم الصليب يعنى مش بنات زى اللى بشوفهم يعنى جيلو عصابة فى البيت ومارو كانت فى السجن واصملة على شبابى زيكو يعنى مفرقش كتير  لا تمام



ههههههههههه
ياباشا عشان تعرف بس ان صحابك لا اى اى ولا زى زى 30:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 أبريل 2010)

My Rock قال:


> قبل كم سنة كنت في سفر ل فنلندا، لمؤتمر مسيحي تدريبي للخدمة و القيادة
> فكانت الحقائب مُحضرة و الجواز جاهز و كل شئ في مكانه قبل يوم من السفر.
> شاءت الأقدار ان يزورني احد الاقارب في اليوم السابق للسفر، و قدموا لي برتقالة من شجرتهم الخاصة، اذ هي اول ثمرة لها بعد سنين من المراعاة و السقي و النمو. طبعاً كمجاملة اخذت البرتقالة التي كانت في كيس صغير و وضعتها مع أشياء اخرى قابلة للأكل
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههه
ايه المواقف الجامدة دى يا روك !
بس هى عادة عندكم يعنى انهم يدوك البرتقاله بالسكينة :t9:
احنا نحب نفهم يعنى
وبعدين المفروض البرتقاله دى تتشال للذكرى هههه ​


----------



## My Rock (27 أبريل 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> ايه المواقف الجامدة دى يا روك !
> بس هى عادة عندكم يعنى انهم يدوك البرتقاله بالسكينة :t9:
> احنا نحب نفهم يعنى
> وبعدين المفروض البرتقاله دى تتشال للذكرى هههه ​



لا مش عادة، بس الأقارب كانوا كريمين حبتين زيادة.
البرتقالة تم تحنيطها للذكرى ههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 أبريل 2010)

My Rock قال:


> لا مش عادة، بس الأقارب كانوا كريمين حبتين زيادة.
> البرتقالة تم تحنيطها للذكرى ههه



يسلاااااااام على الكرم !
احنا عندنا بقى ياروك يدوك البرتقاله ويدوك اللى ياكلها 
هههههههه
طب أكيد فى محصول جديد عند قريبك أبقى أفتكر المنتدى ومشرفينه 
أكيد لو أخدناها هنحنطها زيك طبعاااا :t30:​


----------



## جيلان (27 أبريل 2010)

My Rock قال:


> معلومة مُفيدة. ساتأكد ان الحقيبة اليدوية خالية من السكين و البرتقال عندما اسافر لمصر، او اكتفي بإظهار جوازي الأوربي :t30:


 
*بالظبط كدى اصل عندنا عالم محترمة بيحترموا كل شعوب الدنيا الا الشعب المصرى ههههههه*
*امل لو واحد اخد معاه ملوخية ولا جبنة حادقة هيعملولنا قضية مخدرااات 30:*
*بس المحصول الى جاى عايزيين كل واحد فينا برتقاله بسكينتها *


----------



## ميرنا (27 أبريل 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *بالظبط كدى اصل عندنا عالم محترمة بيحترموا كل شعوب الدنيا الا الشعب المصرى ههههههه*
> *امل لو واحد اخد معاه ملوخية ولا جبنة حادقة هيعملولنا قضية مخدرااات 30:*
> *بس المحصول الى جاى عايزيين كل واحد فينا برتقاله بسكينتها *


 
طول مانتى عاوزة برتقال هتنفعى تانى عليه العوض فى مشرفينك يا روك


----------



## Twin (27 أبريل 2010)

*روك .....*​*هي كانت برتقاله بلدي والا بسره هههه والا ممكن تكون سكري والحقني يا رمضان*
*:t11::t11::t11:*​


----------



## max mike (27 أبريل 2010)

twin قال:


> *روك .....*​*هي كانت برتقاله بلدي والا بسره هههه والا ممكن تكون سكري والحقني يا رمضان*
> *:t11::t11::t11:*​






*ههههههههههههههههههههه


لا كانت برتقاله امريكانى

ههههههههه​*


----------



## روزي86 (27 أبريل 2010)

my rock قال:


> قبل كم سنة كنت في سفر ل فنلندا، لمؤتمر مسيحي تدريبي للخدمة و القيادة
> فكانت الحقائب مُحضرة و الجواز جاهز و كل شئ في مكانه قبل يوم من السفر.
> شاءت الأقدار ان يزورني احد الاقارب في اليوم السابق للسفر، و قدموا لي برتقالة من شجرتهم الخاصة، اذ هي اول ثمرة لها بعد سنين من المراعاة و السقي و النمو. طبعاً كمجاملة اخذت البرتقالة التي كانت في كيس صغير و وضعتها مع أشياء اخرى قابلة للأكل
> 
> ...


 

ههههههههههههه موقف يضحك يا روك

ومنور الموضوع كله


----------



## My Rock (27 أبريل 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> يسلاااااااام على الكرم !
> 
> احنا عندنا بقى ياروك يدوك البرتقاله ويدوك اللى ياكلها
> هههههههه
> ...


 
بسيطة، لكل مشرف كيلو برتقال.



جيلان قال:


> *بالظبط كدى اصل عندنا عالم محترمة بيحترموا كل شعوب الدنيا الا الشعب المصرى ههههههه*
> *امل لو واحد اخد معاه ملوخية ولا جبنة حادقة هيعملولنا قضية مخدرااات 30:*
> *بس المحصول الى جاى عايزيين كل واحد فينا برتقاله بسكينتها *


 
في حد يسافر و ياخذ معاه ملوخية و جبنة؟ عليه العوض..




Twin قال:


> *روك .....*
> *هي كانت برتقاله بلدي والا بسره هههه والا ممكن تكون سكري والحقني يا رمضان*
> 
> *:t11::t11::t11:*​




برتقال اوربي يا باشا، عمرك ما شايف منه :t30:
​


----------



## mero_engel (27 أبريل 2010)

My Rock قال:


> قبل كم سنة كنت في سفر ل فنلندا، لمؤتمر مسيحي تدريبي للخدمة و القيادة
> فكانت الحقائب مُحضرة و الجواز جاهز و كل شئ في مكانه قبل يوم من السفر.
> شاءت الأقدار ان يزورني احد الاقارب في اليوم السابق للسفر، و قدموا لي برتقالة من شجرتهم الخاصة، اذ هي اول ثمرة لها بعد سنين من المراعاة و السقي و النمو. طبعاً كمجاملة اخذت البرتقالة التي كانت في كيس صغير و وضعتها مع أشياء اخرى قابلة للأكل
> 
> ...


*كل دا علي برتقاله امال لو كانت تفاحه كانوا عملوا ايه:hlp:*​


----------



## My Rock (27 أبريل 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> *كل دا علي برتقاله امال لو كانت تفاحه كانوا عملوا ايه:hlp:*​


 
كان سفروني على غوانتانامو


----------



## +Coptic+ (28 أبريل 2010)

*وانا في الجامعه باسيوط مع 4 اصحابي كنا ريحين الدير المحرق و الدير في قرية بعد مركذ القوصية فكان عشان نروح الدير لازم نركب للقوصية و بعد كده مواصلة تاني للدير
المهم رحنا الموقف وسالنا انهي عربية رايحة القوصية فالسواق قال البيجو الخضراء فركبنا و العربية اتملت و كنت انا وواحد صحبي جنب السائق و في اثنين تاني في الكري الاخير وري
وقبل منخرج من الموقف صحبي دفع 5 جنية للسائق و قال له 4 افراد السائق اخدهم و سكت
لان اجرة القوصية و قتها كانت 1.25 جنية
السائق طلع علي الطريق الصحراوي و فضلنا مشين وانا و صحبي بنحكي عادي فبقول اكيد السائق ده دخل صحراوي لانة خايف من الكماين بتاعة الشرطة لكن المشوار طول قوي و لقينا نفسنا داخلين علي كامين محافظة المنيا
رحنا قلنا للسائق انت رايح فين
رد انا رايح المنيا
كيف احنا سئلناك عربية القوصية فين قلت العربية دي
قال محصلش
صحبي قال انا مديلك 4 افراد 5 جينة قبل منخرج من الموقف
قال افتكرتك بتهزر يا بيه
في الاخر طبعا دفعنا اجرة المنيا واتفسحنا هناك ورجعنا علي القوصية ورحنا الدير عن طريق المنيا*


----------



## جيلان (28 أبريل 2010)

M1ged قال:


> *وانا في الجامعه باسيوط مع 4 اصحابي كنا ريحين الدير المحرق و الدير في قرية بعد مركذ القوصية فكان عشان نروح الدير لازم نركب للقوصية و بعد كده مواصلة تاني للدير*
> *المهم رحنا الموقف وسالنا انهي عربية رايحة القوصية فالسواق قال البيجو الخضراء فركبنا و العربية اتملت و كنت انا وواحد صحبي جنب السائق و في اثنين تاني في الكري الاخير وري*
> *وقبل منخرج من الموقف صحبي دفع 5 جنية للسائق و قال له 4 افراد السائق اخدهم و سكت*
> *لان اجرة القوصية و قتها كانت 1.25 جنية*
> ...


 

*يا لهوى لوبنات كانت بقت مصيبة *
*احلى حاجة فى الولاد ان الامور معاهم ماشية زى ما تيجى حودتوا على المنيا تتفسحوا :11azy:*
*وتحفة السواق الى افتكرتك بتهزر يا بيه ده ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Twin (28 أبريل 2010)

My Rock قال:


> برتقال اوربي يا باشا، عمرك ما شايف منه :t30:
> [/RIGHT]


*ههههههههههه*
*وأنا عندي برتفال مجنس اوربي أفريقي أسيوي لاتيني ههههههههه *
*مستحيل تشوفه بالنوليفه ديه :t30:*​


----------



## روزي86 (28 أبريل 2010)

*هحكيلكم موقف حصل معايا الصبح قبل ما انزل الشغل*

*انا صحيت وقاعده مع ماما واختي صحيت بتتكلم هي وماما وبيتجادلوا في موضوع*

*وبعدين اختي بقي عايزه تكمل نوم*

*راحت بقي بتتكلم وفي وسط الكلام قالت لماما*

*ما هو زي ماشفتي بودانك اهو هههههههههههههههه*

*هي قالت كده وانا موت من الضحك راحوا كلهم فضلوا يضحكوا وهي قالت ايه ده اللي بقوله ده ههههههههههههه*

*غالبا الصحيان بدري كان ليه تأثير قوي جدا عليها هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## peter88 (28 أبريل 2010)

ههههههههههه
ايـــــــــــــــــــــــــــه
والله وزمان الناس كانت بتسمع بودانها


----------



## روزي86 (28 أبريل 2010)

peter88 قال:


> ههههههههههه
> ايـــــــــــــــــــــــــــه
> والله وزمان الناس كانت بتسمع بودانها


 

ههههههههههه ده كان زمان عادة قديمة دلوقتي الحديث الرؤية بالودان  وليس السمع هههههههه


----------



## جيلان (28 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *هحكيلكم موقف حصل معايا الصبح قبل ما انزل الشغل*​
> 
> *انا صحيت وقاعده مع ماما واختي صحيت بتتكلم هي وماما وبيتجادلوا في موضوع*​
> *وبعدين اختي بقي عايزه تكمل نوم*​
> ...


 
*ههههههههههههههههه تحفة*
*يا لهوى انا ليا حكايات مع النوم فظييييييعة *
*مرة واحدة صحبتى اتصلت بيا وانا نايمة ورديت عليها ايام الثانوية العامة وحليت معاها هوم وورك الرياضة كله وقالتلى الدرس اتلغى وبعدين قمت من النوم انا  وتانى يوم لبست ونزلت الدرس عادى جدا مش عارفة ليه مفتكرتش غير على باب البيت جاتلى الزاكرة ان فى حد اتصل بيا قالى انه اتلغى بس ميين مفتكرتش فرجعت تانى*
*المشكلة لما تيجى فى حاجات مستعجلة او مصيرية وانا انسى لما اقوم من النوم اكن محدش كلمنى*
*مرة جات فى رحلة وماقولتش المعاد لاخويا وكانت حوسة ههههههههههههه*

*بس الحمد لله من ساعة ما دخلت الكلية الموضوع ده انتهى معايا بقيت بس حد يصحينى عشن انزل اقولهم ماشى انا رايحة على طول وهما يستعدوا يكلمونى تانى يلاقونى نايمة *
*بس بيقى عندى وعى بالمكالمة الحمد لله بحكم السن بقى :hlp:*


----------



## روزي86 (28 أبريل 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه تحفة*
> *يا لهوى انا ليا حكايات مع النوم فظييييييعة *
> *مرة واحدة صحبتى اتصلت بيا وانا نايمة ورديت عليها ايام الثانوية العامة وحليت معاها هوم وورك الرياضة كله وقالتلى الدرس اتلغى وبعدين قمت من النوم انا وتانى يوم لبست ونزلت الدرس عادى جدا مش عارفة ليه مفتكرتش غير على باب البيت جاتلى الزاكرة ان فى حد اتصل بيا قالى انه اتلغى بس ميين مفتكرتش فرجعت تانى*
> *المشكلة لما تيجى فى حاجات مستعجلة او مصيرية وانا انسى لما اقوم من النوم اكن محدش كلمنى*
> ...


 
هههههههههههههه لا بجد يا جيلان ربنا يقويكي

ههههههههههه بتتعبي جامد:heat:


----------



## oesi no (28 أبريل 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههه
مواقف فظيعه 
انا بقى حصلى موقف من شويه عجيب
قاعد لا بيا ولا عليا
مستنى اعتذار من واحد بعزه جدا  انه مش معبرنى بقاله مدة كبيرة 
كان رده على رسالتى 
السكوت 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
بجد مسخرة 
مش ممكن 
انا تخيلت اى حاجة الا السكوت دى
لا بقى اللى يضحك بجد 
انى عملت مش واخد بالى وروحت دخلت اخدت شاور وجيت اهوه 
وهصحى الساعه 7 ونص
ومش جايلى نوم 
فلو حد يشوفلى حل فى النوم 
يبقى كويس اوى
وخدوا موقف كمان
من يومين كنت فى الشغل 
فالساعى كان بيكلم مدير الشركة قدامنا 
ومدير الشركة كان داخل الحمام 
فالاخ الساعى فضل يرغى والراجل واقف على باب الحمام 
وده شغال رغى
راح المدير راح دخل وقفل فى وشه وكان منظره مسخرة بصراحة 
مقولكوش بقى اتريقنا عليه قد ايه
ههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## روزي86 (28 أبريل 2010)

oesi_no قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *مواقف فظيعه *
> *انا بقى حصلى موقف من شويه عجيب*
> ...


 

ههههههههههه ماهو المفروض يعني الساعي يكون عنده نظر ههههههههه


----------



## mero_engel (29 أبريل 2010)

*بجد عجبني اوووي الموضوع خلي الاعضاء يقربوا من بعض ويفتحوا قلبهم*
*انا بصراحه مش بفتكر مواقف كتير*
*بس فيه موقف اتذكرته *
*كان ساعتها محرج قوووي*
*احنا كورال فكان عندنا حفله *
*وطبعا وقفين علي الاستيج *
*وكان مسرح صغير خشب الله علي المتانه والجوده بتاعته*
*وكنا متقسمين البنات قدام والولاد ورا*
*واثناء ما احنا بنرم *
*نسمع خبطه جامده فا كلنا سبنا التريمه واحنا بنرم  ولاقينا ولد من الفريق خشبه من الخشب اللي تحت رجله اتكسرت *
*فطسنا علي روحنا من الضحك وسيبن الناس والميوزك شغاله *
*وابتدبنا نحاول نركز من جديد لكن مش قادرين نمسك نفسنا من الضحك*
*لانه الولد بقي واقف علي رجل واحده ورافع التانينه اللي اتكسر تحتها الخشبه وهو واقف بيرنم علي الحال دا*
*كان منظر مسخره *​


----------



## روزي86 (30 أبريل 2010)

ههههههههههههههه

منوره يا حبي بمرورك والموقف الجميل

يلا افتكري تاني مواقف 

هستناكي


----------



## Twin (30 أبريل 2010)

*جديد ....... من البلاد العجيبه*​ 
*في مره بعد لما خلصت شغل علي الساعه 5 وده طبعاً لما كانت البلد أجازه بالكريسماس كنا شغلين حلواني*​ 
*جتلي فكره مجنونه موت ......*
*وهي أني أقوم البس وأنزل أجري ههههههههه*
*وأحنا في صيف ولبست الشورت الجامد والتيشرت المغسول *
*وشغلت ال أم بي 3 ولميت العده من موبايل وصوره طبق الأصل من الباسبور *
*وطلعت من البيت أجري لحد الشوب بتاع قريبي وده علي بعد حوالي 8 كيلو هههههه*​ 
*وعلي الله وتقولوا أحمد زكي ياناس*

*وبعد أول كيلو كده خير الله ما أجعله خير حسيت بقلبي بينبض بسرعه وطبعاً ده من السجاير*
*قلت معلش ركز أنت في الترانيم وهتبقي قشطي *

*وهنا الطرق مش زي مصر علي السراط المستقيم لالالالا*
*ده لو الطريق أصلاً طالع يبقي الأسفلت طالع ولو نازل نازل .... مفيش أهدار للمال العام وللوقت*
*ويالا وأه عدي كيلو كمان *

*وفجأه السما بتندع ..... مش مهم زي الفل*
*جري ومطر روعه ..... كده أنا بقيت بطل *

*ويادوب مكملتش كيلو كمان والمطر بقي سواريخ *
*ويا مطرا رخي رخي*
*وطبعاً مش عارف اقف هههههههههه بجري بقي *

*ال أم بي 3 أتبل وفصل ماشي مفيش مشاكل*
*والموبايل كمان ...... عادي في أحسن العائلات بتحصل*
*الورف أتبل ........ طب نعمل أيه *
*نرجع ......... والا نكمل*
*مش عارف أركز النظاره أنا شلتها في جيبي أتبلت ومش عارف أمسحها*​ 
*لالا نكمل ......... من يضع يده علي المحراث لا ينظر للخلف*
*وأنت رجل والرجال قليله*​ 
*وبدأت أكمل ووصلت للطريق العام -السريع- وأنا بجري*
*وأبص يمين مفيش حد طب شمال لا برده*
*والهو جالأتساع- بقي متحبوش عينك*
*أصل البلد ديه توسع أفقي مش رأسي .... يعني أعلي بيت دور هههههههه *

*وفي الطريق السريع بقي عينكم متشوفش الا النور *
*العربيات سريعه أوي *
*يعني لو العربيات هنا مشيت علي 60 تبقي مصيبه*
*الطرق واسعه وشرحه كده وكله فوق ال 100*
*والميه يا سلام بتجري وبتروح علي المصارف علي جناب الشوارع وانا بجري علي الرصيف طبعاً*
*ومع كل عربيه تعدي تترطش وميه أيه سقعه هههههههههه بس نضيفه هههههه*
*ومع أول ترطشه شتمت بصراحه السواق وهو قال أيه سمع الشتيمه ومشي عادي .... مفيش أي نخوه*
*والتاني كمان شتيمه ولا هو هنا*
*والمهم أنا بتغرق بس ههههههه*

*قال أيه حتي لما أقف كده واشاور أنه يهدي بس يذود السرعه ويغرقني هههههههه*
*فكرين أني عايز توصيله هههههههه*​ 
*وأخيراً وصلت بسلام هههههههههههه*
*وانا رجل المياه ههههههههه*
*وبصراحه عملو الواجب لمولي من بعض هدوم هههههه*
*وقعد غي البيت بعديها 12 يوم مريض *
*ومن سعتها مفكرتش أجري ههههههههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (30 أبريل 2010)

twin قال:


> *جديد ....... من البلاد العجيبه*
> 
> 
> *في مره بعد لما خلصت شغل علي الساعه 5 وده طبعاً لما كانت البلد أجازه بالكريسماس كنا شغلين حلواني*
> ...






هههههههههههه بجد الحمد لله انك موجود لحد دلوقتي هههههههههه

بس هو سؤال رخم شويه يا توين

انت كنت في انهي بلد اللي فيها كل ده​


----------



## Twin (30 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه بجد الحمد لله انك موجود لحد دلوقتي هههههههههه
> 
> بس هو سؤال رخم شويه يا توين
> 
> ...


 
*هههههههههههه*
*أه لسه عايش وحي أرزق *
*وأنا مكنتش في بلد ورجعت أنا لسه هناك هههههههههههه*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (1 مايو 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه مواقف تحفة بجد 

انا بقى شقية جدا من يومى وحتى فى شغلى مجننة المديرة والعيال وكل حاجة 

هحكى واحدة واحدة 

كنت صغيرة انا واختى وماما كانت شغاله فى هيئة الاثار وكانت بيجى عليها شهور كدة بتاخر خالص فى الشغل

علشان الميزانيات دى وكدة فرجعت فى مرة لقيتنا بنلعب مع اصحابنا واولاد الجيران 

وبابا عمال يجهز الاكل فزعقت فينا وقالت لبابا لازم يتعلموا يساعدوك 

الهمهم باليل بقى وضبت البيت ومسحت وروقت والدنيا فله 

قامت راحت الشغل هيا وبابا وانا صحيت اختى بقولها تعالى نوضب ونمسح نعملها لماما مفاجاة علشان مش 

تزعل مننا قالتلى ماهيا موضبة وماسحة قولتلها مش مشكلة يلا انا شوفتها بتمسح ازاى تعالى نعمل زيها 

وبدانا الحرب فعلا بمسك الجردل وبكب الماية ورحت جبت اريل الاتومتيك وبكب بالكباية 

وطبعا الاريل بيزحلق جامد وانا املا الجردل واكب وطبعا البلاعة اتسدت خالص واختى عماله تتزحلق 

وتقف تقع على طول وانا قاعدة اضحك على الكنبة ويعينى هيا مش عارفة توصل والماية تقريبا ملت الشقة والماية واصلة لفوق رجلنا 

وماما جت بقى فتحت الباب لقت الماية غرقت السلم وبابا جه وراها وقعدوا يقولوا ايه ده 

قولتلهم مش عاوزينا نوضب ونساعدكم فى البيت وماما جايه تدخل الحمام تجيب مساحة تزيح بيها الماية 

راحت متزحلقة واقعة وانا عمالة اضحك وبابا عمال يجيب اطباق بلاستيك يملاها ماية ويرميها فى الشارع 

ويلهوى كانت هيصة وتانى يوم اتفجوا ان البياض بتاع البيت بيقع من اثر الاريل الكتير 

واطروا انهم  يبيضوا البيت 




ولما كانوا يجوا يزعقوا فيا اقولهم مش عاوزينا نتعلم استلموا بقى 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

هما الى غالطنين صح ​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (1 مايو 2010)

*موقف تانى بس عملته فى تيته بقى الله يرحمها 

كنت بروح عندها تقريبا على طول ومش باجى عندنا البيت غير بسيط 

وكانت فيه واحدة صحبيتى معايا فى المدرسة ساكنة تحت تيتة وكنت عاوزة انزل عندها على طول

وكانت تقولى الناس هتزهق منك وكانت تقفل الباب بتاع الشقة بالترباس علشان مش انزل وعلشان انا زئردة صغيرة 

مش كنت بطول الباب علشان افتح الترباس 

وطبعا مش كنت بستسلم للامر الواقع عملت ايه بقى 

كنت بجرى افتح كل الحنفيات الى فى الحمام والاحواض واسيبها على الاخر 

واجرى اصوت الحقينى ياتيته الحنفيات باظت ولما خالو هيجى هيزعقلى واعيط

تجرى يعينى تيته تحاول تقفل فى الحنفيات اروح انا اجرى اخد كرسى وافتح الباب واتسحب وانزل عند جارتنا

ومرة يعينى وهيا بتجرى اتزحلقت فى السراميك بس يوميها نزلت جابتنى من شعرى من تحت 

بس كانت بتحبنى خالص قعدت تطبطب عليا وتصالحنى 


كانت بجد  هيا امى وبحبها جدا وحشتينى اوى ياتيته انتى وماما سلمولى على بعض بقى ​*


----------



## جيلان (1 مايو 2010)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه مواقف تحفة بجد ​*
> 
> _*انا بقى شقية جدا من يومى وحتى فى شغلى مجننة المديرة والعيال وكل حاجة *_​
> _*هحكى واحدة واحدة *_​
> ...


 

*  انتوا مصااايب* :t11:


----------



## Coptic Man (1 مايو 2010)

Twin قال:


> *جديد ....... من البلاد العجيبه*​
> 
> *في مره بعد لما خلصت شغل علي الساعه 5 وده طبعاً لما كانت البلد أجازه بالكريسماس كنا شغلين حلواني*​
> *جتلي فكره مجنونه موت ......*
> ...


 
ههههههههههه

تصدق تستاهل خلاص الرياضة نقحت عليك اوي يا اخويا

اوعي المرة اللي جاية تتخطف البلاد مش مضمونة :t30:


----------



## Coptic Man (1 مايو 2010)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه مواقف تحفة بجد ​*
> 
> _*انا بقى شقية جدا من يومى وحتى فى شغلى مجننة المديرة والعيال وكل حاجة *_​
> _*هحكى واحدة واحدة *_​
> ...


 
ههههههههههههه

ده هما غلطانين رسمي نظمي 

بس بصراحة فطست من الضحك علي الموقف

في انتظار المزيد


----------



## روزي86 (1 مايو 2010)

*ههههههههههه*

*في موقف بردو يضحك واتكسفت اوي بس عدا علي خير والحمد لله*

*انا اول لما اشتغلت كان السنه اللي فاتت ودي كانت اول شغل ليا والحمد لله فيها لحد دلوقتي*

*المهم انا اتعرفت عليهم وحبوني اوي هناك زمايلي في الشغل*

*انا ماسكه متابعه العملا*

*ففي عميل اسمه تامر يوسف*

*انا بقي جديدة ومعرفش فالمدير قالي هاتي اسماء اللي هيتابعوا من العملاء*

*روحت لزميلتي وبقولها مين عشان اكتب بقي وادخل انا بنوته شاطره اهو هههههههههههه*

*راحت كانت بتهظر زي ما احنا بنهظر وقالتلي اسمه تامر حسني ههههههههههههه*

*انا بقي واخده الدنيا جد بقي ده شغل هههههههههه روحت كتبت تامر حسني ودخلت للمدير هههههههههههه*

*طلع بقي باين نظره ضعيف وماخدش باله من اسم الاب وعدا الموضوع او يمكن يكون خد باله ومش رضي يحرجني هههههههه*

*المهم خرجت بصيت هي وماتت من الضحك بقولها ايه يابنتي مالك قالتلي دخلتي للمدير بالاسم ده انا بقي في منتهي البراءة بقولها اه مش ده اسمه قالتلي ده انا بهزر ده اسمه تامر يوسف مش تامر حسني ههههههه*

*واختفت من قدامي كنت هاكولها ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (2 مايو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

عدنا 

طبعا فيه مواقف كتير بس هكتب الى فكراه

موقف محرج بس انا بغبائى قعدت اضحك تقريبا علشان مكسفش نفسى 

انا كنت فى علمى علوم والمهم بقى ماما الله يرحمها كانت بتدينى فى المادةدرسين على امل انى ازاكر

والتزم واصلا انا مش كنت بلاقى وقت غير للنوم كالعادة 

المهم كنت راجعة من درس وعندى درس تانى هيبتدى فى نفس الوقت وطالعين نجرى ومعايا بنتين 

ومن كتر الاستعجال كان فيه تاكسى بيحاول يعدى الشارع زحمة خالص وفية طين كتير فقولت للعيال احنا لسه هنستنى انا هتهزق

ورحت معدية على الطين وياريتنى ما عديت 

اتريت الطين ده تحتيه حفرة كبيرة ومش باينة من كتر الطين وخير الله ما اجعله خير 

لقيت رجلى مش موجودة واتريتها اتغرزت بقى فى الحفرة ام طين ومش  قادرة اطلعها 

والمصيبة بقى الشارع ده زحمة موت مشهور فى المنيا وكله محلات والناس تعدى مكسوفة وانا عماله اضحك بصوت عالى ومش قادرة 

وصحباتى كل واحدة عاملة نفسها اسد تيجى تشدنى تتزحلق 

لحد ما راجل كتر خيرة قالى معلش يابنتى انا هحاول اشدك 

وجه يشدنى مكنتش قادرة بجد ارفع رجلى كلها طين وتقيله خالص رحت قولتله استنى استنى سيبنى 

ورحت واقعة كلى فى الطين وسندت لحد ما قمت كانت رجلى بقى طلعت من الحفرة بس الحمد لله 

مكنتش فيه ولا حتة سليمة 

 لا وايه الناس الى فى الشارع ولاد حلال كله نزل الى نازل بجردل والى نازل بزجاجة مايه 

وكله عمال يكب عليا  وانا عمال اضحك ومن كتر الضحك مش عارفة اتصرف

حاولنا نوقف تاكسى محدش رضى طبعا كلى طين ومنظرى تحفة 

راحوا اصحابى كلموا بابا جه وجابلى هدوم معاه بس المشكلة بقى انى هغير هدومى فين 

ملقتش بصراحة غير حمام تبع جامع دخلت وغيرت 

ولما بابا جه قولتله شوفت وقعت فى بلاعة واصحابى قعدوا يقولولة مكنتش تعبت نفسك يعمو 

كنت فتحت الحنفية تانى يوم كنت هتلاقيها نازلة او هتلاقيها فى المجارى ومن يومها بقى اسمى انجى بكابورت 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

بجد موقف عمرى ما هقدر انساه بس كان جميل وضحكت ضحك عمرى ما ضحكته ابدا ​*


----------



## Alexander.t (2 مايو 2010)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> عدنا
> 
> ...




:new6::new6::new6:


----------



## جيلان (2 مايو 2010)

> *ولما بابا جه قولتله شوفت وقعت فى بلاعة واصحابى قعدوا يقولولة مكنتش تعبت نفسك يعمو
> 
> كنت فتحت الحنفية تانى يوم كنت هتلاقيها نازلة او هتلاقيها فى المجارى ومن يومها بقى اسمى انجى بكابورت
> *




*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه *


----------



## engy_love_jesus (2 مايو 2010)

*ماشى ماشى اضحكوا اضحكوا 

ما كان الموضوع اتسطر فى المنيا بس دلوقتى بقى عالمى 

​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (2 مايو 2010)

*مش هحكيلكم تانى علشان مش تضحكوا عليا ​*


----------



## grges monir (2 مايو 2010)

> مش هحكيلكم تانى علشان مش تضحكوا عليا ​


*يعنى نعمل اية انجى نعيط*
*وكلمة قى ودنك دة مش ضحك شكلها شماتة:t11:*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (2 مايو 2010)

*لا يخويا اضحك حد قالك حاجة 


يكش اقابلك ياجرجس فى ارض المعركة احترس​*


----------



## *koki* (2 مايو 2010)

انا مرة و انا صغيرة خالص يجي 6 سنين
بابا قالى خدى جنية و هاتى ربع كيلو بقسماط
و كان بيهزر طبعاااااااا
رحت انا اخدت ربع جنية و نزلت للست و قلتلها هاتى كيلو بقسماط
راحت بعد ما جابتة ادتلها الفلوس قالتلى لازم اكتر قولتلها لا بابا قال كده
و اعدت معاها يجى نص ساعة نتخانق روحت قولتلها مش عايزة حاجة و هاتى الفلوس
و بعد ما رجعت بابا قالى مفروض اخد جنية​


----------



## Twin (2 مايو 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> تصدق تستاهل خلاص الرياضة نقحت عليك اوي يا اخويا
> 
> اوعي المرة اللي جاية تتخطف البلاد مش مضمونة :t30:


 
*ههههههههههه*
*محتمل أخد بنصحتك :t30:*​


----------



## Twin (2 مايو 2010)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *كانت بجد هيا امى وبحبها جدا وحشتينى اوى ياتيته انتى وماما سلمولى على بعض بقى *


 
*هههههههههههه*
*يبنتي بلاش موضوع السلامات ده *
*ممكن يكونوا بيجيبوا في سرتك علي طول ويكونوا نفسهم يشفوكي :hlp:*
*أنا بقي مش بجيب سيره الناس ديه خالص*
*أنا مش عايز أرحلهم اليومين دول لسه عليا فبوس *
*هههههههههه*

*ربنا يرحمهم برحمته والبقيه في حياتك ...... صلواتهم لنا .... أبقي وصيهم عليا وأنا أوصي عليكي ال عندي :t30:*​


----------



## Twin (2 مايو 2010)

*ثواني كده .............*

*أنا نسيت أضحك صحيح*

:t11::t11::t11::t11:
:263na::34ef::263na:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (2 مايو 2010)

Twin قال:


> *ثواني كده .............*
> 
> *أنا نسيت أضحك صحيح*
> 
> ...



ههههههههههه
يارايق 30:​


----------



## Twin (3 مايو 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> 
> يارايق 30:​


* أصلي نسيت أضحك :t30:
*​


----------



## Twin (3 مايو 2010)

*أيه ده المواقف خلصت :hlp:*​


----------



## روزي86 (3 مايو 2010)

هههههههههههه

يلا بقي انت قولت عندك مواقف كتير

يلا طلع المستخبي هههههههههههه


----------



## +Coptic+ (3 مايو 2010)

*هقول لكم موقف شبة بتاع كوكي عن البياع
كنت وانا صغير حوالي 8 او 9 سنوات بحب اشرب سفن اب جدا وكان بيجبوة ليا و يحطوة في الثلاجة في يوم خالي وحب يهزر معيا راح شرب الزجاجة و قفلها وحطها في الثلاجة مليانة مياة فجيت اشرب منها طعمها مياة فرحت قلت لبابا كده قالي ده اكيد من عند الشركة روح للبقال للي قريب مننا قول له
انا اخذت الزجاجة وطلعت وحدي للراجل اقول له انت مديني سفن اب مياة الراجل مبقاش عارف يصدق كلامي ولا يعمل اية معيا وانا مصر اني اخد غيرها بس وسط وانا واقف مع البقال لقيت خالي جاي يعتزر للراجل وعرفت المقلب واتكسفت قوي من ساعتها بطلت ارجع حاجة لاي محل بعد مشتريها*


----------



## روزي86 (3 مايو 2010)

ههههههههههههههه

حلو يا ماجد هههههههههههههه


----------



## engy_love_jesus (3 مايو 2010)

*ليه ياخويا تنسى تضحك لا اضحك ماشى ماشى مش هوصى حد عليك 

وامشى بقى اجرى فى المطرة تانى ​*


----------



## روزي86 (3 مايو 2010)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *ليه ياخويا تنسى تضحك لا اضحك ماشى ماشى مش هوصى حد عليك ​*
> 
> 
> _*وامشى بقى اجرى فى المطرة تانى *_​


 

ههههههههههه قمراية يا انجي بجد


----------



## Twin (4 مايو 2010)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *ليه ياخويا تنسى تضحك لا اضحك ماشى ماشى مش هوصى حد عليك ​*
> 
> 
> 
> _*وامشى بقى اجرى فى المطرة تانى *_​


*:crazy_pil*
*ههههههههههه*
*مش مهم :t30:*
*عندي ناس كتير ممكن أوصيهم عليا بورقه علي الهيكل في القداس 30:*​ 
*والحمد لله أحنا دخلين علي الشتا هنا ومفيش مطر في الشتا :crazy_pil*
*وغير كده أنا مش هجري تاني زي ما كوبتك قلي :11azy:*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (4 مايو 2010)

*مفيش مطر فى الشتا ليه امال المطر فى الصيف 

حرام عليك هتبقى انتى والعيال فى المدرسة والامتحانات ​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (4 مايو 2010)

_*

روزي86 قال:



			ههههههههههه قمراية يا انجي بجد
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


انت الى قمر ياحبيبتى يخليكى ليا ياسكر​*_


----------



## max mike (5 مايو 2010)

*مرة كنت ماشى فى شارع زحمة خاااااااااااااالص عارفين كلنا وسط الزحمة الناس بتخبط فى بعض وواحدة ست كبيرة ماشية قدامى خبطت فيها من غير قصد وسط الزحمة افتكرتنى نشاااااااال وعايز اسرقها وقفت وزعقت ولمت الناس والناس جات وعايزة تمسك فيا وعارفين بقى الناس الجدعة متتوصاش فى المواقف دى هههههههههههه وكانوا عايزين يضربونى :hlp:  بس الحمدلله الموضوع اتلم على خير من غير ضرب ولا حاجة ههههههههههههه


باين عليها ست مجنونة

بس بعدها قعدت اضحك ضحك*​


----------



## جيلان (5 مايو 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *مرة كنت ماشى فى شارع زحمة خاااااااااااااالص عارفين كلنا وسط الزحمة الناس بتخبط فى بعض وواحدة ست كبيرة ماشية قدامى خبطت فيها من غير قصد وسط الزحمة افتكرتنى نشاااااااال وعايز اسرقها وقفت وزعقت ولمت الناس والناس جات وعايزة تمسك فيا وعارفين بقى الناس الجدعة متتوصاش فى المواقف دى هههههههههههه وكانوا عايزين يضربونى :hlp: بس الحمدلله الموضوع اتلم على خير من غير ضرب ولا حاجة ههههههههههههه*​
> 
> 
> *باين عليها ست مجنونة*​
> ...


 

*ههههههههههههههههه يااه اخرتها تطلع نشال .. كل واحد يخلى باله من موضوعه بقى*


----------



## max mike (5 مايو 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه يااه اخرتها تطلع نشال .. كل واحد يخلى باله من موضوعه بقى*






*هههههههههههههه اه انا نشال هههههههههه


خلى بالك من مواضيعك ومدوناتك بقى انتى اول واحدة هنشلها
​*
:t30: :smil16:​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (5 مايو 2010)

*يلهوى مش تقول كنت خبيت المواضيع 
​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (5 مايو 2010)

*وكبرت بقى ودخلت الجامعة وقولت قال هعقل ولا الهوا 

كنت فى محاضرة والى كان بيديهلنا نائب رئيس الجامعة والدكتور ده عالم فى الحفريات 

وكان قال بيحب يعرض المحاضرة على الداتا شو وطبعا لازم يقفل نور المدرج وانا قعدت ورا وطبعا لان دفعتنا اكبر دفعة فى الوجود

20 طالب فكلنا متشافين 

وانا ورا بقى رحت فى النوم واول مرة اشخر بصوت قمت من النوم مفزوعة لقيت الدكتور فوق راسى وماسك  قلم 

يوكن ومصر انه يرسملى شنب اقوله يادكتور خلاص يقولى ابدا لاممكن ابدا 

يدكتور انت الكبير لالالالالا هرسملك شنب يعنى هرسملك شنب 

قالى وانا قدك نمت والدكتور داخل بكباية مية ساقعة واحنا فى عز الحر 

وانا كنت هموت عليها ولما نمت الدكتور اداهانى فى وشى قومنى 

قولتله تصدق مفرقتش بردوا قميصك شربها 

قعدوا يضحكوا قالى روحى اغسلى وشك يامصيبة انتى وتعالى انا عارف هتبقى مدرسة ازاى انتى 

هتبقى اشقى مدرسة قولتله لالالالالالالالالالا عيب يادكتور متقولش كدة قال مدرسة قال 

​*


----------



## جيلان (5 مايو 2010)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *وكبرت بقى ودخلت الجامعة وقولت قال هعقل ولا الهوا ​*
> 
> _*كنت فى محاضرة والى كان بيديهلنا نائب رئيس الجامعة والدكتور ده عالم فى الحفريات *_​
> _*وكان قال بيحب يعرض المحاضرة على الداتا شو وطبعا لازم يقفل نور المدرج وانا قعدت ورا وطبعا لان دفعتنا اكبر دفعة فى الوجود*_​
> ...


 

*ههههههههههههههه هو سعد زعلول قالها .. مافيش فايدة :heat:*


----------



## روزي86 (5 مايو 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه هو سعد زعلول قالها .. مافيش فايدة :heat:*


 

ههههههههههههه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (6 مايو 2010)

*فى موقف لسة طازة
ماما وهى داخلة تنام جاية تقولى مش تنسى تقفلى المروحة عشان مش تنام عليها تتعب
لسة يدوبك مش كملت كلامها وبقولها حاضر هطفى النور كمان شوية ههههههههههههههه
دة دليل على قوة الذاكرة وضعف الزهايمر ههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## max mike (6 مايو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *فى موقف لسة طازة
> ماما وهى داخلة تنام جاية تقولى مش تنسى تقفلى المروحة عشان مش تنام عليها تتعب
> لسة يدوبك مش كملت كلامها وبقولها حاضر هطفى النور كمان شوية ههههههههههههههه
> دة دليل على قوة الذاكرة وضعف الزهايمر ههههههههههههههههه​*






*هههههههههههه ربنا يشفيكى يابنتى​*:11azy:​


----------



## روزي86 (6 مايو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *فى موقف لسة طازة​*
> *ماما وهى داخلة تنام جاية تقولى مش تنسى تقفلى المروحة عشان مش تنام عليها تتعب*
> *لسة يدوبك مش كملت كلامها وبقولها حاضر هطفى النور كمان شوية ههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *دة دليل على قوة الذاكرة وضعف الزهايمر ههههههههههههههههه*​


 
هههههههههه عادي يا قمر انا كتير كده

احنا خلاص راحت علينا هههههههههههه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (6 مايو 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *هههههههههههه ربنا يشفيكى يابنتى​*:11azy:​




ههههههههههههه
شوفت يابنى
ولسسسسسسة 
ههههههههههه​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (6 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه عادي يا قمر انا كتير كده
> 
> احنا خلاص راحت علينا هههههههههههه




يابنتى اللى زينا خلصوا
انا مش عارفة قاعدين بنعمل اية لحددلوقتى
ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Twin (8 مايو 2010)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *مفيش مطر فى الشتا ليه امال المطر فى الصيف ​*
> 
> 
> _*حرام عليك هتبقى انتى والعيال فى المدرسة والامتحانات *_​


* أه*
*مش في حاجه أسمها فرق توقيت*
*وخط أستواء وكدار الجدي والسرطان *
*يبنتي شكبك مدرسه ألعاب أو رسم ههههههههههههه*
*مالك أنتي بالجغرفيا :t30:*​


----------



## Twin (8 مايو 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه هو سعد زعلول قالها .. مافيش فايدة :heat:*


*هههههههههههههه*
*هو سعد زغلول قلها لإنجي :hlp:*​


----------



## جيلان (8 مايو 2010)

twin قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*
> 
> 
> *هو سعد زغلول قلها لإنجي :hlp:*​


 

*اعدت اقوله السكر بيجى للصغيريين وانت صغير مسمعش الكلام اهه خلع بدرى*


----------



## Twin (11 مايو 2010)

*لا إله الا المسيح*

*كل المنتدي بقي فقر كده وكله نكد *
*أيه مفيش حد بيضحك علشان نضحك معاه*
*أنا زهقت ...................... وحدووووووه*​


----------



## روزي86 (11 مايو 2010)

ههههههههههههههه

لالالالالالا انا اهو بضحك

هنعمل ايه بس

دنياااااااااااااااااااا هههههههههههههه


----------



## Twin (11 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> لالالالالالا انا اهو بضحك
> 
> ...


* هههههههههه*
*يا لها من دنيا ................. غريبه فعلاً*

*أقولك أقفلي الموضوع وال يحصل معه مقوف بضحك مع نفسه ههههههههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (11 مايو 2010)

twin قال:


> *هههههههههه*
> 
> *يا لها من دنيا ................. غريبه فعلاً*​
> 
> *أقولك أقفلي الموضوع وال يحصل معه مقوف بضحك مع نفسه ههههههههههه*​


 

ههههههههه لالالالالالالالا خليه مش هنقفله

هما بس عندهم امتحانات وهيخلصوا ويجوا ههههههههههه

بجد هفكر في مواقف واجي اقولها انا عندي كتير

بس الزهيمر بقي هههههههههههه


----------



## Twin (11 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه لالالالالالالالا خليه مش هنقفله
> 
> هما بس عندهم امتحانات وهيخلصوا ويجوا ههههههههههه
> 
> ...



*طويب ..... منتظرين*
*وبرده انا عندي مواقف كتير بس خليها شويه الأخير ربه كريم :w00t:*​


----------



## روزي86 (11 مايو 2010)

انا جيت اهو عشان مش تزعل وتقفل الموضوع ههههههههههه

بص هي ممكن تكون مواقف مش تضحك بس هقول بقي رخامه هههههههههه

يعني الاسبوع اللي فات نزلت مع ماما نشتري طلبات

وانا نازله بنعدي الطريق وراح متوسيكل جيه وخد جنبي وخدتلي خبطه جامده

هههههههههه وماما بتقوله مش تفتح راح قالها هي اللي غلطانه ههههههههه قولتلها معلش بقي اصل انا اللي كنت بسوق هههههههههه وبعدها بشويه وانا ماشه وخلاص بقي كان اخر اليوم

انا بقي عامله البت الجامده وماسكه الفون وفاتحه النت يعني مش قادره خالص لما اروح حبكيت في الشارع ههههههه وفي رصيف ومش اخدت بالي ونزلت بقي وقعه عسل هههههههههههه

رجلي حسيتها اتشلت هههههههههه

وعادي جدا فضلت اضحك ولا كأن شئ حصل ولا بصيت علي حد عشان الكسفه كانت مولعه هههههههههههه


----------



## Twin (11 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> انا جيت اهو عشان مش تزعل وتقفل الموضوع ههههههههههه
> 
> بص هي ممكن تكون مواقف مش تضحك بس هقول بقي رخامه هههههههههه
> 
> ...


 
*ههههههههههههههه*
*جامد بتاع التلفون والوقعه *
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*بس قوليلي التلفون حصلو حاجه :gy0000:*
*وهو بكميرا والا أتنين*
* :99:*​


----------



## روزي86 (11 مايو 2010)

twin قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *جامد بتاع التلفون والوقعه *
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​
> ...


 

ههههههههههه نوووووو مش حصلوا حاجه وهو بكاميرا واحده

هههههه بس انا اللي حصلي شلل مؤقت هههههههههههههههه


----------



## Twin (11 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه نوووووو مش حصلوا حاجه وهو بكاميرا واحده


*هههههههههههه*
*الحمد لله طمنتيني*
*أن التلفون لسه بخير *​


----------



## روزي86 (11 مايو 2010)

twin قال:


> *هههههههههههه*
> 
> *الحمد لله طمنتيني*
> 
> *أن التلفون لسه بخير *​


 

هههههههههه بقي كده

وااااااااااااااااء واااااااااااااااااء

انت وحش ومش هحكيلك تاني خالص مالص هههههههههه

اطمن التليفون بخير هههههههههههه


----------



## just member (11 مايو 2010)

*بأمانة مثل السكر يا اخوتى
فيا متابع...

*​


----------



## روزي86 (11 مايو 2010)

just member قال:


> *بأمانة مثل السكر يا اخوتى*
> 
> *فيا متابع...*
> **​


 

هههههههههه منور يا جوجو

اهو انت بقي اللي سكر :08:هههههههههه


----------



## +Coptic+ (11 مايو 2010)

*الف سلامة يا روزي عاوزين مواقف تاني بس من غير اصابات
ربنا يحافظ عليكي*


----------



## just member (11 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه منور يا جوجو
> 
> اهو انت بقي اللي سكر :08:هههههههههه


*الله يخليكي يا روزى 
ويبارك خدمتك
*​


----------



## روزي86 (11 مايو 2010)

m1ged قال:


> *الف سلامة يا روزي عاوزين مواقف تاني بس من غير اصابات*
> *ربنا يحافظ عليكي*


 
هههههههه الله يسلمك يا ماجد ربنا يخليك

مش زي ناس همهم يطمنوا علي الفون

عارفين نفسهم بقي الناس دي ههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (11 مايو 2010)

just member قال:


> *الله يخليكي يا روزى *
> 
> *ويبارك خدمتك*​


 

ويخليك انت يا جوجو يا رقيق


----------



## engy_love_jesus (11 مايو 2010)

*انا جيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت 

مواقف سريعة كدة كنا فى سكشن حيوان فى كلية العلوم والسكشن كله سراميك والكراسى حديدة ومش ليها مسند 

واحنا كنا اربعة بنات مسيحين فى الدفعة كلها والكراسى لما رجلها حديد بتتزحلق على السراميك جامد 

المهم كان المعيد منسجم كنا بناخد الحمام بيشرحلنا الجهاز الدورى فيها على الصبورة علشان لما نشرحة  نشوفها 

وكان عامل فيها جاى من برة مفيش ولا حرف بيقوله عربى يا لتينى يا انجلش وانا ايه فلة فى الاتنين انضف من الصينى 

وعماله اكتب لصحبيتى رسايل فى الكشكول وبينى وبينها بنت بتوصل الكشكول بينا 

والمعمل كله ساكت ترمى الابرة تسمع صوتها وفجاة واذا مرة واحدة البنت الى بينا تتزحلقبالكرسى وتنزل زربوا فى الارض 

ومن كتر صوت الكرسى لما وقع الامن بتاع الكلية طلع يجرى على السكشن وانا عماله اضحك انا واصحابى ومش قادرين والدكتور عامل نفسه جامد ووشه محمر من كتر كتم الضحك 

وزعقلنا وانا مش قادرة امسك نفسى وخلاص بقى اخدنا وقت ورجعنا تانى نكمل شرح ولسه هيمسك التباشيرة يكمل 

تروح واحدة تانى من الصف الى جنبينا زربوا تقع فى الارض وقتها بقى مقدرناش بقى خالص والله لو كان جبلنا رئيس الكلية 

وحتى الدكتور كان هيفطس من الضحك ولغى السكشن وطردنا شر طردة ​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (11 مايو 2010)

*وتتوالى المواقف بقى بالنسبة للوقعات 

قاعدين على سلم كلية علوم مستنين السكشن يبدا 

ونلاقى دكتورة بقى متحنطرة فيها بالكعب بقى وعلى السراميك تك تك تك تك  وصدعت اهلنا 

وهيا نازلة على السلم يامعلم هوب زربو بقيت فى الارض بقدرت قادر وانا مش قادرة مش اضحك ومش قادرة اقوم اساعدها تقوم 

وفوجات بقولها مشوفتيش فيلم اصمالله عليك بطولة ما تاخد بالك 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## روزي86 (11 مايو 2010)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *وتتوالى المواقف بقى بالنسبة للوقعات ​*
> 
> _*قاعدين على سلم كلية علوم مستنين السكشن يبدا *_​
> _*ونلاقى دكتورة بقى متحنطرة فيها بالكعب بقى وعلى السراميك تك تك تك تك وصدعت اهلنا *_​
> ...


 

هههههههههههههه جامد الموقف ده 

الف سلامه عليها ههههههههههههه


----------



## engy_love_jesus (11 مايو 2010)

*ونرجع تانى مع مواقف كليه علوم التى لا تنسى 

كان عندنا محاضرة حيوان ( تشريح مقارن ) تلات ساعات وبعديها سكشن حيوان تشريح اربع ساعات 

فكنا فاصلين خالص بجد مش قادرين نسمع حاجة تانى وبعديها بقى كان عندنا سكشن فيزياء والفيزياء كلها توصيلات 

وحسابات عايزة دماغ فايقة واحنا مفيش مهيسين رسمى 

ومعانا ولد اسمه رامى فى الدفعة كل شوية يقول سمعت اخر جملة فى السبوع نقوله ايه يقولنا اسمع كولوم امك 

كولوم ( قانون فى الفيزياء ) واحنا من كتر التهيس بنضحك بصوت عالى جه الدكتور قال مالكم انتوا شاربين ولا ايه 

قولناله لا كان عندنا حيوان سبع ساعات قال كان مين  قولناله كان عادل شاهين 

واحنا فتحنا بقى فى الضحك 

هو كان بيسال على اسم الدكتور واحنا كنا بنتكلم عن الحيوان 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

وطبعا اتطردنا كلنا والسكشن اتلغى 

مش عارفة كانوا مستقصدينا ليه يساتر عليهم غلاوين ​*


----------



## +Coptic+ (11 مايو 2010)

*اتمني تكوني اتخرجتي يا انجي و المواقف دي من زمان لان شكلك كده هتتفصلي من الكلية لو طولتي اكتر
انت مسبتيش دكتور من غير متعملي معة موقف
ربنا يستر*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (11 مايو 2010)

*اتخرجت ياماجد وياحسرتااااااااااااااااااااااه 

بس مش تفرح فيا مغلبه المديرة بردوا فى الشغل ولينا لقائات تانية بقى 

مع مغامراتى فى المدرسة ومع العيال​*


----------



## الملك العقرب (11 مايو 2010)

اخر موقف حصلي ناس قلتلي طلبين ناس تشتغل تبع المحافظة المهم رحت هناك انا و اتنين صحابي قدمنا و اخدوا اسمئنا قللنا استنو شوية لحد ما ننادي عليكوا اعدنا مستنين ساعة و نص لحد ما نادوا علينا دخلنا جوة لاقيت طابور ضخم جدا اطول من سور الصين وقف فيه مبسوط بقي صحابي اتخنقوا و مشيوا و انا مبتسم جدا و مبسوط هشتغل في الحكومة بقي بعد مرور تلات سعات وقفين الدور كان قريب يجي عليا طلع موظف وشه منور زي البدر ايه يخواتي قمر منور و انا مذلت مبتسم لسه مش عارف ليه راح قلنا بصوت عالي جبرت انهردة استكفينا انا بقية مرة وحدة الابتسامة طارت و النسر روح قلتله ايه يا جدع انتا بتقول ايه بعد تلات ساعات تقلنا استكفينا قلي لا يا عم في فرصة تنية تعالي يوم التلات الي جي اسال تيجي تاني امتا قلتلك صباحك عسل ابقي اقلع الجزمة و اضربني بيها لو فكرت اعبركم تاني طبعا كان في ناس معانا في الطبور كانو هيقتلوه بس غيرنا رئنيا لان امن الدولة كان قريبة اوي من المحافظة هههههههههههه و الحمد لله لسة مبتسم


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 مايو 2010)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *وتتوالى المواقف بقى بالنسبة للوقعات
> 
> قاعدين على سلم كلية علوم مستنين السكشن يبدا
> 
> ...





هههههههههههههههههههههههه
موقف جامد ولا اسم الفيلم تحفة
ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (12 مايو 2010)

الملك العقرب قال:


> اخر موقف حصلي ناس قلتلي طلبين ناس تشتغل تبع المحافظة المهم رحت هناك انا و اتنين صحابي قدمنا و اخدوا اسمئنا قللنا استنو شوية لحد ما ننادي عليكوا اعدنا مستنين ساعة و نص لحد ما نادوا علينا دخلنا جوة لاقيت طابور ضخم جدا اطول من سور الصين وقف فيه مبسوط بقي صحابي اتخنقوا و مشيوا و انا مبتسم جدا و مبسوط هشتغل في الحكومة بقي بعد مرور تلات سعات وقفين الدور كان قريب يجي عليا طلع موظف وشه منور زي البدر ايه يخواتي قمر منور و انا مذلت مبتسم لسه مش عارف ليه راح قلنا بصوت عالي جبرت انهردة استكفينا انا بقية مرة وحدة الابتسامة طارت و النسر روح قلتله ايه يا جدع انتا بتقول ايه بعد تلات ساعات تقلنا استكفينا قلي لا يا عم في فرصة تنية تعالي يوم التلات الي جي اسال تيجي تاني امتا قلتلك صباحك عسل ابقي اقلع الجزمة و اضربني بيها لو فكرت اعبركم تاني طبعا كان في ناس معانا في الطبور كانو هيقتلوه بس غيرنا رئنيا لان امن الدولة كان قريبة اوي من المحافظة هههههههههههه و الحمد لله لسة مبتسم


 

هههههههههه عسل يا بيشو

يارب دايما مبتسم يا جميل


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 مايو 2010)

الملك العقرب قال:


> اخر موقف حصلي ناس قلتلي طلبين ناس تشتغل تبع المحافظة المهم رحت هناك انا و اتنين صحابي قدمنا و اخدوا اسمئنا قللنا استنو شوية لحد ما ننادي عليكوا اعدنا مستنين ساعة و نص لحد ما نادوا علينا دخلنا جوة لاقيت طابور ضخم جدا اطول من سور الصين وقف فيه مبسوط بقي صحابي اتخنقوا و مشيوا و انا مبتسم جدا و مبسوط هشتغل في الحكومة بقي بعد مرور تلات سعات وقفين الدور كان قريب يجي عليا طلع موظف وشه منور زي البدر ايه يخواتي قمر منور و انا مذلت مبتسم لسه مش عارف ليه راح قلنا بصوت عالي جبرت انهردة استكفينا انا بقية مرة وحدة الابتسامة طارت و النسر روح قلتله ايه يا جدع انتا بتقول ايه بعد تلات ساعات تقلنا استكفينا قلي لا يا عم في فرصة تنية تعالي يوم التلات الي جي اسال تيجي تاني امتا قلتلك صباحك عسل ابقي اقلع الجزمة و اضربني بيها لو فكرت اعبركم تاني طبعا كان في ناس معانا في الطبور كانو هيقتلوه بس غيرنا رئنيا لان امن الدولة كان قريبة اوي من المحافظة هههههههههههه و الحمد لله لسة مبتسم




هههههههههههه
انا بقول الطيب احسن برضو
وكفاية انك لسة مبتسم​


----------



## روزي86 (12 مايو 2010)

يلا بقي فين المواقف

عايزه اضحك بقي هههههههه


----------



## Coptic Man (12 مايو 2010)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ​*
> 
> _*عدنا *_​
> _*طبعا فيه مواقف كتير بس هكتب الى فكراه*_​
> ...


 
:new6::new6::new6: 

اكثر موقف عجبني لحد دلوقتي 

يا انجي بكابورت :new6:


----------



## Twin (12 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> مش زي ناس همهم يطمنوا علي الفون
> 
> عارفين نفسهم بقي الناس دي ههههههههههه



*يبنتي أنت تتعوضي :hlp:*
*بس التلفون مش هيتعوض هنضطر نشتري واحد جديد ههههههههههه*​


----------



## Twin (12 مايو 2010)

*إنجي هو أنتي مواقف جامعه بس ومدرسه *
*وقبليهم طفوله مشرده هههههههههه قصدي بريئه *
*مفيش كده موقف جد بس يضحك في الكنيسه والا الدير هههههههههه*

*شوفي الموقف ال جي ده جوه الدير ههههههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (12 مايو 2010)

Twin قال:


> *يبنتي أنت تتعوضي :hlp:*
> 
> *بس التلفون مش هيتعوض هنضطر نشتري واحد جديد ههههههههههه*​


 

:smil8: :smil8: :smil8:

هههههههههه ماشي ماشي 

ربنا يسامحك ههههههههه :t30:


----------



## Twin (12 مايو 2010)

twin قال:


> *كنت في أحد الأديرة *
> *وجة معاد التسبحة الساعة 3 الفجر وكنا حوالي 5 أشخاص بس*
> *طبعاً أنا مش بطل القصة بس أنا كنت مستمع لفصولها*
> 
> ...



 ده موقف كتبته في موضوع اللقاء الشخصي معايا في قسم لقاء خاص وده من سنين​


----------



## روزي86 (12 مايو 2010)

ههههههههههههه موقف حلو واضح انهم قلبهم قلب خصايه ههههههههههههه:t30:


----------



## engy_love_jesus (12 مايو 2010)

*انتوا فضايح ماشى يمرمر انجى بكابورت حاضر 

مش هحكيلكم تانى ​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (12 مايو 2010)

*بس علشان خاطر عيونك يا امير يسلام خد المواقف دى بقى 

بص ياسيدى انا متربية فى كنيستى مارجرجس وايه بقى الاباء الكهنة والخدام حتى الفراشين دول اصحابى 

هزار وضحك المهم كنت فى ثانوى وطالعين رحلة البحر الاحمر بنات بس ومعانا ابونا افرايم هو كبير فى السن بس صغير فى الجسم خالص رفيع خالص وقصير وطبعا فى فرق فى الاحجام سيادة الرئيس بينى وبينة 

فواقفين فى الطرقة بعد ما طلعنا من المنيا واخدنا طريق راس غارب وهو ضيق خالص وعمالين نهزر مع بعض 

واقوله ابونا بالزمة شكل الجبل تحفة عاوزة اخد خلوة فيه نزلنا 

يقولى يسلام اتلمى يا انجى خلينا نوصل بالسلامة اقوله لا علشان خطرى هو انا بقولك هروح مكان غلط 

ده انا بقولك هاخد خلوة روحية فيه تاملية مردش عليا :11azy::11azy:

المهم بهزر مع اصحابى ومرة واحدة لقيته بيقولى عارفة يابت يا انجى كان نفسى ابقى كلبوظ وتختوخ وانا صغير

قولتله ليه قالى علشان الناس تقولى يا واد ياتقيل وانا بعفوية قولتله ليه كانوا بيقولولك يواد يخفيف 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه قعدنا نضحك يجى ربع ساعة وخير اللهم ما اجعلة خير 

اتقلبنا والاتوبيس اتغرس فى وسط الصحرا واتعورنا وكانت بهدلة ورغم كل ده بهزر بردوا 

راح قالى عاوزة خلوة عاوزة خلوة عيشى فى الجبل قولتله شوفت الى يجى عليا مش يكسب ابدا 

ويعينى قعدنا تلات ساعات فى وسط الجبل فى الفجر لولا مارجرجس بعتلنا عربية بجد انقزتنا مش كنا مشينا من المكان ده ابدا 

خافوا منى بقى ​*


----------



## mero_engel (12 مايو 2010)

*ههههههههههههه حلوه يا انجي *
*شكلك كنتي شقيه موووت ومطلعه عين الاباء الكهنه*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (12 مايو 2010)

*موقف تانى بقى 

انا مجنونة مسرح وتمثيل ومكنش عندنا نشاط المسرح ده ابدا فى الكنيسة 

وطلبنا من ابونا اننا نعمله وكدة وافق وطبعا مكنتش فيه امكانيات ليه لانه نشاط جديد 

اننا ناجر ملابس وديكورات وخلفيات وقررنا اننا هنلم من بعض وهنبنى كل حتة فى  المسرح ده على ايدينا 

يعنى ابننا بمعنى اصح واتصرفنا فى كل حاجة 

ففيه واحد فاتح استوديو جابلنا الخلفيات الى عنده وبتدينا نصلحها لو فيها ققطع ونرسم عليها خلفيات الى احنا عاوزينها فمدين فراشة فوق سطح الكنيسة 

ومعلقين الخلفيات ومتشعبطين على الكراسى والسلالم بنرسم الخلفيات ونلونها بالوان الزيت 

فطلع ابن ابونا هو قدينا فى السن وجه رمى علينا الوان الزيت وبهدلنا بيها بس طبعا احنا بنشتغل بلبس الشغل 

وهو كان لابس بنطلون ديرتى نصة اخضر ونصة اصفر وانا مسكت فرشة الالوان وطالعة اجرى وراه الونله البنطلون 

واقوله ده انا هعمل فيك معروف وهخلهولك لون واحد واحنا بنجرى دخلنا مكتب الاباء الكهنة واخ على المنظر 

كلهم قاعدين وكله تنح وانا داخلة رابطة شعرى باشرب وريحة الالوان والغراء جميلة طبعا فايحة من اللبس وشكلى متشرد وماسكة الفرشة فى ايدى ومش عارفة اتصرف ازاى 

ومش اتكسف على دمى وارجع لا طبعا مش ابقى انا

وكمان مامتة كانت قاعدة مع باباه رحت قولت لباباه على فكرة انا عاملة خاطر ليك ولتاصونى غير كدة كنت حدفتة بعلبة الالوان فى وشة 

وطبعا المكتب كان فيه  ناس قاعدة مع الاباء الكهنة وكله مات على روحة من الضحك من المنظر والكلام 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

مش عارفة ليه كانو عندى احساس انهم هيكتبوا على باب الكنيسة ممنوع دخول انجى الكنيسة بعد كدة 

​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (12 مايو 2010)

*اه ياميروا يختى اسكتى كانوا هيطردونى ​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 مايو 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
دى يابنتى مش مواقف بس
دى طرائف انجى وشركائها
هههههههههههههه​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 مايو 2010)

حصل معايا حتة موقف النهاردة تحفة
ههههههههههههههههههه
مش قدرت امسك نفسى من الضحك
هههههههههههههههههه

كنت راحة انا وماما للدكتور بتاعى وبنركب مواصلات
وحظى الوحش ان العربية كلها مليانة و
مافيش غير الكرسين اللى جانب السواق هما اللى فاضيين
قولت ل ماما مش مهم نركب عشان نلحقه ويارتنى ما قلت
هههههههههههههههههه طلعت ماما الاول وجيت اركب انا بقا
جة السواق ينط ويقولى اركبى بسرعة بسرعة الظابط جاى
كنت لسة بحط اول رجل ولاقيت السواق ماشى بالعربية
وماما تشد فيا وانا نص برا ونص جوا ولازم كوتشى بيزحلق 
كل ما اطلع رجلى تتزحلق وماما عمالة تشد فيا برغم انى مش مليانة اصلا
بس ضغط الضحك مع العربية ماشية مش عارفة ترفعنى وانا رجلى شغالة زحلقة
هههههههههههههههههه واد فى الباب عشان العربيات مش تخبطنى وماما ماسكة الايد تانية تشدنى منها
و الحمدلله طلعت بعد عذاب وصراع مع الزحلقة كنت اتخطبت فى رجلى وكتفى 
وراجعة بمشى بعرج والحمدلله ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (13 مايو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> حصل معايا حتة موقف النهاردة تحفة​
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> مش قدرت امسك نفسى من الضحك
> هههههههههههههههههه​
> ...


 

هههههههههه الف سلامه عليكي يا قمر


----------



## الملك العقرب (13 مايو 2010)

افتكرت موقف حصل مع واحد صحبي بس جامد اوي مرة اتنين صحابي كان وراهم شغل فخلصلو بليل متاخر فو هم مشيين شافو  عربية بتجري و بيجري وراها عربية سودة تنية المهم كسرت عليها و زنقتها في ركن كدا في الشارع و نزل منها اربع رجالة كدا الواحد منهم عاكل زي الدرفة نزلو علي العربية التنية و نزلو الراجل الي كان فيها و طحنوه ضرب لحد ما قريب يموت و اخدوه هو و عربيته و مشيو واحد منهم بقي اخدته الشهامة راح واخد ارقام العربيات ديه و بلغ بيها مباحث اسكندرية في ظرف ربع ساعة البلوس كان مكلمهم علي التليفون و قلهم احنا اتحققنا من الموضوع و طلع بجد ياريت تشرفونا في الاسم عشان نعمل اللاذم قللهم لا احنا مش فضيين و هنروح قلهم طيب لو تحب نبعتلك عربية و نجيبك من البيت ههههههههههه قله لا احنا فضيين يا باشا ثواني و نكون عندك المهم راحوا قسم الشرطة فعلا و هناك لاقوا التحقيق شغال الشرطة عرفت ان الي حصل ده كان حاجة زي تصفيت حسبات بين عناصر المفيا بتاعة مصر و الموضوع طلع كبير اوي اخدو صحابي في عربية و نزلو بيهم لمو شوية شهدود من امان تواجد العصابة ديه الموضوع خلص علي الساعة 3 الفجر الظابط قلهم انو خدمتو البلد بجد الناس ديه كانت مطلوبة في قضايا فساد و ارهاب و سلاح و مخدرات و الحمد لله اتمسكوا بس انا و صحابي وصلنا لنتيجة مهمة اننا لما نبلغ الشرطة بعد كدا نكلمهم من تليفون غريب ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (13 مايو 2010)

الملك العقرب قال:


> افتكرت موقف حصل مع واحد صحبي بس جامد اوي مرة اتنين صحابي كان وراهم شغل فخلصلو بليل متاخر فو هم مشيين شافو عربية بتجري و بيجري وراها عربية سودة تنية المهم كسرت عليها و زنقتها في ركن كدا في الشارع و نزل منها اربع رجالة كدا الواحد منهم عاكل زي الدرفة نزلو علي العربية التنية و نزلو الراجل الي كان فيها و طحنوه ضرب لحد ما قريب يموت و اخدوه هو و عربيته و مشيو واحد منهم بقي اخدته الشهامة راح واخد ارقام العربيات ديه و بلغ بيها مباحث اسكندرية في ظرف ربع ساعة البلوس كان مكلمهم علي التليفون و قلهم احنا اتحققنا من الموضوع و طلع بجد ياريت تشرفونا في الاسم عشان نعمل اللاذم قللهم لا احنا مش فضيين و هنروح قلهم طيب لو تحب نبعتلك عربية و نجيبك من البيت ههههههههههه قله لا احنا فضيين يا باشا ثواني و نكون عندك المهم راحوا قسم الشرطة فعلا و هناك لاقوا التحقيق شغال الشرطة عرفت ان الي حصل ده كان حاجة زي تصفيت حسبات بين عناصر المفيا بتاعة مصر و الموضوع طلع كبير اوي اخدو صحابي في عربية و نزلو بيهم لمو شوية شهدود من امان تواجد العصابة ديه الموضوع خلص علي الساعة 3 الفجر الظابط قلهم انو خدمتو البلد بجد الناس ديه كانت مطلوبة في قضايا فساد و ارهاب و سلاح و مخدرات و الحمد لله اتمسكوا بس انا و صحابي وصلنا لنتيجة مهمة اننا لما نبلغ الشرطة بعد كدا نكلمهم من تليفون غريب ههههههههههههههههه​


 
هههههههههههه جامد بردو


----------



## engy_love_jesus (13 مايو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه سكر النهاردة دخلت عمارة فيها ناس اصحابنا وافتكرت موقف خلانى عماله اضحك فى الشارع 

مرة كنت انا واختى عند الناس دول ونازلين وانا بسم الصليب عليا كنت لابسة جزمة جديدة بكعب وماشية بقى 

محدش قدى وزربوا اخد السلالم الى عند الباب كلها مرة واحدة والجزمة الكعب اتخلع وطارت برة باب العمارة 

واختى الذكاء بتاعها الخارق سابتنى واقعة ومش قادرة اتحرك وطالع تجرى ورا الجزمة اقولها قومينى تقولى استنى الجزمة طلعت برة 

وسبتنى واقعة وراحت تجيب الجزمة ورجعت عماله تضحك عليا وانا عماله اضحك ومش قادرة اقوم 

زكية اختى دى طلعالى ​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (13 مايو 2010)

_*


سندريلا2009 قال:



حصل معايا حتة موقف النهاردة تحفة
ههههههههههههههههههه
مش قدرت امسك نفسى من الضحك
هههههههههههههههههه

كنت راحة انا وماما للدكتور بتاعى وبنركب مواصلات
وحظى الوحش ان العربية كلها مليانة و
مافيش غير الكرسين اللى جانب السواق هما اللى فاضيين
قولت ل ماما مش مهم نركب عشان نلحقه ويارتنى ما قلت
هههههههههههههههههه طلعت ماما الاول وجيت اركب انا بقا
جة السواق ينط ويقولى اركبى بسرعة بسرعة الظابط جاى
كنت لسة بحط اول رجل ولاقيت السواق ماشى بالعربية
وماما تشد فيا وانا نص برا ونص جوا ولازم كوتشى بيزحلق 
كل ما اطلع رجلى تتزحلق وماما عمالة تشد فيا برغم انى مش مليانة اصلا
بس ضغط الضحك مع العربية ماشية مش عارفة ترفعنى وانا رجلى شغالة زحلقة
هههههههههههههههههه واد فى الباب عشان العربيات مش تخبطنى وماما ماسكة الايد تانية تشدنى منها
و الحمدلله طلعت بعد عذاب وصراع مع الزحلقة كنت اتخطبت فى رجلى وكتفى 
وراجعة بمشى بعرج والحمدلله ههههههههههههههههه​

أنقر للتوسيع...


الممهم ان الكشت بخير ولا لا *_​


----------



## روزي86 (13 مايو 2010)

هههههههههههههه

موقف جامد يا انجي


----------



## Twin (13 مايو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههه*
*جمدين كلكم والله*
*ربنا يذكم من خفه الدم والافضل يخليه عايم*​


----------



## روزي86 (13 مايو 2010)

*بمناسبه الوقايع بقي من علي السلم*

*احنا في اخر دور ساكنين والبيت بتاعنا كله*

*ففي يوم ماما كانت هتمسح السلم *

*راحت اختي قالتلها لا يا ماما بلاش انتي احسن تزحلقي*

*هاتي انا همسح انا احسن انتي تتزحلقي في الصابون*

*ههههههههههه وانا بقي جوه في الشقه مش فاكره كنت بعمل ايه*

*المهم بقي ماما طلعت وهي يا دوب بتمسح*

*وسمعت بقي دحرجتها من علي السلم ههههههههههههه*

*موت علي نفسي من الضحك*

*ماما جريت وانا نبص علي الصوت اللي بيوقع ده لقناها قاعده علي السلالم وهدومها متغرقه من الميه بالصابون ههههههههه*

*فضلت اضحك واقولها لا يا ماما حاسبي احسن تتزحلقي شاطره يا ختي قومي بقي ههههههههه*

*بس بقينا اليوم كله نضحك علي الموقف انا بموت من الضحك سواء وقعت انا او حد وقع قدامي*
​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (13 مايو 2010)

*وانا زيك ياروزى وبعد سواعى اصحابى بيزعلوا منى جدا لما واحدة بتقع وانا بضحك عليها 

بجد مش بقصد ​*


----------



## روزي86 (14 مايو 2010)

ههههههههههه اه بجد هنعمل ايه بس

الموقف بيستاهل الضحك هنوت نفسنا يعني ههههههههههه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 مايو 2010)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> _*
> 
> الممهم ان الكشت بخير ولا لا *_​





تمت السيطرة يافندم
والكوتشى رجع سالم
رجلى هى اللى ااتلوحت بس
هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (22 مايو 2010)

من المواقف التحفه بتاعتي

كل يوم في الشغل بحب اشرب قهوه

اعمل ايه بقي احطها علي النار واسرح مع نفسي المهم تفور وبحس ان الشركه فيها حريقه ههههههههههه

جيت بقي انهارده روحت قولت لا ابدا مش كل مره كده انا هفضل واقفه لحد ما تغلي عشان مش كل يوم لازم اعمل لزمايلي ضيق تنفس ههههههههه

المهم وقفت زي الشطوره وبعدين زميلي بيكلمني فضلت احكي معاه ونسيتها خالص هههههههههه وبردو فارت راح قايلي كده يعني تاني هتموتينا 

هههههههههه راح حابسني في المطبخ وقفل الباب ههههههههه قالي عشان تحرمي وانا مش قادره من كتر الضحك وحسيت اني بتنفس حريقه هههههههههههه وبردو مش هحرم بس


----------



## besm alslib (22 مايو 2010)

*هالموقف صار معي بشهر العسل *

*كنا رحنا ع لبنان نقضي شهر العسل بين زحله وبيروت المهم*

*في يوم قريبو لزوجي اعطا السياره وقالو ان يعني نطلع ندور لحتى ما نكون مقيدين *

*اخد زوجي السياره وطلعنا عمنتمشى والا بيقلي *

*... شو رايك تحبي تتعلمي السواقه وانا بلهفه قلتلو يا ريت *

*نزل هو وطلعت انا مكانو وصار يقلي شو لازم اعمل المهم اول دقيقه سقت وانا مبسوووووووطه هههههههه*

*وما عدينا الشارع الا وفي جوره كبيره كتيرررر وصرت ما بعرف شو لازم اعمل وزوجي حاول انو يمشي السياره هو *

*بس كان صعب المهم طبببب وقعنا في الجوره وانا بكل عزم صرت اعطي بنزين لحتى نطلع والحمدلله طلعنا *

*نزل زوجي بيتطلع على السياره اوووبا ما في دواليب او بمعنى اصح الدواليب صارو عالجنط ههههههههه*

*قمنا تركنا السياره ورجعنا مشي لما شاف قريبو ان ما في السياره صار يقلو لك يا عمي وين السياره *

*قالو زوجي ما تخاف ما فيها شي هي بالشارع اللي ورانا روح جيبها من هنيك بس لا تنسى تاخد معك دواليب جدد هههههههههههه*


*ومن وقتا واستلموني عشره بلدي صرت بس بدي سوق  يقولو يلي مستغني عن سيارته يعطيها الي هههههههههههه*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (23 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> من المواقف التحفه بتاعتي
> 
> كل يوم في الشغل بحب اشرب قهوه
> 
> ...




هههههههههههههههههههه
مش هتحرمى الا اما تولعى فى الشركة مرة
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (23 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> من المواقف التحفه بتاعتي
> 
> كل يوم في الشغل بحب اشرب قهوه
> 
> ...






هههههههههههههههه
انت يظهر ياروزي متغاظه من 
صاحب الشركه 
عاوزه تحرقيهاله وتريحي نفسك منه


----------



## tamav maria (23 مايو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *هالموقف صار معي بشهر العسل *
> 
> *كنا رحنا ع لبنان نقضي شهر العسل بين زحله وبيروت المهم*
> 
> ...





هههههههههههههه
وفي شهر العسل كمان باسم الصليب
انا متهيألي ده كان يوم بصل بالنسبه
لزوجك في وسط شهر العسل
بس ولا يهمك السواقه سهله جدا
وحاولي تتعلمي تاني 
بس افتكري المره الجايه 
لما تتعلمي خدي معاكي دواليب 
احتياطي


----------



## روزي86 (23 مايو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *هالموقف صار معي بشهر العسل *​
> 
> *كنا رحنا ع لبنان نقضي شهر العسل بين زحله وبيروت المهم*​
> *في يوم قريبو لزوجي اعطا السياره وقالو ان يعني نطلع ندور لحتى ما نكون مقيدين *​
> ...


 

هههههههههههه انا بخاف من السواقه جدا


----------



## روزي86 (23 مايو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> مش هتحرمى الا اما تولعى فى الشركة مرة
> ههههههههههههههههه


 

ههههههههههههه اه تصدقي يا سندورتي ممكن

وقريبا ههههههههههههه لاني مش هحرم :t30:


----------



## روزي86 (23 مايو 2010)

netta قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> انت يظهر ياروزي متغاظه من
> صاحب الشركه
> عاوزه تحرقيهاله وتريحي نفسك منه


 

ههههههههههههه لا صدقيني بس اعمل ايه انا بنسي او ارغي ولا كأني فاكره حاجه

هههههههه ربنا بقي يحافظ عليهم مني :hlp:


----------



## روزي86 (23 مايو 2010)

ههههههههههه من المواقف بردو 

انا وانا نازله الشغل كل يوم ماما لازم تبص عليا

اصلي انا نونه بقي ههههههه:t30:

المهم امبارح روحت عملت ايه 

عملت اني نزلت خلاص وروحت رجعتلها تاني ههههههههههه وهي بقي فاكره اني نزلت

روحت دخلت وقفت جانبها وقولتلها بقي بصوت عالي ماما

راحت هي بكل تلقائية ادورت وقالتلي نعم هههههههههههههه

قولتلها هو انا نزلت والا لسه ههههههههههههههه

راحت جريت ورايا كانت هتاكلني وااااااااااااااااااااء:11azy: هههههههههههه

روحت نزلت بقي احسن اتعور ههههههههههه:heat:


----------



## besm alslib (23 مايو 2010)

netta قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> وفي شهر العسل كمان باسم الصليب
> انا متهيألي ده كان يوم بصل بالنسبه
> لزوجك في وسط شهر العسل
> ...



*ههههههههههههههه

**هو فعلا كان يوم خوف عالمي بالنسبه الي هههههههه*

*بس  الحمدلله اتعلمت وخلصت*

*بس لهلا كل ما بنحكي بيستلموني على هالقصه *

*وبيحذرو قال ما حدا يعطيني سيارته هههههههههههه*​


----------



## rana1981 (23 مايو 2010)

موضوع مهضوم ومتابع


----------



## روزي86 (23 مايو 2010)

rana1981 قال:


> موضوع مهضوم ومتابع


 
منورة الموضوع يا رناااااااااا


----------



## Twin (23 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> من المواقف التحفه بتاعتي
> 
> كل يوم في الشغل بحب اشرب قهوه
> 
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههه*
*طيب يا بنتي متطلبي دليفري من القهو ال جنبيكوا *
*وهذا توفيراً للسكر وللقهوة ال بتخسريهم كل مره والله هما ببلاش :hlp:*
*وكل مره يا عيني تغسلي البتوجاز وده برده أهدار للصابون هههههههههه*

*اقولك أشربيها في البيت :t30:*​


----------



## روزي86 (23 مايو 2010)

Twin قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *طيب يا بنتي متطلبي دليفري من القهو ال جنبيكوا *
> *وهذا توفيراً للسكر وللقهوة ال بتخسريهم كل مره والله هما ببلاش :hlp:*
> ...


 

هههههههههههههه وبعدين بقي داخل تتريق عليا

تصدق فكرتني اضايق

اصلي مش شربت انهارده ههههههههههههه

شكلي هروح اعمل هنا بقي واولع لهم البيت ههههههههههههه:hlp:


----------



## جيلان (25 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> من المواقف التحفه بتاعتي
> 
> كل يوم في الشغل بحب اشرب قهوه
> 
> ...


 

*ههههههههههههه انا بتحصل معايا فى اللبن مافيش مرة غليته فى حياتى الا وفار لدرجة بابا بقى يجيب فوق الى بنحتاجه نص كيلو زيادة عش افوره انا*
*اخر مرة قولت لاااااا لازم اقف جمبه المرادى بقى فضلت واقفة واقفة على اخر شوية كان قرب خلاص بابا ندى عليا يادوب وصلت لاخر المطبخ افتكرت اللبن ببص وراا لقيته فاار اتغظت اوى عشن واقفة جمبه بقالى ياما بس شكله هو الى لئيم يستنانى امشى يفور  :11azy:*


----------



## جيلان (25 مايو 2010)

Twin قال:


> ده موقف كتبته في موضوع اللقاء الشخصي معايا في قسم لقاء خاص وده من سنين​


 

:t11: *تخيلت الموقف مووت من الضحك اصلى من النوع الجبان بردوا هههههههههه*


----------



## جيلان (25 مايو 2010)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *موقف تانى بقى ​*
> 
> _*انا مجنونة مسرح وتمثيل ومكنش عندنا نشاط المسرح ده ابدا فى الكنيسة *_​
> _*وطلبنا من ابونا اننا نعمله وكدة وافق وطبعا مكنتش فيه امكانيات ليه لانه نشاط جديد *_​
> ...


 
ههههههههههههههه مشكلة انتى يعلم ربنا


----------



## روزي86 (25 مايو 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *ههههههههههههه انا بتحصل معايا فى اللبن مافيش مرة غليته فى حياتى الا وفار لدرجة بابا بقى يجيب فوق الى بنحتاجه نص كيلو زيادة عش افوره انا*
> *اخر مرة قولت لاااااا لازم اقف جمبه المرادى بقى فضلت واقفة واقفة على اخر شوية كان قرب خلاص بابا ندى عليا يادوب وصلت لاخر المطبخ افتكرت اللبن ببص وراا لقيته فاار اتغظت اوى عشن واقفة جمبه بقالى ياما بس شكله هو الى لئيم يستنانى امشى يفور :11azy:*


 

ههههههههههههه اه يا بنتي دي حاجه تزهق

وهما يظلمونا ويقولا اننا بنات فاشلين

ههههههههههههه بالعكس طبعا احنا شطار خالص مالص ههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (25 مايو 2010)

من المواقف بردو الطازجه ههههههههههه

امبارح وانا في الشغل

انا بقي بفضل اقولهم انا مش بتخض خالص ههههههههههه وانا اصلا بموت من اقل حاجه بس عامله ايه بقي البنت الجامده

المهم مكتب المدير في بابين

المهم انا دخلت من باب عشان احطله ورق علي المكتب لما يجي يشوفه وببص لقيت الباب اتقفل

قولت اه عايزين يخضوني انا هعمل ناصحه واخرج من الباب التاني ههههههههههههههه

المهم بقي انا ماشية في اتجاهي للباب وببص علي الباب اللي هما قفلوه علي اعتبار انهم هيخضوني منه هههههههههههههه

المهم بقي روحت للباب التاني وانا وشي للباب اللي اتقفل وبدور افتح الباب ولقيت اللي في وشي بيقولي بخ ههههههههههههه دمي نشف واتنفضت وكان في ايدي كوباية ميه طارت الميه في الهوا ونزلت تاني ههههههههههههه

فضلوا يضحكوا ويقلولي مش بتخض ده انتي كنتي هتموتي ههههههههههههه

اصل اللي خضني اكتر اني وشي مكنش للباب وبعدين فتحت وبدور حسيت اني دخلت في حيطه ههههههههههه لانه طويل جدا زميلي ده وانا قدامه نمله هههههههههههههههه

بس كنت هموتوا  وفي الحقيقة انا اللي موت من الضحك علي نفسي هههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (26 مايو 2010)

هههههههههههههههههه
ما تتكسفيش بقي وقولي انك 
بتتخضي من اي حاجه 
ولا عاوزه تبرئي نفسك وتقولي
ما كنتيش بصه علي الباب 
خلاص ياروزي انتي انكشفتي 
وتعيشي وتاخدي عيرها


----------



## روزي86 (26 مايو 2010)

netta قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> ما تتكسفيش بقي وقولي انك
> بتتخضي من اي حاجه
> ولا عاوزه تبرئي نفسك وتقولي
> ...


 

ههههههههههه اسكتي يا نيتا ده انا بجد حاجه تحفه

عارفه ببقي ماشيه مثلا في الشارع

ههههههههه وواحد بعربية معدي يدي كلاكس اتفزع انا ههههههههههههه وبيبقي منظري تحفه وانا مخضوضه

بحس اني موت بالسكته القلبية ههههههههههههه:heat:


----------



## bashaeran (26 مايو 2010)

*فكرة هايلة يا روزي 
انا عن نفسي كنت في سنة ثالثة  في سلك التعليم يعني انا معلم 
كنت ادرس التلاميذ لغة كوردية وكان عندنا انواع تلاميذ . جيد و متوسط وظعيف .
اول موقف حصلي كنا في امتحانات الشفهية اي قراءة جهرية واملاء على سبورة والقاء محفوضات .
بعدما انتهى ادوار التلاميذ ، اصبح دور تلميذ اخر كنت اعرف انه ظعيف فطلبت منه القراءة لكن فاجت ان هذا التلميذ لا يقراء فقط بل كان يمر اصبعه تحت الكلمات وبعد لحظة التفت الي وقال لي استاذ لا اعرف هذه الكلمة  ممكن تساعدني  وفجئة سكت وعمل نفس شي وقال انا انتهيت . اي لم اسمع اي قراءة
وسالته اين قراةء جهرية اجبني لا يعرف الا ان  يقراء قراءة صامتة وظعني في موقف لم اعلم ماذا اعمل .وفي الباقي مزيد شكككككككرا​*


----------



## روزي86 (26 مايو 2010)

bashaeran قال:


> *فكرة هايلة يا روزي​
> انا عن نفسي كنت في سنة ثالثة في سلك التعليم يعني انا معلم
> كنت ادرس التلاميذ لغة كوردية وكان عندنا انواع تلاميذ . جيد و متوسط وظعيف .
> اول موقف حصلي كنا في امتحانات الشفهية اي قراءة جهرية واملاء على سبورة والقاء محفوضات .
> ...


 

هههههههههه ميرسي ليك جدا 

وفي انتظار منك المزيد


----------



## tamav maria (26 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه اسكتي يا نيتا ده انا بجد حاجه تحفه
> 
> عارفه ببقي ماشيه مثلا في الشارع
> 
> ...


 
هههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههه
فكرتين ياروزي لما كنتي
قاعده في الباص وكل 
ماالباب يفتح ويقفل تتخضي 

ايه يابنتي ده
دا الواحد يخاف يقرب منك
هههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههه


----------



## max mike (26 مايو 2010)

*حصل معايا حتة موقف من يومين كده لكن ايه

المهم كنا قاعدين فى كافيتريا الكلية انا وصحابى ومعانا واحد ليه اخ توأم بس احنا منعرفش بس المهم طلع بره شوية ودخل اخوه واحنا ايه كلنا اتخضينا صاحبنا شعره طويل ولابس تيشرت ازرق دخل اخوه شعره خفيييف خااااااالص ولابس تيشرت احمر استغربنا خالص قلنا ده بيشتغلنا طلع بره مفيش ثوانى وجيه حالق شعره وغير التيشرت ازااااااااااى ههههههههههههههههه بعدين دخل اخوه قلنا ده اخويا قعدنا نضحك ضحك ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## روزي86 (26 مايو 2010)

netta قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههه
> فكرتين ياروزي لما كنتي
> قاعده في الباص وكل
> ...


 

ههههههههههه اه انا علي طول كده وخصوصا لما ببقي في الشارع ومثلا حد يطلع من شارع تاني بسرعه اتخض

قطه او كلب يجرو من ورا عربيه طالعين في وشي بحس اني اتمسمرت في الارض ولا انا قادره اجري ولا قادره امشيهم من قدامي هههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (26 مايو 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *حصل معايا حتة موقف من يومين كده لكن ايه​*
> 
> 
> *المهم كنا قاعدين فى كافيتريا الكلية انا وصحابى ومعانا واحد ليه اخ توأم بس احنا منعرفش بس المهم طلع بره شوية ودخل اخوه واحنا ايه كلنا اتخضينا صاحبنا شعره طويل ولابس تيشرت ازرق دخل اخوه شعره خفيييف خااااااالص ولابس تيشرت احمر استغربنا خالص قلنا ده بيشتغلنا طلع بره مفيش ثوانى وجيه حالق شعره وغير التيشرت ازااااااااااى ههههههههههههههههه بعدين دخل اخوه قلنا ده اخويا قعدنا نضحك ضحك ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


 

ههههههههههههه حلو يا مايكل


----------



## tamav maria (27 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه اه انا علي طول كده وخصوصا لما ببقي في الشارع ومثلا حد يطلع من شارع تاني بسرعه اتخض
> 
> قطه او كلب يجرو من ورا عربيه طالعين في وشي بحس اني اتمسمرت في الارض ولا انا قادره اجري ولا قادره امشيهم من قدامي هههههههههههه


 


هههههههههههه
:t11::t11::t11:
ايه يابنتي ده 
دا انتي فعلا حاجه غريبة 
طب ما تعملي طاسة الخضه
هههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (27 مايو 2010)

netta قال:


> هههههههههههه
> :t11::t11::t11:
> ايه يابنتي ده
> دا انتي فعلا حاجه غريبة
> ...


 

ههههههههههه ليه ده احنا جامدين اوي  هههههههههه:smil16:


----------



## tamav maria (27 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه ليه ده احنا جامدين اوي  هههههههههه:smil16:




هههههههههههههههه
يااااااااااااااااااا عسله !!!!
فين جامدين 
وانتي بتخافي حتي 
من القطه 
ولا من اي حد طالع من شارع
جانبي  
المفروض يطلعوا قرار جمهوري 
بمنع القطط والكلاب من الشوارع
وكمان يقفلوا الشوارع الجانبية
علشان مافيش حد يطلع منها
وكل ده علشان خاطرك ياجميل
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (27 مايو 2010)

netta قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> يااااااااااااااااااا عسله !!!!
> فين جامدين
> وانتي بتخافي حتي
> ...


 


ههههههههههه ميرسي يا حبيبة قلبي

ايوه كده وصيهم عليا بقي احسن في اليوم بتخض ولا مليوووووووووون مره هههههههههههه

ههههههههههههه

عارفه امبارح نازله انا وزميل ليا المهم انا اتجاهي يمين وهو شمال

فكان بيكلمني في موضوع عن الشغل المهم بقي انا مندمجه معاه وبعدين بيقولي سلام قولتلو يلا باي وبدور لقيت نفسي دخلت في عربية كانت مركونه هههههههههههه

هههههههههه فضل يضحك ويقولي حاسبي قولتلو مش يهمك جات سليمه الاهم انها كانت مركونه مش ماشيه كان زماني اتفرمط هههههههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (27 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه ميرسي يا حبيبة قلبي
> 
> ايوه كده وصيهم عليا بقي احسن في اليوم بتخض ولا مليوووووووووون مره هههههههههههه
> 
> ...




ههههههههههههههه
هو الاحسن نعين لك بودي جارد
علشان يخلي باله منك 
ههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههه
طب ازاي ماشوفتش العربيه 
يعني لو نمله نقول معلهش
لكن دي عربيه
ههههههههههههه
دا انت عسل خالص ياشيخه
هههههههههه
صدقيني انا عماله اضحك 
ومش قدره ابطل ضحك


----------



## روزي86 (27 مايو 2010)

netta قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> هو الاحسن نعين لك بودي جارد
> علشان يخلي باله منك
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


 


هههههههههههه اصل انا كنت مش مدياها وشي وعماله اكلمه وبرجع بظهري ولما ادورت ههههههههههه لقيتها في وشي روحت دخلت فيها هههههههههههه


متخيله الموقف اكيد  هههههههههههه المهم اني ضحكتك يلا بقي هاتي جنيه هههههههههههه


----------



## جيلان (27 مايو 2010)

netta قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> يااااااااااااااااااا عسله !!!!
> فين جامدين
> وانتي بتخافي حتي
> ...


 
طب على ايه ما يمنعوا مشى روزى فى الشارع اسهل :t31:


----------



## tamav maria (28 مايو 2010)

جيلان قال:


> طب على ايه ما يمنعوا مشى روزى فى الشارع اسهل :t31:





ههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههه
عندك حق يا جيلي 
لو انا عندي سلطه 
كنت منعت روزي من 
خروج البييت خالص 
لحسن دي كده هاتجيب
سمعه سيئه للستات
انهم خوافين


----------



## tamav maria (28 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه اصل انا كنت مش مدياها وشي وعماله اكلمه وبرجع بظهري ولما ادورت ههههههههههه لقيتها في وشي روحت دخلت فيها هههههههههههه
> 
> 
> متخيله الموقف اكيد  هههههههههههه المهم اني ضحكتك يلا بقي هاتي جنيه هههههههههههه



لأ لأ  لأ بلاش حجج 
يعني ايه ماكنتيش 
مدياها وشك 
لا ياروزي ياحبيبتي 
انت انكشفتي خلاص 
 وبعدين جنيه ايه الا 
انت عاوزاه 
مش لما الائيكي 
ما بتتخضيش  صدقيني 
ها اديكي اتنين جنيه 
بس علي فكره الموضوع
الجاي مش عاوزه اسمع 
منك انك اتحضيتي تاني 
ياشيخه دا انا مش عارفه 
ابطل ضحك بسببك 
تصدقي جوزي شافني 
بضحك فالي 
انت مجنونه بتضحكي مع
الكومبيوتر


----------



## bashaeran (28 مايو 2010)

*موقف محرج ما يوسع بقياس 
مرة كنت ارجع من الدوام ما كنت الاحظ الوقت بسبب انشغالي بدوام وكتابة درجات تقيم التلاميذ فالوقت مرة دون ان الاحظ حتى انني توقعت انه وقت القداس وبعد رجوع من الدوام ذهبت الى الكنيسة دون ان انضر الى الساعة حيث دخلت الكنيسة ولاحظت الناس قاموا لصلاة الختامية ولحظت وجه الناس تنظر الى وتضحك دون ان اعرف السبب الا وان التفت الى الصلاة الكاهن وقام بسلام المسيح اذهبوا فشعرت بخجل واحراج لا يوصف انذاك عرفت لماذا الناس تنضر الي  ؟ بدون ضحك ​*


----------



## روزي86 (28 مايو 2010)

جيلان قال:


> طب على ايه ما يمنعوا مشى روزى فى الشارع اسهل :t31:


 

هههههههههه بقي كده كده مش امش في الشارع

طيب هاتولي طيارة ههههههههههههه

عشان فوق مش في حد يخضني ههههههههه

والا ممكن اتخض من السحاب والا طيارة معديه تطلع كده مش سحابه جانبية اتخض بردو هههههههههههه:t30::t30: بس هه


----------



## روزي86 (28 مايو 2010)

netta قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههه
> عندك حق يا جيلي
> لو انا عندي سلطه
> ...


 

هههههههههههه هذا ظلم وانا احتج

مين اللي قال اني بخاف

ده انا شجيعه السيما ههههههههههههه:t30:


----------



## روزي86 (28 مايو 2010)

netta قال:


> لأ لأ لأ بلاش حجج
> يعني ايه ماكنتيش
> مدياها وشك
> لا ياروزي ياحبيبتي
> ...


 

ههههههههههه كل ده ضحك ومش عايزه تديني جنيه يا وحشه

انا مش هلعب معاكي تاني بقي 

بس هه هههههههههههههه

ومفيش مواقف تضحك نيتا وحشه وبتخمني في الجنيهات هههههههههههههههه:t30:


----------



## جيلان (29 مايو 2010)

netta قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههه
> عندك حق يا جيلي
> لو انا عندي سلطه
> ...


 
ههههههههههههههه طبعا مش كفايا عايزة تفضلنا الشارع يا نيتا
حلك تعيشى فى صحرا يا روزى بس يااه لو رملة طارت من جمبك هتتخضى بردوا ههههههه
احنا نرميكى فى الفضاء ونخلص بقى


----------



## tamav maria (29 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه بقي كده كده مش امش في الشارع
> 
> طيب هاتولي طيارة ههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



يوه يوه يوه 
طيارة ايه ياماما
دا انتي بتتخضي من 
قطه ولا واحد معدي جنبك
ولا واحد نازل اوطالع الباص
يبقي تقولي طياره
دا انتي ممكن تتخضي
من الهوا اللي جنب الطياره
ولا تخيلي لو شفتي طياره
تانيه ماشيه في الجو قريبه
من الطياره اللي انت فيها
ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالهووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي
علي اللي ها يجرا لك


----------



## tamav maria (29 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه هذا ظلم وانا احتج
> 
> مين اللي قال اني بخاف
> 
> ده انا شجيعه السيما ههههههههههههه:t30:





هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
:t11::t11::t11::t11::t11::t11::t11:


----------



## tamav maria (29 مايو 2010)

جيلان قال:


> ههههههههههههههه طبعا مش كفايا عايزة تفضلنا الشارع يا نيتا
> حلك تعيشى فى صحرا يا روزى بس يااه لو رملة طارت من جمبك هتتخضى بردوا ههههههه
> احنا نرميكى فى الفضاء ونخلص بقى





ههههههههههههه
وحشه وحشه ياقمراية 
بس المهم  ها اديكي 
الجنيه لما تقولي لي
انك نزلت الشارع ومافيش 
قطه خضتك ولا حتي 
عربيه مكسره مركونه 
راحت لغاية عندك 
واتخبطت فيكي


----------



## Nemo (29 مايو 2010)

شوفو موقف حصل مع لبن خالى بس هلكنى اسمه رامز وكان صغير ابتدائى المهم عايز يشل التلفزيون والفيشة مش محطوطة وعندهم مكان الفيشة لتحت شوية فكان واقف ع ركبه وبيحط الفيشة عدت من وراه تيتا غصب عنها داست على رجله هههههههه صرخ هو لأنها تقيله عليه وكل البيت قام ينقذه افتكروه اتكهرب وخالو قام بالملاية وامسك فى دى يا رامز وكان وقت جاااامد  وهو مكانش مستوعب ايه اللى حصل هههههههههههههه واحنا بعدين فهمنا متنا من الضحك


----------



## tamav maria (29 مايو 2010)

جيلان قال:


> ههههههههههههههه طبعا مش كفايا عايزة تفضلنا الشارع يا نيتا
> حلك تعيشى فى صحرا يا روزى بس يااه لو رملة طارت من جمبك هتتخضى بردوا ههههههه
> احنا نرميكى فى الفضاء ونخلص بقى




ههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههه
طب ماهه في الفضاء 
حبة هوا ها يجوا جنبها
ها تتخض
وبعدين في المشكله 
دي بقي 
مش عارفين نوديها 
فين ياجيلي


----------



## روزي86 (29 مايو 2010)

جيلان قال:


> ههههههههههههههه طبعا مش كفايا عايزة تفضلنا الشارع يا نيتا
> حلك تعيشى فى صحرا يا روزى بس يااه لو رملة طارت من جمبك هتتخضى بردوا ههههههه
> احنا نرميكى فى الفضاء ونخلص بقى


 

هههههههههههه واااااااااااااااء يا وحشين انتم

انا مخصماكم بقي

مش تلعبوا معايا تاني ههههههههههههههه:2:


----------



## روزي86 (29 مايو 2010)

netta قال:


> يوه يوه يوه
> طيارة ايه ياماما
> دا انتي بتتخضي من
> قطه ولا واحد معدي جنبك
> ...


 

ههههههههههههه كده كده

طيب امشي يا نيتا عشان انا عايزه اعضك ههههههههههههه


مخصماكي بردوا هه ومش هقولك مواقف يا وحشه هههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (29 مايو 2010)

netta قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> :t11::t11::t11::t11::t11::t11::t11:


 


ههههههههههههه طيب ماشي ماشي هههههههههههه:love34:


----------



## روزي86 (29 مايو 2010)

netta قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> وحشه وحشه ياقمراية
> بس المهم ها اديكي
> الجنيه لما تقولي لي
> ...


 

هههههههههههه لابقي مش عايزه جنيهات 


هههههههههههه لاني مش هينفع ماتخضش ده شئ في دمي ههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (29 مايو 2010)

nemo قال:


> شوفو موقف حصل مع لبن خالى بس هلكنى اسمه رامز وكان صغير ابتدائى المهم عايز يشل التلفزيون والفيشة مش محطوطة وعندهم مكان الفيشة لتحت شوية فكان واقف ع ركبه وبيحط الفيشة عدت من وراه تيتا غصب عنها داست على رجله هههههههه صرخ هو لأنها تقيله عليه وكل البيت قام ينقذه افتكروه اتكهرب وخالو قام بالملاية وامسك فى دى يا رامز وكان وقت جاااامد وهو مكانش مستوعب ايه اللى حصل هههههههههههههه واحنا بعدين فهمنا متنا من الضحك


 

هههههههههههه موقف تحفه فعلا

عاشوا الوهم انه اتكهرب ههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (29 مايو 2010)

netta قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههه
> طب ماهه في الفضاء
> حبة هوا ها يجوا جنبها
> ...


 

هههههههههههههه اخد منوم وانام نينا احسن هههههههههههه

وبكده يستريح الشعبب من الروشه اللي انا فيها هههههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (30 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه اخد منوم وانام نينا احسن هههههههههههه
> 
> وبكده يستريح الشعبب من الروشه اللي انا فيها هههههههههههه


 


ههههههههه
لا ياقمر 
منوم ايه 
اللي بتقولي عليه
طيب ما هو انتي لما
تنامي المنتدي 
ها يضلم
والشعب وراكي عمالين
يقولوا 
عاوزين روزي 
عاوزين روزي 
عاوزين روزي 
سمعااااااااااااااهم
يلا ياجيمل مستنيه
قصه تانيه من مغامراتك
بجد ياروزي امانه 
انا كل مابتخيليك 
بتتخضي من اي حاجه
افضل اضحك


----------



## tamav maria (30 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه لابقي مش عايزه جنيهات
> 
> 
> هههههههههههه لاني مش هينفع ماتخضش ده شئ في دمي ههههههههههههههه


 



ههههههههههههههههه
طبعا انتي تفضلي 
تعيشي كده في 
مغامراتك احسن لك
من الفلوس 
امال لما تاخدي الجنيه
مين اللي ها يتخض في البلد


----------



## روزي86 (30 مايو 2010)

netta قال:


> ههههههههه
> لا ياقمر
> منوم ايه
> اللي بتقولي عليه
> ...


 

هههههههههههه في موقف جاي في السكه طازه اخر حاجه هههههههههههه

بس مش هقول بقي ههههههههه:t30:


----------



## روزي86 (30 مايو 2010)

netta قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> طبعا انتي تفضلي
> تعيشي كده في
> مغامراتك احسن لك
> ...


 

ههههههههههه علي رأيك ومين اللي هيضحك زي نيتا كده ههههههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (31 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه في موقف جاي في السكه طازه اخر حاجه هههههههههههه
> 
> بس مش هقول بقي ههههههههه:t30:


 

:36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4:


----------



## tamav maria (31 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه علي رأيك ومين اللي هيضحك زي نيتا كده ههههههههههههه


 

هههههههههههههه
عسله ياروزي 
ياللا انا في انتظار 
خضه جديده
30:30:30:


----------



## روزي86 (31 مايو 2010)

netta قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> عسله ياروزي
> ياللا انا في انتظار
> خضه جديده
> 30:30:30:


 

هههههههههههه اهو انتي بقي اللي عسل وسكر وهاكلك قريب ههههههههههه

حاضر هو في خضه جديدة ههههههههههه

امبارح وانا في الشغل هما عارفين اني بخاف واترعب من الصراصير


المهم في التواليت لقيت صرصار دخل من الشباك كبير

المهم عملتلهم فرح في الشركه ولازم تقتلوه ههههههههههه

يجي زميلي يدخل عشان يموتوا يجري يقولي مفيش حاجه ادخل انا الاقيه طلعلي

اصوت واجري هههههههههههه


المهم بقي دخل موتوا راح التاني زميلي الرخم خلاني مندمجه بقي وعماله اراقب خطوات القتل هههههههههه

وراح ماسك عصاية وفي رجلي من تحت ومشاها وكأنها صرصار وبصوت عالي حاسبي الصرصار علي رجلك هههههههههههه

مش عايزه اقولك كان هيغم عليا من الخضه وهما ميتين من الضحك

ومسكت العصايه وكنت هضربهم بيها بس مش قادره امسك نفسي اساسا ههههههههههههه:smil8:


----------



## tamav maria (31 مايو 2010)

يجي زميلي يدخل عشان يموتوا يجري يقولي مفيش حاجه ادخل انا الاقيه طلعلي

اصوت واجري هههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه:t11:
حتي الصراصير عارفين انك بتخافي 
عوزين يهزروا معاكي

وراح ماسك عصاية وفي رجلي من تحت ومشاها وكأنها صرصار وبصوت عالي حاسبي الصرصار علي رجلك هههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههه
ما تكمليش انا عارفه بالظبط ايه 
اللي حصلك في الوقت ده 
هو انتي عملتي فرح وبس 
دا انتي تلائيكي لميتي الشوارع
اللي جنبكم كمان 
آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه انا فهمت دلوقتي 
اتاري انا كنت سامعة هيصة جامده 
كنتي انت بقي
امال لو فار كنتي عملتي ايه


----------



## max mike (31 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه اهو انتي بقي اللي عسل وسكر وهاكلك قريب ههههههههههه
> 
> حاضر هو في خضه جديدة ههههههههههه
> 
> ...




*هههههههههههههه 


سلامتك من الخضة ههههههههه​*
:t30:​


----------



## روزي86 (31 مايو 2010)

netta قال:


> يجي زميلي يدخل عشان يموتوا يجري يقولي مفيش حاجه ادخل انا الاقيه طلعلي
> 
> اصوت واجري هههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه:t11:
> ...


 

ههههههههههه عرفتي منين يا نيتا

ههههههههه قصدي لالالالالالالالا محصلش كده خالص مالص

بس بقي  ههههههههههههه وحشين


----------



## روزي86 (31 مايو 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *هههههههههههههه ​*
> 
> 
> *سلامتك من الخضة ههههههههه*​
> ...


 

هههههههههههههه بقي كده ماشي

الله يسلمك يا مايكل

ليك يوم بردو ههههههههههه:smil16:


----------



## روزي86 (1 يونيو 2010)

وعندي موقف حصلي امبارح وانا في الشغل اول لما وصلت علي طول 


هههههههههه الفون بتاع الشركه رن المهم رديت لقيت واحده بتقول

ممكن تناديلي بابا او ماما هههههههههههه  قولتلها احنا هنا شركه 


هههههههه قالتلي طيب ممكن تناديلي حبيبتي اي حد جايه معاه


هههههههههه انا بقي مش قادره من الضحك قولتلها حضرتك انا شغاله هنا ههههههههههههه

قالتلي لا مش معقول من فضلك ناديلي حد


قولتلها من فضلك انتي بقي بقولك انا شغاله هنا ومش بهزر ههههههههههههههه

قالتلي لالالالالالالالالالالا  انا مش هينفع اكمل المكالمة معاكي باين جالها جنان رسمي


قولتلها وماله مع الفين سلامه هههههههههههههه


شايفين بقي اعمل ايه يعني هتشل من الخضايض ومن العملا اللي مش عندهم نظر هههههههههههه


----------



## Mason (1 يونيو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> وعندي موقف حصلي امبارح وانا في الشغل اول لما وصلت علي طول
> 
> 
> هههههههههه الفون بتاع الشركه رن المهم رديت لقيت واحده بتقول
> ...


 
هههههههههههه

وانتى الصادقة من العملا اللى مش عندهم سمع مش نظر هههههههههههههههههه

تحفة بجد مواقفك دى يا روزى وعلى كدا دايما انتى محطوطة فى المواقف اللى كدا 

ربنا يقويكى يا قمر مش على المواقف على الضحك 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (1 يونيو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> وعندي موقف حصلي امبارح وانا في الشغل اول لما وصلت علي طول
> 
> 
> هههههههههه الفون بتاع الشركه رن المهم رديت لقيت واحده بتقول
> ...





ههههههههههههههه 
بجد ربنا يكون معاكي ياروزي 
ها تلافيها من مين ولا من مين 
هي يمكن الست دي كانت 
عاوزه تخضك بس ما عرفتش
المهم انك طلعتي اشجع منها
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (1 يونيو 2010)

meso*sasa + love jesus قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> وانتى الصادقة من العملا اللى مش عندهم سمع مش نظر هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


 

ههههههههه بقي كده يا وحشين انتم

مخصماكم بقي ههههههههههه

كده تتريقوا علي الانسه روزي ههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (1 يونيو 2010)

netta قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> بجد ربنا يكون معاكي ياروزي
> ها تلافيها من مين ولا من مين
> هي يمكن الست دي كانت
> ...


 

ههههههههههههه هعمل ايه بس يا نيتا

يلا زي بعضو بقي هههههههههههه


----------



## besm alslib (1 يونيو 2010)

*مبارح زوجي كان راجع لسا من الشغل فجت بنتي بتقولو بدلع باباااااا *

*قالها مش عايز اسمع قالتلو ليه قالها عارف هتقوليلي انك اخدتي واحد وعايزا الفلوس *

*قالتلو مش انت عايزني اخد واحد قالها لا يا ستي خلاص مش عايز فردت عليه بسررررعه*

*وقالتلو طيب الحمدلله لاني اخدت تنين وكنت خايفا تزعل هههههههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (1 يونيو 2010)

هههههههههههههههههه

حلوووووو يا بسم الصليب

ربنا يخليهالك


----------



## روزي86 (6 يونيو 2010)

يلا بقي فين المواقف

عايزين نضحك شوية


----------



## dodo jojo (10 يونيو 2010)

مره صحيت يوم الحد الصبح يوم اجازة بابا...مليت حله بميه واخدت مفرش السفره وقعدت اسيا اليبيت كان ساعتها كان عندى كده6..7سنين كده.....لا وكان يوم اجازة بابا....وقعدت اسيأ واشيل السجاد لحد ماكان البيت عامل شبه البانيو..ماما باه ماشيه لقت نفسها بتعوم برجليها مش بتمشى...وطبعا بابا نفس الحكايه...فزنبنى بانش...هههه...وعملت حجة اننا جعان عشانافطر واقعد....ههههههههههههههههههه......شكرا جدااااااااا يا عسل على اللعبه الرااااااااااااائعه دى.......


----------



## روزي86 (10 يونيو 2010)

dodo jojo قال:


> مره صحيت يوم الحد الصبح يوم اجازة بابا...مليت حله بميه واخدت مفرش السفره وقعدت اسيا اليبيت كان ساعتها كان عندى كده6..7سنين كده.....لا وكان يوم اجازة بابا....وقعدت اسيأ واشيل السجاد لحد ماكان البيت عامل شبه البانيو..ماما باه ماشيه لقت نفسها بتعوم برجليها مش بتمشى...وطبعا بابا نفس الحكايه...فزنبنى بانش...هههه...وعملت حجة اننا جعان عشانافطر واقعد....ههههههههههههههههههه......شكرا جدااااااااا يا عسل على اللعبه الرااااااااااااائعه دى.......


 

هههههههههه شكرا ليك يا جميل

منتظرة منك مواقف تانية


----------



## grges monir (10 يونيو 2010)

*انا بقى ايام  الجامعة قى الامتجانات نمت وحلمت ان اللجنة  النهاردة صحيت من  النوم فبقول لما ما الساعة كام قالت 11 هى قالت كدة وانا نزلت زعاق وخناق واقول ازاىمش تصحينى اللجنة ضاعت عليا كدة وكل اللى ق البيت جم بشفوا اية وتقولى لجنة اية منت ممتحن امبارح لسة ههههه واقولها انا ممتحن امبارح احد مفوقت كدة شوية عرفت انى توهت شوية ههههههه*


----------



## روزي86 (11 يونيو 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *انا بقى ايام الجامعة قى الامتجانات نمت وحلمت ان اللجنة النهاردة صحيت من النوم فبقول لما ما الساعة كام قالت 11 هى قالت كدة وانا نزلت زعاق وخناق واقول ازاىمش تصحينى اللجنة ضاعت عليا كدة وكل اللى ق البيت جم بشفوا اية وتقولى لجنة اية منت ممتحن امبارح لسة ههههه واقولها انا ممتحن امبارح احد مفوقت كدة شوية عرفت انى توهت شوية ههههههه*


 

ههههههههههههههههه فعلا موقف يتعب الاعصاب
بتفكرني بنفسي يوم الخميس ده يوم اجازتي

بنام بقي براحتي

المهم كذا مره

اقوم يوم خميس واروح مفزوعه وناطه جري ههههههههههه يالهوي انا مش ظبت الفون عشان اصحي

هههههههههه وبعدها كده اركز اقول ايه ده انا اجازه ههههههههههه

اروح اكمل احلامي العظيمة هههههههههه


----------



## besm alslib (11 يونيو 2010)

*اليوم هحكي موقف صار معي من لما كان جوجو لسا بيبي*​ 

*لما صار جوجو اجا زوجي وقال بيت فلا الفلاني اللي هما عرب يعني من قبائل معروفه *​ 
*المهم قال جايين يباركو عشان جوجو قلنا يا اهلا بيهم المهم*​ 
*عملنا الواجب وخلصنا وكل حاجه والناس دي مشيت *​ 
*جه جوزي طبعا بيقول هما جابو هدايه عشان جوجو فمينفعش تقولي حاجه عليها يعني *​ 
*قلتلو كتر خيرهم ناس عملو واجب هقول ايه *​ 
*ملحقتش اخلص الكلمه واسمع صوت خاروف بالحوش وانا بحاف من الحيوانات كلها مووووووووت*​ 
*قلتلو ايه ده قال مش قلتلك جايبين هدايه قلتلو خاروف حد يودي لحد هدية بيبي خروف*​ 
*قال لا مش مهو مش دي الهديه دي بس جايبيها عشان ندبحها زي ميقولو بركه يعني*​ 
*قلتلو يبقى ربنا يستر ايه هي الهديه *​ 
*ودخل وجابلي ولكم ان تتخيلو الهديه ممكن تكون ايه*​ 
*جاب علبه كده حلوة اوي *​ 
*فتحها ببص لقيت فرد نكل اليده بتاعتو بيضا ومحفور عليها اسم جورج واسم العيله مع طلقاته هههههههههههههه*​ 
*على فكره يومها كنت هتشل من الخوف والمفاجاه ان هدية مولود تكون فرد بس دلوقت لما بفتكر بضحك عالموقف*​


----------



## روزي86 (11 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *اليوم هحكي موقف صار معي من لما كان جوجو لسا بيبي*​
> 
> 
> *لما صار جوجو اجا زوجي وقال بيت فلا الفلاني اللي هما عرب يعني من قبائل معروفه *​
> ...


 

هههههههههههه اه عشان تبقي هدايا لا تنسي هههههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (11 يونيو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه فعلا موقف يتعب الاعصاب
> بتفكرني بنفسي يوم الخميس ده يوم اجازتي
> 
> بنام بقي براحتي
> ...


:


هههههههههههههههههه
وكام مره ياروزي عملتي المقلب 
ده في نفسك
هههههههههههههه
مش كفايه بتخضي نفسك 
في الشارع من قطه ولا حد
ماشي جنبك 
حتي كمان من الفون بتاعك
وكل يوم خميس 
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (11 يونيو 2010)

netta قال:


> :
> 
> 
> هههههههههههههههههه
> ...


 

هههههههههه صدقيني مش عارفه زهقت من نفسي واللي بعمله فيها ههههههههههه

في الشغل بيقلولي ايه يابنتي انتي من كل حاجه كده تتخضي جبتلنا روشه هههههههههههه

اعمل ايه بس هههههههههه

اريد غطا قصدي حله يوووووووووه قصدي حل:hlp:


----------



## nermeen1 (11 يونيو 2010)

ميرسى وربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم


----------



## روزي86 (11 يونيو 2010)

nermeen1 قال:


> ميرسى وربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم


 

ميرسي ليكي يا قمر

نورتي


----------



## dodo jojo (13 يونيو 2010)

انا مره حلقت حواجبى....ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (14 يونيو 2010)

هههههههههههه

شاطر يا دودو ههههههههه


----------



## سيدغريب القاضي (17 يونيو 2010)

*أنا فيه مو قف حصل معايه بجد في مرة .......... كنت رايح أركب العربية .. مشروع ميكروباص *
*والكرسين اللي من جوه كمبليت ويدوب محتاجين عدد 2 راكب علشان يكمل الكرسين يبئه الكرسين كان فيهم كام إستنوا متفكروش ......و خليكو معايه ...فجيت علشان أركب ءؤوم جه واحد عايز يركب أبل مني *
*طبعاً رفضت وركبت أنا ... جنب الشباك زي العاده ...ءؤوم هو بئه ايه؟ زعل وأنا حسيت ده في كلامه ..*
*روحت أنا زعلت بس مش زعل منه لا طبعاً دا زعل على زعله مني .. لأني مبحبش حد أبداً يزعل مني *
*وفكرت إزاي أحوول اللي حصل لصالحي وأخليه يأخذ فكره جميله عني ... لكن إزاي وزي عادتي في إتخاذ القرار بعد تفكير وبسرعه جتلي الفكره إني أدفع الاجره ليا أنا وليه هو ... بس من غير ما يعرف *
*ومحسش الا وانا دفعتلوا الاجره ... وأئال إزاي ميصحش كده ... وبعدين بصيت لئيته إعتذر لي على*
*اللي حصل ... رديت عليه محصلش حاجه... ونزل من العربيه وهو بيؤولي شكراً لك،*
*واللي أنا متأكد منه إنه خد فكره كويسه عني ... وكمان عن أخلائي ومعاملتي ....*
*عارفين الحكايه دي *
*بتخليني أفكر شويه ... وأؤول يا ترى لو أنا شديت معاه وبجحت في الكلام ... كان من الممكن الامور تطور بشكل غير مرغوب فيه أو بشكل غير حضاري ... وينزل من العربيه يمشي وهو زعلان ... *
*ويمكن كنا نتئابل في مكان فيبئه صعب التعامل بينا .... لكن شوف دلوئتي اللي حصل بئه فيه بينا*
*احترام ... أنا بئول كده علشان المعامله وإزاي إنك تخلي الناس تحبك ... ولو الناس حبتك ... يبئه *
*مبروك عليك نجحت ...*
*أنا عايز أضرب مثال :ـــ وإسمحولي ... المثال خاص بالمدرسين *
*المدرسين أنواع لكننا هنركز على نوعين بس هما 1ـ مدرس محبوب 2ـ مدرس غير محبوب*
*أولاً: المدرس المحبوب : *
*هو اللي يستطيع بالحب إنه يغزي تلاميذه بالفضيله والأخلائ وحب*
*الناس*
*وكل حاجة جميلة تظهر المعدن الجميل اللي جوه الانسان ...الخ وده *
*سهل عليه طب ليه ؟.*
*علشان اللي بيحب ديماً بيسمع لحبيبه ويؤوله ءؤول كمان وكمان ...*
*ثانياً:المدرس غيرالمحبوب .................... هو على العكس تماماً من *
*المدرس المحبوب. *
*إيه رأيك في الحكايه دي ؟*
*ياترى لو كنت مدرس تحب تكون مين فيهم المحبوب ولا غير*
*المحبوب ؟ وليه؟*
*ويا ترى المعاملة الطيبة والترحيب والابتسامه بيبئه ليهم أثر في نفوس الأخرين؟ وما نوع هذا الأثر؟ والى أي مدى يمكن الإستفاده من هذا الأثر؟*
*وكيف يمكن تقييم هذا الأثر؟*
*طبعاً أنا ختكو في موال تاني خالص بعيد عن الحكايه ... لكن ايه رأيكم؟*​ 
*شكرررررررررررررررررررررراً *​


----------



## روزي86 (17 يونيو 2010)

سيدغريب القاضي قال:


> *أنا فيه مو قف حصل معايه بجد في مرة .......... كنت رايح أركب العربية .. مشروع ميكروباص *
> 
> *والكرسين اللي من جوه كمبليت ويدوب محتاجين عدد 2 راكب علشان يكمل الكرسين يبئه الكرسين كان فيهم كام إستنوا متفكروش ......و خليكو معايه ...فجيت علشان أركب ءؤوم جه واحد عايز يركب أبل مني *
> *طبعاً رفضت وركبت أنا ... جنب الشباك زي العاده ...ءؤوم هو بئه ايه؟ زعل وأنا حسيت ده في كلامه ..*
> ...


 

شكرا ليك وللموقف الجميل

فعلا اجمل شئ المعامله الطيبه بين الناس وبعضها

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك بقدر حبك للجميع


----------



## besm alslib (17 يونيو 2010)

*هههههههههههههههه هعمل زي عمتي اضحك قبل محكي ههههههههههههه*

*المهم *

*عندي موقفين هكتب ندالة ابني الاول ههههههههههههه*

*لسا حالاااااا حاصل *

*جه بيوريني رسوماتو فقرب الدفتر على وشي اووووووووي*

*فبقولو ماما متدخلو بوشي احسن بصلي كده وضحك ولقيتو حطو بوشي فعلا *

*بقولو ايه ده شيلووو ومسكتو منو  قالي حيرتيني معاكي اسمع كلامك تزعلي مسمعوش برضو تزعلي اعملك ايه انا بقى هههههههههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## max mike (17 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه هعمل زي عمتي اضحك قبل محكي ههههههههههههه*
> 
> *المهم *
> 
> ...





*هههههههههههههههههههه ربنا يخلهولك​*


----------



## besm alslib (17 يونيو 2010)

max mike قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه ربنا يخلهولك​*



*ربنا يخليك يا رب*
​


----------



## besm alslib (17 يونيو 2010)

*في موقف كنت هحكيه من مبارح ونسيت ههههههههههههه*

*المهم هو موقف حصل مع جوزي من قريب *

*عند*
*و صاحبو اللي هو مسؤل عن مكتب الضرائب هو مسلم وطلق مراتو واخد اولادها بدون علمها  وسابها في بلدها وخد الاولاد ورجع هنا *

*المهم الست دي قدرت تيجي هنا عشان اولادها وبقت تكلم الناس عشان يكلمو جوزها *

*المهم الظاهر في حد قالها ان هو ممكن ياثر على جوزها *

*وراحلتلو الشغل وطلبت تكلمو وقعد معاها المهم جوزي رجع وشو بيدي ميت لون سالتو في ايه*

*فحكالي ان جت فلانه وحصل كزا فبقولو طيب مالك انت يعني هما في بعض*

*قال مهي وهي قاعدا معايا وبنتكلم وبتمدح فيني وبتوصف ان الناس قالولها عليا حاجات كويسه وعشان كده عايزاني اتدخل*

*قلتلو اه قال لقتها بتقولي يعني بزمتك تتوقع ايه مع واحد معاشر المسيحيين الـ....... دول بقالو عشرين سنه مهو لازم يبقى زيهم هههههههههههههههه*

*وجوزي جه هيفرقع قالي لولا اولادهم وان حرام كنت هقولها تستاهل اللي عملو فيها ههههههههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (17 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *في موقف كنت هحكيه من مبارح ونسيت ههههههههههههه*
> 
> *المهم هو موقف حصل مع جوزي من قريب *
> 
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا لو منه كنت ضربتها قلمين
ههههههههههههههه

تستاهل فعلا
*​


----------



## روزي86 (19 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه هعمل زي عمتي اضحك قبل محكي ههههههههههههه*​
> 
> *المهم *​
> *عندي موقفين هكتب ندالة ابني الاول ههههههههههههه*​
> ...


 

ههههههههههه عسل خالص

ربنا يخليهولك يا حبيبتي

بيفكرني بيا لما برخم في البيت عليهم هههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (19 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *في موقف كنت هحكيه من مبارح ونسيت ههههههههههههه*​
> 
> *المهم هو موقف حصل مع جوزي من قريب *​
> *عند*
> ...


 

ههههههههههه يا ذكائها

بجد في الجول ههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (19 يونيو 2010)

*انا بقي امبارح لقيت ماما عماله تضحك*

*بعد ما جت من بره فبقولها في ايه مالك*

*قالتلي وهي بتشتري فينو من الفرن*

*الراجل عارفها لانها زبونه عنده*

*المهم قالها اخبار الثانوية العامه ايه*

*قالتلو ايه يعني مش فاهمه قالها مش انتي عندك بنات في ثانوية عامه*
*قالتلو لا دول متخرجين من زمان*

*قالها ايه ده معقول حتي الصغيرة دي اللي بتيجي بردو متخرجه ههههههههههههههههه*

*يقصد عليا انا واااااااااااااء هههههههههه*

*قولت لماما وريني انهي واحد فيهم عشان اضربو واعضه عشان يحرم ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## rana1981 (19 يونيو 2010)

*شو الظاهر انك نعومة كتير يا روزي *​


----------



## روزي86 (19 يونيو 2010)

rana1981 قال:


> *شو الظاهر انك نعومة كتير يا روزي *​


 

هههههههه علي طول شايفني طفله

اعمل فيهم ايه بس :smil8: هههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يونيو 2010)

*لى رجعه *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يونيو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *انا بقي امبارح لقيت ماما عماله تضحك*​
> 
> *بعد ما جت من بره فبقولها في ايه مالك*​
> *قالتلي وهي بتشتري فينو من الفرن*​
> ...


 
احمدى ربنا انها وصلت لثانوى مش اعدادى :t30:​


----------



## max mike (19 يونيو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *انا بقي امبارح لقيت ماما عماله تضحك*
> 
> *بعد ما جت من بره فبقولها في ايه مالك*
> 
> ...






*هههههههههههه معلش ياروزى بكرة لما تكبرى هيبقوا يعرفوا انك متخرجة​*


----------



## tamav maria (19 يونيو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *انا بقي امبارح لقيت ماما عماله تضحك*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


:t11::t11:

ليه ياقمره تضربيه وتعضيه 
مش يمكن يكون بتاع العيش ده
عريس لقطه هههههههههههههه
وعلي العموم هو لما يعرف ان
اي حاجه بتخضك ها يطفش منك


----------



## روزي86 (20 يونيو 2010)

kokoman قال:


> احمدى ربنا انها وصلت لثانوى مش اعدادى :t30:​


 

هههههههههههه نحم نحم

بقي كده يا كوكو

ماشي وحش ومخصماك ههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (20 يونيو 2010)

max mike قال:


> *هههههههههههه معلش ياروزى بكرة لما تكبرى هيبقوا يعرفوا انك متخرجة​*


 

هههههههههه يا نعم

حتي انت يا مايكل

طيب عقبالكم بقي ههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (20 يونيو 2010)

netta قال:


> :t11::t11:
> 
> ليه ياقمره تضربيه وتعضيه
> مش يمكن يكون بتاع العيش ده
> ...


 

ههههههههههه يا كسوفي هههههههههههه


----------



## grges monir (20 يونيو 2010)

*حد يزعل انة يتقال علية لسة صغيير هههههه*
*العجيب بقى ان بنت تزعل انة بتقال عليها صغيرة هههههههههههههه*
*ولااية روزى:new6:*


----------



## روزي86 (21 يونيو 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *حد يزعل انة يتقال علية لسة صغيير هههههه*
> *العجيب بقى ان بنت تزعل انة بتقال عليها صغيرة هههههههههههههه*
> *ولااية روزى:new6:*


 

هههههههههههه اه ماشي بس مش كل شويه بقي

اتعقدت انا ههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (19 يوليو 2010)

يلا يلا يا شباب عايزين نضحك

فين المواقف المضحكه 

والا خلصت في الحرب ههههههههههه​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 يوليو 2010)

*لسه واخد بالي من الموقف بتاعك يا روزي

هو حد يطول يرجع صغير تاني

احسن ايام بجد ومش هتتعوض

بس شكل بتاع الفرن عنده حق :t9:​*


----------



## روزي86 (19 يوليو 2010)

هههههههههه

اممممممممم كلكم عليا والا ايه ههههههههه

لا يا سيدي حلو اني ابقي صغيوره بس ساعات المواقف بتبقي محرجه اخر حاجه ههههههههه​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 يوليو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> اممممممممم كلكم عليا والا ايه ههههههههه
> 
> لا يا سيدي حلو اني ابقي صغيوره بس ساعات المواقف بتبقي محرجه اخر حاجه ههههههههه​




*
مش انتي اللي حكيتي وقلتي يا روزي

عشان تبطلي تحكي تاني

خلاص بعد كده مش هقلك غير يا صغننه :t30:

ولا اقلك الكلمه بتاعتك :t9:​*


----------



## روزي86 (19 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *مش انتي اللي حكيتي وقلتي يا روزي*
> 
> *عشان تبطلي تحكي تاني*
> 
> ...





ههههههههه احم احم بلاش فضايح  بقي هههههههههههه

ماشي ماشي

ليك يوم يالي في بالي ههههههههه​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 يوليو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه احم احم بلاش فضايح  بقي هههههههههههه
> 
> ماشي ماشي
> 
> ليك يوم يالي في بالي ههههههههه​




*
هههههههههههه

ماشي بلاش ربنا ستار حليم

مين بقي اللي بالك :t9:

شكلي هسيح واقول​*


----------



## روزي86 (19 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *هههههههههههه*
> 
> *ماشي بلاش ربنا ستار حليم*
> 
> ...





احم احم

اقولك الحقيقة ههههههههه قول لاني مش فاكره اصلا

يبقي خلاص زيع يا راجل هههههههههههه​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 يوليو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> احم احم
> 
> اقولك الحقيقة ههههههههه قول لاني مش فاكره اصلا
> 
> يبقي خلاص زيع يا راجل هههههههههههه​




*
يا صباح الزهايمر

اتعديتي مني ولا ايه يابنتي

هبقي اقلهالك بعدين منعا للاحراج

اي خدمه مش عايز اسيح اهوه

بس يارب يطمر :11azy:​*


----------



## روزي86 (19 يوليو 2010)

ههههههههههههه

ماشي يا باشا كلك زوق

كلك رقه

كلك لقمه ونام ههههههههههه​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 يوليو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> ماشي يا باشا كلك زوق
> 
> ...




*
ايه يابنتي طياره بتردي ع طول 

انتي قاعده هنا ع طول ولا ايه

هاكلي لقمه بس مش هنام

قاعد علي قلبك يابت :smil8:​*


----------



## روزي86 (19 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ايه يابنتي طياره بتردي ع طول *
> 
> *انتي قاعده هنا ع طول ولا ايه*
> 
> ...





هههههههههههه يا سلام تنور يا باشا

بس الجو حر ههههههههههههههه:t30:​


----------



## روزي86 (31 يوليو 2010)

وبعدين بقي

يلا يلا فين المواقف عايزين نضحك شويه بقي
​


----------



## tamav maria (31 يوليو 2010)

ايه ياروزي فين مواقف الخوف بتاعتك 
انتي بطلتي تخافي ولا ايه


----------



## dodo jojo (1 أغسطس 2010)

طالبين روزى على المسرح...للموقف المضخك..يللا يا انسه..اجهزى..123..اكشن..مستنيينك..


----------



## روزي86 (1 أغسطس 2010)

netta قال:


> ايه ياروزي فين مواقف الخوف بتاعتك
> انتي بطلتي تخافي ولا ايه


 

هههههههههههههه لا يا حبيبتي صدقيني بس بلاش احراج بقي

اصل المواقف بتتكرر كل مره هي هي وبردو بتخص لا مفر هههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (1 أغسطس 2010)

dodo jojo قال:


> طالبين روزى على المسرح...للموقف المضخك..يللا يا انسه..اجهزى..123..اكشن..مستنيينك..


 

ههههههههه حاضر يا دودو يا جميل

هفكر واجي اكتب انت تأمر طبعا ههههههههههه


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (1 أغسطس 2010)

أنا دلوقتى فى أولى ثانوى و انا فى المكتب بقدم للثانوية خرجت بره  فلاقيت واحدة فقلت لها هو انتى من مدرستنا و لا من مدرسة تانية؟و نفس اللحظة  خرجت بنت من المكتب تنادى عليها ماما ماما تعالى.


----------



## روزي86 (1 أغسطس 2010)

مسيحية مصرية قال:


> أنا دلوقتى فى أولى ثانوى و انا فى المكتب بقدم للثانوية خرجت بره فلاقيت واحدة فقلت لها هو انتى من مدرستنا و لا من مدرسة تانية؟و نفس اللحظة خرجت بنت من المكتب تنادى عليها ماما ماما تعالى.


 

ههههههه موقف محرج فعلا

واضح انها صغيوره خالص هههههههههه


----------



## max mike (1 أغسطس 2010)

مسيحية مصرية قال:


> أنا دلوقتى فى أولى ثانوى و انا فى المكتب بقدم للثانوية خرجت بره  فلاقيت واحدة فقلت لها هو انتى من مدرستنا و لا من مدرسة تانية؟و نفس اللحظة  خرجت بنت من المكتب تنادى عليها ماما ماما تعالى.




*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
موقف مضحك جدا فعلا
ومحرج فى نفس الوقت​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 أغسطس 2010)

*أحم أحم ..
أعرف كده واحدة صغننة أتزحلقت وهى نايمة 
من على كرسى الباص :hlp:
متحاولوش تعرفوا ميييين بقى 
أنا مش بحب أفتن على حد :t30:
مركز معايا ياحج محمد:t30:
 ههههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (11 أغسطس 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *أحم أحم ..*
> 
> *أعرف كده واحدة صغننة أتزحلقت وهى نايمة *
> *من على كرسى الباص :hlp:*
> ...


 

ههههههههههه اشوف فيكي ست اشهور مع الشغل والنفاذ هههههههههههه

روحي يا مرمر 

وتعالي بسرعه ههههههههههههه:t30:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه اشوف فيكي ست اشهور مع الشغل والنفاذ هههههههههههه
> 
> روحي يا مرمر
> 
> وتعالي بسرعه ههههههههههههه:t30:



*هههههههههه
لا مش هروح قاعدة لك انااااااا :t30:
سيحتى لنفسك يا أذكى روووزى 30:
هههههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (11 أغسطس 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *هههههههههه*
> 
> *لا مش هروح قاعدة لك انااااااا :t30:*
> *سيحتى لنفسك يا أذكى روووزى 30:*
> ...


 

ههههههههههه هعمل ايه بقي مابدهاش

كان لازم ارد احسن كان الكلام محشور بالعرض فلازم اطلعه ههههههههههههه:smil8:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه هعمل ايه بقي مابدهاش
> 
> كان لازم ارد احسن كان الكلام محشور بالعرض فلازم اطلعه ههههههههههههه:smil8:



*ههههههههههه
انا مالى بقى 
اشهدوا يا ناس 
انا مقولتش اى حاااااااااجة 
احسن انا مش بحب افتن على حد ياختى :t30:*


----------



## روزي86 (11 أغسطس 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *ههههههههههه*
> *انا مالى بقى *
> *اشهدوا يا ناس *
> *انا مقولتش اى حاااااااااجة *
> *احسن انا مش بحب افتن على حد ياختى :t30:*


 

هههههههههههه صدقيني كل ما بفتكر المنظر بمووووووووت من الضحك:smil16:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه صدقيني كل ما بفتكر المنظر بمووووووووت من الضحك:smil16:


*
انا قولت يا روزى للمعاكى 
يحطك فى شنطته عشان ميحصلش كده 
حتى كنتى وفرتى الاجرة :t30:
ههههههه
عشان بس تبقى تسمعى كلامى :smil16:*​


----------



## روزي86 (11 أغسطس 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *انا قولت يا روزى للمعاكى *
> *يحطك فى شنطته عشان ميحصلش كده *
> *حتى كنتى وفرتى الاجرة :t30:*
> *ههههههه*
> ...


 

ههههههههههههه منا كده كنت هفطس عشان الجو حر يا كتكوته ههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه منا كده كنت هفطس عشان الجو حر يا كتكوته ههههههههههه



*ده لو كان مقفلش السستة للأخر 
كنتى هتتروقى ولا كأنك عالبحر 
أنتى يا روزة يا حبيبتى مش محتاجة يعنى 
:t30:
هههههههه
يابت ماتسبينى ساكتة بقى :a4:*​


----------



## روزي86 (11 أغسطس 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *ده لو كان مقفلش السستة للأخر *
> 
> *كنتى هتتروقى ولا كأنك عالبحر *
> *أنتى يا روزة يا حبيبتى مش محتاجة يعنى *
> ...


 
*هههههههههه حاضر هحاول اسكت بس بصراحه مش قادره مانتي عرفاني بقي*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 أغسطس 2010)

*براااااااحتك يا دميل 
انا مش خسرانه حاجة 
انتى بس اللى اتسيحلك :t30:
هههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (11 أغسطس 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *براااااااحتك يا دميل *
> 
> *انا مش خسرانه حاجة *
> *انتى بس اللى اتسيحلك :t30:*
> ...


 

ههههههههههه ولا يهمني انتي عارفه انا بايعه القضيه هههههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 أغسطس 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *أحم أحم ..
> أعرف كده واحدة صغننة أتزحلقت وهى نايمة
> من على كرسى الباص :hlp:
> متحاولوش تعرفوا ميييين بقى
> ...




*عرووووووووووووستي
اكيد البت روزي
عرفتها من غير ما اكمل ردود
كفايه مرمر بتقلك يا نصه
بس مسيري اعرف الموقف بالتفاصيل
مرمر هتقولي وهديها ربع جنيه مخروم​*


----------



## روزي86 (11 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *عرووووووووووووستي​*
> *اكيد البت روزي*
> *عرفتها من غير ما اكمل ردود*
> *كفايه مرمر بتقلك يا نصه*
> ...


 

ههههههههههه طيب نقسم بالنص يا كوبه انت هههههههههههه:t30::t9:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *عرووووووووووووستي
> اكيد البت روزي
> عرفتها من غير ما اكمل ردود
> كفايه مرمر بتقلك يا نصه
> ...



*لالالالالالالا ياكوكو حاسب 
مش انا اللى ابيع روزى بربع جنيه 
لو جنيه انتظر التفاصيل حاااااالا :t30:
ههههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (11 أغسطس 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *لالالالالالالا ياكوكو حاسب *
> 
> *مش انا اللى ابيع روزى بربع جنيه *
> *لو جنيه انتظر التفاصيل حاااااالا :t30:*
> ...


 

هههههههههههه وبصي من غير فلوس خالص تحبي احكيله انا يا كوبه انتي كمان

بص يا ميكي

الترجمه هتنزل في نشرة الحادية عشر ههههههههههههههه:t30:


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 أغسطس 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *لالالالالالالا ياكوكو حاسب
> مش انا اللى ابيع روزى بربع جنيه
> لو جنيه انتظر التفاصيل حاااااالا :t30:
> ههههههه*​



*اديكى 5 جنيه وتقولهولى ههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## روزي86 (11 أغسطس 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *اديكى 5 جنيه وتقولهولى ههههههههههههههه​*


 

ههههههههههه امشي يا كوكي من هنا هتتعضي لا مفر هههههههههههههه

ميعادنا في النشره الليلية ههههههههههه:smil8:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 أغسطس 2010)

*حبااااااااايبك كتير يابت ياروزة 
ونفسهم يفرحوا بيكى 30:
وصلنا لخمسة لحد دلوقت 
بت يا كوكى هاتى 10 
والتفاصيل المشاركة الجايه 30:
معلش ياروزى ال10 ج هتنفع برضه 
:t30:*​


----------



## روزي86 (11 أغسطس 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *حبااااااااايبك كتير يابت ياروزة *
> 
> *ونفسهم يفرحوا بيكى 30:*
> *وصلنا لخمسة لحد دلوقت *
> ...


 

هههههههههههه يارب ينصبوا عليكي 

عشان تحرمي هههههههههههههه:smil8:


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه امشي يا كوكي من هنا هتتعضي لا مفر هههههههههههههه
> 
> ميعادنا في النشره الليلية ههههههههههه:smil8:



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
قولتلك تعالى الاووووووووووول وانا موافقه على العضه هههههههههههههه​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 أغسطس 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *حبااااااااايبك كتير يابت ياروزة
> ونفسهم يفرحوا بيكى 30:
> وصلنا لخمسة لحد دلوقت
> بت يا كوكى هاتى 10
> ...



*خلاص 5ونص حلو اوى هههههههههههههههه

*​


روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه يارب ينصبوا عليكي
> 
> عشان تحرمي هههههههههههههه:smil8:



*لا ننصب ايه عيب كده مش اخلاقى *
*وبعدين هنروح من بعض فين بلد واحده هههههههههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## روزي86 (11 أغسطس 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*
> 
> *قولتلك تعالى الاووووووووووول وانا موافقه على العضه هههههههههههههه*​


 

هههههههههه انا روحت بس هروح تاني قريب ان شاء الله لو لقيت فرصه اخلع من الشغل واستجم يوم هههههههههه

هشوفك بقي وجهزيلي ايدك:smil8:


----------



## روزي86 (11 أغسطس 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *خلاص 5ونص حلو اوى هههههههههههههههه*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

ههههههههههه قال 5 ونص قال

هو انا بقيت في مزاد والا ايه

هشي يا بت انتي وهي لضربكم بقي هههههههههه

بنات اول زمن صحيح هههههههههه:t30:


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه قال 5 ونص قال
> 
> هو انا بقيت في مزاد والا ايه
> 
> ...



*مابلاش لسه منزله دفعة اسئله فى الكرسى هروح احط تانى 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (11 أغسطس 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *مابلاش لسه منزله دفعة اسئله فى الكرسى هروح احط تانى *
> 
> 
> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


 

ههههههههههه يا نهار الوان انا شوفتهم اغم عليا ههههههههههه

كوكي يا حبيبتي ربنا يهديكي يارب مش تروحي هناك

وبعدين مفيش مشاريب خالص

ريقي نشف منكم لله يا مفتاريين انتم:heat: هههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 أغسطس 2010)

*5 ونص اااااايه بس 
ايه هنبيع سمك فى مية ..
طب خدى دى ياكوكى 
وهى جاية فى الباص أفتكروها جراب الموبايل:t30:
بتاع الناس اللى كانوا معاها ..
ولسه فى حاجات كتيييييييير
تقوليلى خمسة ونص :11azy: *​


----------



## روزي86 (11 أغسطس 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *5 ونص اااااايه بس *
> 
> *ايه هنبيع سمك فى مية ..*
> *طب خدى دى ياكوكى *
> ...


 

ههههههههههه كوكي مش تدفعي البت دي بتقولك معلومات غلط

عشان تقبض النصابه دي ههههههههه:t30:


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 أغسطس 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *5 ونص اااااايه بس
> ايه هنبيع سمك فى مية ..
> طب خدى دى ياكوكى
> وهى جاية فى الباص أفتكروها جراب الموبايل:t30:
> ...



*ايه ده يامرمر لا كده بقا تعالى اعزمك على اى حاجه تحبيها وتقوليلى كله مرة واحده
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه كوكي مش تدفعي البت دي بتقولك معلومات غلط
> 
> عشان تقبض النصابه دي ههههههههه:t30:



*طب ادفعلك انتى وتقوليلى الصح :hlp:​*


----------



## روزي86 (11 أغسطس 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *ايه ده يامرمر لا كده بقا تعالى اعزمك على اى حاجه تحبيها وتقوليلى كله مرة واحده​*
> 
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


 

هههههههههه ما بلاش دي نصابه محترفه

انا حذرتك اهو ههههههههههه30:


----------



## روزي86 (11 أغسطس 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *طب ادفعلك انتى وتقوليلى الصح :hlp:​*


 

ههههههههههه لا بصي جدعنه مني هقولك وبدون مقابل

يا خراشي يا روزي مضحيه اوي انا هههههههههههه:t30:

بس لما تيجي القاهره بقي:t30:30:


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه لا بصي جدعنه مني هقولك وبدون مقابل
> 
> يا خراشي يا روزي مضحيه اوي انا هههههههههههه:t30:
> 
> بس لما تيجي القاهره بقي:t30:30:



*يعنى ادفع واعمل مجهود واروح القاهره عشان اعرف
انا ادفع للبنيه الى جنبى هنا وهى تقولى المفيد كله :t30::t30:​*


----------



## روزي86 (11 أغسطس 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *يعنى ادفع واعمل مجهود واروح القاهره عشان اعرف​*
> 
> *انا ادفع للبنيه الى جنبى هنا وهى تقولى المفيد كله :t30::t30:*​


 

هههههههههههه طيب خلاص شوفي هي هتقولك ايه ولو نصبت عرفيني وانا اكملك

غلطانه انا كده عداني العيب

وركبت اللي بعده:t30: هههههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه طيب نقسم بالنص يا كوبه انت هههههههههههه:t30::t9:





*طب قولي انتي بالتفصيل
وانا هديكي ربع جنيه كله ليكي
اي خدمه يا نصه :t30:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 أغسطس 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *لالالالالالالا ياكوكو حاسب
> مش انا اللى ابيع روزى بربع جنيه
> لو جنيه انتظر التفاصيل حاااااالا :t30:
> ههههههه*​





*أصيله من يومك يابت :11azy:
اخرك نص جنيه معايا
ع قدر نصه قصدي روزي :t30:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 أغسطس 2010)

*عليا بـــ 7 جنيه
قولي يابت يا مرمر بقي
قبل المزاد ما يعلي
وانا اخري كده ​*


----------



## روزي86 (12 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *طب قولي انتي بالتفصيل​*
> *وانا هديكي ربع جنيه كله ليكي*
> 
> *اي خدمه يا نصه :t30:*​


 

هههههههههه هش ياض شطبنااااااااااا


----------



## روزي86 (12 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *أصيله من يومك يابت :11azy:​*
> *اخرك نص جنيه معايا*
> 
> *ع قدر نصه قصدي روزي :t30:*​


 

هههههههههههه:smil8:


----------



## روزي86 (12 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *عليا بـــ 7 جنيه​*
> *قولي يابت يا مرمر بقي*
> *قبل المزاد ما يعلي*
> 
> *وانا اخري كده *​


 

ههههههههههه طيب خليهم معاك بقي اشتري بيهم مصاااااااااااصه

هع هع هع:t30:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه هش ياض شطبنااااااااااا



شطبتي ايه يابت
انا داخل سوبر ماركت



روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه:smil8:



:t30:



روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه طيب خليهم معاك بقي اشتري بيهم مصاااااااااااصه
> 
> هع هع هع:t30:




مصااااااااصه دي للنصه اللي زيك :t30:


----------



## روزي86 (12 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> شطبتي ايه يابت
> انا داخل سوبر ماركت
> 
> 
> ...


 

هههههههههههه هع هع هع

ما بلاش انت يا كوبه هههههههههههه:crazy_pil:t30:


----------



## روزي86 (13 أغسطس 2010)

يلا

عاااااااااااااااايزين مواقف عشان نضحك

يلا يلا افتحوا الحصلات وطلعولي موقف هههههههههه​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 أغسطس 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *فى مره وانا صغير وفى مصيف كنت طالع من البحر وكنت طالع بترعش بطريقه فظيعه ( كالعاده بتاعتى يعنى )*
> 
> * المهم قعدت على كرسى وقولت جعان *:hlp:
> 
> ...




*هههههههههههههههههه

المهم الحله حصلها حاجه :t30:​*


----------



## روزي86 (13 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه​*
> 
> 
> *المهم الحله حصلها حاجه :t30:*​


 

ههههههههههههه يا سلام علي الخفه:t30:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه يا سلام علي الخفه:t30:





*كوووووووووووووبه :smil8:​*


----------



## روزي86 (13 أغسطس 2010)

هههههههههههه

اه مش انت الكوبه منا عارفه ههههههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> اه مش انت الكوبه منا عارفه ههههههههههههه





*اتهدي يا نصه احسن لك
وبعدين انا بكلم مارو
انتي مالك يابت :11azy:​*


----------



## روزي86 (13 أغسطس 2010)

ههههههههههه

معلش بقي اصلي بحب ارخم اوي خالص هههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (13 أغسطس 2010)

يلالالالالالالالالا

فين المواقف المضحكه يا شباااااااااااب


----------



## روزي86 (13 أغسطس 2010)

من المواقف التحفه اللي لسه حاصله معايا حالا

ليا صحبتي العسوله هنا ومش هقول بقي هي عارفه نفسها ههههههههه

المهم بنتكلم فبتقولي

انا راجعه فاصله من بره ههههههههههه المهم انا برد عليها فبقولها ربنا لا يقويكي يا حبي ههههههههههههه

كنت اقصد ربنا يقويكي ومش عارفه كلمه لا دي جت ازاي

ههههههههههه ومش اخدت بالي غير لما بعتتلي بتضحك وتعيد كلامي ههههههههههه زوساعتها اكتشفت الحقيقة المره بس لحقت نفسي مصلحت الكلام ههههههههههه​


----------



## besm alslib (13 أغسطس 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههه*

*تعرفي فكرتيني بموقف تحفه *

*في مره مرات ابن عم جوزي والدها توفى فاتصل جوزي بيعزيهم *

*وقالي خدي عزيها فاول مبتكلم معاها عايزه اقولها الله يرحمه *

*معرفش طلعت ازاي كل سنه وانتي سالمه *

*لقيت جوزي اتصدم بيقولي ايه ده طبعا اعتذرت منها وكده وحاولت اصلح الموقف بس كان بجد تحفه ههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## ponponayah (14 أغسطس 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بقى انا الله لا يقوينى
ماشى لما اشوفك يا بت
هههههههههههههههههههه
بس بجد الكلمة فطستنى من الضحك ​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (14 أغسطس 2010)

*سيحتى لنفسك يابونى
البت مرضتش تقول الاسم ههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## روزي86 (14 أغسطس 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه*​
> 
> *تعرفي فكرتيني بموقف تحفه *​
> *في مره مرات ابن عم جوزي والدها توفى فاتصل جوزي بيعزيهم *​
> ...


 

ههههههههههههههه فعلا مواقف بتطلع تحفه ومحرجه خااااااااااالص ههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (14 أغسطس 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*
> *بقى انا الله لا يقوينى*
> *ماشى لما اشوفك يا بت*
> *هههههههههههههههههههه*
> ...


 

ههههههههههه معلش يا حبيبتي

بجد الكلمه اتحشرت دسيسه علينا ههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (14 أغسطس 2010)

+sweety kokey+ قال:


> *سيحتى لنفسك يابونى​*
> 
> *البت مرضتش تقول الاسم ههههههههههههههههههه*​


 

هههههههههه لالالالالالا ما الكلام باين في البروفايل وواضح

ههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (18 أغسطس 2010)

هاااااااااااا

فين المواقف المضحكه​


----------



## نداء الروح (18 أغسطس 2010)

*موضوع حلو وجميل ....*

*تسلم يدك*​


----------



## نداء الروح (18 أغسطس 2010)

*بالنسبة للموقف هو محرج  ... *

*في مرة كان البيت كله في حزن وبيبكي عشان موقف يعني محزن حدث *
*أنا أنا وأختي فجأة أصابتنا موجة ضحك رهيبة *

*حاولنا نمسك أعصابنا مقدرناش *

*بصراحة كان موقف محرج جدا ... أنه البيت كله بيبكي وأحنا بنضحك وراح نموت من الضحك ومش عارفين ليش *

*بس الحمد لله .... نفذنا بجلدنا *​


----------



## روزي86 (18 أغسطس 2010)

نداء الروح قال:


> *موضوع حلو وجميل ....*​
> 
> 
> *تسلم يدك*​


 

ميرسي اوي للمرور الجميل


----------



## روزي86 (18 أغسطس 2010)

نداء الروح قال:


> *بالنسبة للموقف هو محرج ... *​
> 
> *في مرة كان البيت كله في حزن وبيبكي عشان موقف يعني محزن حدث *
> *أنا أنا وأختي فجأة أصابتنا موجة ضحك رهيبة *​
> ...


 

هههههههههههه موقف تحفه

والحمد لله انكم نفدتوا ههههههههه


----------



## ponponayah (20 أغسطس 2010)

+sweety kokey+ قال:


> *سيحتى لنفسك يابونى
> البت مرضتش تقول الاسم ههههههههههههههههههه​*




*مهى فضحتنى على  الروفايل يا اوختى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*​


----------



## ponponayah (20 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه معلش يا حبيبتي
> 
> بجد الكلمه اتحشرت دسيسه علينا ههههههههههههه




*هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ولايهمك يا حبيبتى 
يلا اهى حاجة ضحكتنا*​


----------



## روزي86 (20 أغسطس 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *مهى فضحتنى على الروفايل يا اوختى​*​​​
> 
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


 

ههههههههههه:smil16:


----------



## روزي86 (20 أغسطس 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *ولايهمك يا حبيبتى *​
> *يلا اهى حاجة ضحكتنا*​


 

هههههههههههه معاكي حق يا قمر


----------



## vemy (22 أغسطس 2010)

................................


----------



## روزي86 (22 أغسطس 2010)

vemy قال:


> فكرة جامدة موت.....بصوا بقى انا اللى بعمل موقف فى الناس مش هما:
> وانا بقى وانا فى المدرسة السنة اللى فاتت كنا فى الحصص انا و البنت اللى جمبى نجيب ستييكر و نلزقه فى شعر اللى قدامنا هههههه و طبعا كل اللى قاعدين حوالينا عمالين يضحكواا واللى قدامنا طبعا مش فاهمين حاجة طبعا وفييين وفين لما فهموا بقى... ومرة كنت فى الكورال و كنا بندرب على ترنيمة وانا وواحدة صحبتى كنا قاعدين على جمب بنحرك شفايفنا بس وبنتفرج على الصور فى الموبايل وعمالين نقول الله حلوة اوى ال صورة دى ....هى الصورة دى كانت فين ولما كانت تيجى صورة تضحك نقعد نضحك قعدنا فى الموضوع دة يجى ربع ساعة و الكورال كله والتاسونى بتاعتنا بيتفرجو علينا و ماسكين نفسهم من الضحك بالعفية و مش رضيين يقولولنا انهم اخدوا بالهم فين و فين بقى لما اخدنا بالنا ان الكورال كله سكت و بصينا كدة اول ما بصينالهم كله انفجر من الضحك و طبعا التاسونى زعقتلنا عشان سايبين البروفا و ماسكين الموبايل طبعا اتكسفنا جدا وحررررررررمنا نعمل كدة تانى......


 

هههههههههه موقف حلو يا قمر

ميرسي لمرورك


----------



## حفص (24 أغسطس 2010)

سلام ونعمة 
 يسلمو ايدك يا رروزي بجد فكرة طيبة وحلوة والموقف يلي صار معك احلى 
واخونا ابو المشرع يا ريت انك تخفف من وزنك شوي بلاش يضلل الناس يفتكروك حيطة هههههه
 وانا عندي حاجات بس بخجل احكياها لاني لو حكيتها راح كل يوم تعلقوا علي فيها 
 لهيك خليها لوقتها 
يسلمو للجميه ويسلمو روزي فكرة طيبة متلك 
سلام ونعمة  للجميع


----------



## روزي86 (24 أغسطس 2010)

حفص قال:


> سلام ونعمة
> يسلمو ايدك يا رروزي بجد فكرة طيبة وحلوة والموقف يلي صار معك احلى
> واخونا ابو المشرع يا ريت انك تخفف من وزنك شوي بلاش يضلل الناس يفتكروك حيطة هههههه
> وانا عندي حاجات بس بخجل احكياها لاني لو حكيتها راح كل يوم تعلقوا علي فيها
> ...


 

ميرسي ليك يا جميل
بس اكتب اللي عندك

كلنا بنحب الضحك

نورت بجد بكلامك الجميل


----------



## امير نسيم (2 سبتمبر 2010)

*جميلة خالص ههههههههههههههههه:new6::smile01:11::big29:*


----------



## روزي86 (3 سبتمبر 2010)

امير نسيم قال:


> *جميلة خالص ههههههههههههههههه:new6::smile01:11::big29:*


 

نورت يا امير


----------



## farou2 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
المواقف كتيرة نبدء من المدرسة 
كنت باخر سنة اعدادي وكنت خجول جدا 
يعني لو حب المدرس انه يضمن مني عدم المشاغبة بالحصه يقعد جنبي بنت 
ومرة كنا بحصة اللغة العربية وكان بيقرأ والمفروض نكون متابعين معه بالقراءة لقصة لمخائيل نعيمه 
شاف المدرس بنتين عم يتكلموا مع بعض 
وقف القراءة وقال للبنت واسمها اسعاف كملي يا اسعاف القراءة 
انحرجت البنت وبكيت ورفيقتها تانيا صارت تواسيها وتحط ايدها على كتفها ( محاولة ان تهدئها )
قال الاستاذ : عم اتغنجيها ؟ قوم يا فاروق وغنج اسعاف 
وانا كمان كنت شارد فافتكرت انه عم يعاقبني ويقول : قوم يا فاروق اقعد جنب اسعاف 
اخدت كتبي وشنطتي ورحت لعند اسعاف ونكزت اسعاف عشان توسعلي جنبها 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ضحك الصف كله من اسعاف حتى الاستاذ الا انا لاني ما كنت عارف الموضوع ​


----------



## Rosetta (4 سبتمبر 2010)

farou2 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> المواقف كتيرة نبدء من المدرسة
> كنت باخر سنة اعدادي وكنت خجول جدا
> يعني لو حب المدرس انه يضمن مني عدم المشاغبة بالحصه يقعد جنبي بنت
> ...


*
هههههههههههه 
حلو الموقف  

ربنا يديم ليك الضحكة يا فاروق ​*


----------



## روزي86 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

farou2 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> المواقف كتيرة نبدء من المدرسة
> كنت باخر سنة اعدادي وكنت خجول جدا
> ...


 

هههههههههههه جميل جدا الموقف

نورت وفي انتظار مواقف اخري


----------



## tamav maria (6 سبتمبر 2010)

ايوه ياروزي ياقمره
بقالي كتير ماسمعتش 
موقف من مواقف الخوف 
بتاعتك المضحكه


----------



## روزي86 (7 سبتمبر 2010)

هههههههههههه

بقي كده يا نيتا

اه شكلك عايزه تضحكي يا شقية انتي هههههههههه


----------



## Nemo (7 سبتمبر 2010)

هحكى موقف حصل يوم صلاة لاربعين بتاع خالى كان فى كنيسة غير كنيستى
ورحنا كلنا ومعرفش حد من أباء الكنيسة خالص
المهم قعدت ورا مع بنت خالتى وبنسمع الصلاة وفى اب كاهن بيصلى القداس
وفى كاهن واقف ورا المنجلية باين وشه بس وبنت خالتى سألتنى مين أبونا ده قولتلها مش عارفة
قالتى شكله غريب أنا برضه معرفش راحت سألت حد جمبينا قالتلها برضه معرفش سكتنا 
وبعد يمكن اكتر من ربع ساعة اتحرك أبونا ده لقينا واحد بدقن طويلة ولابس بنطلون جينز وقميص ابيض كنا فاكرينه لبس الكهنوت
ضحكنا موووووووووووت انا وهى وكل الناس بتسأل مين دول ولاد اخت المرحوم ويتغامزوا واحنا جتلنا الهيسترية خلاص هههههههههههه
لحد ما اتكتمنا ومحدش فهم حاجة برضه وفى الاخر اتضح انه كان طالب رهبنة ورجع من الدير وفضل مربى دقنه ههههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (7 سبتمبر 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههه
بقي كده يانيمو تضحكوا في العزا
اكيد انا متخيله المنظر كل اللي
حواليكوا كانوا هما كمان بيضحكول
في سرهم


----------



## Nemo (7 سبتمبر 2010)

netta قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> بقي كده يانيمو تضحكوا في العزا
> اكيد انا متخيله المنظر كل اللي
> حواليكوا كانوا هما كمان بيضحكول
> في سرهم





كان شكلنا وحش واحنا اصحاب العزاء عشان دا خالنا ههههههههههه
بس كان يوووووووم


----------



## روزي86 (7 سبتمبر 2010)

nemo قال:


> هحكى موقف حصل يوم صلاة لاربعين بتاع خالى كان فى كنيسة غير كنيستى
> ورحنا كلنا ومعرفش حد من أباء الكنيسة خالص
> المهم قعدت ورا مع بنت خالتى وبنسمع الصلاة وفى اب كاهن بيصلى القداس
> وفى كاهن واقف ورا المنجلية باين وشه بس وبنت خالتى سألتنى مين أبونا ده قولتلها مش عارفة
> ...


 

هههههههههههه موقف تحفه فعلا


----------



## Nemo (7 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه موقف تحفه فعلا





ميرسى يا حبى


----------



## روزي86 (7 سبتمبر 2010)

انا بقي تحفه اخر حاجه اصحابي بيفضلوا يتريقوا عشان شكلي صغير عن سني وقصيرة بالنسبالهم المهم بقي كنت رايحه اقابل اصحابي في الكنيسة وقولت بقي البس كعب عالي عشان المظهر العام يعني ههههههههههه

وعنيكم ما تشوف الا النور بقي هههههههههه

كل ما امشي خطوه رجلي تتني ههههههههه امسك نفسي بالعافية عشان ببقي هقع

هههههههه وتاكس بقي وانا ماشية مدلعه بقي بالكعب راح مدي كلاكس ههههههههه راحت رجلي اتنت وكنت هقع بس مسكت نفسي من الضحك بالعافية

قولت في سري ده انت عينك وحشه اوي ههههههههههههه


----------



## Nemo (7 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> انا بقي تحفه اخر حاجه اصحابي بيفضلوا يتريقوا عشان شكلي صغير عن سني وقصيرة بالنسبالهم المهم بقي كنت رايحه اقابل اصحابي في الكنيسة وقولت بقي البس كعب عالي عشان المظهر العام يعني ههههههههههه
> 
> وعنيكم ما تشوف الا النور بقي هههههههههه
> 
> ...






ههههههههههههههههه
جميل اوى يا حبى 
وعندى نفش مشكلتك مع الكعب والشكل اللى صغنن ده بس دى حاجة كويسة مش وحشة


----------



## روزي86 (7 سبتمبر 2010)

nemo قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> جميل اوى يا حبى
> وعندى نفش مشكلتك مع الكعب والشكل اللى صغنن ده بس دى حاجة كويسة مش وحشة


 

ههههههههههه ماهي كويسة بس فضايح بقي اخر حاجه

بس هنعمل ايه بقي نحن اقوي من ذلك ههههههههههه


----------



## Nemo (7 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه ماهي كويسة بس فضايح بقي اخر حاجه
> 
> بس هنعمل ايه بقي نحن اقوي من ذلك ههههههههههه






هههههههههههه
ممكن نلعب عوقلة


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*مواقف حلوه قوي
وموقف نيمو فكرني بموقف زيه حصل معانا
هبقي احكيه بعدين هنا​*


----------



## روزي86 (8 سبتمبر 2010)

nemo قال:


> هههههههههههه
> ممكن نلعب عوقلة


 

هههههههههه حتي دي كمان مبقتش تنفع

خلاص راحت علينا بقي هههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (8 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *مواقف حلوه قوي​*
> *وموقف نيمو فكرني بموقف زيه حصل معانا*
> 
> *هبقي احكيه بعدين هنا*​


 

في انتظار الموقف يا ميكي


----------



## tamav maria (8 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> انا بقي تحفه اخر حاجه اصحابي بيفضلوا يتريقوا عشان شكلي صغير عن سني وقصيرة بالنسبالهم المهم بقي كنت رايحه اقابل اصحابي في الكنيسة وقولت بقي البس كعب عالي عشان المظهر العام يعني ههههههههههه
> 
> وعنيكم ما تشوف الا النور بقي هههههههههه
> 
> ...




ههههههههههههههههههه
سواق التاكسي الي عينه وحشه 
ولا الكعب العالي هو اللي وحش 
ههههههههه
ههههههههههههه
فكرتيني ياروزي ببتاع العيش الي سأل مامتك عليكي
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (8 سبتمبر 2010)

netta قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> سواق التاكسي الي عينه وحشه
> ولا الكعب العالي هو اللي وحش
> ههههههههه
> ...


 

هههههههههههه يا دي الفضايح هو انا حكيت الموقف ده كمان

ههههههههه ايون ايون اتريقي عليا يا نيتا

غلطانه انا اني بضحكك هههههههههههههههه


----------



## Nemo (8 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *مواقف حلوه قوي
> وموقف نيمو فكرني بموقف زيه حصل معانا
> هبقي احكيه بعدين هنا​*





يلااا يا مايكل منتظرين ردك


----------



## روزي86 (8 سبتمبر 2010)

افتكرت موقف تحفه بردو

كنت في تانية معهد ورايحة المعهد الصبح

المهم بقي نازله حاطه ميك اب بقي ومدلعه نفسي ههههههههه

المهم بقي واقفه منتظرة الباص بتاع المعهد عشان كان بينتظرنا في مكان معين فروحت بدري شوية وانا واقفه راح جيه راجل ماشي ووقف جانبي

وقالي مش عارف انتي كبيرة والا صغيرة ههههههههههههه هو استغرب الشكل صغير وحاطه مكياج جاله حول بقي راح سأل ههههههههه انا بعدت بس كنت هموت واضحك


----------



## Nemo (8 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> افتكرت موقف تحفه بردو
> 
> كنت في تانية معهد ورايحة المعهد الصبح
> 
> ...





ههههههههههههههه
جامد يا روزى حلو اوى الموقف ده
بتفكرينى بأخويا الكبير كان وصاحبه ومعاهم واحدة زميلتهم زينا كده صغنونة وكان راكبين وراجعين من الجامعة وطلعت واحدة ست كبيرة قالته يا ابنى خد البنت دى على رجليك وقعدنى هههههههههههههههههههه

قالها يا ست ايه ده دى زميلتنا مش بنتنا هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (8 سبتمبر 2010)

nemo قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> جامد يا روزى حلو اوى الموقف ده
> بتفكرينى بأخويا الكبير كان وصاحبه ومعاهم واحدة زميلتهم زينا كده صغنونة وكان راكبين وراجعين من الجامعة وطلعت واحدة ست كبيرة قالته يا ابنى خد البنت دى على رجليك وقعدنى هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> قالها يا ست ايه ده دى زميلتنا مش بنتنا هههههههههههههههههه


 

هههههههههههه يا نهار ابيض علي الفضايح اللي بتحصل هههههههههه

مواقف تحفه بجد


----------



## Nemo (8 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه يا نهار ابيض علي الفضايح اللي بتحصل هههههههههه
> 
> مواقف تحفه بجد





شفتى بقا يا روزى انك سكرة و مواقفك حلوة جمب ناس تانية هههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (8 سبتمبر 2010)

nemo قال:


> شفتى بقا يا روزى انك سكرة و مواقفك حلوة جمب ناس تانية هههههههههههههه


 

هههههههههههه ربنا يخليكي ليا يا عسولتي

انتي اللي سكره وقمره


----------



## Nemo (8 سبتمبر 2010)

مرة بنت خالتو كانت نازلة الجامعة والدنيا كانت مطرة وزحاليق بهدلة بجد يعنى
المهم الناس ماشية ع الجنب وصف وحد وهى بتحكى كانت هتقع اتسندت ع الراجل اللى قدامها
هى توازنت والراجل وقع فى الطين ههههههههههههههههههه
كان رايح شغله الصبح يا عينى قعد يزعق فيها ومشى ههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (8 سبتمبر 2010)

nemo قال:


> مرة بنت خالتو كانت نازلة الجامعة والدنيا كانت مطرة وزحاليق بهدلة بجد يعنى
> المهم الناس ماشية ع الجنب وصف وحد وهى بتحكى كانت هتقع اتسندت ع الراجل اللى قدامها
> هى توازنت والراجل وقع فى الطين ههههههههههههههههههه
> كان رايح شغله الصبح يا عينى قعد يزعق فيها ومشى ههههههههههههه


 

ههههههههههه موقف تحفه 

ده تلاقيه خلص فيها كل الشتايم اللي في الدينا هههههههههه


----------



## Nemo (8 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه موقف تحفه
> 
> ده تلاقيه خلص فيها كل الشتايم اللي في الدينا هههههههههه





اهى راحت الجامعة بزيادة تهزيء هههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (8 سبتمبر 2010)

انا بقي امبارح خلصت شغل ومروحه

المهم المحطه زحمه اوي ومش لاقيه مواصلات

وبعدين في ميكروباص وقف روحت اسأل رايح فين المهم ماعرفتش من الزحمه وبعدها حسيت بأن البنطلون من تحت خالص تقيل حاسه اني مش قادره امشي وكأنه مغسول هههههههههه

وابصلك بقي وعينك ماتشوف الا النور كله من تحت مبلول هههههههههه لاني كنت واقفه في بركة ميه معكره ههههههههه غالبا البنطلون شرب كتير هههههههههه واخد برد

والغريب اني كنت مندمجه مع اتجاه العربية عشان اعرف رايح فين عشان لو طرقي اركب ههههههه ومش حسيت خالص بالبهدله اللي كنت فيها هههههههههه​


----------



## tamav maria (8 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> انا بقي امبارح خلصت شغل ومروحه​
> 
> المهم المحطه زحمه اوي ومش لاقيه مواصلات​
> وبعدين في ميكروباص وقف روحت اسأل رايح فين المهم ماعرفتش من الزحمه وبعدها حسيت بأن البنطلون من تحت خالص تقيل حاسه اني مش قادره امشي وكأنه مغسول هههههههههه​
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههه
ايه يابنتي البهدله اللي عملاها في نفسك دي
هههههههههههههه
متأكده ياروزي بركة ميه 
ولا حاجه تاني 
هههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (8 سبتمبر 2010)

netta قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> ايه يابنتي البهدله اللي عملاها في نفسك دي
> هههههههههههههه
> متأكده ياروزي بركة ميه
> ...


 

هههههههههه لالالالالالالالا بركة ميه يا شقية انتي هههههههههه

فهماكي هههههههههههه:999:


----------



## Nemo (8 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> انا بقي امبارح خلصت شغل ومروحه
> 
> المهم المحطه زحمه اوي ومش لاقيه مواصلات
> 
> ...





هههههههههههههههه
يا عينى يا روزى انت بيحصل معاكى مواقف عايزة تتكتب فى مجلدات هههههههههههه
يمكن لو كنا ف شتا كنت حسيتى بدرى بالطراوة هههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (8 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> افتكرت موقف تحفه بردو
> 
> كنت في تانية معهد ورايحة المعهد الصبح
> 
> ...




هههههههههههههههه
قصه مضحكه فعلا ياروزي
ههههههههه
حننتي الراجل 
مش عارف انت صغيره ولا كبيره
علي العموم انت محظوظه 
لان مهما كبرتي سنك ما يبانش عليكي


----------



## روزي86 (8 سبتمبر 2010)

nemo قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> يا عينى يا روزى انت بيحصل معاكى مواقف عايزة تتكتب فى مجلدات هههههههههههه
> يمكن لو كنا ف شتا كنت حسيتى بدرى بالطراوة هههههههههه


 

ههههههههههه صدقيني حسيت ان البنطلون بيصوت من الغرق هههههههه

يلا يعيش ويتغرق بقي ههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (8 سبتمبر 2010)

netta قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> قصه مضحكه فعلا ياروزي
> ههههههههه
> حننتي الراجل
> ...


 

ههههههههه ايون هو ده اللي مصبرني ههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 سبتمبر 2010)

معتز دغمش قال:


> السلام علي من إتبع الهدي
> 
> فلتعلموا يا أمة صليب أن جند اسامة سيطال رقاب كل من أساء إلي قرأننا المجيد
> 
> ...




*طظ فيك وفي جند اسامه بن لادن علي اسامه نفسه
وطظ في شبكه التحدي الاسلاميه
انت جاي تهددنا هنا يا متخلف انت
ده اسلوب رسولك اللي علمهولك
هتجيبه من بره يعني*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (13 سبتمبر 2010)

هههههههههههههههه
تصدق ده احسن موقف مضحك هنا
جاى عندنا تهددنا يا تحفة انت 

انا برضه افتكرت موقف بس كنت شريرة فيه اوى
فى الخدمة واحنا فرع تبع الكنيسة فبناخد فى مبنى 
المهم كانوا راشين البيت بالمبيد
فالحمامات كلها فيها صراصير صغيرة ميتة 
انا دخلت وشوفتها صوت وطلعت لانى انا اللى فتحت المبنى
المهم قولت لازم كله يتخض زيى بقى

روحت جربت بالاطفال حضانة اطفالى 
كل طفل يقول تاسونى بليز باس روم اقوله روح يا حبيبى
يرجع معيط ووشه اصفر
اقوله مالك يقول فيه صرصار ميت هههههههههههههه
وانا فطسانة من الضحك عليهم 
كان يوم تحفة بجد​


----------



## روزي86 (13 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *طظ فيك وفي جند اسامه بن لادن علي اسامه نفسه*
> *وطظ في شبكه التحدي الاسلاميه*
> *انت جاي تهددنا هنا يا متخلف انت*
> *ده اسلوب رسولك اللي علمهولك*
> ...


 

هههههههههههه يا جامد انت هههههههههههه:spor2:


----------



## روزي86 (13 سبتمبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> هههههههههههههههه​
> تصدق ده احسن موقف مضحك هنا
> جاى عندنا تهددنا يا تحفة انت ​
> انا برضه افتكرت موقف بس كنت شريرة فيه اوى
> ...


 

هههههههههههه عسل انتي يا ديدي


----------



## Nemo (13 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *طظ فيك وفي جند اسامه بن لادن علي اسامه نفسه
> وطظ في شبكه التحدي الاسلاميه
> انت جاي تهددنا هنا يا متخلف انت
> ده اسلوب رسولك اللي علمهولك
> هتجيبه من بره يعني*​





ههههههههههههه يا جامد هيه دى رجالتنا ههههههههههه


----------



## Nemo (13 سبتمبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> تصدق ده احسن موقف مضحك هنا
> جاى عندنا تهددنا يا تحفة انت
> 
> ...





ههههههههههههههههه اجرام 
بتجربى فى ملايكه هههههههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> انا بقي امبارح خلصت شغل ومروحه​
> 
> المهم المحطه زحمه اوي ومش لاقيه مواصلات​
> وبعدين في ميكروباص وقف روحت اسأل رايح فين المهم ماعرفتش من الزحمه وبعدها حسيت بأن البنطلون من تحت خالص تقيل حاسه اني مش قادره امشي وكأنه مغسول هههههههههه​
> ...


 
هههههههههه
احسن احسن leasantr
مش المفروض اللى يمشى ياخد باله :smil16:​


----------



## روزي86 (13 سبتمبر 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> احسن احسن leasantr
> 
> مش المفروض اللى يمشى ياخد باله :smil16:​


 

ههههههههههههه اه بس المفروض عند المكوجي هههههههههههه

كوبه:smil13:


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه اه بس المفروض عند المكوجي هههههههههههه
> 
> كوبه:smil13:


 
ههههههههه
ال مكوجى ال 
هش هش :shutup22:​


----------



## روزي86 (13 سبتمبر 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> ههههههههه
> 
> ال مكوجى ال
> هش هش :shutup22:​


 

نحم نحم

هش مين دي 

انا روزي والنبي روزي ههههههههه:bomb: هفجرك


----------



## Rosetta (13 سبتمبر 2010)

> السلام علي من إتبع الهدي
> 
> فلتعلموا يا أمة صليب أن جند اسامة سيطال رقاب كل من أساء إلي قرأننا المجيد
> 
> ...


*
في صرصور عم يحكي هوووووون !!!
ياريت يا جماعة مبيد حشري من النوع القوي بسرعة 

كفاية هدول عليه !!​*


----------



## روزي86 (13 سبتمبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *في صرصور عم يحكي هوووووون !!!*
> *ياريت يا جماعة مبيد حشري من النوع القوي بسرعة *​
> *كفاية هدول عليه !!*​
> 
> ...


 

هههههههههههههه عسوله يا ريد

هو اخد القاضية خلاص

والله يرحمه ههههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (13 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه عسوله يا ريد
> 
> هو اخد القاضية خلاص
> 
> والله يرحمه ههههههههه


*
مش عارفة يا روزي الصراصير كترانة الايام دي !! ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> نحم نحم
> 
> هش مين دي
> 
> انا روزي والنبي روزي ههههههههه:bomb: هفجرك


 
ولا اعرفها 
مش تعرفى تفجرينى :spor24:​


----------



## روزي86 (13 سبتمبر 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> ولا اعرفها
> 
> 
> مش تعرفى تفجرينى :spor24:​


 

ههههههههههههه طيب اهو 

بووووووووووووووووووم:bomb:


----------



## روزي86 (13 سبتمبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *مش عارفة يا روزي الصراصير كترانة الايام دي !! *​


 

ههههههههههه ولا يهمنا احنا ندمرهم 

والجدع يقرب بقي ههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (13 سبتمبر 2010)

بردو من المواقف المضحكه اللي حصلت معايا

كنت قبل العيد في الشغل المهم صاحب الشغل اسمه استاذ ماجد

وفي عميل بقي دايما يقولي  استاذ امجد وانا لما بكلم العميل ده فون بقوله اسمه ماجد

المهم العميل ده جيه يدفع قسط عشان اتأخر يقولي معلش اعتذريلي لاستاذ امجد وانا اضحك هههههههههه

واللي هو عمال يكرر فيها وانا ميته من الضحك ومش قادرة اقوله اسمه الصح وكمان مهما اقوله يقولي امجد خلاص امجد امجد بقي ههههههههههه

وبعدها اتصلت بصاحب الشركة اقوله انه دفع

روحت قولتله هو دفع القسط وبيعتذرلك يا استاذ امجد ههههههههه وضحكت راح ضحك وقالي وياتري امجد قبل الاعتذار قولتله اه انا قبلت بالنيابه عنه هههههههههههههه​


----------



## HappyButterfly (13 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه عسل انتي يا ديدي


انتى اللى سكرة يا روزى 
بمواقفك الحلوة دى
عجبتنى اوى بتاعت المعهد انتى صغيرة ولا كبيرة 
هههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## HappyButterfly (13 سبتمبر 2010)

nemo قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه اجرام
> بتجربى فى ملايكه هههههههههههههههه



هههههههههههههههه اه شفتى الشر بقى يا نيمو
بس ده اكتر عمر بيبقى تحفة
يطلع منهم حاجات تخليكى تفطسى من الضحك
​


----------



## HappyButterfly (13 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> بردو من المواقف المضحكه اللي حصلت معايا
> 
> كنت قبل العيد في الشغل المهم صاحب الشغل اسمه استاذ ماجد
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههه تحفة الراجل ده
وحصلت معايا كان معايا تاسونى ف اعدادى 3 سنين 
مصممة انى ناردين واصلح لها بس تقولى لمين
لحد ناو
تشوفنى تقولى ناردين 
هههههههههههههههه
ناس اللى فى دماغهم فى دماغهم


----------



## روزي86 (13 سبتمبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> انتى اللى سكرة يا روزى
> بمواقفك الحلوة دى
> عجبتنى اوى بتاعت المعهد انتى صغيرة ولا كبيرة
> هههههههههههههههههه​


 

هههههههههه صدقيني يا ديدي الباقية تأتي

كل ما بفتكر حاجة باجي هههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (13 سبتمبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> هههههههههههههه تحفة الراجل ده
> وحصلت معايا كان معايا تاسونى ف اعدادى 3 سنين
> مصممة انى ناردين واصلح لها بس تقولى لمين
> لحد ناو
> ...


 

هههههههههه ماشي يا ناردين يووووووه قصدي يا ديدي ههههههههههه:t17:


----------



## HappyButterfly (13 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه صدقيني يا ديدي الباقية تأتي
> 
> كل ما بفتكر حاجة باجي هههههههههه



*ههههههههههههههه
قولى بحب مواقفك انا يا سكرة 
افغتكرى بسرعة يالا وقولى
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (13 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه ماشي يا ناردين يووووووه قصدي يا ديدي ههههههههههه:t17:



هههههههههههههه
صدقينى انا مش بقيت عارفة انا مين 
هههههههههههههه
بس خلينا فى ديدى 
​


----------



## روزي86 (13 سبتمبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه*
> *قولى بحب مواقفك انا يا سكرة *
> *افغتكرى بسرعة يالا وقولى*​


 

ههههههههههههه حاضر يا حبي من عنيا الجوز:smil13:


----------



## روزي86 (13 سبتمبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> صدقينى انا مش بقيت عارفة انا مين
> هههههههههههههه
> بس خلينا فى ديدى ​


 

ههههههههههههه لالالالالالالالالالالا انتي ديدي العسوله


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> بردو من المواقف المضحكه اللي حصلت معايا​
> 
> كنت قبل العيد في الشغل المهم صاحب الشغل اسمه استاذ ماجد​
> وفي عميل بقي دايما يقولي استاذ امجد وانا لما بكلم العميل ده فون بقوله اسمه ماجد​
> ...


 

هههههههههه
لا جامده جدا يا روزى 
موتينى من الضحك​


----------



## روزي86 (14 سبتمبر 2010)

ههههههههههه


عد الجمايل بقي هههههههه


----------



## HappyButterfly (14 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه لالالالالالالالالالالا انتي ديدي العسوله



هههههههههه
وانتى روزى عسولتنا وقمراية المنتدى


----------



## روزي86 (14 سبتمبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> هههههههههه
> وانتى روزى عسولتنا وقمراية المنتدى


 

ميرسي يا حبيبة قلبي

ده من زوقك ورقتك يا قمر


----------



## accountant1986 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

انا حصل معاية موقف يموت من الضحك

مرة وانا في احد المركز الثقافي الامريكي

دخلت دورة مياة للسيدات بدلا من دورة مياه الرجال

وقعدت امسح وشي وانشف على مهلي

وبعدين كمان كنت مستغرب ان فيه بنات كتير وقفين على باب الحمام ليه 

وعملين يكلمو ويقولوا مش معقول كده ازاي وانا مش فاهم

قمت طالع بكل برود ووقفت بره وراحوا هما داخلين بعدي 

فببص على اللوحة المعلقة جنب الحمام لقيت مرسوم عليها بنت

ههههههههههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (18 سبتمبر 2010)

accountant1986 قال:


> انا حصل معاية موقف يموت من الضحك
> 
> مرة وانا في احد المركز الثقافي الامريكي
> 
> ...



*هههههههههههههههه 
لا مش موقف صراحة 

تعيش و تاكل غيرها ​*


----------



## روزي86 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههههه

موقف تحفه بجد ومحرج جدا هههههههههههه

في انتظار المزيد


----------



## Coptic Man (19 سبتمبر 2010)

nemo قال:


> هحكى موقف حصل يوم صلاة لاربعين بتاع خالى كان فى كنيسة غير كنيستى
> ورحنا كلنا ومعرفش حد من أباء الكنيسة خالص
> المهم قعدت ورا مع بنت خالتى وبنسمع الصلاة وفى اب كاهن بيصلى القداس
> وفى كاهن واقف ورا المنجلية باين وشه بس وبنت خالتى سألتنى مين أبونا ده قولتلها مش عارفة
> ...


 
ههههههههه

تحفة يا نيمو 

اصعب ضحك ضحك العزاء علشان لما بيفتح بيبنسد بالعافية كبت بقي

قبل كدا دخلت عزاء واحد صاحبي والرجالة المفروض مش بتسلم علي بعضها في العزاء هما كلمتين من بعيد وانا كنت لسه مخلص جيش وذاكرتي ممسوحه ودخلت صالة المناسبات سلمت علي صف عزاء كامل ههههه وفي الاخر روحت لصاحبي لقيته ماسك نفسه من الضحك بالعافية وهيموت ووشه محمر قولتله مالك قالي المفروض ماتسلمش في العزاء قولتله وهو ده اللي مخليك هتفطس كدا قالي لا اصلك سلمت علي عزاء غلط مش تبعنا ههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

coptic man قال:


> ههههههههه
> 
> تحفة يا نيمو
> 
> ...


 

ههههههههههههه يعني كمان تعبت نفسك علي الفاضي هههههههههه

جامد يا مينا الموقف ده


----------



## grges monir (19 سبتمبر 2010)

*انا بقى خصل معيا موقف فى الشغل دليل غلى الزهايمر
معرفش سخنت  مرة واحدة قلت اشتغل شوية روحت اتصلت بعمييل واخد منى قرض( شغلى بيدى قروض وانا مسئول عنها .... هيئة تنموية ومسكت العميل فى التليفون زعاق وانت مش تلتزم بميعادك كل مرة ازعق كدةعشان القسط صوتى فى الفون كان موصل الشارع الى جبنا نص  ساعة ولقيتة جى استغربت صراحة مهما زعقت مكنش يجى بلسرعة دى ههههههه
وجة بقولة لازم يعنى وجع القلب دة يعنى
قالى  قى اية يابية منا دافع القسط اول امبارح ههههه
قلت لية بجد انا متعود ازعق معاك اعملك اية
كسلت ابص على صفخة العملا فى الكمبيوتر
ربنا قالى بلاش كسل ههههه*


----------



## mero_engel (19 سبتمبر 2010)

accountant1986 قال:


> انا حصل معاية موقف يموت من الضحك
> 
> مرة وانا في احد المركز الثقافي الامريكي
> 
> ...




ههههههههههههههههههههه موقف لا تحسد عليه فعلا 
انا لو مكانك مطلعش من البيت لمده اسبوع ههههههههههه


----------



## mero_engel (19 سبتمبر 2010)

coptic man قال:


> ههههههههه
> 
> تحفة يا نيمو
> 
> ...


\
يا مينا دايما كسفنا 
بس سيبك موقف جامد ههههههههه 
يعني سلمت علي الناس كلها وكمان طلعو تبع عزاء تاني


----------



## mero_engel (19 سبتمبر 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *انا بقى خصل معيا موقف فى الشغل دليل غلى الزهايمر
> معرفش سخنت  مرة واحدة قلت اشتغل شوية روحت اتصلت بعمييل واخد منى قرض( شغلى بيدى قروض وانا مسئول عنها .... هيئة تنموية ومسكت العميل فى التليفون زعاق وانت مش تلتزم بميعادك كل مرة ازعق كدةعشان القسط صوتى فى الفون كان موصل الشارع الى جبنا نص  ساعة ولقيتة جى استغربت صراحة مهما زعقت مكنش يجى بلسرعة دى ههههههه
> وجة بقولة لازم يعنى وجع القلب دة يعنى
> قالى  قى اية يابية منا دافع القسط اول امبارح ههههه
> ...



ههههههههههه 
بس كويس انك قدرت تعالج الموقف بحكمه


----------



## mero_engel (19 سبتمبر 2010)

انا بقي حصل معايا موقف وانا صغيره في ابتدائي 
فا كان بيديني درس مدرس اسمه حسن 
وكان يعزني جداااااااااا وانا كمان 
وفي مره بابا وداني جنينه الحيوانات 
وانا بتفرج علي الحيوانات عرفت انه القرد اسمه حسن 
واول ما جه الاستاذ الحصه اللي بعد ما روحت فيها جنينه الحيوانات 
قولتله استاذ استاذ مش القرد طلع اسمه حسن بمنتهي البراءه ههههههههه
فا الحقيقه كان مبسوط مني قوي


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 سبتمبر 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههه
انا لو مكانه كنت ضربتك
بس حلوه بمنتهي البراءه دي
ملاك يابت يا ميرووو​*


----------



## روزي86 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *انا بقى خصل معيا موقف فى الشغل دليل غلى الزهايمر*
> *معرفش سخنت مرة واحدة قلت اشتغل شوية روحت اتصلت بعمييل واخد منى قرض( شغلى بيدى قروض وانا مسئول عنها .... هيئة تنموية ومسكت العميل فى التليفون زعاق وانت مش تلتزم بميعادك كل مرة ازعق كدةعشان القسط صوتى فى الفون كان موصل الشارع الى جبنا نص ساعة ولقيتة جى استغربت صراحة مهما زعقت مكنش يجى بلسرعة دى ههههههه*
> *وجة بقولة لازم يعنى وجع القلب دة يعنى*
> *قالى قى اية يابية منا دافع القسط اول امبارح ههههه*
> ...


 

هههههههههههه احسن يا جرجس يا كسلان انت:a63:


----------



## روزي86 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> انا بقي حصل معايا موقف وانا صغيره في ابتدائي
> فا كان بيديني درس مدرس اسمه حسن
> وكان يعزني جداااااااااا وانا كمان
> وفي مره بابا وداني جنينه الحيوانات
> ...


 

ههههههههههههههه حلو يا ميرو

عسوله انتي


----------



## tamav maria (19 سبتمبر 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *انا بقى خصل معيا موقف فى الشغل دليل غلى الزهايمر
> معرفش سخنت  مرة واحدة قلت اشتغل شوية روحت اتصلت بعمييل واخد منى قرض( شغلى بيدى قروض وانا مسئول عنها .... هيئة تنموية ومسكت العميل فى التليفون زعاق وانت مش تلتزم بميعادك كل مرة ازعق كدةعشان القسط صوتى فى الفون كان موصل الشارع الى جبنا نص  ساعة ولقيتة جى استغربت صراحة مهما زعقت مكنش يجى بلسرعة دى ههههههه
> وجة بقولة لازم يعنى وجع القلب دة يعنى
> قالى  قى اية يابية منا دافع القسط اول امبارح ههههه
> ...





هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ياكسوفك ياجرجس
لو انا منك اسيب الشغل ده خالص
ياكسلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالان


----------



## روزي86 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

انا بقي كنت مره في البيت وكان بليل متأخر والدنيا ساكته اوي

المهم سمعت صوت في الشارع جامد اوي وعالي

هههههههههه هو كان صوت راجل بس صوته مبحوح اللي هو تحس انه مش صوت انسان هههههههههه

المهم اختي عارفه انه صوت واحد بس بتقولي ايه ده تقصد ليه يعني بيزعق بليل كده انا بقي ذكيه جدا

فكرتها بتسألني الصوت ده صوت ايه

روحت قولتلها لا متقلقيش ده صوت كلب في الشارع هههههههههههه

هي بصيتلي وفضلت تضحك قولتلها ايه يا بت في ايه مالك

قالتلي انتي بتهزري والا جد 

قولتلها لا جد ليه

ضحكت اوي وقالتلي ده صوت راجل مش كلب يا تحفه هههههههههههه

وقضينا الليل كله نضحك علي الذكاء الخارق بتاعي ههههههههههه​


----------



## tamav maria (19 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> انا بقي كنت مره في البيت وكان بليل متأخر والدنيا ساكته اوي
> 
> المهم سمعت صوت في الشارع جامد اوي وعالي
> 
> ...




ههههههههههههههههه
ايه الشجاعه دي كلها يابنتي
وماخوفتيش من الصوت 
وكمان بتحاولي تشجعي اختك
ال يعني الموضوع مش همك
وانت تلاقي كنتي مرعوبه 
ههههههههههههههه
ياولا يا شجيع السيما


----------



## روزي86 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

netta قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> ايه الشجاعه دي كلها يابنتي
> وماخوفتيش من الصوت
> وكمان بتحاولي تشجعي اختك
> ...


 

هههههههههههه صدقيني فكرته صوت كلب 

قوليلي ازاي

اقولك معرفش بقي ههههههههههههه:08:


----------



## HappyButterfly (19 سبتمبر 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *انا بقى خصل معيا موقف فى الشغل دليل غلى الزهايمر
> معرفش سخنت  مرة واحدة قلت اشتغل شوية روحت اتصلت بعمييل واخد منى قرض( شغلى بيدى قروض وانا مسئول عنها .... هيئة تنموية ومسكت العميل فى التليفون زعاق وانت مش تلتزم بميعادك كل مرة ازعق كدةعشان القسط صوتى فى الفون كان موصل الشارع الى جبنا نص  ساعة ولقيتة جى استغربت صراحة مهما زعقت مكنش يجى بلسرعة دى ههههههه
> وجة بقولة لازم يعنى وجع القلب دة يعنى
> قالى  قى اية يابية منا دافع القسط اول امبارح ههههه
> ...



*هههههههههههههه
كسلان طول عمرك يا جرجس 
زعقت للراجل على الفاضىة لو منه كنت ضربتك وزعقتلك بقى
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (19 سبتمبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> انا بقي حصل معايا موقف وانا صغيره في ابتدائي
> فا كان بيديني درس مدرس اسمه حسن
> وكان يعزني جداااااااااا وانا كمان
> وفي مره بابا وداني جنينه الحيوانات
> ...



*ههههههههههههههه
عسولة يا ميرو
فكرتين مرة كنت ب 4 ابتدائى
فالمدرس عطانا كلمة donkey املاء
فبقوله 
دونكى يعنى حمار يا مستر
لقيت كل العيال فضلوا يضحكوا على وانا مستغربة 
راح المدرس برقلى وقالى وهو متغاظ اه ياختى 
*
*اقعدى مخروصة بقى بعدها فهمت بقى فضلت اضحك *​


----------



## روزي86 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه*
> *عسولة يا ميرو*
> *فكرتين مرة كنت ب 4 ابتدائى*
> *فالمدرس عطانا كلمة donkey املاء*
> ...


 

هههههههههههه جامده يا حبي


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> انا بقي كنت مره في البيت وكان بليل متأخر والدنيا ساكته اوي​
> 
> المهم سمعت صوت في الشارع جامد اوي وعالي​
> هههههههههه هو كان صوت راجل بس صوته مبحوح اللي هو تحس انه مش صوت انسان هههههههههه​
> ...


 

ههههههههههه
لا جميله 
بس ضحتكوا وانا لاء :gy0000:
ههههههههههه 
ربنا يسعدك يا روزى ويسعد من حولك​


----------



## روزي86 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> لا جميله
> بس ضحتكوا وانا لاء :gy0000:
> ...


 

ربنا يخليك يا كوكو

يارب انت كمان


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ربنا يخليك يا كوكو
> 
> يارب انت كمان


 

ميرسى يا روزى :smile02​


----------



## روزي86 (20 سبتمبر 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> ميرسى يا روزى :smile02​


 

منور دايما يا كوكووووووووووو:smil6:


----------



## ابو الامين (27 سبتمبر 2010)

الحدتة ذي حدتت معي كنت ماشي على الرصيف من جهة اليمين وقدامي خط سكة حديدوعلى طول الرصيف موجود جدار وحبيت انتقل لجوا السياج وصرت فتش عن فتحة  قدمت قدام ورجعت ورى وكررت العملية اول تاني وتالت وشفتش ازاي ادخل للمنطقة الجوا السياج وفجأة جا القطار ومر قدامي حطيت ايدي على راسي وسالت الزاي القطار عدا وانا ما قدرت اعدي   شي مضحك اضحكوا


----------



## روزي86 (27 سبتمبر 2010)

ابو الامين قال:


> الحدتة ذي حدتت معي كنت ماشي على الرصيف من جهة اليمين وقدامي خط سكة حديدوعلى طول الرصيف موجود جدار وحبيت انتقل لجوا السياج وصرت فتش عن فتحة قدمت قدام ورجعت ورى وكررت العملية اول تاني وتالت وشفتش ازاي ادخل للمنطقة الجوا السياج وفجأة جا القطار ومر قدامي حطيت ايدي على راسي وسالت الزاي القطار عدا وانا ما قدرت اعدي شي مضحك اضحكوا


 

:new6::new6: ميرسي لمرورك


----------



## مايكل الراعى (5 أكتوبر 2010)

سلام ونعمه الى اخوتى   كنت فى الجيش   وكان بالليل يقعد واحد من العساكر حرس على الخيه هااااااااااااااااااااااه العسكرى الحرس نام على السرير بعرض الباب ونحن عايزين ندخل الخيمه وهو نايم                               شلناه بالسرير الى الخارج ودخلنا وبعد صحناه  ايه نيمك هنا فقال انتو  جبتونى  ولازم تشلونى وترجعونى تانى مكانى وخوفا من العقاب رجعناه وسالناه انت ما حستش بنا واحنا ماشيين بيك  رد بسرعه صدقونى تهيالى انى مسافر البلد وراكب القطار


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (5 أكتوبر 2010)

مايكل الراعى قال:


> سلام ونعمه الى اخوتى   كنت فى الجيش   وكان بالليل يقعد واحد من العساكر حرس على الخيه هااااااااااااااااااااااه العسكرى الحرس نام على السرير بعرض الباب ونحن عايزين ندخل الخيمه وهو نايم                               شلناه بالسرير الى الخارج ودخلنا وبعد صحناه  ايه نيمك هنا فقال انتو  جبتونى  ولازم تشلونى وترجعونى تانى مكانى وخوفا من العقاب رجعناه وسالناه انت ما حستش بنا واحنا ماشيين بيك  رد بسرعه صدقونى تهيالى انى مسافر البلد وراكب القطار



:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:
تحفه هههههههههه​​


----------



## sony_33 (5 أكتوبر 2010)

*موقف حصلى جديد يفطس من الضحك
فى مرة كنت بكلم خطيبتى فى التلفون
وقعدت بقى سارح وعمال اتكلم وانا فاكر انها بتسمعلى وفين وفيييييييييييييييييييييييين
اكتشفت ان ان البطارية فصلت وانى كنت بكلم نفسى حوالى 10 دقائق
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## max mike (5 أكتوبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *موقف حصلى جديد يفطس من الضحك
> فى مرة كنت بكلم خطيبتى فى التلفون
> وقعدت بقى سارح وعمال اتكلم وانا فاكر انها بتسمعلى وفين وفيييييييييييييييييييييييين
> اكتشفت ان ان البطارية فصلت وانى كنت بكلم نفسى حوالى 10 دقائق
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​




*هههههههههه
تيرارارارارااااااااااااااااا
ادى الحب وعمايله​*


----------



## روزي86 (5 أكتوبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *موقف حصلى جديد يفطس من الضحك*
> 
> *فى مرة كنت بكلم خطيبتى فى التلفون*
> *وقعدت بقى سارح وعمال اتكلم وانا فاكر انها بتسمعلى وفين وفيييييييييييييييييييييييين*
> ...


 

ههههههههههههه يا حلاوتك يا جمالك

يا خسارة الكلام اللي راح في الوبا هههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (5 أكتوبر 2010)

max mike قال:


> *هههههههههه​*
> *تيرارارارارااااااااااااااااا*
> 
> *ادى الحب وعمايله*​


 

هههههههههه تقصد ايه بقي

الحب بيجنن صح ههههههههههههه:smil15::new6:


----------



## sony_33 (6 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه يا حلاوتك يا جمالك
> 
> يا خسارة الكلام اللي راح في الوبا هههههههههههه


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اة فعلا انا زعلت علشان مش حعرف اقولة تانى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

​


----------



## govany shenoda (6 أكتوبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *موقف حصلى جديد يفطس من الضحك*
> 
> *فى مرة كنت بكلم خطيبتى فى التلفون*
> *وقعدت بقى سارح وعمال اتكلم وانا فاكر انها بتسمعلى وفين وفيييييييييييييييييييييييين*
> ...


 هو ده الحب وسنينه
يااااااااااااااحرام خساره الكلام الي راح علي الفاضي
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## sony_33 (6 أكتوبر 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> هو ده الحب وسنينه
> يااااااااااااااحرام خساره الكلام الي راح علي الفاضي
> ههههههههههههههههههه


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
معلش بقى مفيش اسهل من الرغى 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

*​


----------



## tasoni queena (6 أكتوبر 2010)

> سلام ونعمه الى اخوتى كنت فى الجيش وكان بالليل يقعد واحد من العساكر حرس على الخيه هااااااااااااااااااااااه العسكرى الحرس نام على السرير بعرض الباب ونحن عايزين ندخل الخيمه وهو نايم شلناه بالسرير الى الخارج ودخلنا وبعد صحناه ايه نيمك هنا فقال انتو جبتونى ولازم تشلونى وترجعونى تانى مكانى وخوفا من العقاب رجعناه وسالناه انت ما حستش بنا واحنا ماشيين بيك رد بسرعه صدقونى تهيالى انى مسافر البلد وراكب القطار


 
اهم حاجة ترجعوه مكانه تانى هههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (6 أكتوبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> اة فعلا انا زعلت علشان مش حعرف اقولة تانى
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


 

ههههههههههه لالالالالالالالا ابقي خد معاك مسجل بعد كده عشان لو الفون فصل تبقي تشغل الشريط ومش تتعب نفسك هههههههه


----------



## sony_33 (7 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه لالالالالالالالا ابقي خد معاك مسجل بعد كده عشان لو الفون فصل تبقي تشغل الشريط ومش تتعب نفسك هههههههه


*لا انا حفيظ قوى ومستعد اسمعلكو كل الى قلتو من ساعة مخطبت
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (8 أكتوبر 2010)

هههههههههههه

يا جامد انت هههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

من كام يوم كده

انا خلصت شغل ومروحه

المهم بقي ماشية في شارع مليان عربيات المهم بقي مش مديه خوانه هههههههههه

وفي عربية مركونه المهم يادوب وصلت عندها

وعينكم ماتشوف الا النور هههههههههه

لقيت نافورة ميه غرقتني ههههههههه اتفزعت

المهم ببص لقيت واحده عجوزه اللي هي اساسا لو بصيت ليها هتموت اصلا هههههههههه

كانت حاطه ميه في فمها واول لما قربت من العربية راحت انطلقت في وشي هههههههههه
:new6:
وزياده عن كده كمان شتمتني هههههههههههه:new6:

انا بقي هموت واضحك دي اساسا ميته مرتين قبل كده   :boxing:فقولت حرام بقي مشيت بس ايه مكسوفه موت
وباصه في الارض عشان اللي معدي شاف المنظر العظيم والغرق اللي كنت انا فيه:smil13: هههههههههههه:new6:


وشكرا:t13:​


----------



## tamav maria (13 أكتوبر 2010)

> كانت حاطه ميه في فمها واول لما قربت من العربية راحت انطلقت في وشي هههههههههه



هههههههههههههههههههههههه
دي فعلا مضحكه قوي ياروزي 
انا مش فاهمه يعني هي قصداكي انت
يعني كانت حطه الميه في بقها 
ومستنياكي لما تقربي من العربيه


----------



## روزي86 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

netta قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> دي فعلا مضحكه قوي ياروزي
> انا مش فاهمه يعني هي قصداكي انت
> يعني كانت حطه الميه في بقها
> ومستنياكي لما تقربي من العربيه


 

ههههههههههه لالالالالالا هي ست عجوزة مستخبية للي يجي بقي وهو وحظه

هههههههه وانا كنت من نصيبها ههههههههههههه:ab7:


----------



## tamav maria (13 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه لالالالالالا هي ست عجوزة مستخبية للي يجي بقي وهو وحظه
> 
> هههههههه وانا كنت من نصيبها ههههههههههههه:ab7:





هههههههههههههههههههههه
:t11::t11:


----------



## tamav maria (13 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه لالالالالالا هي ست عجوزة مستخبية للي يجي بقي وهو وحظه
> 
> هههههههه وانا كنت من نصيبها ههههههههههههه:ab7:




هههههههههه
ايه يابنتي ده
انتي تملي حظك يجي
مع القطط الي بتستخبي لك
او الستات العواجيز يستخبولك
خلاص ياروزي انت ممنوعه من 
النزول خالص
ههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

netta قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> :t11::t11:


 
 :08:
هههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

netta قال:


> هههههههههه
> ايه يابنتي ده
> انتي تملي حظك يجي
> مع القطط الي بتستخبي لك
> ...


 

بجد بجد

هييييييييييييييييييه :ura1::ura1:


----------



## tamav maria (13 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> بجد بجد
> 
> هييييييييييييييييييه :ura1::ura1:





ههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههه
فرحتي قوي عشان 
ها تتمنعي من النزول
طبعا عاوزه تزوغي من الشغل
لآ ياماما هاتروحي الشغل برضه


----------



## روزي86 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

netta قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههه
> فرحتي قوي عشان
> ها تتمنعي من النزول
> ...


 

امممممممممم بقي كده هههههههههه


:t7:


----------



## tamav maria (13 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> امممممممممم بقي كده هههههههههه
> 
> 
> :t7:




صدقيني الشغل احسن
من حبسة البيت


----------



## Nemo (13 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> لقيت نافورة ميه غرقتني ههههههههه اتفزعت
> 
> المهم ببص لقيت واحده عجوزه اللي هي اساسا لو بصيت ليها هتموت اصلا هههههههههه
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههه
لا يارورو دى مراقباكى بقالها كام يوم هههههههههههههه
موقف محرج اوى يا عينى بتقعى فى كل حاجة وحاجة


----------



## روزي86 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

netta قال:


> صدقيني الشغل احسن
> من حبسة البيت


 

ههههههههههه معاكي حق يا حبي:Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## روزي86 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

Nemo قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> لا يارورو دى مراقباكى بقالها كام يوم هههههههههههههه
> موقف محرج اوى يا عينى بتقعى فى كل حاجة وحاجة


 

ههههههههه اه يا نيمو

عجوزه بس ايه جباره ههههههههه:heat:


----------



## govany shenoda (13 أكتوبر 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
طب شتمتك ليه هو انتي عملتلها حاجه
شكللك وانتي ماشيه دوستي علي النمله بتاعتها
هههههههههههههههههه
تعيشي وتخدي غيرها​


----------



## روزي86 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> طب شتمتك ليه هو انتي عملتلها حاجه
> شكللك وانتي ماشيه دوستي علي النمله بتاعتها
> ...


 

هههههههههه ماهي مجنونه اساسا 

هههههههه يلا ربنا يعقلها بقي:Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> من كام يوم كده​
> 
> انا خلصت شغل ومروحه​
> المهم بقي ماشية في شارع مليان عربيات المهم بقي مش مديه خوانه هههههههههه​
> ...


 

هههههههههه 
اكيد حد متوصى بيكى :t30:
وقالها لما البنت دى تعدى من هنا 
ارمى عليها ميه30:
عارفه انا لو مكانك :closedeye
كنت هسبها وامشى بردوا:11azy:
يلا معلش تتعوض 
ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 أكتوبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *موقف حصلى جديد يفطس من الضحك*
> 
> *فى مرة كنت بكلم خطيبتى فى التلفون*
> *وقعدت بقى سارح وعمال اتكلم وانا فاكر انها بتسمعلى وفين وفيييييييييييييييييييييييين*
> ...


 
ههههههههههههه
اللى واخد عقلك :t30:​


----------



## روزي86 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> اكيد حد متوصى بيكى :t30:
> وقالها لما البنت دى تعدى من هنا
> ...


 

ههههههههه افادكم الله يا معلم كوكو هههههههههههه:smil8:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> من كام يوم كده
> 
> انا خلصت شغل ومروحه
> 
> ...





*وأنما الأعمال بالنيات :t30: *​


----------



## christianbible5 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> كنت ذاهب لطبيب الامراض الصدرية
> 
> وكان عندي قحة قوية
> 
> ...


*هههههههههه...*
*سلامة قلبك حبيبي...*
*هههههههههه...*
*الرب يسوع معك...*


----------



## روزي86 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *وأنما الأعمال بالنيات :t30: *​


 

مين نيات دي ههههههههههه

يعني لسه ماستوتش هههههههه:t30:


----------



## الجينرال احمد (13 أكتوبر 2010)

واحد صحبى اتصل بيا قالى عايزك فى شغل فالمهم راحت ليه وسفرت ؟فاشتغلت فى شكرة سنيورايتا ؟بتعت الشيبسي ؟دى رتيتيو ؟فالمهم صحبى جبلى شقه فى اكتوبر ؟وقعدت ؟وانا قاعد بشرب سجاره لقيت الباب بيخبط اقول مين ؟محدش يرد عليا ؟فالمهم قاعد تانى فى اليل ومع انى طالع شغل الصبح ؟الباب يخبط؟وانا اجاى افتح الباب واقول مين محدش يرد وملقكيش حد ؟فالمهم بصراحه فكرت فقلت ياض يا احمد يكنش عفريت ؟فقعدت لما لقيت المطبخ ؟السككين ؟والمعالق والشوك ؟والحلال ؟بيخبطو ؟وسامع صوت طبل كده غريب ؟اول ما سمعت دل ؟راحت ناطط من البلكونه ؟واليوم التانى ؟كنت فى بيتنا ؟هههههههههههههههههههه


كل لما افتكر دا ؟اقعد اضحك


----------



## روزي86 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

هههههههه  كويس انك لسه سليم بعد نطك من البلكونه هههههههههههه


----------



## احلى ديانة (14 أكتوبر 2010)

هههههههههههههههههه

بجد فى مواقف كتير كتير كتير اوى اوى مش عارف احكى اية ولا اية

ابدا بحضانة

اول يوم ليا فى المدرسة كنا فى حضانة طبعا
فانا واخويا توائم

جات المدرسة عايزة تنقلنى من الفصل وتودينى فصل تانى

عينك ما تشوف الا النور 

خلعت الجزمة ونزلت فيها ضرب

ومرة تانية 

برضوا مش عارف المدرسة عملت اية

رحت واخد سكينة مطبخ الى هيا الكبيرة اوى دى ورحت رافعها عليها

................................

نيجى ابتدائى

كنت رايح امتحن امتحان شهادة مش فاكر 3 و 5 ابتدائى

رحت رايح امتحان لقيت الباص بتاعى بيمشى كنت عيل صغير ساعتها

رحت فرحت وقلت هية الامتحان اتلغى 

ورحت راكب الاتوبيس ومروح

رحت طبعا اختى قعدت تزعقلى  واتصلت بايويا يجى يتصرف معايا

من خوفى نزلت جرى وقلت اروح المدرسة

قعدت اتمشى اتمشى ومش عارف اوصل

رحت موقف واحد بعجلة وطلبت منة يوصلنى وطلع جدع ووصلنى

النكتة بقى 

دخلت على اخر ربع ساعة طبعا والمدرسة كانت مقلوبة عليا لانى اول واحد اعملها فى تاريخ مدرستى 

لقيت واحد بيمتحن مكانى وبيحللى

والمواقف كتير كتير كتير

​


----------



## بنت فبساوية (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*من أكتر المواقف المضحكة اللى حصلت وأنا فى سنة أولى جامعة:*

*كان فى دكتور فى الكلية لما بيلاقى دوشة فى المدرج بيقول انة هيطرد الجنب اللى عامل دوشة كلة برة المحاضرة المهم أنا وأصحابى كنا قاعدين فى الجنب اليمين والدكتور اتنرفذ من دوشة الطلبة فى الجنب اليمين وقال كل الطلبة اللى قاعدين على اليمين يطلعوا برة المدرج واحنا مكناش بنتكلم بس اتطردنا معاهم.*
*المهم المحاضرة اللى بعدها اتشائمنا من الجنب اليمين وقلنا نقعد فى الشمال ولسوء الحظ اتكرر الموقف معانا للمرة التانية أنا الموضوع قلب معايا بضحك وقلت يعنى ولا على اليمين نافع ولا على الشمال نافع أقعد فين بس ياربى.*:99:

*موقف تانى حصل فى الكلية برضو كان عندنا بريك ساعة ونص بين المحاضرات فقلنا نروح نجيب أى حاجة ناكلها لحد لما ييجى ميعاد المحاضرة وفعلا أنا واتنين أصحابى جبنا سندوتشات وكانت أنواع مختلفة برجر وبانية وكبدة المهم قعدنا ولسة هناكل لقيت واحد لابس بدلة وكرفتة وراجل شيك جدا جاى ناحيتى أنا قلت أكيد هيسألنى على حاجة فوجئت لقيتة أخد السندوتش من ايدى ومشى أنا طبعا على ما أدركت الموقف بقول للعيال هو اية اللى حصل بالظبط قالولى وهما فطسانين من الضحك "يعنى الراجل قدامة 3 سندوتشات أنواع مختلفة وأحجام مختلفة ومخدش غير بتاعك علشان تعرفى بس ان نيتك وحشة" وفضلنا نضحك على الموقف دة ولما دخلنا المحاضرة كل شوية نفتكرة ونبص لبعض ونضحك.*:99:


----------



## روزي86 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

احلى ديانة قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> بجد فى مواقف كتير كتير كتير اوى اوى مش عارف احكى اية ولا اية​
> ابدا بحضانة​
> ...


 

ههههههههههههه شكل ذاكرتك قويه فاكر من ايام حضانه هههههههههه

يلا بقي فين مواقف العمر ده كله ههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

بنت فبساوية قال:


> *من أكتر المواقف المضحكة اللى حصلت وأنا فى سنة أولى جامعة:*
> 
> *كان فى دكتور فى الكلية لما بيلاقى دوشة فى المدرج بيقول انة هيطرد الجنب اللى عامل دوشة كلة برة المحاضرة المهم أنا وأصحابى كنا قاعدين فى الجنب اليمين والدكتور اتنرفذ من دوشة الطلبة فى الجنب اليمين وقال كل الطلبة اللى قاعدين على اليمين يطلعوا برة المدرج واحنا مكناش بنتكلم بس اتطردنا معاهم.*
> *المهم المحاضرة اللى بعدها اتشائمنا من الجنب اليمين وقلنا نقعد فى الشمال ولسوء الحظ اتكرر الموقف معانا للمرة التانية أنا الموضوع قلب معايا بضحك وقلت يعنى ولا على اليمين نافع ولا على الشمال نافع أقعد فين بس ياربى.*:99:
> ...


 

ههههههههههههههه

نورتي يا قمر

منتظرين المزيد


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 أكتوبر 2010)

> نيجى ابتدائى
> 
> كنت رايح امتحن امتحان شهادة مش فاكر 3 و 5 ابتدائى
> 
> ...


 

ههههههههههه
جامد جدا ده 
ياريت ما اروحش الامتحان والقى حد يحللى 
ربنا يسعدك يا فادى​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*وانا صغير كنت شقي قوي
وع طول جايبلهم الضغط مني
كان عندي هوايه حلوه قوي
اطلع فوق اي تربيزه او اي مكان عالي
وارمي اي حاجه جنبي ع الارض
مره رميت تسجيل ورميت لعبي كلها في الشارع
وكان في واد مستنيني تحت البلكونه انا ارمي وهو ياخدهم
ومره عملت صاله الشقه ملعب كوره انا واخويا
وقعدنا نلعب كوره والحماس خدنا شويه
وفي الاخر الخسائر كانت كبيره
ساعات حائط مكسوره وصور متعلقه وقعت واتكسرت
وقررنا بعدها اننا نعتزل والا الخسائر هتيجي ع دماغنا احنا​*


----------



## tamav maria (15 أكتوبر 2010)

ههههههههههههههه
يخرب عقلك ياولا يامايكل
دا انت كنت فعلا شقي قوي
كنت جن مصور 
هههههههههههه
حلو قوي اللي كان مستني 
تحت البلكونه 
تلاقيه كان بيصلي طول اليوم
انك ترمي كل حاجتك عليه
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## احلى ديانة (15 أكتوبر 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> ههههههههههه
> جامد جدا ده
> ياريت ما اروحش الامتحان والقى حد يحللى
> ربنا يسعدك يا فادى​



هنق بقى يا كوكو

ما هو نق الناس دة الى خلاها ما تحصلش تانى :a63:​


----------



## احلى ديانة (15 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *وانا صغير كنت شقي قوي
> وع طول جايبلهم الضغط مني
> كان عندي هوايه حلوه قوي
> اطلع فوق اي تربيزه او اي مكان عالي
> ...



ههههههههههههههههه

يا واد يا عفريت

طيب تعمل اية بقى فى الى كسر نجفة سقف من لعب الطايرة فى البيت مش الكورة :d


----------



## احلى ديانة (15 أكتوبر 2010)

نكمل بقى بقيت المواقف

موقف فى ابتدائى برضوا

كنت فى رابعة ابتدائى ساعتها

والكنيسة بتعمل زى كوبنات للى بيحضر الاجتماع كل جمعة واخر كل شهر بيحصل مهرجان وهدايا بالكوبنات

يعنى مثلا كورة ب 10 كوبنات وهكذا

المهم

انا واخويا جبنا كتكوت وكيس اكل 
وحطيناة فى علبة كرتون بتاع شيبسى وعاش معانا فى الاوضة

ليلة امتحان الدراسات الصبح صحيت لقيت الله يرحمة متساوى بالارض

ادارية كان بيلعب ونط على سرير والدتى وهيا نايمة ووالدتى من غير ما تقصد جابتة الارض 

المهم يا صحابى :d

صممت انى مش هروح الامتحان قبل ما انزل ادفنة فى الجنينة تحت 

تحت بيتنا كانت الحكومة عاملة زى جنينة صغيرة لكل عمارة

وقعد اعيط علية فى الحمام

اصلة كان عشرى بامانة ويجى يتفرج على التليفزيون وياكل  معاك ويصحيك وحاجات كتير

الله يرحمة بقى عنيا هتفر 

_____________________________________________________________


اعدادى مش فاكر اوى الصراحة حاجة فيها 

كل الى فاكرة اننا فى المدرسة عملنا مظاهرات

واول اسبوع فى اعدادى ما رحتش غير يوم واحد بس وكانت اول مرة اهرب من المدرسة وكانت مدرسة حكومى

المدير استدعانى وخوفنى وانا اعرف والدك وكدة ( والدى كان مدير عام مياة الشرب فكان معروف فى محافظتى )

المهم بغبائى رحت حكيت لوالدى وكلت علقة زى الفل حلاوة 

وتانى يوم والدتى جت معايا المدرسة والمدير اصلا ولا قابلها ولا عمل حاجة وزى ما جت زى ما مشيت كنت عايز اولع فية بامانة 

____________________________


نبقى نكمل فى ثانوى بقى 
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 أكتوبر 2010)

netta قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> يخرب عقلك ياولا يامايكل
> دا انت كنت فعلا شقي قوي
> كنت جن مصور
> ...



*
ههههههههههههههههه
بس دلوقتي بقيت ملاك
ولا عندك اعتراض :nunu0000:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 أكتوبر 2010)

احلى ديانة قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> يا واد يا عفريت
> 
> طيب تعمل اية بقى فى الى كسر نجفة سقف من لعب الطايرة فى البيت مش الكورة :d



*
تصدق فكره حلوه برضه
ونفسي اجربها في الشقه
اهو تغيير برضه
وربنا يستر*​


----------



## روزي86 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

ههههههههههه

يلا يلا في انتظار المزيد


----------



## tamav maria (15 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> *بس دلوقتي بقيت ملاك*
> 
> *ولا عندك اعتراض :nunu0000:*​


 
ههههههههههههه
ماسك لي العصايه
لا طبعا ما عنديش اعتراض
هو انا اقدر اعترض علي 
مستر مايكل


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (15 أكتوبر 2010)

احلى ديانة قال:


> نكمل بقى بقيت المواقف
> 
> موقف فى ابتدائى برضوا
> 
> ...



:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:
الله يرحمه كان شكله كتكوت عسول ههههههههههههه
​


----------



## روزي86 (22 أكتوبر 2010)

هااااااااااااااا فين المواقف


----------



## HappyButterfly (22 أكتوبر 2010)

احلى ديانة قال:


> نكمل بقى بقيت المواقف
> 
> موقف فى ابتدائى برضوا
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههههه
حلو الموقف ده
فكرتنى بنفسى 
لما كنت صغيرة بابا جاب 4 كتاكيت ضغننين 
كل واحد خد واحد 
كلهم ماتوا الا بتاعى
كان عشرة برضه 
افضل طول ما انا ف البيت شيلاه وكدة 
لحد ما كبر وبقى ديك كبير
روحت يوم الكنيسة 
رجعت لقيته مدبوح 
فضلت اعيط كذا يوم 
ومش بكلم حد ف البيت 
ولحد دلوقتى فكراها عمرى ما انساها
*​


----------



## روزي86 (22 أكتوبر 2010)

ههههههههههه

البقية في حياتك يا حبي ههههههههه


----------



## HappyButterfly (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*هههههههههههههه
فى حياتك البقية يا حبى
بجد كان عسولة الكتكوت بتاعى ده 
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 أكتوبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *هههههههههههههه
> فى حياتك البقية يا حبى
> بجد كان عسولة الكتكوت بتاعى ده
> *​




_*الله يرحمه بقي
مات في ريعان شبابه
بس ربنا رحمه منك :a63:*_​


----------



## روزي86 (22 أكتوبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*​
> *فى حياتك البقية يا حبى*
> *بجد كان عسولة الكتكوت بتاعى ده *​


 

هههههههههههه معلش معلش 

خدوه علي خوانه ههههههههههههه:wub:


----------



## احلى ديانة (23 أكتوبر 2010)

البقية فى حياتك يا دى دى 

بقينا معرفة اهو :d


----------



## احلى ديانة (23 أكتوبر 2010)

مرة انا بقى وانا فى ثانوى
كنا فى الاجتماع

فكنت واقف مع المستر بتاعى بنتكلم وكدة

وبحكيلة عن قلة الادب الى فى المدرسة

والمدير الى مش بيعرف يسيطر ولا يعمل اى حاجة

فبيسالنى مسلم ولا مسيحى

بكل تلقائية برد علية بقولة 

ما اعرفش بس ابنة محمد لعيب كورة كدة​


----------



## روزي86 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

ههههههههههه

اهااااااااااا فهم هو بقي هههههههههه


----------



## HappyButterfly (28 أكتوبر 2010)

احلى ديانة قال:


> البقية فى حياتك يا دى دى
> 
> بقينا معرفة اهو :d


ههههههههههه
فى حياتك البقية


----------



## روزي86 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

ههههههههههه

اترحموا بقي علي موتاكم ههههههههههه


----------



## HappyButterfly (28 أكتوبر 2010)

*امبارح ماما طلبت منى اشترى ينسون 
فعندنا عطار اسمه 
عم عبادة
المهم روحت اشترى بقوله عم يسنون عايزة عبادة
راح قالى عنم 
فبعيدها تانى وانا مش واخدة بالى
راح كل الناس اللى واقفة بالمحل فضلوا يضحكوا
روحت خدت بالى فضلت اضحك 
كان موقف تحفة اوى ومكسف
*​


----------



## روزي86 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *امبارح ماما طلبت منى اشترى ينسون *​
> *فعندنا عطار اسمه *
> *عم عبادة*
> *المهم روحت اشترى بقوله عم يسنون عايزة عبادة*
> ...


 

ههههههههههه حلوه يا ديدي ههههههههه

شكله كان عايز يضربك من الغيظ ههههههههههه


----------



## grges monir (28 أكتوبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *امبارح ماما طلبت منى اشترى ينسون
> فعندنا عطار اسمه
> عم عبادة
> المهم روحت اشترى بقوله عم يسنون عايزة عبادة
> ...


*ودة من اية بقى ديدى
بطلوا اللى بتشربوة وتشموة فى معامل الكلية عندكم هههههههه
*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أكتوبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *امبارح ماما طلبت منى اشترى ينسون
> فعندنا عطار اسمه
> عم عبادة
> المهم روحت اشترى بقوله عم يسنون عايزة عبادة
> ...




:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## sony_33 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *امبارح ماما طلبت منى اشترى ينسون
> فعندنا عطار اسمه
> عم عبادة
> المهم روحت اشترى بقوله عم يسنون عايزة عبادة
> ...


*كل دة من ادمان الينسون
ارجو منك العلاج سريعا
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (31 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه حلوه يا ديدي ههههههههه
> 
> شكله كان عايز يضربك من الغيظ ههههههههههه



*هههههههههههههههه
ده كان حيولع فى اصلا
*​


----------



## روزي86 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه*
> *ده كان حيولع فى اصلا*​


 

ههههههههههههههه:mus25::bud: الحمد لله انك سليمه

ديدي ديدي ممكن حبه ينسون ههههههههههه:new8:


----------



## HappyButterfly (31 أكتوبر 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *ودة من اية بقى ديدى
> بطلوا اللى بتشربوة وتشموة فى معامل الكلية عندكم هههههههه
> *


*ههههههههههههه
لا طبعا طول ما انا فى الكلية دى استحالة حبطل
وبعدين خاف على نفسك بقى قولنا
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (31 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> :new6::new6::new6:​


هههههههههههههههه
فرحان اوى
​


----------



## HappyButterfly (31 أكتوبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *كل دة من ادمان الينسون
> ارجو منك العلاج سريعا
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> *​


*ههههههههههههه
ادمان بقى بعيد عنك 
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (31 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههههه:mus25::bud: الحمد لله انك سليمه
> 
> ديدي ديدي ممكن حبه ينسون ههههههههههه:new8:


*ههههههههههههههههه
نشكر ربنا 
ما انا هربت على طول
اتفضلى يا قمر بس تعالى خديه بقى
*​


----------



## روزي86 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> *نشكر ربنا *
> *ما انا هربت على طول*
> *اتفضلى يا قمر بس تعالى خديه بقى*​


 

ههههههههههه خلاص انا هركب توك توك واجيلك عشان عايزه اشوفك هههههههههه

استنيني بقي عند محطة التكاتك هههههههههههه:new8:


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*هقولكوا على موقف حصل معايا يوم عيد ميلاد دونا اللى فات 
كنا عاملينه فى مطعم النادى الصبح وكنت كل شويه اطلع على البوابه استقبل الضيوف  وادخلهم لحد القاعه  وهكذا 
المهم فى مره من المرات طلعت استنى اخويا ومراته فلاقيت واحد بيقولى مش معقووووله ازيك يا فلانه وعامله ايه واتجوزتى ولا لسه وعندك اولاد ولا لا وبتشتغلى ولا لا  
وانا فى وسط الاسئله  دى كلها كنت بفكر فى حاجه واحده بسسسسسس
مين ده  ؟؟
وخصوصا انه عارف اسمى 
المهم طبعا ابتسمت ابتسامه بلا معنى ورديت ردود تقليديه بكل ذوق واستأذنت منه ودخلت القاعه وروحت للتربيزه اللى عليها ماما واختى وبقولهم اسكتواااااااا وانا ع البوابه حصل كذا وكذا وانا معرفش مين ده وبحكى بقى وواخده راحتى على الاخر واذ بى افاجىء بصوت من ورايا بيقول
انا برضه قلت انك مش فاكرانى 
وطبعا ببص ورايا لاقيته نفس الشخص  وقابلته بنفس الابتسامه اللى بلا معنى  ههههههه
اللى فرسنى بقى انى لاقيت ماما بتقوله اهلا يا فلان واختى ازيك يا علان
وانضملنا فى نفس ذات اللحظه بابا وجوز اختى وسلموا عليه وعامل ايه وفينك من زمان 
وكلهم طلعوا عارفينه وفاكرينه الا انا مع انهم بيقولوا انه فى الاصل معرفتى انا هههههههههه
محدش منكوا بقى يسألنى هو طلع مين  فى الاخر علشان لغاية اللحظه دى انا ولا فاكراه  هههههههه*


----------



## روزي86 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *هقولكوا على موقف حصل معايا يوم عيد ميلاد دونا اللى فات *
> *كنا عاملينه فى مطعم النادى الصبح وكنت كل شويه اطلع على البوابه استقبل الضيوف وادخلهم لحد القاعه وهكذا *
> *المهم فى مره من المرات طلعت استنى اخويا ومراته فلاقيت واحد بيقولى مش معقووووله ازيك يا فلانه وعامله ايه واتجوزتى ولا لسه وعندك اولاد ولا لا وبتشتغلى ولا لا *
> *وانا فى وسط الاسئله دى كلها كنت بفكر فى حاجه واحده بسسسسسس*
> ...


 

هههههههههه عسل يا دونا

عادي صدقيني بتحصل كتير يتكلموا قدامي علي ناس بكون فاكره الاسم لكن الشخصية ولا فكراها خالص وببقي هتجنن عايزه افتكر هههههههههههههه:yaka:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*الزهايمر عندي انا كمان كبير شويه
سعات كتير بقابل ناس يسلموا عليا وعرفين اسمي
وازيك وعامل ايه وكده وانا ولا فاكرهم اصلا
لكن عشان محرجش حد بعمل فيها اني فكرهم كويس
واهو كله بيعدي​*


----------



## روزي86 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههه

معاك حق يا ميكي


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (2 نوفمبر 2010)

حرام عليكككككككككككككككم انا هحول اديلى بالظبط ساعه ونص بقره المواف لغايه ما جالى حول بس بجد موضوع يجيب الحول  قصدى مضحك ومتشبعش منه بجد فكره جميله جدا يا روزى


انا بقى هحكى موقف حصل معايا 

كنت رايح اركب مشروع وركبت جنب السواق وانا معايا  موبايل 1600 وبعد ما العربيه اتملت مع العلم انا اول واحد دخلت المشروع ووخلاص قربت من البيت لقينا واحده بتصوت وتقول انا اتسرقت فالناس هدتها وقالت نرن على الموبايل وفى نفس الوقت الى بيرنوا فيه موبايلى رن ولحسن الحظ موبايل الست 1600 برضك ومش هقولكم بقى الى حصل لقيت السواق مسكنى من قفايا ومطلعنى بره العربيه وطبعا انتم عارفين فى اسندريه بتوصوا وانا اقوله والهى موبايلى وركبى وقلبى حاسس انه هينط والمشكله انى كنت قبل البيت بشارع والشارع كله اتلم بس افتكرت انى كنت كاتب اسمى تحت البطاريه على الموبايل وقاعد احلف والقى شلليت واقلام من الى يحبهم قلبك ورحت ماسك الموبايل وفاتحه وطلعت اجرى على الست وقولتلها ده موبايلى وراح السواق افتكر بعد ما اخدت العلقه التمام انى كنت راكب جمبه ومش هقولكم بقى لقيت كله عمال يعتذر وانا قعدت على الرصيف وجسمى كان متكسر طبعا وقلبى واعصابى خلاص مفيش بس شكرت ربنا واول ما وصلت لباب البيت اغمن عليا من كتر الضرب واعصابى الفالته
ربنا ما يوقعكم فى شر يارب


بجد موضوع تحفه يجيب الحول​


----------



## احلى ديانة (2 نوفمبر 2010)

حبيبى البابا شنوده قال:


> حرام عليكككككككككككككككم انا هحول اديلى بالظبط ساعه ونص بقره المواف لغايه ما جالى حول بس بجد موضوع يجيب الحول  قصدى مضحك ومتشبعش منه بجد فكره جميله جدا يا روزى
> 
> 
> انا بقى هحكى موقف حصل معايا
> ...



يا نهار منيل :t19:

انا لو منك امسك الى رن عليا اديلة علقة تمام مكان الى خدها:bud:
​


----------



## mero_engel (2 نوفمبر 2010)

حبيبى البابا شنوده قال:


> حرام عليكككككككككككككككم انا هحول اديلى بالظبط ساعه ونص بقره المواف لغايه ما جالى حول بس بجد موضوع يجيب الحول  قصدى مضحك ومتشبعش منه بجد فكره جميله جدا يا روزى
> 
> 
> انا بقى هحكى موقف حصل معايا
> ...


ههههههههههههههه بجد ضحكتني 
موقف لا تحسد عليه 
صعبت عليا هههههههههههه


----------



## sony_33 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

حبيبى البابا شنوده قال:


> حرام عليكككككككككككككككم انا هحول اديلى بالظبط ساعه ونص بقره المواف لغايه ما جالى حول بس بجد موضوع يجيب الحول  قصدى مضحك ومتشبعش منه بجد فكره جميله جدا يا روزى
> 
> 
> انا بقى هحكى موقف حصل معايا
> ...


*طالما بلدياتنا يبقى اكيد انا الى رنيت عليك
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وبعدين بيعتذروا فى الاخر
دة كرم الشعب السكندرى
ههههههههههههههههههه

*​


----------



## روزي86 (3 نوفمبر 2010)

حبيبى البابا شنوده قال:


> حرام عليكككككككككككككككم انا هحول اديلى بالظبط ساعه ونص بقره المواف لغايه ما جالى حول بس بجد موضوع يجيب الحول قصدى مضحك ومتشبعش منه بجد فكره جميله جدا يا روزى​
> 
> 
> انا بقى هحكى موقف حصل معايا ​
> ...


 

هههههههههههههه يانهار الوان كويس انك بخير بقي هههههههههههه

ويلا في انتظار جديدك من المواقف

وميرسي خالص علي كلامك الجميل واعجابك بالموضوع

واسفه لاني سبب في حولك هههههههههههه

نورت الموضوع


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (3 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه يانهار الوان كويس انك بخير بقي هههههههههههه
> 
> ويلا في انتظار جديدك من المواقف
> 
> ...



لالا ولا يهمك بس موضوع بجد تحفه 
وانا بخير الحمد لله بس كل  ما افتكر الموقف وافتكر اد ايه كنت مرعوب اقعد اضحك​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (3 نوفمبر 2010)

احلى ديانة قال:


> يا نهار منيل :t19:
> 
> انا لو منك امسك الى رن عليا اديلة علقة تمام مكان الى خدها:bud:
> ​



ما المشكله الى كان بيرن كان اخويا الكبير فمعرفتش اعمل حاجه وقولتله ربنا يسامحك​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (3 نوفمبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> ههههههههههههههه بجد ضحكتني
> موقف لا تحسد عليه
> صعبت عليا هههههههههههه



هههه برضك زيى كل الى حكتلهم الموقف صعبت عليهم يلا مش مهم المهم انى كل ما افتكر الموقف بفصل ضحك​


----------



## روزي86 (3 نوفمبر 2010)

حبيبى البابا شنوده قال:


> لالا ولا يهمك بس موضوع بجد تحفه​
> 
> وانا بخير الحمد لله بس كل ما افتكر الموقف وافتكر اد ايه كنت مرعوب اقعد اضحك​


 

ههههههههههه يلا عادي تعيش وتاخد غيرها ههههههههه

المهم مش عندك مواقف تانية

لو في يلا احكي ههههههههه:spor2:


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (3 نوفمبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *طالما بلدياتنا يبقى اكيد انا الى رنيت عليك
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> وبعدين بيعتذروا فى الاخر
> دة كرم الشعب السكندرى
> ...



اه والهى كريم قوى من كتر كرمه كان معلم معايا لغايه دلوقتى ههههههههههههه بس بجد بعد ما اعتذروا حسيت ان لو كان معايا مسدس كنت فرغته فيهم كلهم بس ما باليد حيله الكتره تغلب الشجاعه:999:​


----------



## jesus.my.life (4 نوفمبر 2010)

الموضوع جميل جدا
يا ستى لو على المواقف المضحكة مفيش اكتر منها فى حياتى انا واخويا ( احلى ديانة )
اكتر موقف مضحك حصل فى حياتى انا واخويا مع بعض
اننا كنا فى الجامعه انا وهو وواحد صاحبنا 
والمعروف عنى انا وصاحبنا اننا مش بنروح الجامعه الا فى الامتحانات وفعلا كانت ايام امتحانات اخر الترم
المهم طالعين سلالم الجامعه ( مودرن اكاديمى ) 
واخويا ماسك ورقه الاسئله بيقطعها حتت صغيرة وشفنا واحد صاحبنا تانى واقف عل السلم هو وواحد والى معاه شبه واحد تالت نعرفه بالظبط
وفجاة فادى اخويا راح رامى الورق الصغير الكتير فى وش الاخ دة وبيقوله واحشنى ياد وبنبص لقيناه واحد مانعرفهوش خالص وتنح فينا تتنيحه وانا من الموقع انا وصحبى الى معانا وقعنا على الارض من كتر الضحك مش ماقدرناش نمسك نفسنا والواد يا عينى متنح واخويا يضحك مش يتاسف لا فضل يضحك لحد ما مسك نفسه وفضل يتاسف وانا وصاحبنا مشينا بسرعة وماقدرناش نبطل ضحك
اخويا اصلا ليه مواقف تهلك من الضحك
اشكرك على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## روزي86 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

شادى ميلاد قال:


> الموضوع جميل جدا
> يا ستى لو على المواقف المضحكة مفيش اكتر منها فى حياتى انا واخويا ( احلى ديانة )
> اكتر موقف مضحك حصل فى حياتى انا واخويا مع بعض
> اننا كنا فى الجامعه انا وهو وواحد صاحبنا
> ...


 

هههههههههه


بتبقي مواقف محرجه جدا

نورت الموضوع

وفي انتظار المزيد


----------



## jesus.my.life (4 نوفمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اخويا دة اصلا ليه شوية مواقف تجنن
اخويا مرة كان سايق العربية وبياخد ملف
المهم اخويا الملف لازم يتاخد على مرتين 
الباشا بقى لسه بيدى المارش وبيرجع وفى تاكسى واقف ورا فوقف قبل التاكسى واخويا نسى انه ما اداش الاول ولسه على المارش وراح راجع على التاكسى
سواق التاكسى بارد قاعد بيشرب كبايه الشاى وبيقول لاخويا التاكسى يا بيه اخويا راح اتاسف ولتانى مرة نسى وما اداش الاول وفضل على المارش ورجع برضة على التاكسى لتانى مرة وسواق التاكسى لتانى مرة برود يقوله يا بيه التاكسى يا بيه واخويا يقوله اسف ولتالت مرة فادى ينسى انه ما اداش الاول وراح راجع على التاكسى اكتر
سواق التاكسى يا بيه اسبهالك يا بيه يعنى ولا اعملك اية
ما اقولكيش على الى كان اخويا حاسه فى الحته دى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
ومرة كنا انا واخويا مع بعض واحنا صغيرين وكنا فى اسيوط فى شقه جدى وقاعدين بنلعب فى البلكونة خنقنى رحت راميه من البلكونة وهو مسك فى الحديد بتاع البلكونة وجسمه فى الشارع ( هيا الشقه دور اول بس فى محل تحت وبننزله بسلالم فالارتفاع عالى بالنسبه لطفل فى ابتدائى )  وهو يصوت ويعيط ويقولى طلعنى وانا اقوله لا لحد ما ماما سمعت وجات طلعته


نبقى نكمل بعدين


----------



## روزي86 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اخويا دة اصلا ليه شوية مواقف تجنن
> اخويا مرة كان سايق العربية وبياخد ملف
> المهم اخويا الملف لازم يتاخد على مرتين
> ...


 

هههههههههههه يا نهار ابيض

الحمد لله ان ربنا ستر هههههههههههه

ميرسي ليك نورت


----------



## احلى ديانة (4 نوفمبر 2010)

يا روزى ما تصدقهوش بعد المواقف الى قالها دى هو ولا اخويا ولا عايز اعرفة اصلا ​


----------



## روزي86 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

احلى ديانة قال:


> يا روزى ما تصدقهوش بعد المواقف الى قالها دى هو ولا اخويا ولا عايز اعرفة اصلا ​


 

ههههههههههههه معلش معلش انت الكبير بردو هههههههههههه

ربنا يخليكم لبعض


----------



## احلى ديانة (4 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه معلش معلش انت الكبير بردو هههههههههههه
> 
> ربنا يخليكم لبعض



ربنا يخليكى يا روزى ويخليلك حبايبك :99:


----------



## jesus.my.life (5 نوفمبر 2010)

كل دة عشان بقول الحقيقه يا فادى :t9:

ماشى ماشى


----------



## روزي86 (5 نوفمبر 2010)

احلى ديانة قال:


> ربنا يخليكى يا روزى ويخليلك حبايبك :99:


 

ميرسي ليك علي زوقك

ربنا يخليك


----------



## روزي86 (5 نوفمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> كل دة عشان بقول الحقيقه يا فادى :t9:
> 
> ماشى ماشى


 

هههههههه معلش بقي خليها عليك ههههههههههه


----------



## jesus.my.life (5 نوفمبر 2010)

لا يا روزى ماكنتش اتوقع انه كدا (


----------



## روزي86 (5 نوفمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> لا يا روزى ماكنتش اتوقع انه كدا (


 

ههههههههه هو معملش حاجه خالص

ههههههه يلا شوفلي موقف بقي

عايزين نضحك:99:


----------



## jesus.my.life (5 نوفمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههههه
حاضر هفكر فى موقف
هو فى موقف حصل معانا بس قمة الكوميدا
كنا مسافرين مصر وضربت فى مخنا مانسفرش الا الفجر
ففكرنا نروح فين
عمى وعمتى عايشين فى بيت العيلة وعمى كان مسافر هو ومرات عمى وعمتى لوحدينا
فروحنا انا وابن عمى ومايكل صاحبنا هناك والبيت اصلا الهوا فيه جميل وقلنا نسهر لحد الساعة 4 ونسافر
المهم البيت اصلا العمارة الى قدامه فيها عفاريت وقاعدين بنرعب مايكل انا وابن عمى
وانا روحت ادخل ال w.c
روحت مولع النور بتاعه وطافيه
ومايكل يقول لابن عمى الحق العفاريت بتلعب مع شادى وانا بضحك
وميت على روحى من الضحك
المهم قلت وانا طالع ارعبهم فروحت طالع جرى من ال w.c
وجريت عليهم بسرعة وهما كانه فى الاوضة والدنيا ضلمة وشافه حاجة واقعه فى الارض فكروها جثه وانا دخل فى الاوضة بسرعة وبجرى وهما جايين يطلعه وبيجروه شافونى اتخضه ووقعنا كلنا على الارض وانا ماكنتش قافل البنطلون :$
المهم طلعنا جرى على البرندا وفضلنا واقفين وواقفين ميتين من الضحك
ههههههههههههههههههه
وبكلم مايكل وببص عليه لقيته متنح جامد اوى فى الصاله بقوله يا ابنى فى اية مش بيرد قلت الواد شاف عفريت ولا اية
بودى وشى هناك وببص لقيت عمتى صحيت من النوم وشعرها مفنوش زى العفاريت بالظبط وواقفه متنحه اول ما شفتها ماقدرتش ووقعت على الارض من الضحك
واقوله يا مايكل فوق ورحت رازعه حتت قلم على وشه وقلتله دى عمتى يا عم مافيش عفاريت ماتخفش
ضربنى ونزلنا فى وقتها كانت الساعة لسه 3 اخدنا المكروباص وسافرنا مصر


----------



## روزي86 (5 نوفمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> حاضر هفكر فى موقف
> هو فى موقف حصل معانا بس قمة الكوميدا
> كنا مسافرين مصر وضربت فى مخنا مانسفرش الا الفجر
> ...


 

هههههههه ده اكيد حرم يسهر معاك تاني ههههههههههه


----------



## jesus.my.life (5 نوفمبر 2010)

حرم يدخل البيت دة تانى اصلا
من ساعتها يقولى لا استناك تحت


----------



## روزي86 (5 نوفمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> حرم يدخل البيت دة تانى اصلا
> من ساعتها يقولى لا استناك تحت


 

ههههههههههه طبعا مش كفايه الرعب اللي حصله هههههههه


----------



## jesus.my.life (5 نوفمبر 2010)

فى موقف احلى هبقى اكتبه بليل لما افضى لانى بصلح اللاب توب
فين بقى المواقف بتاعتك انتى


----------



## روزي86 (5 نوفمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> فى موقف احلى هبقى اكتبه بليل لما افضى لانى بصلح اللاب توب
> فين بقى المواقف بتاعتك انتى


 

اوك هستني الموقف بليل

انما انا مواقفي التحفه كتير ههههههههههه

راجع الصفحات الاولي من الموضوع هتلاقيني متبهدله مواقف ههههههههههه


----------



## jesus.my.life (5 نوفمبر 2010)

انا شفت شوية مواقف ليكى كتير
وكلمات تموت من الضحك
ههههههههههههههههههههه
وهتلاقى بليل مواقف جميلة


----------



## روزي86 (5 نوفمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> انا شفت شوية مواقف ليكى كتير
> وكلمات تموت من الضحك
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> وهتلاقى بليل مواقف جميلة


 

هههههههههه اوك يا جميل

في انتظارك


----------



## jesus.my.life (6 نوفمبر 2010)

هو اية يا جماعه ماحدش بيقول مواقف مضحكة ليه


----------



## jesus.my.life (6 نوفمبر 2010)

حصل معايا مرة انى كنت سهران فى دير العدرا ببنى سويف
انا وصحابى
وكان صيام العدرا دة انا متعود اسهر فى الدير مثلا يومين واروح انام مجرد ساعتين وانزل الدير تانى
فى يوم كنا سهرانين انا واخويا وواحد صحبى اسمه ميشيل
وفضلنا لحد الساعة 4 الفجر تقريبا وحبينا نروح
طبعا الى من بنى سويف او الى راح الدير اكيد يعرف ان مافيش اى مواصلات بتعدى من هناك والمواصلات الوحيدة الى تروح لازم يكون معاها راكب رايح الدير غير كدا مايدخلش
على حظنا مافيش حد كان جاى الدير فضلنا واقفين نص ساعة ومالقناش وببص لقيت اتنين جيرانى اصغر منى واقفين برضة مستنين 
فقلتلهم احنا نروح مشى
قالولى انت مجنون نمشى اية دى منطقة زبالة وفيها كلاب وذئاب ومدافن وخايفين وكان الفترة دى فى ناس فى الزراعات بتطلع تقلب الى ماشين ( قطاعين طرق ) بس انا ما اعرفش لانى ماشفتهمش
المهم انا وميشيل قلنا نتسلى شوية
اقنعناهم ومشينا
والطرق طويل بقى وشبورة وماحدش شايف حاجة ونسمع صوت ديب
وانا وميشيل نفضل نحكى فى قصص عفاريت ومش عارف مين مات هنا وروحه بتطلع ومش عارف مين اتحرقت وروحها بتطلع 
وخلعنا الاحزمة ولفناها حولين ايدينا وكل واحد مسك طوب ( دة على اساس اننا اقنعناهم ان فى قطاعين طرق وديابه  )
لحد ما وصلنا فى حته كلها شبوره ومش شايفين اى حاجة
وانا وميشيل ماشين اول اتنين وفجاة لمحنا حاجة بيضه ظهرت فى مستوى الراس واختفت
وانا وميشيل اتثبتنا فى الارض 
وبصينا لبعض
وهو بيسئلنى شفت الى انا شفته بقوله شفت يا حبيبى
الاتنين بقى بيسئلونا شفته اية
فبقولهم تقريبا كدا عفريت :d
وعينك ما تشوف الا كل نور
لسه هيلفه ويجره بسرعة قلتلهم استنه بس ما هو لو عفريت هيجبنا هيجبنا حته لو جرينا لامريكا قالولى طيب نعمل اية قلتلهم ولا حاجة نمشى ونرسم الصليب وامرنا على ربنا 
دخلنا بقلب جامد انا وميشيل واول ما وصلنا الشبورة 
تطلع اية الحاجة البيضه ؟
طلع مستودع انابيب والحاجة البيضه دى العمه بتاعت الخفير لابسها على راسه وكان بيتمشى 
واول ما شفناه شتمناه 
بس على الرعب الى كنا فيه
الكلام دة كان فى اولى ثانوى او تانية ثانوى تقريبا


----------



## روزي86 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> حصل معايا مرة انى كنت سهران فى دير العدرا ببنى سويف
> انا وصحابى
> وكان صيام العدرا دة انا متعود اسهر فى الدير مثلا يومين واروح انام مجرد ساعتين وانزل الدير تانى
> فى يوم كنا سهرانين انا واخويا وواحد صحبى اسمه ميشيل
> ...


 

ههههههههههه :yaka:


----------



## jesus.my.life (6 نوفمبر 2010)

ما تخافيش
هيطلعولك هيطعلولك وخصوصا ان انا عندى عفاريت فى العمارة 

عايز اشوفك فى التوبيك هنا 


أنت مشترك في هذا الموضوع كل واحد يدخل يقولنا اية اكتر المواقف الخطيرة الى عاشها او المرعبة او الحزينة ؟


----------



## روزي86 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

هههههههههههههه

لالالالالالالا اكيد هدخل لما افتكر مواقف


----------



## jesus.my.life (6 نوفمبر 2010)

ماشى يا روزى ادخلى لما تفتكرى
ويارب العفاريت تطلعك وافرح فيكى


----------



## روزي86 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

هههههههههههههه

بعينك

انسي يا باشا ههههههههههه


----------



## jesus.my.life (6 نوفمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا ما هنسى
طيب خلاص نبدل الشقق وتعالى الشقه بتاعتنا وهما هيطلعولك اهو تشيلى عننا شوية لانهم ساعات بيطلعه يلعبه معانا والكلام دة بجد ومش هزار احسن تفتكرونى بهزر
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

ههههههههههه

لالالالالالالا انا عجباني شقتنا اوي هههههههههه


----------



## jesus.my.life (6 نوفمبر 2010)

طيب خلاص هاتى العنوان وانا هبعتهم على شقتك دول هيحبوكى اوى
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

هههههههههه

هش هش مش عايزاهم يحبوني

انا مبسوط كده ههههههههههه


----------



## احلى ديانة (6 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يخرب بيتك يلا

انت فضحتنا فى حكاية العفاريت والحركات الى بتحصل 

يادى المصيبة 

دلوقتى هتشمتهم فينا يا فالح​


----------



## روزي86 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

احلى ديانة قال:


> الله يخرب بيتك يلا​
> 
> انت فضحتنا فى حكاية العفاريت والحركات الى بتحصل ​
> يادى المصيبة ​
> ...


 

هههههههههههههه


----------



## احلى ديانة (6 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه



اهو يا عم اولها ضحك اهو

بعد كدة ابقى ماشى فى الشارع الاقى واحد يقول عفرتو

وواحد يقول عفرتة هانم

وياد الى شعرك بيقف لوحدة

ربنا يسامحك يا جده :ranting:​


----------



## روزي86 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

احلى ديانة قال:


> اهو يا عم اولها ضحك اهو​
> بعد كدة ابقى ماشى فى الشارع الاقى واحد يقول عفرتو​
> وواحد يقول عفرتة هانم​
> وياد الى شعرك بيقف لوحدة​
> ...


 

هههههههههههههه:spor24:


----------



## jesus.my.life (6 نوفمبر 2010)

لا لالا ما تخفش روزى مننا وعلينا


----------



## روزي86 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

هههههههه

في حد بينادي عليا ههههههههههه


----------



## jesus.my.life (7 نوفمبر 2010)

لا لا لا يا معلم مافيش حد بينادى دى مناقشه اسرية بس 
بلاش تحشرى نفسك فى كل حاجة ​


----------



## روزي86 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> لا لا لا يا معلم مافيش حد بينادى دى مناقشه اسرية بس ​
> 
> بلاش تحشرى نفسك فى كل حاجة ​


 

هههههههه واضح انك مش واخد بالك

انت انت اللي جبت اسمي في الموضوع الاسري

خد بالك بقي انت اللي بتحشر اسمي مش انا هههههههه


----------



## jesus.my.life (7 نوفمبر 2010)

ايوة واخد بالى انى حشرت اسمك لكن دة كلام سر بينى وبين اخويا ليه كدا مافيش حاجة اسمها خصوصيا 
يا عم فادى اقفل بابنا علينا وخلينا ننم براحتنا ​


----------



## روزي86 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> ايوة واخد بالى انى حشرت اسمك لكن دة كلام سر بينى وبين اخويا ليه كدا مافيش حاجة اسمها خصوصيا​
> 
> يا عم فادى اقفل بابنا علينا وخلينا ننم براحتنا ​


 

وهو كان حد كلمك انت اللي خربت الدنيا والمنتدي كله سمع

هههههههههه


----------



## jesus.my.life (7 نوفمبر 2010)

لا يا شيخه بتكلمى جد طيب خلاص بقى ما تفضحنيش اوبا بقى يا روزى دايما كدة بتحرجينى يا خراشى على كسوفى 
مكسوفة مكسوفه منك مش قادرة مش قادره اقولك ​


----------



## روزي86 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

حصل معايا بقي حتة موقف تحفه كالعاده

كنت نازله الصبح ومعايا ماما المهم السلم كان سواد عشان الناس نايمين ومش ولعوا النور بتاع السلم لسه

المهم بقي ماما كانت نازله قدامي ولابسه اسود

وانا طبعا مش شايفه حاجه لان كله سواد هههههههه المهم انا نازله كنت برغي في موضوع مضايقني وهي بتسمع ومش بترد لحد ما اخلص

وابص الاقيلك فجأه حاجه في وشي بتقولي ايه بس مالك مضايقه ليه علي الصبح

ابص الاقيهالكم مين هههههههههه  مرات عمي واكتشفت اني برغي من الدور الخامس وهي اللي بتسمع وماما كانت نزلت من بدري هههههههههه

بس هي اتكلمت لما حسيت اني هشوطها زي الكره هههههههه اصلي فاكره ان اللي قدامي نازل انما هي كانت طالعه وانا نازله هههههههه

بس اتكسفت اوي روحت قولتلها معلش يا طنط فكراكي ماما هههههههههه

ونزلت لقيت ماما عماله تضحك عليا لما بحكيلها علي اللي حصل

عاجبكم كده بقي وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء​


----------



## jesus.my.life (7 نوفمبر 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايوة كدة هيا دى المواقف الى على الصبح
فكرتينى بموقف حصلى وانا فى اولى ثانوى تقريبا مش فاكر اوى
كنت انا واخويا وتقريبا ابن عمى ماشين فى الشارع
وانا كنت بمد فى مشى فانا قدام وهما ورايا 
واشين فوق الرصيف وببص ورايا بكلمهم وانا مشى وفجاة لسه بلف وشى واقوم اخبطلك فى اية؟
بلكونة واطية اوى على الارض ودييييييييييب لبست فيها براسى ووقعت 
كان حته موقف

____________________________ 
هههههههههههههههههههه فكرتينى بموقف بقى فى الجامعه
وانا فى مودرن وكنا فى مبنى القطامية فوق بنطلع ونقف احنا والبنات نهزر وناكل ونشرب وكدا المهم مرة واقفين وبنهزر واسمع واحد بينادى بيقول شادى من ظهرى قلت يمكن ليا بلف جسمى وطبعا لفه الجسم فيها تحرك الجسمة بزاوية ورجلك تترفع وتنزل مكان تانى من الارض ولسه بنزل رجليا وصحبى بيبصه فجاة مالقونيش معاهم
تفكرى اكون روحت فين


ياترى روحت 



يا لهوى هو انا فين 


بيبصه لاقونى واقع فى حفره معمولة فى الارض بطولى والحاجة الوحيدة الى باينه راسى كانها نبات طالع من الارض وكان حته موقف بصراحه مسخره 
اتبهدلت اوى ولله وصحابى ضحكة ضحك عليا  واااااااااااااااااااااء​


----------



## روزي86 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ايوة كدة هيا دى المواقف الى على الصبح
> فكرتينى بموقف حصلى وانا فى اولى ثانوى تقريبا مش فاكر اوى
> ...


 

هههههههههه المواقف اللي زي دي بتحصل كتير اوي

وبجد بتبقي مواقف حلوه الواحد بيفتكرها ويفضل يضحك


----------



## jesus.my.life (7 نوفمبر 2010)

انتى لو تشوفى شكلى وانا بقع فى الحفره انا فى ثانية ماكنتش عارف انا فين وببص فوق لقيت انى عند جزم الناس قلت يالهوى هو انا اتسخط ولا اية بس الحفره كانت مليانه زباله ومعفنه


----------



## روزي86 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههه

معلش بقي مايوقع الا شادي قصدي الشاطر ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## jesus.my.life (7 نوفمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ما انا الشاطر
ما الى خلانى الف ان الصوت كان مؤنث :$​


----------



## tamav maria (14 نوفمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> انتى لو تشوفى شكلى وانا بقع فى الحفره انا فى ثانية ماكنتش عارف انا فين وببص فوق لقيت انى عند جزم الناس قلت يالهوى هو انا اتسخط ولا اية بس الحفره كانت مليانه زباله ومعفنه


 

ههههههههههههههههه
احسن ياشادي
عشان تحرم تبص للبنات
يعني ايه 
اتسرعت قوي عشان واحده 
بتنده عليك
موقف مضحك فعلا
هههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (14 نوفمبر 2010)

بس عارفه ياروزي ايه اكتر حاجه مضحكاني
صورة التوقيع اللي انت حطاها
هههههههههههه
ليه يابنتي مكشره كده
ما انتي كنتي حاطه الاول صوره حلوه بتضحك
زعلتي مع الدنيا خلاص
هههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

هههههههههههه

لالالالالالالالالا ده انا بدلع عليكم يا نيتا ههههههههههههه


----------



## jesus.my.life (14 نوفمبر 2010)

netta قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> احسن ياشادي
> عشان تحرم تبص للبنات
> يعني ايه
> ...



اصل الصوت كان حلو اوى يا نيتا :$
وبلاش احراج​


----------



## tasoni queena (14 نوفمبر 2010)

انا عندى مواقف كتيررررر

نبدأ بالحضانة

اول يوم حضانة العيال كلها بتصت وهى رايحة الحضانة كل العيال

ماعدا انا انا الطفلة الوحيدة اللى معيتش

وماما وبابا هما الاتنين جم يوصلونى

وانا اجررى ادامهم واقولهم يللا روحوا بقى خلاص انا رايحة الحضانة

امشوا بقا رايحة الحضانة ههههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> انا عندى مواقف كتيررررر​
> 
> نبدأ بالحضانة​
> اول يوم حضانة العيال كلها بتصت وهى رايحة الحضانة كل العيال​
> ...


 

هههههههههههه يا شجيع انت ههههههههههههه:t23:


----------



## tasoni queena (14 نوفمبر 2010)

> هههههههههههه يا شجيع انت ههههههههههههه:t23:


 
ههههههههههههه 

شجيع السيما​


----------



## روزي86 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههههه ​
> 
> شجيع السيما​


 

ههههههههههههههه:ura1:


----------



## tasoni queena (14 نوفمبر 2010)

استنوا بقى اكملكوا الحكاية

تانى يوم الحضانة

بيصحونى الصبح عشاناروح

قعدت اقولهم اروح فين ؟؟

يقولولى تروحى الحضانة

اقولهم ما انا روحت امبارح ؟؟

اروح ليه ما انا روحت امبارح ؟؟

كنت فاكرة ان الحضانة دى زيارة اروحها مرة كده اكنى بزورها

معرفش انها كل يوم ههههههههههههه​


----------



## jesus.my.life (14 نوفمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا فاكر فى الحضانه انا واخويا كنا فى فصل واحد من شقاوتنا حبه ينقلونا كل واحد فى فصل تانى مسكنا المدرسة بتاعتنا ضربناها ووقعناها فى الارض ونزلنا فيها ضرب :d​


----------



## tasoni queena (14 نوفمبر 2010)

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انا فاكر فى الحضانه انا واخويا كنا فى فصل واحد من شقاوتنا حبه ينقلونا كل واحد فى فصل تانى مسكنا المدرسة بتاعتنا ضربناها ووقعناها فى الارض ونزلنا فيها ضرب :d


 
ضربتوا المدرسة !!!































احسن هما يستاهوا الضرب هههههههههههههه​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 نوفمبر 2010)

من يوميك
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## jesus.my.life (14 نوفمبر 2010)

ايوة ضربناها بجد
ومرة وتانى مرة برضة ضايقتنا اخدنا سكينة المطبخ الكبيرة الى هيا اكبر سكينة فى الشنطة وروحنالها :d


----------



## tasoni queena (14 نوفمبر 2010)

> ايوة ضربناها بجد
> ومرة وتانى مرة برضة ضايقتنا اخدنا سكينة المطبخ الكبيرة الى هيا اكبر سكينة فى الشنطة وروحنالها :d


 
هههههههههههه ريا وسكينة​


----------



## tasoni queena (14 نوفمبر 2010)

> من يوميك
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


 
​الكلام ده موجه ليا هههههههههههههه​


----------



## jesus.my.life (14 نوفمبر 2010)

يوه دة احنا كنا اكتر من كدا
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (15 نوفمبر 2010)

> يوه دة احنا كنا اكتر من كدا
> ههههههههههههههههههه


 
ايه المرة اللى بعديها قتلتوها هههههههههههه


----------



## jesus.my.life (15 نوفمبر 2010)

لا لا لا لا ماوصلتش للقتل مع انى كنت هقتل كام مرة قبل كدا :d


----------



## tasoni queena (15 نوفمبر 2010)

برااافو يا شادى هههههههههه


----------



## jesus.my.life (15 نوفمبر 2010)

لا لا اوعى دة انا مجنون
دة انا عملت حوادث بالهبل ياما نزلت تحت عربيات وعربيات خبطتنى دة انا اسطورة


----------



## tasoni queena (15 نوفمبر 2010)

> دة انا عملت حوادث بالهبل ياما نزلت تحت عربيات وعربيات خبطتنى دة انا اسطورة


 
لالا متحاولش

انا موسوعة حوادث على فكرة

وكل يوم بنجى من الموت بأعجوبة للاسف هههههههههههه​


----------



## jesus.my.life (15 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> لالا متحاولش
> 
> انا موسوعة حوادث على فكرة
> 
> وكل يوم بنجى من الموت بأعجوبة للاسف هههههههههههه​



انا عامل زيك كدا كل ما كنت بعمل حادثه كان ربنا بينجينى باعجوبة 
ومليون مرة اشوف الموت فى مصر وربنا بينجينا​


----------



## jesus.my.life (15 نوفمبر 2010)

موقف بقى تاسونى فكرتنى بيه

ههههههههههههههههههههه بس قمة فى الكوميديا

واحنا فى اولى جامعه كدا تقريبا ضربت فى مخنا نتعلم السواقه الساعة 1 بليل تقريبا المهم وقفنا تاكسى وقلناله تطلع معانا بالساعة نتعلم سواقة والسواق كان شاب ووافق واتفقنا على 15 جنية الساعة وطلعنا وفضنلنا يومين نطلع
وكنا بناخده بليل بعد 12 فى الشرق منطقة صحرا فاضية بقى والعماير قليله ونتعلم براحتنا 
مش فاكر فى اليوم التالت واحنا بنهزر وبنضحك موبايل اخويا رن
ولقينا صوت انوثى جميل اوى :$ وقعدت تقول لاخويا مش عارفنى وتعذبه شوية وكل شوية تقفل وتتصل وتقوله انت ساكن فى كذا وبتعمل كذا دلوقتى واخويا اتعصب بقى 
واخدت الموبايل وانا ببرود فضلت اعاكس فيها صوتنا كان عاجبنى يا جدعان هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وفضلنا ساعة على كدا
وهيا فى اخر مكالمة قالتلنا انته ساكنين جمبيكم فى الشقه ظباط واستراحه 
وقفلت وفى المكالمة الى بعديها فى هديه ليك يا فادى فى الشقه 
اتصلنا بالبيت واقول لاختى فى حد معاكى وبيشتغلنا قالت لا قلتلها ورحمة ابويا لو طلع حد لاطلع عينك وعينهيا وهتشوفى فعلا قله الادب واختى بتقولنا فى هديه جاية ومكتوب عليها فادى
ورحنا اتصلنا بالبنت وقالت روحه حالا قلنالها مش هنروح قالت خلاص انته المسئولين وخصوصا جمبيكم ظباط
فادى قالك بس تبقى قنبله
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
المهم قعدنا نضحك وروحنا كلنا حته روحنا بالتاكسى وفضلنا تحت البيت وطلعنا انا وفادى وجبنا الهديه بقى ونزلنا وانا اىل ماسكها وكله خاف يمسكها
حته العسكرى لما قلنا قنبلة خاف وكله بعد وانا فتحتها
اتخيله طلعت اية فى الاخر
شيكولاته وسبوع بيبى تقريبا هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ويالهوى على الضحك والمسخره فى الشارع المهم الجميل فى الموضوع ان طلعت البنت كانت جارتنا زمان وكانت ساكنه تحتينا من 10 سنين تقريبا وكانت فى البيت مع اختى
واحنا لما روحنا كانت الساعة تقريبا 2 وهما كانه فى البيت لما دخلنا البيت بس كانه فى السفره ومستخبين ولما نزلنا خرجه من الشقه وطلعه فى السلم فى الدور الى فوقينا مستنينا نطلع او نمشى عشان يروحه ومش قادرين ولما فتحنا العلبة وصحابنا مشيه فادى فضل تحت البيت 
والبنت بتتصل بفادى بتقنعه يطلع الشقه عشان تقدر تنزل واخويا مش راضى 
الاحلى بقى ان فى ظابط كان جه والبنات اول ما شافوه خافه الظابط يشوفهم يقفشهم حراميه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تانى يوم جه البيت وقعدنا نتريق ونضحك
كان حته موقف بجد 
جامد​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 نوفمبر 2010)

> موقف بقى تاسونى فكرتنى بيه
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههه بس قمة فى الكوميديا
> 
> ...


 
ههههههههههههههههههههه

يالهوى الموقف ده فكرنى

بحلقة تحفة بحبها اوى من مسلسل العيادة عارفه ؟؟​


----------



## jesus.my.life (15 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> يالهوى الموقف ده فكرنى
> 
> بحلقة تحفة بحبها اوى من مسلسل العيادة عارفه ؟؟​



عارفه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بس انا اصلا مش عارف احكى الموقف صح الموقف كان معانا يفطس من الضحك​


----------



## Rosetta (15 نوفمبر 2010)

مش عارفة هو ليه انا ما عنديش مواقف مضحكة :new2:


----------



## jesus.my.life (15 نوفمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> مش عارفة هو ليه انا ما عنديش مواقف مضحكة :new2:



تصدقى الجملة دى ضحكتنى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Rosetta (15 نوفمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> تصدقى الجملة دى ضحكتنى
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​



*ههههههههه يا رب على طول تضحك يا شادي 
لا بس بجد نفسي اعرف ليييييييييه :ranting: ​*


----------



## jesus.my.life (15 نوفمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *ههههههههه يا رب على طول تضحك يا شادي
> لا بس بجد نفسي اعرف ليييييييييه :ranting: ​*



يمكن عشان واخدة الدنيا جد هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ميرسى ليكى ويارب انتى كل حياتك تكون ضحك فى ضحك​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 نوفمبر 2010)

> عارفه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> بس انا اصلا مش عارف احكى الموقف صح الموقف كان معانا يفطس من الضحك


 
فى كتير مواقف بتبقى تحفة

وتحس انك مش قادر توصلها بشكلها الصح هههههههههههههه​


----------



## Rosetta (15 نوفمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> يمكن عشان واخدة الدنيا جد هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ميرسى ليكى ويارب انتى كل حياتك تكون ضحك فى ضحك​



*اها هو برضه ممكن ههههههه
مرررسي ليك يا شادي ​*


----------



## tasoni queena (15 نوفمبر 2010)

> مش عارفة هو ليه انا ما عنديش مواقف مضحكة :new2:


 
دعبسى فى صندوق ذكرياتك ههههههههههههههههه

بجد انا كتر حاجة فى حياتى المواقف المضحكة

اجى اكتب مش فاكرة حاجة من كترهم هههههههههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (15 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> دعبسى فى صندوق ذكرياتك ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> بجد انا كتر حاجة فى حياتى المواقف المضحكة
> 
> اجى اكتب مش فاكرة حاجة من كترهم هههههههههههههه



*هههههههههه 
صح ممكن عندي ضعف ذاكرة :new2:
خلاص هانكش دماغي بلكي طلع شي موقف :t33:​*


----------



## jesus.my.life (15 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> دعبسى فى صندوق ذكرياتك ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> بجد انا كتر حاجة فى حياتى المواقف المضحكة
> 
> اجى اكتب مش فاكرة حاجة من كترهم هههههههههههههه



لا لا دعبسى انتى وافتكرى ​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 نوفمبر 2010)

> لا لا دعبسى انتى وافتكرى


 
​بحااول​


----------



## jesus.my.life (15 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ​بحااول​



حاولى عايز اضحك عليكى شوية هههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## tasoni queena (16 نوفمبر 2010)

> حاولى عايز اضحك عليكى شوية هههههههههههههههههههه


 

​طب مش هحاول ههههههههههههه​


----------



## jesus.my.life (16 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ​طب مش هحاول ههههههههههههه​



لا تحاولى (
هعيط :a82:​


----------



## tasoni queena (16 نوفمبر 2010)

> لا تحاولى (
> هعيط :a82:


 
لالا مش عيزاك تعيط

عايزاك تخبط راسك كده ههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## jesus.my.life (16 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> لالا مش عيزاك تعيط
> 
> عايزاك تخبط راسك كده ههههههههههههههههه
> ​



كدا يا تاسونى هيا دى المحبة الى ربنا قالنا عليها ( ​


----------



## روزي86 (30 نوفمبر 2010)

يلا يلا فين المواقف
خلصت والا ايش


----------



## jesus.my.life (30 نوفمبر 2010)

شكلها كدة خلصت من عند الناس هو انا بصراحه مش فاكر اى حاجة دلوقتى لما افتكر هبقى اجى اقول


----------



## روزي86 (30 نوفمبر 2010)

اوووووووك يا شادي

وانا كمان هحاول افتكر


----------



## KrAnShY (10 ديسمبر 2010)

انا كان فى مرةكنت فى المعرض  عند عمى وكان المعرض للاجهزة المنزلية فكنت اعد برة قدام المعرض على كرسى فى ساعت هدوءفجالى واحد صعيدى لبس جلبية وبيقلى عندكم سجايرفبصيت ممبى لقيت كل الى حولية ثلاجة بوتاجاز واشىءمن ذاك القبيل المعرض كان بمدخلين فمن الموقف وشدة الكومدية قلتلو خش على الباب الى جى تبع المعرض بردو بس دة فية مكتب عمى فدخلو فلقيتو طالع هوا والراجل وبيقول مين الى بعت الراجل دة فشورت العمال علية من الخوف فحكم علية اخد منو الفلوس واروح اجبلو سجاير ههههههههههههههههههههههه وكان موقف بايخ منى اوى بلرغم من انو كان كومدى جدا​


----------



## احلى ديانة (11 ديسمبر 2010)

kranshy قال:


> انا كان فى مرةكنت فى المعرض  عند عمى وكان المعرض للاجهزة المنزلية فكنت اعد برة قدام المعرض على كرسى فى ساعت هدوءفجالى واحد صعيدى لبس جلبية وبيقلى عندكم سجايرفبصيت ممبى لقيت كل الى حولية ثلاجة بوتاجاز واشىءمن ذاك القبيل المعرض كان بمدخلين فمن الموقف وشدة الكومدية قلتلو خش على الباب الى جى تبع المعرض بردو بس دة فية مكتب عمى فدخلو فلقيتو طالع هوا والراجل وبيقول مين الى بعت الراجل دة فشورت العمال علية من الخوف فحكم علية اخد منو الفلوس واروح اجبلو سجاير ههههههههههههههههههههههه وكان موقف بايخ منى اوى بلرغم من انو كان كومدى جدا​



هههههههههههههه

الصراحة عمك معاة حق​


----------



## روزي86 (11 ديسمبر 2010)

kranshy قال:


> انا كان فى مرةكنت فى المعرض عند عمى وكان المعرض للاجهزة المنزلية فكنت اعد برة قدام المعرض على كرسى فى ساعت هدوءفجالى واحد صعيدى لبس جلبية وبيقلى عندكم سجايرفبصيت ممبى لقيت كل الى حولية ثلاجة بوتاجاز واشىءمن ذاك القبيل المعرض كان بمدخلين فمن الموقف وشدة الكومدية قلتلو خش على الباب الى جى تبع المعرض بردو بس دة فية مكتب عمى فدخلو فلقيتو طالع هوا والراجل وبيقول مين الى بعت الراجل دة فشورت العمال علية من الخوف فحكم علية اخد منو الفلوس واروح اجبلو سجاير ههههههههههههههههههههههه وكان موقف بايخ منى اوى بلرغم من انو كان كومدى جدا​


 

هههههههه عشان تحرم هههههههه


----------



## jesus.my.life (14 ديسمبر 2010)

kranshy قال:


> انا كان فى مرةكنت فى المعرض  عند عمى وكان المعرض للاجهزة المنزلية فكنت اعد برة قدام المعرض على كرسى فى ساعت هدوءفجالى واحد صعيدى لبس جلبية وبيقلى عندكم سجايرفبصيت ممبى لقيت كل الى حولية ثلاجة بوتاجاز واشىءمن ذاك القبيل المعرض كان بمدخلين فمن الموقف وشدة الكومدية قلتلو خش على الباب الى جى تبع المعرض بردو بس دة فية مكتب عمى فدخلو فلقيتو طالع هوا والراجل وبيقول مين الى بعت الراجل دة فشورت العمال علية من الخوف فحكم علية اخد منو الفلوس واروح اجبلو سجاير ههههههههههههههههههههههه وكان موقف بايخ منى اوى بلرغم من انو كان كومدى جدا​



ههههههههههههههههههههههههه بصراحه انا لو من مكان عمك اخليك تجبله ولو على حسابه​


----------



## عماد بنجا (15 ديسمبر 2010)

فعلان هي فكره حلوه وانا هاحكي موقف حصل معايه كنت رايح لدكتور الاسنان والتمرجي الي هناك قاعد يحكي معايه 
في مومضوع وانضمج معايه قوي المهم دخلت لدكتور الاسنان اداني حقنه بنج وبوقي ابتدئ ينمل قوي ومش عارف اتكلم 
والغريبه التمرجي عمال يرط معايه وانا مش قادر اتكلم وعمال اشورله علي بوقي وهوه بردو يرط ياعم اسكت بردو يرط
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (15 ديسمبر 2010)

عماد بنجا قال:


> فعلان هي فكره حلوه وانا هاحكي موقف حصل معايه كنت رايح لدكتور الاسنان والتمرجي الي هناك قاعد يحكي معايه
> في مومضوع وانضمج معايه قوي المهم دخلت لدكتور الاسنان اداني حقنه بنج وبوقي ابتدئ ينمل قوي ومش عارف اتكلم
> والغريبه التمرجي عمال يرط معايه وانا مش قادر اتكلم وعمال اشورله علي بوقي وهوه بردو يرط ياعم اسكت بردو يرط
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


 

ههههههه واضح انه كان محتاج حد يسمعه هههههههه

نورت


----------



## عماد بنجا (15 ديسمبر 2010)

مرسي قوي روزي وفي مواقف كتير مضحكه هانزله قريب في كتاب
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (15 ديسمبر 2010)

هههههههههه

اوك في انتظارك يا عماد هههههههه


----------



## abokaf2020 (16 ديسمبر 2010)

خرجت امبارح انا واتنين من اعز صحابي ومش هقول انهم بوني وسندريلا عشان محدش يعرف 
المهم كان فينا حد مهيس علي الاخر وطول الطريق عماله تغني اغنية رخمة اسمها ال 10 ولاد الهنود الخروجة كانت ساعتنين هي عنتها حوالي 50 مرة وقاعدين بنتكلم ونهرز وناكل وفجأة قامت صاحبتنا وقالت وهي واثقة من نفسها انا عايزة اكل ( هيبزا بت ) تقصد يعني بيتزا هت مع اختلاف اللغة عندها وفي الاخر مش هقولكم ان اللي عملت كده هي سندريلا عشان محدش يتريق عليها ويريت محدش يقول لحد علي اللي حصل


----------



## jesus.my.life (16 ديسمبر 2010)

abokaf2020 قال:


> خرجت امبارح انا واتنين من اعز صحابي ومش هقول انهم بوني وسندريلا عشان محدش يعرف
> المهم كان فينا حد مهيس علي الاخر وطول الطريق عماله تغني اغنية رخمة اسمها ال 10 ولاد الهنود الخروجة كانت ساعتنين هي عنتها حوالي 50 مرة وقاعدين بنتكلم ونهرز وناكل وفجأة قامت صاحبتنا وقالت وهي واثقة من نفسها انا عايزة اكل ( هيبزا بت ) تقصد يعني بيتزا هت مع اختلاف اللغة عندها وفي الاخر مش هقولكم ان اللي عملت كده هي سندريلا عشان محدش يتريق عليها ويريت محدش يقول لحد علي اللي حصل



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تصدقى كل دة موتنى من الضحك اكتر من اى حاجة لانى كنت متاكد ان سندريلا هيا الى عملت كدة وقعد ولله اضحك واقول لفادى شوف سندريلا عملت اية قبل ما اشوف جمله انها سندريلا
​


----------



## abokaf2020 (16 ديسمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> تصدقى كل دة موتنى من الضحك اكتر من اى حاجة لانى كنت متاكد ان سندريلا هيا الى عملت كدة وقعد ولله اضحك واقول لفادى شوف سندريلا عملت اية قبل ما اشوف جمله انها سندريلا
> ​



ديه مشهورة بقي 
امال لو حكيت باقي التفاصيل


----------



## احلى ديانة (16 ديسمبر 2010)

abokaf2020 قال:


> ديه مشهورة بقي
> امال لو حكيت باقي التفاصيل



لا لا لا

سندريلا دى ليها معزة خاصة

كملى كملى


----------



## abokaf2020 (16 ديسمبر 2010)

واضح ان سندريلا حبايبها كتير


----------



## ponponayah (17 ديسمبر 2010)

abokaf2020 قال:


> خرجت امبارح انا واتنين من اعز صحابي ومش هقول انهم بوني وسندريلا عشان محدش يعرف
> المهم كان فينا حد مهيس علي الاخر وطول الطريق عماله تغني اغنية رخمة اسمها ال 10 ولاد الهنود الخروجة كانت ساعتنين هي عنتها حوالي 50 مرة وقاعدين بنتكلم ونهرز وناكل وفجأة قامت صاحبتنا وقالت وهي واثقة من نفسها انا عايزة اكل ( هيبزا بت ) تقصد يعني بيتزا هت مع اختلاف اللغة عندها وفي الاخر مش هقولكم ان اللي عملت كده هي سندريلا عشان محدش يتريق عليها ويريت محدش يقول لحد علي اللي حصل




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يخربيتك انا مش قادرة امسك نفسى انتى فضحتيها خالص
بس نسيتى تقولى على السلم لما راحت تطلع من اللى بينزل ومصممة 
ونجيبها وتيجى فى الدور اللى بعدة تروحلة 
ولا معلقة النسكافية ولا النكتة اللى اعدت تضحك وفى الاخر قالت مش فاكراها
 بس بقى لحسن كدا هنشرد البت 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه :new2:​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (17 ديسمبر 2010)

abokaf2020 قال:


> خرجت امبارح انا واتنين من اعز صحابي ومش هقول انهم بوني وسندريلا عشان محدش يعرف
> المهم كان فينا حد مهيس علي الاخر وطول الطريق عماله تغني اغنية رخمة اسمها ال 10 ولاد الهنود الخروجة كانت ساعتنين هي عنتها حوالي 50 مرة وقاعدين بنتكلم ونهرز وناكل وفجأة قامت صاحبتنا وقالت وهي واثقة من نفسها انا عايزة اكل ( هيبزا بت ) تقصد يعني بيتزا هت مع اختلاف اللغة عندها وفي الاخر مش هقولكم ان اللي عملت كده هي سندريلا عشان محدش يتريق عليها ويريت محدش يقول لحد علي اللي حصل




 حد سمع اسمى هنا :smile01​


----------



## HappyButterfly (17 ديسمبر 2010)

abokaf2020 قال:


> خرجت امبارح انا واتنين من اعز صحابي ومش هقول انهم بوني وسندريلا عشان محدش يعرف
> المهم كان فينا حد مهيس علي الاخر وطول الطريق عماله تغني اغنية رخمة اسمها ال 10 ولاد الهنود الخروجة كانت ساعتنين هي عنتها حوالي 50 مرة وقاعدين بنتكلم ونهرز وناكل وفجأة قامت صاحبتنا وقالت وهي واثقة من نفسها انا عايزة اكل ( هيبزا بت ) تقصد يعني بيتزا هت مع اختلاف اللغة عندها وفي الاخر مش هقولكم ان اللي عملت كده هي سندريلا عشان محدش يتريق عليها ويريت محدش يقول لحد علي اللي حصل



*ههههههههههههههههه
عسولة يا سندرا تحفة 
وكدة فضحتوا البنت 
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 ديسمبر 2010)

abokaf2020 قال:


> خرجت امبارح انا واتنين من اعز صحابي ومش هقول انهم بوني وسندريلا عشان محدش يعرف
> المهم كان فينا حد مهيس علي الاخر وطول الطريق عماله تغني اغنية رخمة اسمها ال 10 ولاد الهنود الخروجة كانت ساعتنين هي عنتها حوالي 50 مرة وقاعدين بنتكلم ونهرز وناكل وفجأة قامت صاحبتنا وقالت وهي واثقة من نفسها انا عايزة اكل ( هيبزا بت ) تقصد يعني بيتزا هت مع اختلاف اللغة عندها وفي الاخر مش هقولكم ان اللي عملت كده هي سندريلا عشان محدش يتريق عليها ويريت محدش يقول لحد علي اللي حصل


ههههههههههههههههههههههه
مجرباها ع النت فأكيد ع الطبيعة وقت التهييس بيبقى دماااااااااغ هههههههههه

:fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol:​


----------



## abokaf2020 (17 ديسمبر 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> يخربيتك انا مش قادرة امسك نفسى انتى فضحتيها خالص
> بس نسيتى تقولى على السلم لما راحت تطلع من اللى بينزل ومصممة
> ونجيبها وتيجى فى الدور اللى بعدة تروحلة
> ...



لا الكلام ده بلاس نقولة بالنسبة لموضوع النكته هي قالت 
( فكرتوني بنكته مش فاكراها ) منتها المنطق


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 ديسمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> تصدقى كل دة موتنى من الضحك اكتر من اى حاجة لانى كنت متاكد ان سندريلا هيا الى عملت كدة وقعد ولله اضحك واقول لفادى شوف سندريلا عملت اية قبل ما اشوف جمله انها سندريلا
> ​




*يسلالالالالالالام بتضرب الودع ياودا نت :yaka:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 ديسمبر 2010)

احلى ديانة قال:


> لا لا لا
> 
> سندريلا دى ليها معزة خاصة
> 
> كملى كملى




*
واااااااضح
ليا معزة وكتاكيت عندك  :smil15:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 ديسمبر 2010)

abokaf2020 قال:


> واضح ان سندريلا حبايبها كتير




*:t13::t13:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 ديسمبر 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> يخربيتك انا مش قادرة امسك نفسى انتى فضحتيها خالص
> بس نسيتى تقولى على السلم لما راحت تطلع من اللى بينزل ومصممة
> ونجيبها وتيجى فى الدور اللى بعدة تروحلة
> ...




*
اوووووووووووووووبس
خيااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانة :a82::a82:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 ديسمبر 2010)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه
> عسولة يا سندرا تحفة
> وكدة فضحتوا البنت
> *​



*
ربنا يخليكى ياقمريا
دول سيحولى مش فضحونى بس :act19:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 ديسمبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> مجرباها ع النت فأكيد ع الطبيعة وقت التهييس بيبقى دماااااااااغ هههههههههه
> 
> :fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol:​




*حتى انتى يابت
وبعدين دة انا حتى باقلى كتير مش جيت جانبك :spor2:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 ديسمبر 2010)

abokaf2020 قال:


> لا الكلام ده بلاس نقولة بالنسبة لموضوع النكته هي قالت
> ( فكرتوني بنكته مش فاكراها ) منتها المنطق




*
:love34::love34:
ولا كان حد سمع حاجة​*


----------



## abokaf2020 (18 ديسمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *
> :love34::love34:
> ولا كان حد سمع حاجة​*



عيب يا قمر صحبتي ولازم استر عليكي وانتي عارفة ان انا جدعة


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 ديسمبر 2010)

abokaf2020 قال:


> عيب يا قمر صحبتي ولازم استر عليكي وانتي عارفة ان انا جدعة




*ايوووون انا عارفة وواثقة من دة يختى ​*


----------



## abokaf2020 (18 ديسمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ايوووون انا عارفة وواثقة من دة يختى ​*



اي خدمة عدي جمايل بقي


----------



## روزي86 (19 ديسمبر 2010)

انا بقي انهارده​

صحيت الصبح وبتكلم مع ماما​

ليا زميل في الشغل من بني سويف​ 
فماما بتقولي وهو بيجي كل يوم من بني سويف للغل هنا في القاهره​ 
روحت انا بكل تلقائية قولتلها​ 
لا اكيد هو ساكن في بيت طالبات ههههههههه​ 
راحت قالتلي ايه ؟؟؟؟​ 
قولتلها اه سكن يعني للطالبات ههههههههههه​ 
راحت فضلت تضحك قالتلي عملتيه بنت ههههههههههه​ 
فركزت شويه لقيت اني خربت الدنيا وغيرت المسميات خالص هههههههههه​​​​


----------



## روزي86 (12 يناير 2011)

هااااااااا مفيش مواقف جديده يا شباب

عايزين نضحك


----------



## HappyButterfly (18 يناير 2011)

*بس بس انا جيت هقول لك موقف
حصل معايا وانا جاية من الامتحان
ركبت من الكلية مشروع وماصدقت انى ركبت 
بعد ما ركبته روحنا سمعنا صوت حاجة فرقعت 
كلنا خوفنا طلعت العجلة فرقعت 
والحمد للة طلعت قرب بنزينة 
السواق قال انزلوا وكل واحد ياخد فلوسه 
نزلنا واخدنا فلوسنا
وركبنا مشروع تانى
مفيش دقيقتين وراحت العجلة برضه فرقعت 
ونزلنا واخدنا فلوسنا
ركبت مشروع تالت 
راحت برضه فرقعت السواق الاخير كان متنرفز اوى ومخنوق 
انا وصاحبتى شغالين ضحك ومش قادرين نمسك نفسنا اية اليوم ده
الراجل انفجر فينا وفضل يزعق بس انا خوفت اقوله انه 3 عربية تحصل معانا تقريبا كان العيب فينا
مش عارفة كل ما اركب عربية تفرقع العجلة 
*​


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *بس بس انا جيت هقول لك موقف
> حصل معايا وانا جاية من الامتحان
> ركبت من الكلية مشروع وماصدقت انى ركبت
> بعد ما ركبته روحنا سمعنا صوت حاجة فرقعت
> ...




ههههههههههههههه  كويس انه ماضربش هههههههههههه:t32:


----------



## HappyButterfly (18 يناير 2011)

*موقف تانى
كنا ف امتحان الشفوى والبنت غليسة وواقفة تحكى قصة برغوت وحاجات غريبة شلتنى
قولت لازم اخنقها قولتلها تعرفى قصة سر البقبقة قالتلى ايش دى
فضلت احمكى لها بقى
كان اب عنده 3 اولاد وقالعهم هقولكم سر لبقبقة وراح مات فضلوا يدوروا
وسالوا الكيم الاول وال 2 و3 و4 
وراحوا للحصان وسرحت بها
وف الاخر رموا الازازة ف البحر وعملت بق بق
وهو ده سر البقبقة 
اتارى مش هى لوحدها اللى بتسمع الحكاية 
كل الولاد اللى واقفبن حوالينا بيسمعوا 
وكلهم ضحكوا على و ع القصة 
كان موقف محرج 
*​


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *موقف تانى
> كنا ف امتحان الشفوى والبنت غليسة وواقفة تحكى قصة برغوت وحاجات غريبة شلتنى
> قولت لازم اخنقها قولتلها تعرفى قصة سر البقبقة قالتلى ايش دى
> فضلت احمكى لها بقى
> ...




هههههههههههه يا شديد انت :flowers:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يناير 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *بس بس انا جيت هقول لك موقف
> حصل معايا وانا جاية من الامتحان
> ركبت من الكلية مشروع وماصدقت انى ركبت
> بعد ما ركبته روحنا سمعنا صوت حاجة فرقعت
> ...





*العيب في الكوتش :a63:​*


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *العيب في الكوتش :a63:​*


:act23::smile01


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> :act23::smile01




*كخ يا ماما
والعبي بعيد​*


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *كخ يا ماما
> والعبي بعيد​*




هههههههههههه

لالالالالالالا براحتي بقي:999:leasantr


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> لالالالالالالا براحتي بقي:999:leasantr




*عيله يابت يا نصه :new6:​*


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *عيله يابت يا نصه :new6:​*




هههههههههههههه:smil15::smil15:


----------



## احلى ديانة (18 يناير 2011)

العبوا بشويش يا شباب من غير ضرب​


----------



## روزي86 (19 يناير 2011)

ههههههههههههه

حاتر يا عمو فادي


----------



## النهايه (20 يناير 2011)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## روزي86 (21 يناير 2011)

النهايه قال:


> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 :t19:


----------



## max mike (21 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> :t19:




*بس بس كفاية لا دماغك توجعك من الشاكوش ده
ههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## روزي86 (21 يناير 2011)

max mike قال:


> *بس بس كفاية لا دماغك توجعك من الشاكوش ده​*
> 
> *ههههههههههههههه*​


 

هههههههههههه اعمل ايه بس

منا مش فاهمه حاجه


----------



## النهايه (23 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه اعمل ايه بس
> 
> منا مش فاهمه حاجه


افهمك حياتى كلها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
محتاجه شرح؟ علامات استفهام دى حياتى بون وى


----------



## النهايه (23 يناير 2011)

happybutterfly قال:


> *موقف تانى
> كنا ف امتحان الشفوى والبنت غليسة وواقفة تحكى قصة برغوت وحاجات غريبة شلتنى
> قولت لازم اخنقها قولتلها تعرفى قصة سر البقبقة قالتلى ايش دى
> فضلت احمكى لها بقى
> ...


طب ردوا انتوا مكانى ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## بايبل333 (25 يناير 2011)

"انا حصلت معاى مواقف مضحكة كثيرة جدا جدا هقولكم على اجملها 
مرة كنت رايح اخد درس خصوصى عن استاذ  المهم كان معاى صديقان 
خبطنا على المنزل قالوا الاستاذ ربع ساعة وجاى واحد من زملائى قالى 
اوكى احنا هنروح مشوار وهنيجى 
قعدنا نمشى ونتسلى وصلنا فى حتة غريبة جدا هى شبكة محمول كانت معمولة جديدة واحد م زملائى قال تقدر تنط الحتة دى راح التانى قال 
لا انت الاول المهم قعدوا يتعزموا على بعض وانا واقف بنظر لهم 
قلت اعمل فيها راجل رجعت الى الوراء وجريت على قدام وهم يقوالوا هتعمل اى يا مجنون 
قلت اوعى وشك 
المهم نطيت لقيت نفسى فى كوم طين ملقتش غير رقبتى بس جسمى راح 
فين 
الله واعلم
اوعى حد يعمل فيها راجل تانى 
وعلى راى المثل اسالى اللى جرب ولا تسال الطبيب.


----------



## روزي86 (25 يناير 2011)

ههههههههههه

الحمد لله انك سليم هههههههه


----------



## كاري (26 يناير 2011)

تعيشش وتاخد غيرها


----------



## روزي86 (26 يناير 2011)

يلا فين المواقف


----------



## بايبل333 (17 فبراير 2011)

"المواقف المضحكة معاى كثيرة بس بخاف من الفضيحة هههههههه
مرة انا واخوى كنا فى الاهرامات وما ادركم الاهرامات انهم ثلاثة ولا يوجد رابع لهم 
وملكهم هو ابو الهول وبنما انا واخواى نتجول فى الاهرمات وقفت وقلت صورنى 
فكانت معنا شنطة ملابس المهم تركت الشنطة تحت رجل اخوى وطلعت قدام 
وصورنى انا ورائ الهرم 
وروحت عندة وخلى بالكم الشنطة تحت رجلة فقلت لة ورينى الصورة 
قالى اوكى شوفتها وطلعت قدام انا وهو طلعنا على سلم وخلى بالكم الشنطة مازلت فى الارض وفجاة وانا بكلم اخوى بنظر وراء ظهرة شى عجيب افتكرت الشنطة 
تركت اخوى وجريت الى الوراء المصيبة الكبيرة الاجانب قاعدين يصوارو 
الشنطة اقولهم اوعو يقوالو انتظر وجاء واحد من الصين وقاعد يكلمنى قلتلة مش ناقصة اخواى بيدور على واخذت الشنطة وطرت على اخواى 
قالى كنت فين سكت فصرخ فى:act23: قلتلة يا مقدس الشنطة كنت نسيها فضحك :ura1:
كان يوم يجنن الواحد .


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2011)

بايبل333 قال:


> "المواقف المضحكة معاى كثيرة بس بخاف من الفضيحة هههههههه
> مرة انا واخوى كنا فى الاهرامات وما ادركم الاهرامات انهم ثلاثة ولا يوجد رابع لهم
> وملكهم هو ابو الهول وبنما انا واخواى نتجول فى الاهرمات وقفت وقلت صورنى
> فكانت معنا شنطة ملابس المهم تركت الشنطة تحت رجل اخوى وطلعت قدام
> ...


 

ههههههههه هما اي حاجه يصوروها هههههههه

ميرسي ليك منتظره المزيد


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 فبراير 2011)

*جاتلكم بموقف حلو صغنونى كدة 


من كام يوم كدة كنت راحة احجز كورس انجلش
وقاعدة مستنة فى احدد المستوى وكدة
وبعدين حد جة قال حاجة وانا مكنتش مركزة 
فابسئل ولد جانبى بقوله هى قالت اية
 قالى مش كورس انجلش بقوله ايون قالى طيب يلا اتفضلى تعالى معانا
روحت قومت وراحة على القاعة معاهم ولاقتهم كتير بقول كل دول هيحددوا مستوى زى واية 
المهم دخلت ولسة راحة اقعد راحت البنت اللى فى الاستعلامات ندهت عليا برا بتقولى انتى اية اللى وداكى هنا
بقولها مش هنحدد المستوى قالتلى انتى داخلة على المحاضرات والكورس من غير ماتحددى المستوى الاول 
واتاريها كانت محاضرة كورس شغال وانا داخلة زى الباشا وراحة اقعد ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بس على قد ما فطست من الضحك على قد ما انكسفت قووووووووووى هههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (18 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *جاتلكم بموقف حلو صغنونى كدة
> 
> 
> من كام يوم كدة كنت راحة احجز كورس انجلش
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههه
دا انتى تحفة
بتفكرينى مرة كان عندى محاضرة فيروسات
وقعدت وحجزت قدام وكذا واحد يدخل ويقولى حد قاعد هنا
اقوله اه البنش كله محجوز
بس لعيال كلهم اول مرة اشوفهم 
ومستغربة 
ودخل الدكتور وبدأ يشرح فبسال واحد ورايا هى دى مش محاضرة فيروسات قالى لا دى محاضرة كيميا
روحت قومت وطالعة من المدرج
الدكتور بيقولى رايحة فين
قولتله لا اصل انا مش معاك
راح المدرج كله فضل يضحك على
كان برضه كسفة
*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 فبراير 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه
> دا انتى تحفة
> بتفكرينى مرة كان عندى محاضرة فيروسات
> وقعدت وحجزت قدام وكذا واحد يدخل ويقولى حد قاعد هنا
> ...






*
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
بصرررررررررررررررررررة ​*


----------



## روزي86 (19 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *جاتلكم بموقف حلو صغنونى كدة
> 
> 
> من كام يوم كدة كنت راحة احجز كورس انجلش
> ...




ههههههههههههههه عادي بتحصل

ركزي يابت بقي هههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (19 فبراير 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه
> دا انتى تحفة
> بتفكرينى مرة كان عندى محاضرة فيروسات
> وقعدت وحجزت قدام وكذا واحد يدخل ويقولى حد قاعد هنا
> ...




ههههههههههه بالشفا يا ديدي

قال مش معاك هههههههههههه

ايوه يابت انتي مع ربنا :thnk0001:


----------



## روزي86 (19 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بصرررررررررررررررررررة ​*




ههههههههههههه يا حلاوتكم وانت في التوهان هههههههههه:new8:


----------



## besm alslib (26 فبراير 2011)

*موقف لسا حاصل هنا حالاااا*

*ميمو السنه دي اول سنه تاخد فيها فرنسي فشوفنالها استاذ يساعدها فيه*

*هو بيجي كل يوم سبت واحد هلا كان هنا فلما خلصو ندهتلي المهم*

*قام الراجل عشان يمشي فابتدت ميريام تتكلم عن اللعبه اللي بتلعبها وان في واحد كان بيتريق عليها بالفرنسي*

*عشان فاكر انها مش فاهما فاستاذها بيقولها لو حصلت تاني ابقي قوليلو ..... انا مش حافظه الكلمه بصراحه*

*المهم الراجل هو بيكلمها ولبس الجاكيت واخد المابي بتاعتو وخارج من البيت لقيت ميمو بتبص وبتضحكككككككك*

*فبصينا عليها تنينا فبقولها ايه يا بنتي في ايه لقتها بتشاور على رجل الاستاذ *

*الراجل اتشغل مع ميريام في الكلام وكان هيخرج من غير جزمه هههههههههههههههه*

*بس بجد موقف تحفففففففه*​


----------



## روزي86 (26 فبراير 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *موقف لسا حاصل هنا حالاااا*​
> 
> *ميمو السنه دي اول سنه تاخد فيها فرنسي فشوفنالها استاذ يساعدها فيه*​
> *هو بيجي كل يوم سبت واحد هلا كان هنا فلما خلصو ندهتلي المهم*​
> ...


 

هههههههههههه يا نهار ابيض

موقف تحفه بجد هههههههههه

طب حلو افتحوا بعد كده محل احذية اللي يدخل يسيب حزمته في العرض هههههههههههه


----------



## besm alslib (26 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه يا نهار ابيض
> 
> موقف تحفه بجد هههههههههه
> 
> طب حلو افتحوا بعد كده محل احذية اللي يدخل يسيب حزمته في العرض هههههههههههه


 

*تصدقي هي فكره ههههههههههههههه*

*بس نضمن منين ان كل مره اللي يدخل ينسى الجزمه *

*بس بصي هي بنتي بشكل عام تطير عقل اي حد هو انا بشتكي منهم من قليل ههههههههه:big61:*​


----------



## روزي86 (26 فبراير 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *تصدقي هي فكره ههههههههههههههه*​
> 
> *بس نضمن منين ان كل مره اللي يدخل ينسى الجزمه *​
> 
> *بس بصي هي بنتي بشكل عام تطير عقل اي حد هو انا بشتكي منهم من قليل ههههههههه:big61:*​


 

ههههههههه ربنا يخليهالك حبيبتي
وبعدين كده مصلحه 

هي تطير عقلهم وهما ينسوا جزامهم هههههههههههه:thnk0001::new8:


----------



## besm alslib (26 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه ربنا يخليهالك حبيبتي
> وبعدين كده مصلحه
> 
> هي تطير عقلهم وهما ينسوا جزامهم هههههههههههه:thnk0001::new8:


 

*ههههههههههههههه بس المشكله انها بتطيرلي عقلبي انا كمان ههههههههههه*

*تصدقي اتصلت بالحكومه بتاعتي فاول مبقولو حصل موقف يضحك *

*ووبقولو ان حصل كزا قبل ما اكمل قالي ايه نسي الجزمه بتاعته ههههههههههههه*

*بس تعرفي المشكله ان حرام الراجل اسود اساسا ومع كده شكلو كان عامل زي الطماطم *​


----------



## روزي86 (26 فبراير 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه بس المشكله انها بتطيرلي عقلبي انا كمان ههههههههههه*​
> 
> *تصدقي اتصلت بالحكومه بتاعتي فاول مبقولو حصل موقف يضحك *​
> *ووبقولو ان حصل كزا قبل ما اكمل قالي ايه نسي الجزمه بتاعته ههههههههههههه*​
> ...


 

ههههههههههه طبعا اصل المواقف دي بتحرج جدا جدا

هههههههههه بحب انا المواقف دي اوي هههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 فبراير 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *موقف لسا حاصل هنا حالاااا*
> 
> *ميمو السنه دي اول سنه تاخد فيها فرنسي فشوفنالها استاذ يساعدها فيه*
> 
> ...




*موقف تحفه قوووي
وميمو عسل زي مامتها
ربنا يخليها ويحميها
نفسي في بنوته تطلع عيني برضه​*


----------



## روزي86 (1 مارس 2011)

يلا يلا بقي فين المواقف

عايزين نضحك يا شباب​


----------



## روزي86 (2 أبريل 2011)

فين المواقف يلا بقي


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

طيب بما ان مفيش مواقف وانا بقي عايزه مواقف ههههههه​ 
يلا زي بعضه ممكن اصدعكم بموقف حصل معايا امبارح​ 
طبعا امبارح كان يوم غير عادي والمطره زي الفل​ 
المهم خلصت شغل وطبعا مروحه والدنيا عماله تمطر​ 
ويجي واحد ماشي في الشارع اصلا شكله مجنون وعمال يبص للناس وجيه عندي وراح قايل وبصوت عالي​ 
وانتم ايه اللي بينزلكم اصلا من البيت ههههههههههههههههه​ 
بطريقة اصلا ترعب وفي نفس الوقت تضحك مسكت نفسي بالعافية من الضحك​ 
وهو ده الشعب المصري لازم يدي نصائح ​ 
لو فكر شوية طيب ماهو هو كمان نزل من البيت وبعدين شئ طبيعي اننا لو نعرف ان في مطره جامده كده مكناش نزلنا​ 
ده غير ان في ناس لازم تروح بيتها والا نبيت في الشغل عشان هو مش ينرفز روحه​ 
هههههههه بجد موقف يغيظ وفي نفس الوقت يضحك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أبريل 2011)

_حلوه القصه دى :t30:_​


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

ههههههههه

طب اي خدمه ابقي تعالي كل يوم يا خفه ههههههههه​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه​
> 
> 
> طب اي خدمه ابقي تعالي كل يوم يا خفه ههههههههه​


 
_ههههههههههه _
_لا مش هاجى كل يوم :bomb:_
_لما يكون فى موقف هاجى :flowers:_
_عندى 5 مواقف مين يشتريهم :blush2:_​


----------



## tasoni queena (4 أبريل 2011)

> طيب بما ان مفيش مواقف وانا بقي عايزه مواقف ههههههه
> 
> يلا زي بعضه ممكن اصدعكم بموقف حصل معايا امبارح
> 
> ...


 
طب وانتوا ايه اللى نزلكوا صحيح هههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _ههههههههههه _
> 
> _لا مش هاجى كل يوم :bomb:_
> _لما يكون فى موقف هاجى :flowers:_
> _عندى 5 مواقف مين يشتريهم :blush2:_​


 

ههههههههههههه روح ربنا يسهلك يابني:yaka:


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه روح ربنا يسهلك يابني:yaka:


 
_ههههههههه_
_طيب هعدى عليكم بكره :shutup22:_​


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> طب وانتوا ايه اللى نزلكوا صحيح هههههههههههههههههههه


 

هههههههههه يابنتي انا كان لازم انزل عشان اروح ههههههههه

كان يوم بجد تحفه وروحت متبهدله اخر حاجه  هههههههههه​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أبريل 2011)

_ماهو حد ينزل فى الشتا بردوا _
_ههههههههههه _​


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _ههههههههه_
> 
> _طيب هعدى عليكم بكره :shutup22:_​





شطبنا 

يلا هش يلا ههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _ماهو حد ينزل فى الشتا بردوا _
> 
> _ههههههههههه _​





ملكش فيه بقي ياض انت

هههههههههه شكلي هفجر المكان بسببك 

اتقي شري بقي هههههههههههههههههههه

يا مرعب يا روزي:flowers:​


----------



## tasoni queena (4 أبريل 2011)

طب هقول على موقف مش مضحك اووى بس شغال يعنى

انهاردة كانت الدنيا بتشتى جامد وانا عايزة امشى تحتها

المهم اقنعت واحدة صحبتى اننا نروح دلوقتى منستناش المطرة تخف

ماشين فى الشارع تقريبا اتجننت ولا ايه

قعدت اقول ( شوشو - فو - بيتا - هههههههههههه اى هبل كده )

المهم لقيت صحبتى بصتلى نظرة جدية كده وقالتلى

ايه الهبل اللى انتى بتقوليه ده ده كلام برده

وفجأة لقيتها عمالة تقول ( هوهوهوهوهو ) هههههههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ملكش فيه بقي ياض انت
> 
> هههههههههه شكلي هفجر المكان بسببك
> 
> ...


 
_هع هع هع هع هع هع_
_لا ماخفتش انا وماحدش سألنى _
_كـــوبــه_
_فجرى المكان:bomb:_
_ بس استنى لما امشى ههههههههه_​


----------



## tasoni queena (4 أبريل 2011)

هه





> هههههههه يابنتي انا كان لازم انزل عشان اروح ههههههههه
> 
> كان يوم بجد تحفه وروحت متبهدله اخر حاجه هههههههههه


 
ايوة ليه بقى نزلتوا هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> طب هقول على موقف مش مضحك اووى بس شغال يعنى
> 
> انهاردة كانت الدنيا بتشتى جامد وانا عايزة امشى تحتها
> 
> ...


 
_ههههههههههه_
_ايه ال ......... _
:blush2:
_ههههههههههه_​


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> طب هقول على موقف مش مضحك اووى بس شغال يعنى
> 
> انهاردة كانت الدنيا بتشتى جامد وانا عايزة امشى تحتها
> 
> ...


 

هههههههههههه لالالالالالالالالا واضح انها عقلت زيك ههههههههههه

اهاااااااااا احلي حاجه الجنان والحمد لله متوفر عندنا ههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> هه
> 
> ايوة ليه بقى نزلتوا هههههههههههههههههه


 

هههههههههه هشي يابت انتي كمان من هنا

ياربي بقي والنبي ريحني منهم هههههههههه

لالالالالالالالا اقصد اعيط

وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء​


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _هع هع هع هع هع هع_
> 
> _لا ماخفتش انا وماحدش سألنى _
> _كـــوبــه_
> ...






ههههههههههه تمشي مين

ده انت اللي هتفضل جوه وهنغلق الابواب

ههههههههههههه​


----------



## tasoni queena (4 أبريل 2011)

> _ههههههههههه
> ايه ال .........
> :blush2:
> ههههههههههه
> _




ايه ال .... العقل ده .......

صح ؟؟ ولا حاجة تانى قول بسرعة ههههههههههههههه
​​​​


----------



## tasoni queena (4 أبريل 2011)

> هههههههههههه لالالالالالالالالا واضح انها عقلت زيك ههههههههههه
> 
> اهاااااااااا احلي حاجه الجنان والحمد لله متوفر عندنا ههههههههههه


 
هههههههههههه اكتر حاجة متوفرة عندنا


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> ايه ال .... العقل ده .......​
> 
> صح ؟؟ ولا حاجة تانى قول بسرعة ههههههههههههههه​


 

ههههههههههههه

اكمل النقط هههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههههه اكتر حاجة متوفرة عندنا


 

ههههههههههههه الحمد لله وبكميات وممكن نصدر للخارج لو لزم الامر هههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (4 أبريل 2011)

> هههههههههه هشي يابت انتي كمان من هنا
> 
> ياربي بقي والنبي ريحني منهم هههههههههه
> 
> ...


 
انا زعلانة منك جدااااااا





لسة مجاوبتنيش على سؤالى

ليه بقى نزلتوا ههههههههههههه


----------



## mr_minoz (4 أبريل 2011)

*فكره جميله جدا بس انا موش فاكر اى موقف من المواقف دى *​


----------



## tasoni queena (4 أبريل 2011)

> ههههههههههههه
> 
> اكمل النقط هههههههههههه


 
التكملة بتاعتى هيا الحل الصحيح اكيد هههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه تمشي مين
> 
> ده انت اللي هتفضل جوه وهنغلق الابواب
> 
> ههههههههههههه[/CENTER]


 
_هههههههههه_
_لالالالالا_
_علشان عندى مشوار _
_فهمتينى صح ههههههههه _​


----------



## mr_minoz (4 أبريل 2011)

*بحاااول افتكر موش قادر افتكر حاجه *​


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> انا زعلانة منك جدااااااا
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

بصي يا حبي

بصيتي هههههههههه

لالالالا مليش مزاج اتكلم اصلي افتكرت امبارح واليوم كان وحش

وااااااااااااااااااء 

هههههههههههه​


----------



## tasoni queena (4 أبريل 2011)

> ههههههههههههه الحمد لله وبكميات وممكن نصدر للخارج لو لزم الامر هههههههههه


 
الحمد لله الذى سخر لنا هذا هههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

mr_minoz قال:


> *فكره جميله جدا بس انا موش فاكر اى موقف من المواقف دى *​






ميرسي خالص ليك

نورت الموضوع

والموضوع موجود في اي وقت افتكر اي موقف حصل معاك واكتبه هنا 
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> ايه ال .... العقل ده .......​
> 
> صح ؟؟ ولا حاجة تانى قول بسرعة ههههههههههههههه​


 
_احم احم _
_صح طبعا :love34:_​


----------



## tasoni queena (4 أبريل 2011)

> بصي يا حبي
> 
> بصيتي هههههههههه
> 
> ...


 
خلاص مدام  ملكيش مزاج

أجل سؤال لوقت تانى هههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> التكملة بتاعتى هيا الحل الصحيح اكيد هههههههههههه


 

هههههههههه لالالالالالالالا ممكن تكون ايه الجنان ده ههههههههه

عكس العقل يعني

برافو برافو عليا هههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _هههههههههه_
> _لالالالالا_
> _علشان عندى مشوار _
> 
> _فهمتينى صح ههههههههه _​


 

ههههههههههه روح مشوارك وتعالي بردو مش هنقفل غير لما ندخلك يا شاب ههههههههه

لازم نريحوك ههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (4 أبريل 2011)

> *بحاااول افتكر موش قادر افتكر حاجه *




هههههههههههه انا كده

كل حياتى مواقف مضحكة

اجى ادام الموضوع ده بالذات واحاول افتكر اى حاجة معرفش

الموقف ده لسة حاصل انهاردة طازة عشان كده افنكرته هههههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> الحمد لله الذى سخر لنا هذا هههههههههههههههه


 

هههههههههههه نحمدوه ونشكروه ههههههههههههه:flowers::yaka:


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههههه انا كده​
> 
> كل حياتى مواقف مضحكة​
> اجى ادام الموضوع ده بالذات واحاول افتكر اى حاجة معرفش​
> ...


 

ههههههههههه

لالالالالالالالا انا اللي غششتك يابت

مش تنكري بقي ههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (4 أبريل 2011)

> _احم احم
> صح طبعا :love34:_





> _هههههههههه لالالالالالالالا ممكن تكون ايه الجنان ده ههههههههه
> 
> عكس العقل يعني
> 
> برافو برافو عليا هههههههههههه _




*لالا اجابتى انا اللى صح بشهادة صاحب السؤال*

*هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه لالالالالالالالا ممكن تكون ايه الجنان ده ههههههههه
> 
> عكس العقل يعني
> 
> برافو برافو عليا هههههههههههه


 

_برعى باين عليه بيهدى النفوس _
_هههههههههه _​


----------



## tasoni queena (4 أبريل 2011)

> ههههههههههه
> 
> لالالالالالالالا انا اللي غششتك يابت
> 
> مش تنكري بقي ههههههههههه


 
ههههههههههه اه المطرة بتاعتك فعلا هيا اللى فكرتنى

توارد مياه


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> *لالا اجابتى انا اللى صح بشهادة صاحب السؤال*​
> 
> 
> *هههههههههههههههه*​


 

هههههههههههههه

لالالالالا بقي انا

واللي هيتكلم بقي

مش هعمل حاجه اصلا اكيد هو الصح يعني هههههههههههههههه:love34:


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أبريل 2011)

_ياتحف _
_اسبكم انا بقى وامشى _
_علشان عندى شغل _​


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _برعى باين عليه بيهدى النفوس _
> _هههههههههه _​


 

برعي هههههههههه

كركركركر

مش بقولك خفيفه يا نفيسه

ههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههه اه المطرة بتاعتك فعلا هيا اللى فكرتنى
> 
> توارد مياه


 

هههههههههه طيب بس بقي حاسبي احسن هناخد برد ههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه روح مشوارك وتعالي بردو مش هنقفل غير لما ندخلك يا شاب ههههههههه
> 
> لازم نريحوك ههههههههههههه


 

_ههههههههههه_
_اممممم_
_افكر :shutup22:_​


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _ياتحف _
> _اسبكم انا بقى وامشى _
> _علشان عندى شغل _​


 

يلا احسن بردو

يووووووووووه قصدي مع السلامه يا كوكو واوا 

هههههههههههه ربنا معاك


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> برعي هههههههههه
> 
> كركركركر
> 
> ...


 
_:blush2::blush2::blush2::blush2::blush2::blush2:_​


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _ههههههههههه_
> _اممممم_
> 
> _افكر :shutup22:_​


 

ده قرار مش بقولك ايه رأيك

افهموها بقي ههههههههههههه:bomb:


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> يلا احسن بردو
> 
> يووووووووووه قصدي مع السلامه يا كوكو واوا
> 
> هههههههههههه ربنا معاك


 
_ههههههههههه_
_ يا كوبه لسه مامشتش_
_ماسى _
_ومعاكى يارب _​


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _ههههههههههه_
> _يا كوبه لسه مامشتش_
> _ماسى _
> _ومعاكى يارب _​


 

هههههههههه

طب استني في موقف افتكرته من امبارح


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ده قرار مش بقولك ايه رأيك
> 
> افهموها بقي ههههههههههههه:bomb:


 

_فجرى يابنتى _
_اشوفها بتولع هههههههههه:bomb:_​


----------



## tasoni queena (4 أبريل 2011)

> _ههههههههههه_
> _يا كوبه لسه مامشتش_
> _ماسى _
> _ومعاكى يارب _​


مينفعش كده يا روزى

لسة ممشيش هو

لما يمشى نتكلم براحتنا ههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _فجرى يابنتى _
> 
> _اشوفها بتولع هههههههههه:bomb:_​


 

ههههههههههه

هجرب فيك قريب يا كوبه اسكندرية والشرق الاوسط هههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (4 أبريل 2011)

> _ياتحف
> اسبكم انا بقى وامشى
> علشان عندى شغل _





*سلام يا كوكو*

*هتروح وترجع وتلاقينا قاعدين نفس القعدة دى ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> مينفعش كده يا روزى
> 
> لسة ممشيش هو
> 
> لما يمشى نتكلم براحتنا ههههههههههههه


 

ههههههههههه لالالالالالالالا احنا مش بنخاف يا حبي

براحتنا المنطقة بتاعتنا 

بس هه هههههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> طب استني في موقف افتكرته من امبارح


 
_هههههههههه _
_هو كله حصل امبارح :t16:_
_مستنى :flowers:_​


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> *سلام يا كوكو*​
> 
> *هتروح وترجع وتلاقينا قاعدين نفس القعدة دى ههههههههههههه*​


 

هههههههههههه طيب هروح اجيب الشاي واللب لزوم التسلية بقي ههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _هههههههههه _
> 
> _هو كله حصل امبارح :t16:_
> 
> _مستنى :flowers:_​


 

ههههههههههه اه صدقني كله امبارح

بس خلاص بقي رجعت في كلامي 

ههههههههه هش يلا  هههههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> مينفعش كده يا روزى
> 
> لسة ممشيش هو
> 
> لما يمشى نتكلم براحتنا ههههههههههههه


 
_ههههههههههههه _
_ال والاسكندرانيه بيقفوا مع بعض :t17:_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> هجرب فيك قريب يا كوبه اسكندرية والشرق الاوسط هههههههههههههه


 

_ههههههههههه _
_طيب فجرى اسكندريه _​


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _ههههههههههههه _
> 
> 
> _ال والاسكندرانيه بيقفوا مع بعض :t17:_​


 

ليه يوقفوا يعني مفيش عندكم كراسي هههههههههههه:t17:


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> *سلام يا كوكو*​
> 
> *هتروح وترجع وتلاقينا قاعدين نفس القعدة دى ههههههههههههه*​



_هههههههههههه_
_ربنا معاكوا _​


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _ههههههههههه _
> 
> 
> _طيب فجرى اسكندريه _​


 

هههههههههه لالالالالالالالا مقدرش طبعا:flowers:


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه اه صدقني كله امبارح
> 
> بس خلاص بقي رجعت في كلامي
> 
> ههههههههه هش يلا هههههههههههههه


 
_ههش علشان اتأخرت فعلا _​


----------



## tasoni queena (4 أبريل 2011)

> ههههههههههه لالالالالالالالا احنا مش بنخاف يا حبي
> 
> براحتنا المنطقة بتاعتنا
> 
> بس هه هههههههههههههه


 
هههههههههههههه

صح يا روزى بس برده يعنى هههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (4 أبريل 2011)

> هههههههههههه طيب هروح اجيب الشاي واللب لزوم التسلية بقي ههههههههههههههه


 
هههههههههههههه انا قاعدة باكل لب فعلا


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ليه يوقفوا يعني مفيش عندكم كراسي هههههههههههه:t17:


 
_لا يا خفه _
_فى كراسى :bomb:_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه لالالالالالالالا مقدرش طبعا:flowers:


 
_ههههههههههه_
_شطوره يا روزى:flowers:_​


----------



## tasoni queena (4 أبريل 2011)

> _ههههههههههههه
> ال والاسكندرانيه بيقفوا مع بعض :t17:_




*اكتر من كده وقفة*

*تنكر قولتلها نستنى لما يمشى ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أبريل 2011)

_بجد ميرسى خلتونى اضحك_
_ مع انى كنت جاى متضايق _
_سلام المسيح معاكم _
_باى_​


----------



## tasoni queena (4 أبريل 2011)

_



ههههههههههه 
طيب فجرى اسكندريه 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
لا احذرى اسكندرية

فجرى اى مكان تانى وانا معاكى ههههههههههههه_


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _ههش علشان اتأخرت فعلا _​


 

هش يا كوكو معاك ربنا ياباشا


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> صح يا روزى بس برده يعنى هههههههههههه


 

هههههههههه خلاص اهو مشي اخيرا ههههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (4 أبريل 2011)

_



بجد ميرسى خلتونى اضحك
مع انى كنت جاى متضايق 
سلام المسيح معاكم 
باى

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
لالا متتضايقيش كبر تعيش ههههههههههههه

سلام يا كوكو ربنا معاك_​


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههههههه انا قاعدة باكل لب فعلا


 

هههههههههه طب احدفي يلا يابت انتي هههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _لا يا خفه _
> 
> 
> _فى كراسى :bomb:_​


 

هههههههههه نو مش تقلدني بقي

انت الخفه والخفه انت ههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _ههههههههههه_
> 
> 
> _شطوره يا روزى:flowers:_​


 

ربنا يخليهوملك يا كوبه ههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> *اكتر من كده وقفة*​
> 
> 
> *تنكر قولتلها نستنى لما يمشى ههههههههههههه*​


 

ههههههههههههه انا اشهد يا حبي ههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _بجد ميرسى خلتونى اضحك_
> 
> _مع انى كنت جاى متضايق _
> _سلام المسيح معاكم _
> ...


 

يا باشا احنا دايما في خدمة الشعب والوطن هههههههههه

فوت علينا كل يوم بقي هههههههه

ربنا يفرح قلبك يا كوكو

بااااااااااااااااااي


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> _لا احذرى اسكندرية_
> 
> _فجرى اى مكان تانى وانا معاكى ههههههههههههه_


 

هههههههههههه خلاص نشوف الخريطه ونحدد المكان بعدها ههههههههه:scenic:


----------



## tasoni queena (4 أبريل 2011)

> هههههههههه طب احدفي يلا يابت انتي هههههههههههه


 
..................

ها وصلك حاجة ههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (4 أبريل 2011)

> ههههههههههههه انا اشهد يا حبي ههههههههههه


 
بالدليل بالرهان

قولتش حاجة انا ههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> ..................
> 
> ها وصلك حاجة ههههههههههههه


 

هههههههههه اه باكلهم اهو

ميرسي يا حبي ههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> بالدليل بالرهان
> 
> قولتش حاجة انا ههههههههههههه


 

ههههههههههههههه:flowers:


----------



## tasoni queena (4 أبريل 2011)

> هههههههههه اه باكلهم اهو
> 
> ميرسي يا حبي ههههههههههه


 
ههههههههههههه

يللا قولى الموقف بتاعك بقى

عقبال ما افتكر واحد هههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> يللا قولى الموقف بتاعك بقى
> 
> عقبال ما افتكر واحد هههههههههههه


 

هههههههههههه حاتر من عنيا

استعدي يلا ههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (4 أبريل 2011)

واى 
 سناف
 شوم


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

امبارح وانا مروحه لقيت حاجه غريبة جدا​ 
هههههههههه فرح وفي الشارع كمان والجو امبارح كان عسل اصلا هههههههههه​ 
المهم طلعت البيت  ولما المطره هديت شوية ببص من الشباك علي الفرح​ 
ههههههههه لقيتلك العروسه ماسكين ليها الفستان عشان الارض زي الفل هههههههههههه​ 
ومش عارفه تتحرك اصلا والدنيا باظت​ 
فقفلت وانا قاعده بقي لقيت راجل نازل شتيمة فيهم​ 
ده فرح اسود في يوم اسود وسنه سوده عليكم ههههههههه حد يعمل فرح في يوم زي ده​ 
هههههههههه انا فوق انا واختي موتنا من الضحك ​ 
الراجل بقي متنرفز وواضح انه اتظبط في المطر فبيخلص بقي بالشتيمه علي العريس والعروسه​ 
يعني قام بالواجب علي الاخر هههههههههههههه​


----------



## tasoni queena (4 أبريل 2011)

> امبارح وانا مروحه لقيت حاجه غريبة جدا​
> 
> 
> هههههههههه فرح وفي الشارع كمان والجو امبارح كان عسل اصلا هههههههههه​
> ...




هههههههههههه​ 
طب هو اللى نزلوا هههههههههههه​​​​​​


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههههه​
> 
> طب هو اللى نزلوا هههههههههههه​


 

ههههههههههههههههههه

يالهوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي


----------



## خواطر (4 أبريل 2011)

ههه أما انت من الآااااخر يا روزي

ربنا يديم الابتسامة على وشك يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

خواطر قال:


> ههه أما انت من الآااااخر يا روزي
> 
> ربنا يديم الابتسامة على وشك يا قمر


 

امين يارب 

وانتي كمان يا حبيبتي

ربنا يخليكي


----------



## Nemo (9 أبريل 2011)

دا موضوع موتنا من الضحك ولسه يادوب من 5 دقايق
طبعا انا شغالة فى شركة سياحة قسم طيران
ومعانا فى الشركة واحدة يابانية واخدة اجازة وعايزة تسافرة بلدها أوزاكا فى اليابان
بقالها اسبوعين فلقتنا معاها قطتين عايزه تاخدهم معاها فى الطيارة
عموما بعض الطيارات بيطلع عليها القطط عادى أما بعضها لازم يطلع فى شكل طرد
المهم بنحاول من هنا لهنا وكل شوية تتصل... المهم قسم ارسال الطرود قال لازم نعرف
نوع القطط... اتصلت صاحبتى بيها دلوقت قالتها انها قطتين بللللللللللللللللللللللدى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وقعدنا نتريق هى شوارع اليابان مفيهاش قطط ههههههههههههههه
وقسم ارسال الطرود عشان يحمى نفسه قالها محتاجين شهادات صحة من الدوحة ( أصلها مسافرة ع الطيران القطرى )عشان يطلعوا ع الطيارة ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (9 أبريل 2011)

Nemo قال:


> دا موضوع موتنا من الضحك ولسه يادوب من 5 دقايق
> طبعا انا شغالة فى شركة سياحة قسم طيران
> ومعانا فى الشركة واحدة يابانية واخدة اجازة وعايزة تسافرة بلدها أوزاكا فى اليابان
> بقالها اسبوعين فلقتنا معاها قطتين عايزه تاخدهم معاها فى الطيارة
> ...


 

هههههههههههه ده ليه الدوخه دي كلها

هههههههههه هناك هتلاقي بالجمله هههههههه


----------



## Nemo (9 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه ده ليه الدوخه دي كلها
> 
> هههههههههه هناك هتلاقي بالجمله هههههههه



يمكن يا حبى هناك قليلين عشان بيلموهم وياكلوهم ههههههههههههههه


----------



## HappyButterfly (9 أبريل 2011)

*موقف حصل معايا امبارح 
طفل عندى ف الخدمة بسالهم الحد الجاى اسمه اية 
فبيقولى المفلوج اعمى 
فضلنا نضحك عليه كلنا هو سن حضانة بس عسول اوى
بقوله حرام عليك بوظت الراجل ع الاخر 
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (9 أبريل 2011)

Nemo قال:


> دا موضوع موتنا من الضحك ولسه يادوب من 5 دقايق
> طبعا انا شغالة فى شركة سياحة قسم طيران
> ومعانا فى الشركة واحدة يابانية واخدة اجازة وعايزة تسافرة بلدها أوزاكا فى اليابان
> بقالها اسبوعين فلقتنا معاها قطتين عايزه تاخدهم معاها فى الطيارة
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههههه
بلدى افتكرت هتقول سيامى مثلا وخايفة عليهم اوى
وبعدين مربية قطط طب تخليها بوبى حتى وفى اكتر من القطط
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أبريل 2011)

_*لالا  مرة كنت فى المرقسية وكنت مروح انا وحد  زميلى*_
_*فلاقيت واحد بسم الصليب عليها تعمل من البشر الطبيعى 50*_
_*ومرة واحد لاقينها بتقول يا بيشوووووى*_
_*بس مكنتش بتقولها زى البنى ادمين*_
_*لا لا  *_
_*عليا الطلاج  مهنسا الصوت دا*_
_*بجد كوميديه*_
_*المهم اننا معرفناش نمسك نفسنا*_
_*فموت على نفسنا من الضحك*_
_*يلا ربنا يسامحنا *_​


----------



## روزي86 (10 أبريل 2011)

Nemo قال:


> يمكن يا حبى هناك قليلين عشان بيلموهم وياكلوهم ههههههههههههههه




ههههههههههههه اه هي عندها نظرية بردو ههههههههههههه:smil12:


----------



## روزي86 (10 أبريل 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه
> بلدى افتكرت هتقول سيامى مثلا وخايفة عليهم اوى
> وبعدين مربية قطط طب تخليها بوبى حتى وفى اكتر من القطط
> *​




هههههههههههه اكتر شئ بيضحكني كلام الاطفال

بيكونوا سكر اوي هههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (10 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*لالا  مرة كنت فى المرقسية وكنت مروح انا وحد  زميلى*_
> _*فلاقيت واحد بسم الصليب عليها تعمل من البشر الطبيعى 50*_
> _*ومرة واحد لاقينها بتقول يا بيشوووووى*_
> _*بس مكنتش بتقولها زى البنى ادمين*_
> ...




هههههههههه كويس انها مش بلعتك يا جون هههههههههههههههههه:a63:


----------



## روزي86 (10 أبريل 2011)

امباااارح بقي وانا رايحه الشغل

يادوب دخلت العماره ولقيت الامن بتاع العماره طالع في الاسانسير

المهم

صبح عليا وبعدها بيقولي

وهي الانسه بتدرس في كليه ايه

ههههههههههه روحت قولتله الانسه خلصت من زمان هههههههههههههه

بس بصلي كده باستغراب وسكت خاف لفجره بقي لو اتكلم تاني هههههههههه

راح  قايلي ربنا يفرحك ويرزقك بأبن الحلال ههههههههههههههههههههههه

خلاص اللي يخلص دراسة يبقي تاني دعوه علي طول العريس هههههههه
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أبريل 2011)

اممممممممم 
مش عندى موقف 
هروح اعمل موقف واجى 
ههههههههههههه ​


----------



## روزي86 (10 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> اممممممممم
> مش عندى موقف
> هروح اعمل موقف واجى
> ههههههههههههه ​




ههههههههههههه ليه هي طبخه هههههههههههه

طيب حاسب احسن تشيط ههههههههههه:a63:


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه ليه هي طبخه هههههههههههه
> 
> طيب حاسب احسن تشيط ههههههههههه:a63:




ههههههههههه 
مش هتشيط :t32:​


----------



## Nemo (10 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> امبارح وانا مروحه لقيت حاجه غريبة جدا​
> هههههههههه فرح وفي الشارع كمان والجو امبارح كان عسل اصلا هههههههههه​
> 
> المهم طلعت البيت  ولما المطره هديت شوية ببص من الشباك علي الفرح​
> ...




هههههههههههههههههههههه موقف جااااااااااااامد
يعنى هى ناقصه شتيمة من الراجل 
دا النت يومها باظ ههههههههههههه


----------



## Nemo (10 أبريل 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *موقف حصل معايا امبارح
> طفل عندى ف الخدمة بسالهم الحد الجاى اسمه اية
> فبيقولى المفلوج اعمى
> فضلنا نضحك عليه كلنا هو سن حضانة بس عسول اوى
> ...





ههههههههههههههههههههههه دا بهدله خالص هههههههههههه
جميييييييييييل جدا بيطلع منهم حاجااااااااات


----------



## Nemo (10 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> امباااارح بقي وانا رايحه الشغل
> 
> يادوب دخلت العماره ولقيت الامن بتاع العماره طالع في الاسانسير
> 
> ...




هههههههههههههههه دا المتداول يا حبى علطوووووووووول
فى الاول يارب تنجحى وبعدين يارب تتجوزى وبعدين ربنا يعوض عليكى ههههههههههههههه

أحلى حاجة انك يا روزى عندك كل يوم حاجة تتضحك هههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (10 أبريل 2011)

Nemo قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه موقف جااااااااااااامد
> يعنى هى ناقصه شتيمة من الراجل
> دا النت يومها باظ ههههههههههههه


 

ههههههههههه اه بجد ده كان يوم تحفه اصلا

وشعري اتغرق مطره وكنت متغاظه هههههههه

بس موت من الضحك وهو متنرفز ونازل شتيمة في الفرح هههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (10 أبريل 2011)

Nemo قال:


> هههههههههههههههه دا المتداول يا حبى علطوووووووووول
> فى الاول يارب تنجحى وبعدين يارب تتجوزى وبعدين ربنا يعوض عليكى ههههههههههههههه
> 
> أحلى حاجة انك يا روزى عندك كل يوم حاجة تتضحك هههههههه


 

ههههههههههه اه بجد

وعارفه يا نيمو ساعات تكون حاجات مش تضحك

ومن كتر منا بضحك وبقلدلهم في البيت بيفضلوا يضحكوا عليا ههههههههههه:smil12:


----------



## tamav maria (13 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> امبارح وانا مروحه لقيت حاجه غريبة جدا​
> 
> هههههههههه فرح وفي الشارع كمان والجو امبارح كان عسل اصلا هههههههههه​
> المهم طلعت البيت ولما المطره هديت شوية ببص من الشباك علي الفرح​
> ...


 
هههههههههههههههه
تبقي مصيبه لو ده كان العريس
بعد الفرح هايسود عشيتها
ههههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (13 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> امباااارح بقي وانا رايحه الشغل​
> 
> يادوب دخلت العماره ولقيت الامن بتاع العماره طالع في الاسانسير​
> المهم​
> ...


 
هههههههههههههههههه
يعني هو  احنا  خلصنا من بتاع العيش
ها يطلع لنا بتاع الامن
هههههههههههه
يلا منهم لله كلهم فاكرينك لسه في ثانوي
ههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (13 أبريل 2011)

netta قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> تبقي مصيبه لو ده كان العريس
> بعد الفرح هايسود عشيتها
> ههههههههههه


 

ههههههههههه لالالالالالا غالبا ده كان من اهلهم بس ايه شكله كان شايل منهم اوي ههههههههههههههه:new6:


----------



## روزي86 (13 أبريل 2011)

netta قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه





netta قال:


> يعني هو احنا خلصنا من بتاع العيش
> ها يطلع لنا بتاع الامن
> هههههههههههه
> يلا منهم لله كلهم فاكرينك لسه في ثانوي
> ههههههههه​


 


ههههههههههههههه اه ده فظيع

ووشه عسل مووووووووووووووت​ 
عارفه انا ميعادي هناك 11​ 
لما اوصل الشركة 11 الا عشره يقولي يا سلام نظبط عليكي الساعه يا استاذه ههههههههه​ 
تاني يوم علي طول اتبهدل في المواصلات واوصل 11.30 ههههههههههه​ 
ببقي عايزه اولع فيه :new6:​​


----------



## tamav maria (13 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههههه اه ده فظيع
> 
> ووشه عسل مووووووووووووووت​
> عارفه انا ميعادي هناك 11​
> ...





هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ده يبقي بقي 
وشه مش عسل موووووووووووت
ده يبقي 
وشه بصل مووووووووووووووووووت
هههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (13 أبريل 2011)

netta قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ده يبقي بقي
> وشه مش عسل موووووووووووت
> ده يبقي
> ...


 

هههههههههههه صدقني حصلت اول مره قولت عادي يعني صدفة

تاني مره بدأت اشك هههههههه

تالت مره بقي لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا ده نحس نحس مش اي حاجه يعني ههههههههه:new6:​


----------



## احلى ديانة (13 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه صدقني حصلت اول مره قولت عادي يعني صدفة
> 
> تاني مره بدأت اشك هههههههه
> 
> تالت مره بقي لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا ده نحس نحس مش اي حاجه يعني ههههههههه:new6:​



وانتى ظالمة الراجل لية مش يمكن العيب فيكى انتى
ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (13 أبريل 2011)

ظالمه مين بس ده هو كده فعلا هههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 أبريل 2011)

_حصل معايا موقف انهارده وانا بخلص شغل _
_المهم .. قاعد انا وواحد صاحبى بنخلص الشغل ده _
_وصاحبى ده بيحب يسمع اغانى اوى وهو بيشتغل _
_المهم قاعدين وكل واحد بيخلص الشغل اللى معاه _
_وقاعد جنبنا عيل صغير بيلعب على جهاز كمبيوتر .._
_ ومندمج اوى مع الاغانى اللى شغاله_
_و بيردد الاغنيه ومندمج اخر حاج__ه_
_ وفجأه قولت لصاحبى وقف الاغانى شوي__ه_
_ بنبص على الولد الصغير لقناه بيقول هااااااااااااااا_
_عايز اقولكم اننا موتنا من الضحك ساعتها _
_الموقف كان تحفه اصلا مهما حكيت مش هعرف_
_ اقولكم ازاى الموقف يضحك_​


----------



## روزي86 (14 أبريل 2011)

هههههههههههههه

هااااااااا مين هناك هههههههههههه

شكله كان هيفتري عليكم هههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> هااااااااا مين هناك هههههههههههه
> 
> شكله كان هيفتري عليكم هههههههههه


 
ههههههههههه
ده كان هيتاكل بس ربنا ستر ​


----------



## روزي86 (14 أبريل 2011)

ههههههههههههههههه ربنا ستر عليكم

ايوه ايوه عاارفه هههههههههههههه​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 أبريل 2011)

هههههههههههه
لالالالالالالالالا
فهمتينى غلط​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 أبريل 2011)

اقولك علي موقف مضحك جدا 
مره واحد كان بيحب الناس كلها 
وكان بيعتقد ان الناس بتحبه 
لحد ما شاف كل واحد وواحده علي حقيقتهم 
وساعتها فضل يضحك لحد ما قلبه وقف ومات 
وهو لسه بيحبهم لحد دلوقتي 
بزمتك مش حاجه تموت من الضحك ؟​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> اقولك علي موقف مضحك جدا​
> مره واحد كان بيحب الناس كلها
> وكان بيعتقد ان الناس بتحبه
> لحد ما شاف كل واحد وواحده علي حقيقتهم
> ...


 
كفايا انهم هما اللى خسرو مش انت​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> كفايا انهم هما اللى خسرو مش انت​



ممكن يكونا هما الكسبانين يا كوكو​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> ممكن يكونا هما الكسبانين يا كوكو​


 
مش انت كسبت نفسك دى بالدنيا كلها ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> مش انت كسبت نفسك دى بالدنيا كلها ​



حتي دي لا ​


----------



## روزي86 (15 أبريل 2011)

طب يلا بقي حد يطلع بموقف مضحك

عشان عايزه اضحك

يلا يلا يلا هههههه​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> حتي دي لا ​


 
معلش يا حج 
ربنا يقويك​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 أبريل 2011)

حصل معايا موقف ولا في الافلام 
كان ليا واحد صاحبي من المنوفيه كان معايا ايام المعهد
المهم جه مصر من يجي شهر 
ووقف تحت البيت وفضل ينادي 
يا عياااااااااد يا عيااااااااد
ملحوظه : انا معروف في الشارع باسم يوسف 
وانا اسمي عياد علي اسم جدي 

وليا واحد جاري كبير في السن معدي وصاحبي ده بينادي 
قاله بتنادي علي مين يبني 
رد قاله علي عياد 
الراجل رد عليه قاله هياد مات يبني الله يرحمه " يقصد جدي "
الواد مكدبش خبر وكل ما يكلم حد من الشله القديمه يبلغه بالخبر المؤسف 
وكلهم علي يقين اني بقيت مرحوم لحد ما في يوم بتصل بواحد منهم اسلم عليه 
قال مين معايا قولت عياد قفل في خلقتي 
زعلت منه 
لحد ما قابلته " يا عيني اتسرع " شاف عفريت
بس ووضحتلهم الفكره 
بس كان موقف رخم جدا​


----------



## روزي86 (20 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> حصل معايا موقف ولا في الافلام​
> كان ليا واحد صاحبي من المنوفيه كان معايا ايام المعهد
> المهم جه مصر من يجي شهر
> ووقف تحت البيت وفضل ينادي
> ...


 

هههههههههههه كان معكم المرحوم عياد ههههههههههههه:t17:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه كان معكم المرحوم عياد ههههههههههههه:t17:



هاهاها
كوبه​


----------



## tasoni queena (20 أبريل 2011)

> حصل معايا موقف ولا في الافلام
> كان ليا واحد صاحبي من المنوفيه كان معايا ايام المعهد
> المهم جه مصر من يجي شهر
> ووقف تحت البيت وفضل ينادي
> ...



هههههههههههه

يااااااااه دم مات من 20 سنة

لا حول الله يارب ده كان معايا فى المعهد السنة اللى فاتت

يموت من عشرين سنة هههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> يااااااااه دم مات من 20 سنة
> 
> ...



الله يرحمه ويحسن اليه 
ههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (21 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> هاهاها​
> كوبه​




ههههههههههههه لالالالالالالالالالا

روزي:blush2:​


----------



## السـامرية (21 أبريل 2011)

*فكرة جميلة قوى ياقمر
اول ما افتكر موقف محرج هاقولك على طووووووووووووووول
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (21 أبريل 2011)

الاسبوع اللى فات كان اسبوع كله مواقف مضحكة مع مواقف محزنة طبعا
 كان عندنا سكشن لازم نشرح فيه فار 
انا بموت منهم 
المهم اتفقنا مع الدكتورهو يشرح واحنا نتفرج عليه
جه يشرح الفار كان هيعضه 
نطر الفار
انا بقى طلعت فوق البنش وفضلت اصوت حتى بعد ما سكوا الفار 
والدكتوريقولىخلاص اكتمى وانا ابدا 
والكل فضل يضحك على

موقف تانى قاعدة ف الاتوبيس وقاعد جنبى شاب 
مجلجل شعره هههه
وكل شوية بنت تتصل به ويوقلها ايوة حبيبتى انا ف لبنان
شوية انا ف امريكا 
شوية انا مش عارفة فين لف العالم وهو قاعد 
انا مش قادرة امسك نفسى راجل تحفة اوووووووى

موقف تالت 
ماشيين ف الشارع طلع راجل فجاة من الزقاق
 وبيقولنا فينك يا سادات فينك 
اللة يرحمك ويرحم ايامك 
راح ولد مسيحى معدى من جنبنا بيقوله ربنا يكرمك زى
 ما كرم السادات مات متكرم مات متخرم

هو ف تانى بس دول اللى انا فكرراهم 
هفتكر وارجعلك تانى
​


----------



## tasoni queena (21 أبريل 2011)

ههههههههههه

تحفة يا ديدى

اقولك على موقف شبه موقفك الثالث

مرة ماشية فى الشارع ولقيت واحد عمال يكلم الناس اللى فى العربيات

هو راجل شكله محترم بس شكله حد نصب عليه

ويقولهم انا مش عايز اعرف مين الشريف ومين الحرامى

انا مش عايز اعرف مين الشريف ومين الحرامى

وبعدين كنت معدية من جنبه مال بصلى وقال مش عايز اعرف

مش عايز اعرف ههههههههههههههه

موت على نفسى من الضحك وعديت الشارع على الرصيف التانى ههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (22 أبريل 2011)

السـامرية قال:


> *فكرة جميلة قوى ياقمر
> اول ما افتكر موقف محرج هاقولك على طووووووووووووووول
> *​





اوك حبيبتي

انا في انتظارك اهوووووو هههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (22 أبريل 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> الاسبوع اللى فات كان اسبوع كله مواقف مضحكة مع مواقف محزنة طبعا
> كان عندنا سكشن لازم نشرح فيه فار
> انا بموت منهم
> المهم اتفقنا مع الدكتورهو يشرح واحنا نتفرج عليه
> ...




ههههههههههههه مواقف تضحك وبتبقي في اوقات تحفه اصلا

في انتظارك يا حبي


----------



## روزي86 (22 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> تحفة يا ديدى
> 
> ...




هههههههههههههههههه كويس انك لحقتي نفسك وعديتي هههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 أبريل 2011)

_هههههههههههه_
_انا جيت اضحك شويه وماشى :t30:_
_ههههههههههه_​


----------



## روزي86 (22 أبريل 2011)

هههههههههههه هش من هنا يا كوبه انت


----------



## HappyButterfly (24 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> تحفة يا ديدى
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههه ناس تحفة بجد
كذا مرة تحصل معايا حد يطلع كدة فجاة ويخضنى 
وبعدها بفضل اضحك على نفسى هههههههه
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (24 أبريل 2011)

هحكيلك موقف تانى
حصل انهاردة 
كناف الخدمة الصبح وبنرنم ترنيمة انا انا ديك
فى حتة بتقول يسوع يسوع يسوع من موته قام
بنوتة قاعدة بترنم بصوت عالى بتقول اية يسوع يسوع يسوع بالبرتقان 
خليتنا كلنا فضلنا نضحك 
بنوتة تحفففففة اوى
​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (25 أبريل 2011)

الموضوع جامد جداااا يا روزي
بس انا مليش مواقف 
واكيد هكون متابعة معاكم لان المواقف بتاعتكم جميلة جدااا
مرسي ليكي يا حبيبتي
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## روزي86 (28 أبريل 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> هحكيلك موقف تانى
> حصل انهاردة
> كناف الخدمة الصبح وبنرنم ترنيمة انا انا ديك
> فى حتة بتقول يسوع يسوع يسوع من موته قام
> ...



هههههههههههههههه عسل بيطلعوا كلام يموت من الضحك ههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (28 أبريل 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> الموضوع جامد جداااا يا روزي
> بس انا مليش مواقف
> واكيد هكون متابعة معاكم لان المواقف بتاعتكم جميلة جدااا
> مرسي ليكي يا حبيبتي
> ربنا يباركك​




تنوري يا حبيبتي في اي وقت

ولو حصل موقف تعالي بسرعه احكيه ههههههههههههه


----------



## الملكة العراقية (29 أبريل 2011)

هههههههههه حاضر يا قمر​


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2011)

ميرسي يا حبي

يلا بقي انا مستنية ههههههههههه


----------



## عماد+سامى (7 مايو 2011)

سلام المسيح 
ارجو ان اشارككم المواقف دى لانها رجعتنى زمان شوية مواقف حصلت لواحد سويسى من اصل صعيدى بس الاصل غلاب كان معايا فى الجيش ولانه بلدى كنت اول واحد بيضحك عليه
واحنا فى مركز تدريب كان العريف (الاومباشي) لما يشرح حاجة اخر واحد يساله صاحبنا عشان يضحك شوية جه فى يوم كان بيشرح البندقية قعد صاحبنا جمب واحد صعيدى اسمه صلاح وقعد يسال صلاح عشان يشرح لية البندقية وصلاح شرحها اكتر من مرة للامانة وفى النهاية جه الدور على صاحبنا سالة الاومباشي يلا قوم اشرحها يا عادل قام عادل وبدون كلام بص للاومباشي ولصلاح وعاد النظرة اكثر من مرة وبالنهاية بص لصلاح وقاله بلهجة صعيدى  جلتلك انا حمار يا صلاح شرحتها اكتر من مرة فهمت ولا فهمت حاجة انا حمااااااار يا صلاح
ههههههههههه
تانى مرة بالوحدة الاساسية كنا كتيبة ذات طبيعة انشائية بنبنى يعنى ونتيجة حوادث سرقة متعددة كان الامن يلف طوال الليل علي الخدمات ولم يكن امن الكتيبة فقط لا كان ايضا امن القيادة وفى احد مواقع الانشاء اختير صاحبنا لخدمة البوابة وهى الاهم بسبب مرور الامن المتوالي واقنعوا عادل بان يجلس خدمة بوابة لانه ضخما وصوته حنجورى عالى جدا وكان يمتنع لانه لا يجيد التسبيت (اسبت محلك كلمة  سر الليل ) وبالنهاية اقنعوه قول اى حاجة وقبل عادل  وهنا كانت المفاجاة مر امن القيادة مساء وكانت ليلة باردة وصاحبنا كان ملفوف ببطانيتة وراحت عليه نومة مضت سيارة الامن شوية ورجعوا مشيا علي الاقدام بالراحة بشويش لينالوا منه (كمين) ولاكن لان سيارات الجيش هادئة جداااا ههههههههه فى مرورها استيقظ عادل ولاكنه ظل ملفوف بالبطانية وانتظر حتى اقتربوا منه وفجاة قام ناهضا طارحا بطانيته لاعلى كاحد افراد الكوماندوز بالافلام الحربيه صائحا باعلى صوت ( ابو زيد جام من غفوته يا رجالة )ههههههههههههه
وطبعا الموقف ( الكمين اللي اتعمل فيهم ) كان مفاجاة للامن اللي فعلا رجعو جري ههههههههههههه
بس طبعا الصبح اتلم حولى كل خدمة الموقع اللي موتونى ضحك
واسف لانى طولت عليكم


----------



## white.angel (9 مايو 2011)

*موضوع لذيذ يا روزى كالعاده ومفتقدين ابتسامتك الحلوه *
*من يومين كنت ماشيه انا وصديقتى*
*فا بتقولى عايزه اشترى مورتديلا*
*المهم دخلنا اقرب سوبر ماركت *
*لقينا الراجل اللى بيبع سلفى*
*فا بتقوله لو سمحت عايزه ربع كيلو مورتديلا*
*راح سحب السكينه وقالها مش بنبيع لحم خنازير يا كافره*
*شديتها وقولتلها اهو هيقيم عليكى الحد ويستئصل معدتك*
*هههههههههه *
​


----------



## روزي86 (24 مايو 2011)

عماد+سامى قال:


> سلام المسيح
> ارجو ان اشارككم المواقف دى لانها رجعتنى زمان شوية مواقف حصلت لواحد سويسى من اصل صعيدى بس الاصل غلاب كان معايا فى الجيش ولانه بلدى كنت اول واحد بيضحك عليه
> واحنا فى مركز تدريب كان العريف (الاومباشي) لما يشرح حاجة اخر واحد يساله صاحبنا عشان يضحك شوية جه فى يوم كان بيشرح البندقية قعد صاحبنا جمب واحد صعيدى اسمه صلاح وقعد يسال صلاح عشان يشرح لية البندقية وصلاح شرحها اكتر من مرة للامانة وفى النهاية جه الدور على صاحبنا سالة الاومباشي يلا قوم اشرحها يا عادل قام عادل وبدون كلام بص للاومباشي ولصلاح وعاد النظرة اكثر من مرة وبالنهاية بص لصلاح وقاله بلهجة صعيدى  جلتلك انا حمار يا صلاح شرحتها اكتر من مرة فهمت ولا فهمت حاجة انا حمااااااار يا صلاح
> ههههههههههه
> ...




ههههههه ميرسي لمرورك الجميل


----------



## روزي86 (24 مايو 2011)

white.angel قال:


> *موضوع لذيذ يا روزى كالعاده ومفتقدين ابتسامتك الحلوه *
> *من يومين كنت ماشيه انا وصديقتى*
> *فا بتقولى عايزه اشترى مورتديلا*
> *المهم دخلنا اقرب سوبر ماركت *
> ...




هههههههههههههه

ميرسي ليكي يا حبيبتي علي الموقف وعلي كلامك الجميل زيك


----------



## روزي86 (6 يونيو 2011)

مفيش مواقف تضحك يا بشرررررررررررر


----------



## marcelino (29 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> مفيش مواقف تضحك يا بشرررررررررررر




انا نسيت  كل حاجه زمان :spor2:​


----------



## marcelino (29 يونيو 2011)

white.angel قال:


> *موضوع لذيذ يا روزى كالعاده ومفتقدين ابتسامتك الحلوه *
> *من يومين كنت ماشيه انا وصديقتى*
> *فا بتقولى عايزه اشترى مورتديلا*
> *المهم دخلنا اقرب سوبر ماركت *
> ...




ههههههههه كان هايعملها هى مورتديلا​


----------



## مسرة (4 يوليو 2011)

*يلا عاوزين مواقف مضحكة *
*تعالو ادخلو احكو لنا*


----------



## king (6 يوليو 2011)

امور مضحكة جدا هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 يوليو 2011)

*انا جييييييييييييت تاني
موقف من ضمن المواقف المضحكة اوووووووووووووي
كنت  شغالة سيلز في بنك وكان عندنا اجتماع المهم كنا بنعدم دفاتر الشيكات عشان  العملا مش عايزينها فوزع علينا كلنا دفاتر شيكات وهو كان ماسك ورقة فيها  رقم الدفتر وبيطابقها علي الدفاتر فبيقول مثلا رقم الدفتر ويطابقها معانا  كل شوية يقول مين معاه رقم الفلاني ويرد الناس فروحت انا واقفة جنب واحدة  قولتلها ابو طربوش ابيض اللي هناك معاه كام ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 يوليو 2011)

* موقف  من مواقف الجامعة هههههههههههههه كان في محاضرة في كلية وكان دكتور من  سوهاج بس بيقول كلمة اكيه مش اوكيه فظيعة كل حرف نلاقيه قال اكيه اكيه روحت  انا واللي جنبي سيبنا المحاضرة وقعدنا نعد كام اكيه في محاضرة ههههههههههه  يعني 3 ساعات المحاضرة ساعتها وصلنا ل 150 ووقفنا  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​ههههه*​


----------



## مسرة (10 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *موقف من مواقف الجامعة هههههههههههههه كان في محاضرة في كلية وكان دكتور من سوهاج بس بيقول كلمة اكيه مش اوكيه فظيعة كل حرف نلاقيه قال اكيه اكيه روحت انا واللي جنبي سيبنا المحاضرة وقعدنا نعد كام اكيه في محاضرة ههههههههههه يعني 3 ساعات المحاضرة ساعتها وصلنا ل 150 ووقفنا هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​ههههه*​


 
هههههههههههه ياسلام 
كل ده و انتو في المحاضرة هههههه
الله يستر على الي يوقع بين ايدكي و ايدين الي جنبك هههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 يوليو 2011)

مسرة قال:


> هههههههههههه ياسلام
> كل ده و انتو في المحاضرة هههههه
> الله يستر على الي يوقع بين ايدكي و ايدين الي جنبك هههههه


*هههههههههههههه*
*محاضرة كانت مسخرة اصلا*
*كنت بنحضرها بس عشان نضحك ونعد في اكيه دي:ura1::ura1:*
*بس خلاص ده عدي عليه 4 سنين دلوقتي*​


----------



## مسرة (10 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*
> *محاضرة كانت مسخرة اصلا*
> *كنت بنحضرها بس عشان نضحك ونعد في اكيه دي:ura1::ura1:*
> *بس خلاص ده عدي عليه 4 سنين دلوقتي*​


 

انا سامعه كتييير حكي عن الجامعات العربيه 
حكي يضحك و حلو و كان نفسي اروح و اجربها 
بس حظي..هههه بحياتي مش هشوف الجامعات العربيه
بجد حلوة دي اكيه هههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 يوليو 2011)

مسرة قال:


> انا سامعه كتييير حكي عن الجامعات العربيه
> حكي يضحك و حلو و كان نفسي اروح و اجربها
> بس حظي..هههه بحياتي مش هشوف الجامعات العربيه
> بجد حلوة دي اكيه هههههه


*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا*
*ده مواقف وطرائف بجد في جامعة:ura1:*
*انشاء الله يا قمر هتشوفيها:94:*​


----------



## مسرة (10 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا*
> *ده مواقف وطرائف بجد في جامعة:ura1:*
> *انشاء الله يا قمر هتشوفيها:94:*​


 
ههههههههه يارب اشوفها


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 يوليو 2011)

مسرة قال:


> ههههههههه يارب اشوفها


*انشاء الله يا قمر*​


----------



## روزي86 (13 يوليو 2011)

هههههههههههه فكرتيني يا روكا بواحد كان معايا في الشغل يقول علي القوطه  اوته هههههههههه

واي شئ فيه ط ينطقه ت واحنا نموت من الضحك ونفضل نقوله ايه ايه ههههههههههههه وهو بكل طيبة يعيد تاني ههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يوليو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه فكرتيني يا روكا بواحد كان معايا في الشغل يقول علي القوطه  اوته هههههههههه
> 
> واي شئ فيه ط ينطقه ت واحنا نموت من الضحك ونفضل نقوله ايه ايه ههههههههههههه وهو بكل طيبة يعيد تاني ههههههههههههه


*هههههههههههه*
*ده بس كان دكتور تحفة:t33:*​


----------



## روزي86 (13 يوليو 2011)

هههههههههههه اه في كتير بينطقوا الكلام بطريقه تخيليكي مش تقدري ماتضحكيش بس اوقات بيكون احراج

بس هنعمل ايه بقي لازم نضحك هههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يوليو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه اه في كتير بينطقوا الكلام بطريقه تخيليكي مش تقدري ماتضحكيش بس اوقات بيكون احراج
> 
> بس هنعمل ايه بقي لازم نضحك هههههههه


*اه يا بنتي احنا كانو دكاترة بصراحة تحفففففففف*
*اللي صعايدة بقا ويتكلمو انجلش*
*تحف بجد*​


----------



## روزي86 (13 يوليو 2011)

ههههههههههه معاكي حق


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يوليو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه معاكي حق


*لا معايا حقين حاجة ساقعة:t33:*​


----------



## روزي86 (13 يوليو 2011)

هههههههه اكيد ليا واحدة هاتي بقي


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يوليو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههه اكيد ليا واحدة هاتي بقي


*ماكنش ينعز لو كنتي جيتي قبل مشاركتك في المحكمة كنتي لقيتي:t33:*​


----------



## روزي86 (13 يوليو 2011)

ههههههههههه نعم نعم مليش دعوه اتصرفي وهاتيلي 

بدل ما اصوت واعيط والم عليكي المنتدي بس ها


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يوليو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه نعم نعم مليش دعوه اتصرفي وهاتيلي
> 
> بدل ما اصوت واعيط والم عليكي المنتدي بس ها


:beee::beee::beee::beee::beee:​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 يوليو 2011)

انا عندي موقف يخض مش يضحك 
هحكيه وامري لله
فمره ايان الثانوي اداني بابا حاجه اديها للمدرس بتاعي بابا بيعرفو وده
 بحكم شغلهم اللي هو التدريس
فانا شيلت الحاجه مين غير ما اسال ايه هي ولا فيها ايه
قالي هديه قوليلو بابا باعتهالك
قولت اوك وخدتها وروحت
وصلت الثانويه دورت عليه قالولي قاعد في قاعة المدرسين
روحت لقيتو هناك قولتلو بابا بيسلم عليك وباعتلك حاجه معايه
 وقالي متدهاش لحد غير ليه وفايدو
ففرح وابتسم وخادها وانا فضلت عشان اشوف ايه هي الحاجه دي
فهو بيفتحها شوووووويه ويصرررررررخ ويقوووم جري ع طوووول من القاعه كلهااا
 ع الحماام عدل  هههههههههه
كل  المدرسين اللي هناك  اتخضو من الموقف 
انا معرفتش ف اييييييه وايه اللي جوه فروحت ابصصص
فبصييييييييت 

لقييت تعبان وبيتحررررررررررررك
والنعمه تعباااان  وايييييييييييييييييه

وطبعااا هات يا صراخ انا كماان وجري ع بابا ع طوووووووووول

مصدقتش ده انا شيلتو طوووووووووووووووووووووووووووول السكه 

كان يوووم اسود ومتنيل بستين نييييييييييييله
ولولا اني بابا مدرس زيو قالي كنت هشتكيكي  طبعااا
ربنا ستر ومحدش رااح فيها وكلو من مواقف بابا 
وطبعا فضل طووووووووووول السنه مش بيكلمني وانا عندو في القسم
مخضووضه اوووي وانا بحكي الموقفف


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يوليو 2011)

> نا عندي موقف يخض مش يضحك
> هحكيه وامري لله
> فمره ايان الثانوي اداني بابا حاجه اديها للمدرس بتاعي بابا بيعرفو وده
> بحكم شغلهم اللي هو التدريس
> ...



اتخضيت من ايه ؟؟

ده حتى التعبان عاطفى خالص هههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يوليو 2011)

عندى موقف تحففففة عايزة احكيه بس هو طووووووويل


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 يوليو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> اتخضيت من ايه ؟؟
> 
> ده حتى التعبان عاطفى خالص هههههههههه



هههههههههههه
جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## jesus.my.life (14 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> انا عندي موقف يخض مش يضحك
> هحكيه وامري لله
> فمره ايان الثانوي اداني بابا حاجه اديها للمدرس بتاعي بابا بيعرفو وده
> بحكم شغلهم اللي هو التدريس
> ...




كل دة من تعبان امال لو كان اناكوندا كنتى عملتى اية :a82:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (15 يوليو 2011)

jesus.my.life قال:


> كل دة من تعبان امال لو كان اناكوندا كنتى عملتى اية :a82:



نعممم نعمممم
يعني عادي تشيل تعباان
بتتكلم جدد
ده كان واخد رصااصه اصلا


----------



## jesus.my.life (15 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> نعممم نعمممم
> يعني عادي تشيل تعباان
> بتتكلم جدد
> ده كان واخد رصااصه اصلا



اة عادى اشيل تعبان وفيها اية هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هاتيلى تعبان واشلهولك ​


----------



## روزي86 (19 يوليو 2011)

كنت فاكره موقف ونسيته تاني هههههههههههههه​


----------



## max mike (19 يوليو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> كنت فاكره موقف ونسيته تاني هههههههههههههه​



*هههههههههههههههههههه
تحفة الموقف ياروزى ههههههههههه​*


----------



## روزي86 (19 يوليو 2011)

هههههههههههههه مش كده بردو يا ميكي

بس اهو ضحكك اي خدمة ههههههههههههههه


----------



## Twin (3 أغسطس 2011)

*النهاردة ..... بقي .... يا جدعان *
*حصل موقف جامد موت*

*كنت في وسط البلد مع صديق ليا .... وطلبت ناكل بيتزا .... وفي منطقة الأسعاف و26يوليو مش فيه محلات بيتزا مشهورة -ماركات يعني ههههههههه-*
*قلتله تعال نروح التحرير ناكل هناك*
*أنا أقوله يالا وهو يقولي لا *
*يعم يالا ... يقولي لا *
*قلتله خلاص برحتك ــــــــــــــ يالا بينا *
*وروحنا فعلاً .... وأحنا بنقرب ولسة معدين ميدان محمد فريد والا مصطفي كامل ده ... عند قهوة ريش بالظبط *
*وشوفنا قدمنا لمة وكبيرة ... في الطريق ال مشين فيه *
*بيقولي دية شكلها مظاهرة .... قلتله عادي .... معاك بطاقة قلي اه قلتله ياله *
*أحنا عادي ورحين ناكل عادي .... ها قلتله تتعامل عادي :t33:*
*ولسة مش مشينا 10 متر ....... *
*والضرب بداً هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*أزايز بتطير وتفرع وضرب مسدسات صوت .... والناس بتجري علينا وقله يا فكيك*

*رحت أنا لفف وأطلقت لرجليا العنان :t33:*
*يالا صوارييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييخ ..... ورحت داخل يمين وبجري جنب المحالات ال بتقفل .... وأنا في في الخلعون *
*بس وأنا بجري أفتكرت صحبي ال كان معايا -هو تخين شوية- ببص ورايا لقته جي جري والناس جية وراه *

*رحت نزلت أسخبيت في جراج خاص وسحبت صحبي معايا هههههههههههه*
*وده طبعاً خوفاً علي المتظاهرين من رد فعلي لما بتنرفز :ranting:*

*ولما الأمور هديت خرجنا ولغينا فكرة الأكل أصلاً :smil13:*​


----------



## max mike (3 أغسطس 2011)

Twin قال:


> *النهاردة ..... بقي .... يا جدعان *
> *حصل موقف جامد موت*
> 
> *كنت في وسط البلد مع صديق ليا .... وطلبت ناكل بيتزا .... وفي منطقة الأسعاف و26يوليو مش فيه محلات بيتزا مشهورة -ماركات يعني ههههههههه-*
> ...


*
هههههههههههههههه وفرحان قوى يا توين
عندك حق رد فعلك كان هيكون عنيييييييييف قوى على المتظاهرين كويس انك استخبيت هههههههههههه​*


----------



## Twin (3 أغسطس 2011)

max mike قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه وفرحان قوى يا توين*
> 
> *عندك حق رد فعلك كان هيكون عنيييييييييف قوى على المتظاهرين كويس انك استخبيت هههههههههههه*​


 
*ما العمر مش بعزقة يا صحبي :t33:*

*طبعاً عمر المتظاهرين *​


----------



## bob (3 أغسطس 2011)

Twin قال:


> *ما العمر مش بعزقة يا صحبي :t33:*
> 
> *طبعاً عمر المتظاهرين *​


*ممممم راجل يا امير
اضرب صاحبك لو هما كتير ههههههههههه
بريل استرجل*


----------



## Twin (3 أغسطس 2011)

bob قال:


> *ممممم راجل يا امير*
> *اضرب صاحبك لو هما كتير ههههههههههه*
> *بريل استرجل*


*ما المشكلة أني مش بشرب بيرل :smil13:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 أغسطس 2011)

Twin قال:


> *النهاردة ..... بقي .... يا جدعان *
> *حصل موقف جامد موت*
> 
> *كنت في وسط البلد مع صديق ليا .... وطلبت ناكل بيتزا .... وفي منطقة الأسعاف و26يوليو مش فيه محلات بيتزا مشهورة -ماركات يعني ههههههههه-*
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*يخرب عقلك وهي حبكت من التحرير:ranting:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 أغسطس 2011)

bob قال:


> *ممممم راجل يا امير
> اضرب صاحبك لو هما كتير ههههههههههه
> بريل استرجل*


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*جامد يا بونب:t33:*​


----------



## Twin (3 أغسطس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *يخرب عقلك وهي حبكت من التحرير:ranting:*​


 
*النصيب يا أوختي :ranting:*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (3 أغسطس 2011)

Twin قال:


> *ما المشكلة أني مش بشرب بيرل :smil13:*​



خلاص خليها اريل 
ههههههههههههههههههه



ياعم العلم الحديث بيقولك الجري نص الجدعنة 
وبعد الثورة 
بقيت 

اجري يابني آدم جري الوحوش 






ياتلحق عمرق يا ماتلحقوش 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ياعني انت في السليم ياباشا​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 أغسطس 2011)

Twin قال:


> *النصيب يا أوختي :ranting:*​


*نصيب ايه يا خويا*
*يلا المهم انك بخير*​


----------



## Twin (3 أغسطس 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> خلاص خليها اريل
> ههههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> 
> ...


 
*وده ال حصل بالظبط يا حاج*
*يا نجري جرية فل لحسن نموت أحنا الكل :beee:*​


----------



## Twin (3 أغسطس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *نصيب ايه يا خويا*
> *يلا المهم انك بخير*​


* وقاعدد علي لقلبك :ranting:*
*بس مش كتير :beee:*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (3 أغسطس 2011)

Twin قال:


> *النهاردة ..... بقي .... يا جدعان *
> 
> *حصل موقف جامد موت*​
> *كنت في وسط البلد مع صديق ليا .... وطلبت ناكل بيتزا .... وفي منطقة الأسعاف و26يوليو مش فيه محلات بيتزا مشهورة -ماركات يعني ههههههههه-*
> ...


*ههههههههههههه واضح انك خفت عليهم من رد فعلك :spor22:*​


----------



## Twin (3 أغسطس 2011)

+bent el malek+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههه واضح انك خفت عليهم من رد فعلك :spor22:*​


* ما هو ده الطبيعي :t33:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 أغسطس 2011)

Twin قال:


> * وقاعدد علي لقلبك :ranting:*
> *بس مش كتير :beee:*​


*ماشي يا خويا*
*منووووووووووووووووووووور بس مش اوي:beee:*​


----------



## white.angel (3 أغسطس 2011)

*مالها بيتزا هت من العريش ... زى الفل*
*لازم التحرير يعنى .. *
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*حمدلله على السلامه رجوعك من الشيشان ... قصدى افغانستان ... يوووه التحريرستان D:*​


----------



## Twin (3 أغسطس 2011)

white.angel قال:


> *مالها بيتزا هت من العريش ... زى الفل*​
> *لازم التحرير يعنى .. *
> *هههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *حمدلله على السلامه رجوعك من الشيشان ... قصدى افغانستان ... يوووه التحريرستان D:*​


*هههههههههههههههه*
*بس ال أعرفه أنهم أحتلوا العريش كمان :t33:*​


----------



## white.angel (3 أغسطس 2011)

Twin قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه*
> *بس ال أعرفه أنهم أحتلوا العريش كمان :t33:*​


*امتى ...*
*انا كنت هناك من يومين ... وكان كويس :scenic:*
*يلا مش مشكله ربنا يرحمه*
*هههههههههه*​


----------



## Alexander.t (15 سبتمبر 2011)

*حصل حتت دين موقف انهرده بس بلاش بدل ما الناس تقول بستعرض :d
*


----------



## منتهى ابشارة (15 سبتمبر 2011)

*حلوة الفكرة كلش 
كان  اكو  واحد من الجيران اخرس مرة رحت للكنيسة  شفت اخو في الكنيسة يشبه كثير انا حسبتا هو نفس الاخرس  فسسلمت عليه بالاشارات اشوف هذا جاوبني ههههههههههههههه انصدمت !!!!!!!!!! هو عرف انه اني متوهمة قال اني اخو للاخرس!!!!!!
*


----------



## سندريلا 2011 (20 سبتمبر 2011)

بصى ياروزى انا حاجكيلك على حاجه قديمه ودلوقتى اتعكست معاياوانا قبل مااتجوز ناس كتير كانت تقولى يامدام وكنت باضايق اوووووووووىوتتصورى دلوقتى بعد ما اتجوزت ناس كتير بتقولى ياانسه بس بينى وبينك بافرح اوووووووووووووووووووووى دلوقتى بيقولولى شكلك مدى على العشرينات مع انى فى التلاتينات سبحان الله صغرت فجاه وزمان كبرت فجاه له فى ذلك حكم ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## سندريلا 2011 (20 سبتمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *حصل حتت دين موقف انهرده بس بلاش بدل ما الناس تقول بستعرض :d
> *


لا احكيلنا يا مينا مش حنقول بيستعرض


----------



## سندريلا 2011 (24 سبتمبر 2011)

ايه ياجماعه عايزين نعرف المواقف المضحكه اللى حصلتلكم وياريت يا مينا البطل تحكلنا عن الموقف اللى محكتهوش ومش حنقول ياسيدى بيستعرض


----------



## احلى ديانة (25 سبتمبر 2011)

انا جيت 

بصو بقى دا موقف واحنا فى الجامعة 

كنت بنقعد انا وصحابى فى محل قدام الجامعة نهزر ونضحك طول الصبح ولا كنا بنحضر محاضرات ولا نيلة كنت بطلع المحاضرات الى بقعد اضحك فيها وبس
فمرة وانا قاعد لقيت بنت حلوة داخلة عليا وش وبتسلم عليا سلام معلمين بحرارة كانها تعرفنى من سنين
فرحت مسلم وبتقولى عامل اية يا قمر اقولها تمام يا جميل وانتى عاملة اية وكدة
وقعدة تحكيلى عن خطيبها ومشاكلهم وكل حاجة
المهم سبتها وطلعت برة وقفت جنب كام واحد من صحابى فبيقولولى مين ياابنى الموزة دى قولتلهم والله ما اعرفها يا جدعان 
المهم ببص لقيتها بتكلم البنت الى ماسكة المحل والبنت دى صحبتى اوى 
وببص على وش البنت الحلوة لقيتها بصالى ومتنحة 
ففهمت الموقف
اداريها بتسال البنت الى ماسكة المحل بتقولها مالة شادى النهاردة 
فقالتلها شادى مين دا اخوة فادى
فانا فهمت لوحدى فبقولها ايوة انا فادى اخوة 
فلقتها اتسرعت وكل الى طالع عليها لالالالالالالا
وانا اقولها طيب اهدى بس انتى داخلة عليا بحرارة وكدة احرجكك يعنى قدام الناس ما يصحش
وفين وفين لما هديت وبقينا صحاب اوى لغاية اخر سنة يا يعنى 
اداريها طلعت بنت يهودية فى تعاملتها :d​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه *
*فكرتني باسماعيل ياسين مش انا ده اخوووووووووووووووويا هههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## tasoni queena (25 سبتمبر 2011)

> انا جيت
> 
> بصو بقى دا موقف واحنا فى الجامعة
> 
> ...



هههههههههههه انتوا متماثلين بقى


----------



## احلى ديانة (26 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه *
> *فكرتني باسماعيل ياسين مش انا ده اخوووووووووووووووويا هههههههههههههههههههههه*​



حاسس بتتريقى علينا يا بت انتى​


----------



## احلى ديانة (26 سبتمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> [*]هههههههههههه انتوا متماثلين بقى



عليا الطلاق ابدا بس هما علشان كانت اول مرة تشوفنى :spor2:
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 سبتمبر 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> حاسس بتتريقى علينا يا بت انتى​


*وانا اقدددددددددددددددددددددددر:a63::a63::a63:*​


----------



## ملاك السماء (2 أكتوبر 2011)

*انا بقى هحكي لكم موقف جامد قوي حصل معايا بس يفطس من الضحك ...
مره كان عندي امتحان و انا قاعده في اللجنه كنت ساعتها في اولى ثانوي و كان الامتحان الساعه 9 و بعد ما ورق الاجابه و الاسئله اتوزع و انا قاعده بحل الاسئله راحت الورقه طايره و وقعت عالارض هي و المسطره فوطيت اجيبهم راح البينج مميل بيا بقى واقف على سنه ما اعرفش ازاي ده حصل و جيت ارجعه ما عرفتش و راح البينج واقع بيا و عمل صوت عالي جدا انا اتخضيت و قعدت اعيط موش من الوقع لا لاني اتخضيت هههههههههه و المدرسين اللي كانوا بيراقبوا في اللجان التانيه اتلموا و المدير جه و كانت شغلانه و يجوا يقوموني موش عارفه اقوم اروح واقعه تاني ههههههههههههههه اتاري البلوزه بتاعتي مربوطه في مسمار في ظهر البينج ههههههههههههه بس المدرسه قطعت لي البلوزه عشان تقومني لا و ايه كمان كان في رجل من رجليا تحت حرف البينج كانت اه بتوجعني بس انا ما كنتش بعيط من كده لا انا كنت بعيط بس عشان اتخضيت خضه وحشه قوي هههههههههههههههههه ...
*


----------



## ملاك السماء (2 أكتوبر 2011)

*و في موقف تاني حصل لي بس ده موقف باااايخ قوي بجد كنت في مره راجعه من الكليه و كانت الدنيا زحمه جدا و كان معايا بنات اصحابي فركبت و حجزت لها جنبي جه واحد رزل مصمم يدخل يقعد جنبي انا تنحت معاه و ما رضيتش اخليه يقعد و قولت له معايا ناس قال لي يعني ايه طاب اقعد فين انا قولت له و انا مالي ما تشوف لك حته تانيه غير دي اقعد فيه فركب دماغه معايا و انا بقى اللي يركب دماغه معايا يبقى يومه موش فايت فقولت له لو سمحت عديهم ما هو واقف في السكه بقى لاراضي ينزل و لا راضي يعدي حد فقولت له خلاص انا موش ورايا حاجه خليك انت واقف و ظهرك متني و انا قاعده مرتاحه و واخده راحتي 24 قيراط فقعد يزعق بقى و يقول انتم حتى المواصلات بتزحمونا فيها و قعد يغلط و يزعق ما حسيتش بنفسي غير و كف ايدي نازل يطرقع على وشه الناس اللي في العربيه كلهم التفتوا على صوت الالم ده و هو اتنرفز طبعا و قعد يزعق اكتر كان في ناس بقى ورايا قاعدين قالوا له تعالى اقعد جنبنا يا كابتن و سيبك منهم فراح جنبهم و اصحابي البنات كانوا موش راضيين يركبوا في العربيه بسبب الراجل ده و انا بقى ما كنتش هفضل فيها بس عشان هو تنح معايا و ضايقني انا كمان فقعته و مانولتهوش اللي في باله و روحت نازل من العربيه و رجعت قولت له انا ما كنتش هركب بس برضه مانولتكش اللي في بالك عشان تبقى تتنح بعد كده و تقل في ادبك قعد يقول لي و الله هضربك قولت له انزل لي لو كنت راجل و شوف مين فينا هيضرب التاني انا ايامها كنت متعلمه كام حركه في الضرب بس حركة موت لو كان نزل كان زمانه مات بس حظه طلع حلو لان العربيه كانت مشيت دا لو كان نزل كنت فرمته ...*


----------



## حبة خردل (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*8/11/2011 ثالث ايام عيد الاضحي

انا بقي النهاردة حصل معاايا موقف ينرفز 

وانا في شغلي - الصيدلية - قاعدة في أمان الله وكان معايا المساعد .. دخل علينا شوية شباب لا يزيد عمرهم عن 15 سنة والظاهر انهم عاوزين يستخفوا دمهم .. المهم انا مكاني مش بيبقي باين للناس اووي والمساعد هو اللي بيتعامل مع الجمهور ولو في حاجة بيسألني .. سأل احدهم  عندك ترامادول ولا اي حاجة بتضيّع الدماغ !! .. انا شفت شكلهم وسؤالهم وطلعتلهم .. لأ معندناش..وواحد منهم برضة عاوز يستظرف ولا في ......  - مخليتهوش يكملها ..بقولك معندناش .. وهما خارجين من الصيدلية وااحد منهم بيقول للمساعد .. ممكن سؤال .. انت ودانك طويلة ليه .. شتمهم المساعد وانا روحت حدفاهم بالكرسي الحديد طلعوا يجرووا زي الكلاب

بس سؤال بقي هما يعني معندهمش طريقة للاحتفال بالعيد غير البواخة وقلة الأدب*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 نوفمبر 2011)

حبة خردل قال:


> *8/11/2011 ثالث ايام عيد الاضحي
> 
> انا بقي النهاردة حصل معاايا موقف ينرفز
> 
> ...




*شوفتي ازاي فهمتيهم غلط وظلمتيهم 
مش معني انهم 15 سنه انهم كانوا جايين يهزروا 
بس للاسف حقيقي هما كانوا عايزين ترامادول 
المشكله ان السم ده بيخلي الواحد فيهم زي الاسد
يشيل ويحط ويتحرك من غير حتي ما يبقي ليه نفس للاكل 
بس اول ما بيروح مفعولها عظام جسمه كلها بتتكسر 
وبيكون عايز حبايه تاني 
ومع الوقت لازم يزود الجرعه لدرجه انه ممكن ياخد شريط في المره الواحده 
لازم يبقي في رقابه اكتر من كده علي الموضوع ده 
ربنا يرحمنا
*​


----------



## حبة خردل (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*علي فكرة انت فهمت غلط خااااالص... هما كانوا داخليين يهزروا ليس إلا .. عشان هي دي طريقة العيد عندهم وعلشان كدا انا ذكرت العيد في بداية الموقف .. هم كانوا عاديين جداً وواضح جداً عليهم انهم بيعيّدوا وكانوا داخلين يضحكوا  .. بالظبط الموقف كان كالآتي .. ياض يا محسن هو الدوا اسمه ايه ..مش عارف ..اسمه ايه يا محمد ..مش عارف .. للمساعد .. ماعندكش اي حاجة بتضيّع الدماغ  انتروفيك ..اتروفيك..  ولما المساعد قابلهم برفضه وانا بعد كدة طلعتلهم  .. هما كانوا برضه عاوزين يهزروا ..فواحد منهم قال للمساعد كما ذكرت وكان ردنا الرد الطبيعي لمثل هذة المواقف..... بس كدة .....هما بعيدين خااالص عن المرض هما بس في اعيادهم بيحبوا يشتغلوا الناس .. ليه معرفش*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 نوفمبر 2011)

حبة خردل قال:


> *علي فكرة انت فهمت غلط خااااالص... هما كانوا داخليين يهزروا ليس إلا .. عشان هي دي طريقة العيد عندهم وعلشان كدا انا ذكرت العيد في بداية الموقف .. هم كانوا عاديين جداً وواضح جداً عليهم انهم بيعيّدوا وكانوا داخلين يضحكوا  .. بالظبط الموقف كان كالآتي .. ياض يا محسن هو الدوا اسمه ايه ..مش عارف ..اسمه ايه يا محمد ..مش عارف .. للمساعد .. ماعندكش اي حاجة بتضيّع الدماغ  انتروفيك ..اتروفين.. ولما المساعد قابلهم برفضه وانا بعد كدة طلعتلهم .. هما كانوا برضه عاوزين يهزروا ..فواحد منهم قال للمساعد كما ذكرت ..... بس كدة ..هما بعيدين خااالص عن المرض هما بس في اعيادهم بيحبوا يشتغلوا الناس .. ليه معرفش*



*اذا كان كده ماشي 
بس بجد مصر بقت حاجه سيئه جدا من الناحيه دي 
انا بشتغل في شركه فيهاي اكتر من 50 موظف علي سواق 
طبعا الرجاله 
انا واتنين تاني الحلات الشذه اللي فيها مش بناخد حاجه 
وهما ما شاء الله بيحاولوا جاهدين انهم يعالجونا من حالتنا دي 
*​


----------



## حبة خردل (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*أصل هما بينفذوا مفهوم العيد فرحة بس علي قد دماغهم*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 نوفمبر 2011)

حبة خردل قال:


> *أصل هما بينفذوا مفهوم العيد فرحة بس علي قد دماغهم*



*يا ما شاء الله 
وعندهم دماغ كمان 
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 نوفمبر 2011)

*اقول لكم على موقف محرج جدا جدا حصل لى بس قعت اتحك عليه لما مت00000 بس كل واحد يقعد كويس على الركسى علشان محدش يقع من الدحك علشان مش هقدر اجى اشيل--*
* المهم الموضوع انى كنت جديده فى منتدى يسوع و مش كنت واخده بالى  ان كل  ما اشارك اللقب يتغير من عضو جديد لعضو  لعضو نشيط و و و المهم عندما نصل لعضو مبارك بيبقا لون الاسم اخضر -- انا بقا مش كنت فاهما كدا خالص و افتكرت الاداره  قال إه اخدت بالها انى بحب اكتب باللون الاخضر و علشان كدا غيرو اسمى و اصبح باللون الاخضر-- رحت زى الهبله بعت رساله حب و شكر للاداره و مكنتش مسدقه نفسى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه دا انا قولت كلام ههههه اتوقع المشرفين كانو من الضحك متكومين على بعض على الارض--- بس محبوش يكسفونى و ردو الرب يفرحك بالعضويه المباركه000 و بعد شويتين لاحظت ان كل الاعضاء المباركين لونهم يتحول للاخضر هههههههه فاحرجت جدا جدا  و بعدت رساله لهم ثانيه و قولت انى عرفت الموضوع و اشكرهم انهم مكسفونيش و قولت لهم إنى مبسوطه بردو بالعضويه الخضراء المباركه هههههههه شوفتو اهبل من كدا!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ههههههههههه قال لاحظو حبى للون الاخضر قال هههههههههههههه*


----------



## tasoni queena (11 نوفمبر 2011)

هههههههههههههه

وبرده بتحبى اللون الاخضر وبتكتبى بيه

وانشاء الله تبقى خضرا هنا كمان يا قمر


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 نوفمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> وبرده بتحبى اللون الاخضر وبتكتبى بيه
> 
> وانشاء الله تبقى خضرا هنا كمان يا قمر


 هو هنا كمان العضو المبارك بيبقا اخضر؟؟!!! طب كويس انك قولتى -- بس حتى لو بقيت فحلقى مش هنطق تانى خلاص-- اخذت درس إحراج مفيش بعد كدا


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 نوفمبر 2011)

*أفتكرت موقف من زمااااااان ضحكنى خالص وخلانى أتأمل روحياً فى الموقف ...
+ كنا فى حفلة او زى مؤتمر والدنيا زحمة خالص 
و نلاحظ سيدة معاها 3 اطفال .. اتنين جنبها والطفل التالت شيلاه على ايدها ..
المهم فى وسط الزحمة فضلت تقول لبنتها الصغيرة اخوكى فين اخوكى فين وهو ابنها شايلاه ههههههههههههههههههههه المهم بنتها بكل براءة الاطفال قالتلها ما هو يا ماما ما انتى شايلاه هههههههههههههههه .. انا فضلت اضحك انا وفكرت لما الام بتحب اولادها كدة وخايفة عليهم بالشكل دة امال حنان ورعاية ربنا تبقى ازاى فعلا 
ان نسيت الام رضيعها انا لا أنساك ..!*


----------



## ابنة الرب المحب (27 نوفمبر 2011)

أنا بقى رح احكي موقف صار مع بنتي الصغيرة (3 سنين), شوفوا براءة الأطفال : مرة كنا منتفرج عالتلفزيون فطلعت وحدة حامل قلتلها انو هي ببطنها في بوبو و انتي كمان كنتي ببطني هيك , قام قالتلي مالما بدي بوبو , انا سايرتها و قلتلها طيب رح قول لبابا نجيب بوبو قالتلي بدي روح معكم انا ما كنت مركزة معها قلتلها لوين قالتلي نجيب البوبو و فرطت ضحك وقتها .


----------



## مينا راجى (1 ديسمبر 2011)

:t36:


----------



## مينا راجى (1 ديسمبر 2011)

ربنا موجود


----------



## princess flower (14 ديسمبر 2011)

حلووو هالموضوع كولش


----------



## Slave of jesus (30 ديسمبر 2011)

موقف مضحك حصل معايا """انا رسمت اللوحات المطلوبه مني بتاعه الرسم الهندسي وسبحان الله اول مره ارسم صح رحت اوديها للمعيد يصححها راح مديني صــــــــــفــــــر قولتله ليه قالي عشان مرسومه صح """ قعدت اضحك وخلاص


----------



## Slave of jesus (30 ديسمبر 2011)

واحد تاني حصل معايا """ قاعد ف المدرج والدكتور بيشرح المحاضره انا مكنتش واخد لبالي معاه راح  شاور عليا وقالي حل المسأله دي رحت انا بدل ما اقوله مش عارف قولتله مش هحل قالي اقف وقفت هات الكارنيه قولتله مش معايا هات البطاقه برضه مش معايا هاتولي الامن جه الامن وداني للعميد وده كله عشان نسيت وقولتله مش حل """قعدت باقي اليوم اضحك وخلاص


----------



## نعيم لوندى جرجس (8 يناير 2012)

فية ناس انا اعرفة كويس رجل حوالى 65 سنة بس مسك نفسوا يعنى صحتة ماليحة المهم مرتة (المدام) حبت تعمل فى البيت شويت تغير لكن المكان ميسعتش يعنى غرفة النوم ضغير اوى ترتيب الغرفة اول حاجة باب الغرفة على يمنك السرير وعلى الشمال الادولب فية مسفة حوالى 60 سنتى مسافت فتح الادولب المهم هوة بينام وراسو من نحيت الباب المدام الشطرة قامت حطة المخدة من النحية المعسة وناممممممممممممممممممممم هوة متعود يتقلب ام وقع على وشة ودرعو تحت بطنة  وعمل يقو يا ام لويس اعدلينى طيب هية تعمل اة على شان تعدل الراجل اول حاجة لزام تنزل من على السرير وهية وزنة معقول 70 او اكتر قالت حاضر وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو نزلت على وقفة ومشيت حوالى خطوتن ونزلت من على وعدلت الرجل وتانى يوم انا رحت هينك ولقيط ابو لويس زعلن اوى اوى  انا قلت فية اية مالك قلى درعى وارم من اية ام حكا الموضوع لكن مقلش زعلان من اية  كلامتو شوية علشان اعرف السبب ممكن حد يقول كان زعلانمن اية فى الموضوع دة ........ ام لويس مقلتش اصملة عليك   هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## نعيم لوندى جرجس (8 يناير 2012)

لو فية حرف وقعت منى انا كونت مش شيف الحرف من كتر الدحك وكل سنة وانتم طيبين  نعيم لوندى


----------



## ضحية أحزاني (17 يناير 2012)

شكراً على الموـــــــوضـــوع الحلو ومواقفكم الاحلى​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 يناير 2012)

نعيم لوندى جرجس قال:


> فية ناس انا اعرفة كويس رجل حوالى 65 سنة بس مسك نفسوا يعنى صحتة ماليحة المهم مرتة (المدام) حبت تعمل فى البيت شويت تغير لكن المكان ميسعتش يعنى غرفة النوم ضغير اوى ترتيب الغرفة اول حاجة باب الغرفة على يمنك السرير وعلى الشمال الادولب فية مسفة حوالى 60 سنتى مسافت فتح الادولب المهم هوة بينام وراسو من نحيت الباب المدام الشطرة قامت حطة المخدة من النحية المعسة وناممممممممممممممممممممم هوة متعود يتقلب ام وقع على وشة ودرعو تحت بطنة وعمل يقو يا ام لويس اعدلينى طيب هية تعمل اة على شان تعدل الراجل اول حاجة لزام تنزل من على السرير وهية وزنة معقول 70 او اكتر قالت حاضر وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو نزلت على وقفة ومشيت حوالى خطوتن ونزلت من على وعدلت الرجل وتانى يوم انا رحت هينك ولقيط ابو لويس زعلن اوى اوى انا قلت فية اية مالك قلى درعى وارم من اية ام حكا الموضوع لكن مقلش زعلان من اية كلامتو شوية علشان اعرف السبب ممكن حد يقول كان زعلانمن اية فى الموضوع دة ........ ام لويس مقلتش اصملة عليك هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


هههههههههه ربنا يخليهم لبعض... قول له معلش من الخضه عليك نسيت تقول اصمله ...... لسا فى ناس حلوه كدا؟؟...............


----------



## maria123 (19 يناير 2012)

امبارح رحت قدم اوراق النقل 
خبرني انو رح البلدية تساعدني ب بنقل اغراض البيت و بس لازم اتصل بشركة نقل و هنة بيدفعو 
من الفرحة نسيت اسمي و رقمي الشخصي 


 الكل صار يضحك


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (3 فبراير 2012)

انا بيحصلى مواقف كتير بصراحة 

مرة كنت راجعة من النادى و الكوتشى بتاعى اتقطع فعديت على محل من اكبر محلات الشوزات و الشارع راقى جدا و دخلت اشتريت شوز و لبسته و قلعت الكوتشى و حطيته فى الشنطة اللى المحل عطهالى المشكلة انها كانت كرتون و الكوتشى تقيل جداااااا و ماخدتش بالى انها ممكن تتقطع منى حطيت الكوتشى ببساطة و مشيت عادى جدا و بعد شوية بعدى الشارع حسيت الشنطة فى ايدى بقت خفيفة فببص لقيتها اتفتحت من تحت و فردة كوتشى واقعة فى نص الشارع وسط العربيات و الشنطة نازل منها الرباط بتاع الفردة التانية بتاعت الكوتشى  مكنتش عارفة اعمل ايه غير انى اضحك و امة لا اله الا الله بتضحك معايا او عشان اكون اوضح بيضحكو عليا


----------



## روزي86 (17 فبراير 2012)

منورين واكيد هشوف موقف موقف علي رواقه هههههههههههه


----------



## jesus.my.life (2 مارس 2012)

الموضوع دة حبيب قلبى ولله يا روزى 
وحشنى اوى


----------



## روزي86 (2 مارس 2012)

ههههههههههههه اه يا شادي

كانت مواقف وذكريات

عندي موقف حلو هبقي اكتبهولكم هنا


----------



## jesus.my.life (3 مارس 2012)

وناويه تكتبيه امتى يعنى


----------



## روزي86 (4 مارس 2012)

ههههههههههه حاضر يا فندم


----------



## jesus.my.life (17 مارس 2012)

امتى هتكتبيه يا امورة انتى


----------



## كيرلس المحب (17 مارس 2012)

عجبني موقف في منتدي المشرف كان كاتب موضوع وكل التعليقات كانت بتقيم الموضوع  وكان واحد كان معلق تعليق بيقول ده موضوع هايف يامشرف وعل المشرف وقلو ايه الهايف في الموضوع رد عليه الي بيعلق وقلو لا ماتخودش في بالك انا كنت بشوف خطي حلو ولا وحش ههههههههه حاجه مستفظه هههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (17 مارس 2012)

jesus.my.life قال:


> امتى هتكتبيه يا امورة انتى




هههههههههههههه في يوم في شهر في سنه:t30:


----------



## روزي86 (17 مارس 2012)

كيرلس المحب قال:


> عجبني موقف في منتدي المشرف كان كاتب موضوع وكل التعليقات كانت بتقيم الموضوع  وكان واحد كان معلق تعليق بيقول ده موضوع هايف يامشرف وعل المشرف وقلو ايه الهايف في الموضوع رد عليه الي بيعلق وقلو لا ماتخودش في بالك انا كنت بشوف خطي حلو ولا وحش ههههههههه حاجه مستفظه هههههههههههههه




هههههههههه ميرسي ليك يا كيرلس منور  وفي انتظار مواقف اخري


----------



## روزي86 (26 أغسطس 2013)

ايه يا جماعه مفيش مواقف تضحك والا ايه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 أغسطس 2013)

*المواقف كتير يا روزى بس الزهايمر بقى شغال الله ينور 
افتكر موقف محرج كدا حصلى 
حصل مع حمايا  هو ساكن فى نفس البيت  معايا 
المهم نزلت الصبح رنيت الجرس وكنت لسة صاحية 
صبحت علي الكل عمى كان بيتكلم فى الفون ساعتها 
فى سماعة بلوتوث وانا مش واخدة بالى 
وعمال يكلم بنته ويقولها عاملة ايه واخبارك ايه 
وانا ارد عليه بحسبه بيكلمنى انا
لقيته مات على نفسه من الضحك وبطل كلام 
وطبعا فهمت ان فى حاجة مش مظبوطة لحد ما اكتشفت المفاجئه انه بيتكلم فى الفون 
وطبها كل اللى قاعد مات على نفسه من الضحك 
بما فيهم انا قعدت طول اليوم اضحك ع نفسى 
بس اعمل ايه كنت لسة صاحية بقى مش فايقة ههههههه
وما اكثر المواقف المحرجة معايا 
كل لما افتكر موقف هرجع احكهولكم 
*​


----------



## روزي86 (26 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *المواقف كتير يا روزى بس الزهايمر بقى شغال الله ينور
> افتكر موقف محرج كدا حصلى
> حصل مع حمايا  هو ساكن فى نفس البيت  معايا
> المهم نزلت الصبح رنيت الجرس وكنت لسة صاحية
> ...




ههههههههههههههه فكرتيني بخصوص التليفون يعني

صاحب الشغل يتصل بيا ويقول اللي عنده

واجي انا اقوله كان في حاجه حصلت واحكي الموضوع وافتره ساكت بيسمعني واتاريه ايه قفل من زمااااااااااااااااان وانا تعبت نفسي علي الفاضي:t17::smil13:


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 أغسطس 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههههه فكرتيني بخصوص التليفون يعني
> 
> صاحب الشغل يتصل بيا ويقول اللي عنده
> 
> واجي انا اقوله كان في حاجه حصلت واحكي الموضوع وافتره ساكت بيسمعني واتاريه ايه قفل من زمااااااااااااااااان وانا تعبت نفسي علي الفاضي:t17::smil13:


*ههههههههههه موتينى من الضحك يا روزى 
موقف محرج فعلا 
بس بيحصل كتير يا اوختشى ههههههه
*


----------



## روزي86 (26 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههه موتينى من الضحك يا روزى
> موقف محرج فعلا
> بس بيحصل كتير يا اوختشى ههههههه
> *




ههههههههههههههه اه هعممل ايه بس ده خدي من كده كتير كتير :fun_oops:


----------



## magedrn (26 أغسطس 2013)

انا بقى مش فاكر حاجة الصراحة 
اهى رخامة كده هههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (26 أغسطس 2013)

magedrn قال:


> انا بقى مش فاكر حاجة الصراحة
> اهى رخامة كده هههههههههه




ميدوووووووووو منور يا باشا:flowers:


----------



## magedrn (26 أغسطس 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> ميدوووووووووو منور يا باشا:flowers:


مالكيش دعوة يا كوبة 
وبعدين ده ترحيب بحد بقاله 3 سنين مدخلش المنتدى


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 أغسطس 2013)

magedrn قال:


> انا بقى مش فاكر حاجة الصراحة
> اهى رخامة كده هههههههههه


*ميدو منووووووووور المنتدى كله اخيرا ظهرت *


----------



## magedrn (26 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ميدو منووووووووور المنتدى كله اخيرا ظهرت *


على الطلاق غصب عنى ظهرت ههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (26 أغسطس 2013)

magedrn قال:


> مالكيش دعوة يا كوبة
> وبعدين ده ترحيب بحد بقاله 3 سنين مدخلش المنتدى




هههههههههههههه يا واد منا معرفش لاني مكنتش بدخل غير قليل اوي

معلش معلش:bomb:


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 أغسطس 2013)

magedrn قال:


> على الطلاق غصب عنى ظهرت ههههههههههههه


*عليك الطلاق ازاى يعنى انت هتطلق قبل ما تتجوز يلا ع البركة 
ظهرت غصب عنك ازاى بقى *


----------



## magedrn (26 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *عليك الطلاق ازاى يعنى انت هتطلق قبل ما تتجوز يلا ع البركة
> ظهرت غصب عنك ازاى بقى *


مش عارف ازى بس كل اللى اقوله انى بقالى 3 سنين ويمكن اكتر مادخلتش المنتدى
وكنت واخد قرار انى مدخلش تانى بس تعملى ايه وقت القدر كله حاجة ممكن تحصل
وبعدين يعنى انا راجل هطلاقها قبل ما اتجوزها علشان كده انا مش ناوى اتجوز هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## magedrn (26 أغسطس 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه يا واد منا معرفش لاني مكنتش بدخل غير قليل اوي
> 
> معلش معلش:bomb:


طب يالا بقى صايتى اخوكى بمناسبة رجوعه


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 أغسطس 2013)

magedrn قال:


> مش عارف ازى بس كل اللى اقوله انى بقالى 3 سنين ويمكن اكتر مادخلتش المنتدى
> وكنت واخد قرار انى مدخلش تانى بس تعملى ايه وقت القدر كله حاجة ممكن تحصل
> وبعدين يعنى انا راجل هطلاقها قبل ما اتجوزها علشان كده انا مش ناوى اتجوز هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



*عموما حمد لله على السلامة يا ميدو 
وربنا يفك عقدتك عن الجواز ياخويا 
علشان انا تعبت مناهدة معاك فيه هههههههه*​


----------



## magedrn (26 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *عموما حمد لله على السلامة يا ميدو
> وربنا يفك عقدتك عن الجواز ياخويا
> علشان انا تعبت مناهدة معاك فيه هههههههه*​


بصى يا رورو عليا الطلاق تانى انا ما هتجوز 
مخصوص علشانك :scenic:ههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 أغسطس 2013)

magedrn قال:


> بصى يا رورو عليا الطلاق تانى انا ما هتجوز
> مخصوص علشانك :scenic:ههههههههههههههه



*ههههههههههه عليك الطلاق ما انت متجوز يا خويا 
خليك كدا ما احلى عيشة الحرية مش ده كلامك 
*


----------



## magedrn (26 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههه عليك الطلاق ما انت متجوز يا خويا
> خليك كدا ما احلى عيشة الحرية مش ده كلامك
> *


يسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس
فالتحيا حياة العزوبية هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه :bomb:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 أغسطس 2013)

الكلام علي مين
وميدو مين:thnk0001::thnk0001:

انا اول مره اشوفه
بس مايمنعش اني هرحب بيه برضو:love34:
ازيك ياميدو منور
كنت فين كل ده ومبتسألش ليه ياراجل
مش تبقي تسأل:smile01
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> الكلام علي مين
> وميدو مين:thnk0001::thnk0001:
> 
> انا اول مره اشوفه
> ...


*ههههههههههه ظايطة انتى فى اى حاجة يابت 
ده ماجد مشهور بميدو عضو قديم اووووووووووى بقاله زمن الزمن مدخلش 
واخيرا ربنا فرجها ودخل 
روحى رحبى بيه هناك فى التعارف يلا يابت اجرى *


----------



## magedrn (26 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> الكلام علي مين
> وميدو مين:thnk0001::thnk0001:
> 
> انا اول مره اشوفه
> ...


الكلام على مين عليا اااااانا بلا فخر 
وميدو مين فهو انا بردوا 
اول مرة تشوفنى لانى مش بدخلى بقالى تقدرى كده 3 سنين 
وده مش ذنبى انك داخلتى بعدتى المنتدى
كنت فين كل ده كنت فى الدنيا 
مش بسال ليه علشان الحظر شغال اليومين دول:blush2:


----------



## magedrn (26 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههه ظايطة انتى فى اى حاجة يابت
> ده ماجد مشهور بميدو عضو قديم اووووووووووى بقاله زمن الزمن مدخلش
> واخيرا ربنا فرجها ودخل
> روحى رحبى بيه هناك فى التعارف يلا يابت اجرى *


يا مسيطر انت يا مسيطر قولهم قولهم الواحد عايز تشجيع 
عااااااااااااااااااااااااش ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههه ظايطة انتى فى اى حاجة يابت
> ده ماجد مشهور بميدو عضو قديم اووووووووووى بقاله زمن الزمن مدخلش
> واخيرا ربنا فرجها ودخل
> روحى رحبى بيه هناك فى التعارف يلا يابت اجرى *


ايون اموت في الظيطة انا مانتي عارفاني ههههههه
بس بجد بجد تشرفنا
طيب هو مرتشبط ولا ايه ظروفه
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






magedrn قال:


> الكلام على مين عليا اااااانا بلا فخر
> وميدو مين فهو انا بردوا
> اول مرة تشوفنى لانى مش بدخلى بقالى تقدرى كده 3 سنين
> وده مش ذنبى انك داخلتى بعدتى المنتدى
> ...


طيب انت قفشت ليه كدا 
انا بضحك معااااااااك
عموما تشرفت بيك بجد
ومنور المنتدي كله
وفرصه سعيده جداا
بس اوعي تقفش تاني بعد كداعشان انا بزعل بسرعه


----------



## magedrn (26 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب;3487663[COLOR=Magenta قال:
			
		

> طيب انت قفشت ليه كدا
> انا بضحك معااااااااك
> عموما تشرفت بيك بجد
> ومنور المنتدي كله
> ...


 لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا ماقدرش على زعلك يا باشا


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 أغسطس 2013)

افتكر مرة كنت بحفظ حد كبير فى السن وهى انسانة أميه 
آية كتابية بتقول" يا أورشليم كم من مرة اردت ان اجمع فراخك 
فراحت دى قالتلى كم مرة اردت ان اجمع فروجك هههههههههه
فى الصعيد يقولوا على الفراخ فَرّوج


----------



## روزي86 (26 أغسطس 2013)

ABOTARBO قال:


> افتكر مرة كنت بحفظ حد كبير فى السن وهى انسانة أميه
> آية كتابية بتقول" يا أورشليم كم من مرة اردت ان اجمع فراخك
> فراحت دى قالتلى كم مرة اردت ان اجمع فروجك هههههههههه
> فى الصعيد يقولوا على الفراخ فَرّوج




هههههههههههه طيب ماهي مش غلطانه هي قالت اللغه المنتشره سلو بلادهم يعني:spor24::scenic:


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 أغسطس 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه طيب ماهي مش غلطانه هي قالت اللغه المنتشره سلو بلادهم يعني:spor24::scenic:



ههههههههههههه انا ساعتها مقدرتش اكمل وقعدت اضحك بس فى سرى بقى مش قادر


----------



## روزي86 (26 أغسطس 2013)

ABOTARBO قال:


> ههههههههههههه انا ساعتها مقدرتش اكمل وقعدت اضحك بس فى سرى بقى مش قادر




ههههههههههههه لا بس موقف حلو 

يلا دور دور داخل الذاكره يمكن تلاقي شئ مضحك مستخبي هنا والا هناك:t17::blush2:


----------



## soul & life (26 أغسطس 2013)

حلوة جدا الفكرة اهو نفتكر حاجات نضحك عليها حتى لو كانت مواقف صغيرة وقليلة لكن اهو على الاقل نبتسم عليها تسلمى ياروزى

احكى موقف حصلى من كام اسبوع كده
كان فى فالعمارة عندى خناقة بين اثنين جيران بس يعنى بعيد عنى احنا فى السادس وهما فى التالت والتانى
وانا مليش علاقة باى حد من الجيران خالص اعرفهم شكلا وصباح ومسا لو صدفت واتقابلت مع حد المهم الدور التانى سكنوا فيه ناس جداد يوم الخناقة بقا انا سامعه صوت لكن مليش علاقة ومبهتمش بعدها بساعة لقيت واحده بتتصل بتقول دا منزل ابو يوسف قولتلها ايوه يا فندم مين حضرتك
قالتلى انا ام احمد السكان الجدد  قولتلها اهلا وسهلا اؤمرينى قالتلى ناديلى ماما يا حبيبتى لو سمحتى 
هههههههه فأنا قولتلها نعم؟؟؟ قالتلى ناديلى ماما 
سكت لحظة طيب اجبلها ماما منين دلوأت
فقولتلها حضرتك عاوزة مين قالتلى انا جارتكم تحت اللى كنت بتخانق من شوية سمعتوا الزعيق عاوزة احكى لمامتك  ههههههه   قولتلها اها ماهو أنا ماما
هى بقا سكتت فضحكت وقولتلها حضرتك انا مامة يوسف هى ضحكت وانا ضحكت هى ست كبيرة ولاادها شباب
فتقريبا توقعت انى لازم اكون فى نفس السن ده
بس فضفضت معايا بكلمتين وتقريبا شكلها استعيلتنى متصلتش تانى


----------



## روزي86 (26 أغسطس 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> حلوة جدا الفكرة اهو نفتكر حاجات نضحك عليها حتى لو كانت مواقف صغيرة وقليلة لكن اهو على الاقل نبتسم عليها تسلمى ياروزى
> 
> احكى موقف حصلى من كام اسبوع كده
> كان فى فالعمارة عندى خناقة بين اثنين جيران بس يعنى بعيد عنى احنا فى السادس وهما فى التالت والتانى
> ...




ههههههههههههههه شكلك صغنونه يا نيفو يا حبيبتي:flowers:


----------



## روزي86 (26 أغسطس 2013)

عندي في الشغل انا وبنت زميلتي في مكان واحد مع بعض

فرق بيني وبينها سنة  ومش مخطوبه ولا متجوزه

المهم في عميل بيجي يدفع قسط يدخل يلاقينا قاعدين يقولها صباح الخير يا مدام ........... 

ويقولي صباح الخير يا انسه......... هههههههههه

هي تتغاظ اوي وترد الصباح بعصبية

جت فتره واتخطبت لبست بقي الدبله

بقي يجي يبصلها ويقولها صباح الخير يا مدام اخبار الاولاد ايه هههههههههههه وهي اصلا الدبله في اليمين وانا اصلا بموت من الضحك

دي احتمال لما تتجوز والدبله تبقي في الشمال يقولها

صباح الخير يا مدام اخبار احفادك ايه ههههههههههههه
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 أغسطس 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> عندي في الشغل انا وبنت زميلتي في مكان واحد مع بعض
> 
> فرق بيني وبينها سنة  ومش مخطوبه ولا متجوزه
> 
> ...



*هههههههههههههههه ضحكتينى يا روزى 
لانها بتحصل كتير معايا ابقى مع واحدة صاحبتى مش متجوزة 
وانا لابسة البلة فة الشمال باينة للاعمى يعنى 
ندخل المحل انا وهى  نلاقى واحد يقولها اؤمرى يا مدام 
وانا يقولى اتفضلى يا انسة 
تقولى اولع فى نفسى يعنى انتى متجوزة  والدبلة فى ايدك  وبيقولك يا انسة 
اروح اخنقه ولا اعمل فيه ايه ههههههههه
*


----------



## روزي86 (26 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه ضحكتينى يا روزى
> لانها بتحصل كتير معايا ابقى مع واحدة صاحبتى مش متجوزة
> وانا لابسة البلة فة الشمال باينة للاعمى يعنى
> ندخل المحل انا وهى  نلاقى واحد يقولها اؤمرى يا مدام
> ...




ههههههههههههههه اه بجد بيبقي موقف مضحك لينا لكن بيعصب المدام اللي هي لسه انسه ههههههههههه:2::t17:


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 أغسطس 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههههه اه بجد بيبقي موقف مضحك لينا لكن بيعصب المدام اللي هي لسه انسه ههههههههههه:2::t17:



*هههههههههه اه ياعينى بيبقى محرج جدا 
بس انا ساعات بقول انى مدام علشانها بقى متتحرجش هههههههه *


----------



## روزي86 (26 أغسطس 2013)

في بردو عميل يجي يدفع قسط

كان يدخل يلاقيها قاعده عشان هي في وش الاوضه علي طول 

كان كل لما يجي يقولها ازيك يا ست (........................)

هههههههههههه بقي كل اما يجي وتشوفه قبل ما يدخل المكتب عندنا تكون خالعه من المكان هههههههههههههههههه 

وانا اكمل معاه الشغل ههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (26 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههه اه ياعينى بيبقى محرج جدا
> بس انا ساعات بقول انى مدام علشانها بقى متتحرجش هههههههه *




ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 أغسطس 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> في بردو عميل يجي يدفع قسط
> 
> كان يدخل يلاقيها قاعده عشان هي في وش الاوضه علي طول
> 
> ...


*هههههههههه خلى بالك من صحبتك دى بدل ما تيجى يوم وتنتحر *​


----------



## روزي86 (26 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههه خلى بالك من صحبتك دى بدل ما تيجى يوم وتنتحر *​




ههههههههههههه مع ان شكلها صغير بردو 

بس مش عارفه هما بيعملوا كده ليه هي يمكن بترخم عليهم عشان كده هما بيتقلوا العيار معاها حبتين ههههههههههه


----------

